# Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 [PS3/360]



## Jaga (Jun 20, 2012)

The rumor is proven true!  is confirmed for 2013!

First Scan:



Original Post:

*Spoiler*: __ 



And so it begins!! 

The first rumor for the game to come out in 2013. SI's rumors almost always end up true. I'll post the scan in the first post when it comes out.



> Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations made its highly anticipated Japanese release in February. A month later, North America and Europe both had the chance to jump in on the fun. A few short months have passed and an interesting rumor has suddenly popped up ? NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: ULTIMATE NINJA STORM 3 is making its way in 2013! This will be for the Sony PlayStation 3 and Microsoft Xbox 360, like Storm 2 and Generations, and developed by CyberConnect2.
> 
> From our understanding, Storm 3 will begin where Storm 2 left off, with the return of the action/adventure story mode. The rumor says this is all from the next issue of Shonen Jump. We will have to see it to believe it, but our heart certain skipped and beat, or two, upon reading this. Again, as the title says, this is a rumor! Lets wait to see if Shonen Jump delivers any exciting news to us. Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3, we would love it, that is for sure!


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 20, 2012)

And the milking begins ....


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2012)

CyberConnect2 always makes half-assed games, and with Bamco backing them they are sure to churn out this shit every year.

But hey, pretty graphics, semi-decent gameplay and a bigger roster make for loads of fun........I guess.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 20, 2012)

Wait, but the manga isn't over yet. I thought we'd be getting another Accel title by now.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 20, 2012)

Too early for this if you ask me.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 21, 2012)

Fuck I haven't even bought Generations yet. At least they're not like Capcom


----------



## Gabe (Jun 21, 2012)

nice great new modes and characters


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 21, 2012)

*Another Rumor on UNSG*



> *Early reports from 2ch and various other blogs claim Weekly Jump has a scoop on Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3. According to the message board, Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 will start at the beginning with the Nine Tails invasion.*
> 
> Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 is in development for PS3 and Xbox 360 with a 2013 release window.
> 
> Another Naruto fighting game from CyberConnect2 is inevitable, but we can’t confirm this rumor yet so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 21, 2012)

Wonder what they'll do after the Storm games are finished.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 21, 2012)

They could do Bleach, i always wanted a good Bleach game to play


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 21, 2012)

A Bleach or One Piece styled game would be nice. 

But they need to finish the Accel series first.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm hoping they'll make characters more unique; as in when you fight them you need to actually play intelligent instead of mashing buttons:

-Itachi: Keep distance to avoid eye contact
-Kisame: gear yourself for some Suiton fighting/water walking in lakes and oceans.
-Deidara: Prepare for bombings from the sky
-Pain (Deva): Try to feint your way into exploiting Shinra Tensei's 5 second interval. And etcetera.

It would also be very nice if they add all of the character's Jutsus instead of just 2 or three and make the big Jutsus available (Bakusui Shouha, Yomi Numa, C2/C3, etc).

And things like summonings would be nice.

All of that shit above would be possible to make with the possible variations of the PS3/X-Box 360 controllers, and the consoles can handle the additions easily.

It's a wet dream of mine. 


> According to the message board, Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 will start at the beginning with *the Nine Tails invasion*.


?


----------



## lo0p (Jun 21, 2012)

StillNoAnko confirmed.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 21, 2012)

Anko's never gonna be playable 

I like your ideas Shark but they're too advanced for this kind of game


----------



## Kisame (Jun 21, 2012)

They're not advanced in a "Hey I just thought of something let's try this out!" sort of way, more like a "meh don't bother it will take too long etc" sort of way.

I won't but the game unless Kisame gets all his Jutsu, just imagine being able to fuse with Samehada and spit the Waterdome, watching as it dashes over the battlefield and forms the huge water bubble, than you get to hunt your opponent relentlessly, swimming at bizarre speeds, to end his fate in that watery grave.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 21, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> They could do Bleach, i always wanted a good Bleach game to play



As much as I dont like Bleach. A storm style game would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 21, 2012)

They should return to the narutimate hero 2d fighting style. narutimate hero 3 was the most awesome and fun fighting game that I have ever played.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 21, 2012)

UN4 was, but thats because i haven't bought UN5.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll keep an eye to this thread. 

"Storm 3 will start at the beginning with the Nine Tails invasion"

So all over from Storm 1 or they mean the game will properly cover the flashback tale of Naruto's birth of the Confining the Jinchuuriki arc?

Anyway I do hope we are going back to the storymode/adventure from Storm 2. I also would love if we could get back the village free-world exploring from Storm 1 (as well as the chance to do it with the other great villages) and of course, return of the epic Boss battles of Storm 2 plus some that were never used for them (Danzou fight i.e.) and the new ones.

Again, I'll stay very close to this thread.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 21, 2012)

Just so we know what we're in for:

1) KCM Naruto (Kurama bond Naruto)
2) Mifune (Samurai chakra blade mode)
3) Hanzou (Salamanda summoning)
4) Edo Tsuchikage (Translucent mode)
5) Edo Mizukage (Jokey Boy)
6) Edo Raikage (Finger blade)
7) Edo Kazekage (Gold sand)
8) Madara (Complete Susunoo)
9) 2 Tail (Bijuu mode)
10) 3 Tail (Bijuu mode)
11) 4 Tail (Bijuu mode)
12) 5 Tail (Bijuu mode)
13) 6 Tail (Bijuu mode)
14) 7 Tail (Bijuu mode)
15) White Zetsu
16) Black Zetsu
17) Edo Zabuza (7 swordsman Leader)
18) R. Mask Tobi (Demonic shrine summoning)
19) Sasuke (Inevitable Susanoo ascension)
20) Anko (Snakes)
21-24) Sound 4 (CS2)
25) Kushina (Kyuubi chakra)
26) Edo Nagato (?)
27) Darui (Black lightning shroud?)
28) Kin Jin bros. (Kyubbi chakra)


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 21, 2012)

Edo Kages and the Edo Jin are the only characters i'm really really looking forward to playing as.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 21, 2012)

i am looking forward to edo madara, 2nd mizukage, and bijuu mode naruto


----------



## Kisame (Jun 21, 2012)

Kisame is the only character I'm lookig forward to playing as.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 21, 2012)

As expected of the Kisame fanboy


----------



## Kisame (Jun 21, 2012)

Where did you get that impression?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> They could do Bleach, i always wanted a good Bleach game to play


I wouldn't mind that.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 22, 2012)

EMS Sasuke and/or Road To Ninja Sasuke, Bijuu Mode Naruto, and a couple of certain Edos and it's gonna be getting a day one buy with me.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 22, 2012)

Shark said:


> Where did you get that impression?


Lucky guess


----------



## slickcat (Jun 22, 2012)

now would be a wise time to go back to accel system. I didnt even pick up Generations, because there wasnt much added on than a few characters and sub bar. If they truly announce a sequel they need to reinvent the one button combo system because at this point ppl want depth in the fighting. I d rather have accel over another storm title .


----------



## lo0p (Jun 22, 2012)

Madara will be in but just as you're about to win the match....


*Spoiler*: __ 



He'll vanish


----------



## Scizor (Jun 22, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Road To Ninja Sasuke



The chance of that happening is very slim.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jun 22, 2012)

Naruto is the best of the big 3 so i am happy.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 22, 2012)

ALREADY???????????

Wow!!!!!!!! Damn!!!!! I hope they make some major changes to the Substitution meter then (although I can see the pros). 

I really wanna see Tenten's awakening to be The Bashosen! Hope she gets a mixture of long and close range fighting abilities, since she's using her smaller scrolls again in the war arc... But I love her fighting style in Storm 2/ Generations as well.... OH MAN I'M ALREADY HYPED


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 22, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> Naruto is the best of the big 3



El Oh El.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 22, 2012)

Preferences.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 22, 2012)

Honestly I feel CC2 should just screw around with certain areas of the story the way the Naruto filler episodes do.

As were getting closer to the end of Naruto, it feels like Kishi is just skipping on focusing on the most of the supporting cast to cut to the end quicker. We've gotten a certain amount of focus on a few Edo Tensei'd characters and the Allied Shinobi Forces that fought them, a lot of others we're just off-paneled with no real focus on their particular fights.

If we want to see some actual changes to existing characters and the addition of new fighters, CC2 is gonna have to elaborate and fill in the blanks of the Shinobi War Arc themselves through the story mode.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 22, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> ALREADY???????????
> 
> Wow!!!!!!!! Damn!!!!! I hope they make some major changes to the Substitution meter then (although I can see the pros).
> 
> I really wanna see Tenten's awakening to be The Bashosen! Hope she gets a mixture of long and close range fighting abilities, since she's using her smaller scrolls again in the war arc... But I love her fighting style in Storm 2/ Generations as well.... OH MAN I'M ALREADY HYPED


The only time you'll see Tenten is when Shōten Kisame trapped her in Suirō no Jutsu with Neji and Lee.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 22, 2012)

Get rid of spammable combos. I'm sick of having to fight players who just spam


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 22, 2012)

Once pre-timeskip characters are gone these blitzing combos should be done with.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 22, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Get rid of spammable combos. I'm sick of having to fight players who just spam


No, I think it would be more realistic if they gave a limit on Chakra, that would mean you can spam but you will run out of Chakra.

"Gathering Chakra" would basically be "molding" Chakra to use for Jutsu, but you'd run out eventually, and then you'd have nothing to "mold".

At least that's what I think.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jun 23, 2012)

Shark said:


> No, I think it would be more realistic if they gave a limit on Chakra, that would mean you can spam but you will run out of Chakra.
> 
> "Gathering Chakra" would basically be "molding" Chakra to use for Jutsu, but you'd run out eventually, and then you'd have nothing to "mold".
> 
> At least that's what I think.



What would be the rules to define spamming? And what would be the cost? Your idea doesn't work as the kinds of spamming either already have chakra costs (Rasengan, Raikiri, Kirin) or realistically don't or can't use chakra or the rules, given this game is coming out next year, would have holes in them to exploit by a couple characters who'd become the new Deidara.

Only idea I have is if they limit the repeatability of the moves that lend themselves to being spammable. You could things like:
*Kirin*: can only be used after a certain number of Amaterasu or Katon have been cast during a match by either side.
*FRS*: Can only be used 3 times in a match or you lose SM and become a non-SM variation of Naruto.
*Kawarimi*: A slight timing lapse that increases with each rapid press to prevent the "Substition Dance" you always see in Ranked Matches.
*Raikiri*: Can only be used with same speed as it can now when the Sharingan is activated, providing a constant steady drain on chakra, by a certain combination.
*Rasengan*: Introduce a mutual hit or dodge mechanic (remember that Gaiden Kakashi's weakness with the Chidori was it was too linear, I have no idea why Kishi played favorites and ignored a Rasengan which works THE EXACT SAME WAY). That way, despite being a fast as hell jutsu, it CAN be punishable with foresight.

And so on. Don't make it overly complicated, but don't make it as simple as mashing Triangle + O to kick butt. Just make it so that people have to actually think a bit about their fighting like in Part I when it was more about using intelligence rather than an oversized Rasengan or tri-element Jinton to beat an opponent.

I also figure its more implementable than your grand ideas down here. 



Shark said:


> I'm hoping they'll make characters more unique; as in when you fight them you need to actually play intelligent instead of mashing buttons:
> 
> -Itachi: Keep distance to avoid eye contact
> -Kisame: gear yourself for some Suiton fighting/water walking in lakes and oceans.
> ...



That would be too complicated to implement while maintaining a balanced, fast-paced fighting game. There needs to be changes to the fighting system, not overhauls like that.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 23, 2012)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> What would be the rules to define spamming? And what would be the cost?


Chakra. Just like in the Manga.


> Your idea doesn't work as the kinds of spamming either already have chakra costs (Rasengan, Raikiri, Kirin)


How does that make my idea unpractical? Those Jutsu you listed can be used infinitely because you can just "recharge" your Chakra, which is fixed by my idea.

My idea is to have a *limit* on Chakra so characters can only spam so much before running out.

Kakashi isn't going to be spamming Raikiri because he is going to run out of Chakra eventually, thus spamming isn't a problem anymore, and it goes with what the Manga has actually established.


> or realistically don't or can't use chakra


All moves that are Ninjutsu will be made to cost Chakra, even those that are in the middle of the combo. Problem solved.

Better yet, they can make combos separated, Taijutsu and Ninjutsu; it's more realistic and fair that way. Another solution there.


> or the rules, given this game is coming out next year, would have holes in them to exploit by a couple characters who'd become the new Deidara.


You will have to give *examples* of this so I can debate this point.


> *Kirin*: can only be used after a certain number of Amaterasu or Katon have been cast during a match by either side.
> *FRS*: Can only be used 3 times in a match or you lose SM and become a non-SM variation of Naruto.
> *Kawarimi*: A slight timing lapse that increases with each rapid press to prevent the "Substition Dance" you always see in Ranked Matches.
> *Raikiri*: Can only be used with same speed as it can now when the Sharingan is activated, providing a constant steady drain on chakra, by a certain combination.
> *Rasengan*: Introduce a mutual hit or dodge mechanic (remember that Gaiden Kakashi's weakness with the Chidori was it was too linear, I have no idea why Kishi played favorites and ignored a Rasengan which works THE EXACT SAME WAY). That way, despite being a fast as hell jutsu, it CAN be punishable with foresight.


I disagree, while your suggestions are reasonable, why not just go with the Manga? Here, I'll present some more realistic, challenging  and fun ways to counter one of the Jutsu you mentioned to illustrate my point:

*Fūton: Rasenshuriken:* It is a *projectile*, and that's what it should be in the game, just like any other fireball, and much more deadlier. It should be faster than other projectiles (because it is) yet still dodge-able for extremely quick characters like Itachi for example. It can also be be countered by other Jutsu like Amaterasu, Itachi can activate Susano'o, Jiraiya's SM Techniques, Tobi can teleport, Minato can Hiraishin, Kisame can dive in his lake/absorb it/heal from it, Nagato will disperse or absorb it, Sasori can use the Kazakage's sand, Deidara/Onoki can dodge it, The 3rd Raikage can tank it etc.

Of course Naruto also can't afford to spam it, because like I said his Chakra would run out.

All of that is manga-supported and anyone who watched the Manga can easily picture it in his head, it's *much more* fun and challenging then having Tenten and Pain both have the the *same* percentage of surviving the Jutsu by making them both have the same counter despite their difference in techniques and power-level.

I could go on with all the other Jutsus but you get where I'm going with this.

This is somewhat off-topic, but I'd like to comment on a few things about the other Jutsu you listed: I think Kawarimi should be banned altogether from use, it's inconsistent from what we see in the Manga (Potentially, Konohamaru can Kawarimi out of Amaterasu lol). You are also mistaken about Rasengan: It is not a fast Jutsu and it doesn't work like Raikiri. Rasengan is only as fast as the one charging to smash it, the Jutsu in and of itself is stationary.

*Note that we may agree on a few counters* like dodging, but my point is that there are more fun ways to counter the Jutsu that implement the "Chakra is limited" idea, ways we have seen in the Manga.

We are here to re-live it after all. 


> Don't make it overly complicated, but don't make it as simple as mashing Triangle + O to kick butt.


It's not overly complicated as long as the button follow up isn't complicated, and as long as we've witnessed them in the Manga ===> (which would mean you can just improvise, meaning each character has a different counter).

(I actually don't think button complexity is a problem when you have games like Tekken, though I would still rather it not)


> Just make it so that people have to actually think a bit about their fighting like in Part I when it was more about using intelligence rather than an oversized Rasengan or tri-element Jinton to beat an opponent.


You *can* also make people think a bit about their fighting if they're using strong characters, *as long as you don't match them with much weaker characters*.

Of course if you still want to match them up we could then think about the option of limiting the available Jutsu for use before a battle for fun.


> That would be too complicated to implement while maintaining a balanced, fast-paced fighting game.


It doesn't matter if you "maintain a balanced, fast-paced fighting game" or not, what matters is it being playable and fun, and not complicated unless you don't watch the show (But who would buy an Anime game having not watched it?).


> There needs to be changes to the fighting system, not overhauls like that.


Those aren't overhauls, they are simply giving characters credit where it's due, the *basics* of the fighting system are the same (they throw Kunai/Shuriken, they use seals, they have projectile attacks, they can dodge/run/jump/Shunshin, they can engage in Taijutsu, they "mold Chakra", etc [all at their respective level of course]) which is enough, realistic, and acceptable.

Who wants a Naruto game where all characters have the same counter for the opponent's moves? Or one where Tenten can fight equally with Kisame in Taijutsu despite him having better Taijutsu skill, a weapon, strength, durability, speed, and stamina?


----------



## Litho (Jun 23, 2012)

Well since I haven't bought one since the first STORM game, this'll be a good point to pick it up, and it won't feel like they're milking the series to me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 23, 2012)

Milk? They made 5 ultimate ninja's BEFORE the storm series, you haven't seen nothing yet with milking


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jun 24, 2012)

Scans out! Dat Logo!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 24, 2012)

Post 'em if ya got 'em


----------



## destinator (Jun 24, 2012)

credits tsunadesama from gamefaqs


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope it doesn't start there unless its going through the whole series cause I want Kage Summit Boss Battles and Part 1 done properly also Sound 4.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 24, 2012)

Why do I bother to hope? Developers been so lazy with no love or appreciation of the material at hand.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 24, 2012)

I'd translate (for myself obviously) but it's too small


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh look the sub bar is still there!


----------



## Jaga (Jun 24, 2012)

i signed on this morning to facebook and there in big words i saw in my feed that NARUTO SHIPPUDEN ULTIMATE NINJA STORM 3 was confirmed.. i crapped my pants!! omg omg omg...i have to run laps too excited!!!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 24, 2012)

Someone from anither forum who saw the scan said that theres 5 sub bars shown in the pic with Minato & Tobi. Is that true?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 24, 2012)

^Looks about right, given the "breaks" in the bar

THEY BETTER NOT BE RECOVERABLE THIS TIME


----------



## Gabe (Jun 24, 2012)

nice seems like you can fight the kyuubi in the story mode or something awesome an di guess KCM naurto will be its own character not an awakening character


----------



## Bishamon (Jun 24, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> And the milking begins ....



__________


----------



## slickcat (Jun 24, 2012)

here we go again. Hype train. only this time I m more resistant to the formula, if I could stand not buying generations, I will keep a keen eye on the improvements on this. Or just youtube it and I ll be satisfied. Milking is never a good thing without modifications. extensive modifications.


They really need to stop with the one character having 5 different powers. Sasuke and Naruto especially. All these awakenings should be part of their arsenal, the stupid one button jutsu has got to go


----------



## Si Style (Jun 24, 2012)

Hopefully this will be made chronologically so that leaks don't spoil the end of the manga.


----------



## G (Jun 24, 2012)

I want Sound 4, the Kage bodyguards, Anko, Shizune, and Kurenai to be playable.
Also i want 3D free roam. Not just in Konoha, but in other villages as well, along with tree-jumping.
Masked Man, Onoki and Danzo need to be nerfed and Deidara, Tenten, Temari & Shino have to become close ranged.
AND GIVE CHOJI HIS BUTTERFLY FORM!!!!!!!!!!


And Aeion should wait for this instead of buying Generations.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jun 24, 2012)

We better get Kage Summit Battles Since Storm 2 didn't have it and Generations Kage Arc was a joke.
Madara,White Mask Tobi,Chojuro,All.Seven Swordsmen,Past Kage,Kinkaku/Ginkaku,The Explosion guy and Scorch girl,Zetsu,Sage Kabuto better be playable


----------



## Si Style (Jun 24, 2012)

Can we not demand and threaten like spoilt children?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 24, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> ^Looks about right, given the "breaks" in the bar
> 
> THEY BETTER NOT BE RECOVERABLE THIS TIME



"breaks"?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 24, 2012)

So.. should I buy Generations now or what..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 24, 2012)

Depends, do you want to wait another year for this?

Though it'll suck because i was looking forward to facing you on Gen.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> "breaks"?



The vertical lines separating the bars


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Depends, do you want to wait another year for this?
> 
> Though it'll suck because i was looking forward to facing you on Gen.



Dude, if I wait any longer I will be brought down to shit when Storm 3 comes out. I still have the mindset of a Storm 2 player while everyone's advancing from Generations, and will continue to advance in Storm 3.

Generations isn't all that, but competitive-wise, I gotta keep up


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 24, 2012)

I wonder how much story they'll cover, probably from the Kyuubi training until the very end, that'll be enough.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 24, 2012)

hey guys im putting together a expected new character list, tell me if im missing anyone

1) KCM Naruto (Kurama bond Naruto)
2) Mifune (Samurai chakra blade mode)
3) Hanzou (Salamanda summoning)
4) Edo Tsuchikage (Translucent mode)
5) Edo Mizukage (Jokey Boy)
6) Edo Raikage (Finger blade)
7) Edo Kazekage (Gold sand)
8) Madara (Complete Susunoo)
9) 2 Tail (Bijuu mode)
10) 3 Tail (Bijuu mode)
11) 4 Tail (Bijuu mode)
12) 5 Tail (Bijuu mode)
13) 6 Tail (Bijuu mode)
14) 7 Tail (Bijuu mode)
15) White Zetsu
16) Black Zetsu
17) Edo Zabuza (7 swordsman Leader)
18) R. Mask Tobi (Demonic shrine summoning)
19) Sasuke EMS (Inevitable Susanoo ascension)
20) Anko (Snakes)
21-24) Sound 4 (CS2)
25) Kushina (Kyuubi chakra)
26) Edo Nagato (?)
27) Darui (Black lightning shroud?)
28/47) Kin Jin bros. (Kyubbi chakra)
29)choujiro
30)darui
31)omoi 
32)karui
33)samui
34)mangetsu
35)sage kabuto
36)kILLER BE SHARK SKIN
37) MEGA Chouji
38)ao
39)Jinpachi Munashi
40)Ameyuri Ringo
41)Fuguki Suikazan
42)Kushimaru Kuriarare
43)Jinin Akebino 
44)Gari
45)Pakura
46)Toroi
48 kurenai
49)shizune
50)anko
51)Cee
52)akatsuchi
53)kurotsuchi
54)torune 
55)fu


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jun 24, 2012)

so the flashback Ninetails battle is in the game ,hopefull they give Sarutobi bad ass jutsus during its cut scenes.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, I can't say I'm NOT happy. Still, I wish they would have waited for the manga to finish at least. Anyway, they should take their time to develop this. And there had better be a shitload of characters in this one, including Darui and C as playable characters and not some as Support-Only 

And I hope, for once, that the developers finally make the damn Sound 4 playable as well. And last of all, Pre-TS Chouji's awakening better be fucking Butterfly mode 

Edit: I take back my last request. Make Zetsu playable, and I'm perfectly fine.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 24, 2012)

OH
MY
GOD
YES
YES YES YE SHFD DBQJFKJK


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 24, 2012)

I can't wait to play as Sandaime and kick some Kyuubi ass


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll get generations for 360 

and complete my PS3 collection with ninja storm 1 2 and 3


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 24, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I can't wait to play as Sandaime and kick some Kyuubi ass



I can't wait to play as Hashirama and kick Madara's ass


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 24, 2012)

That would be fun too


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 24, 2012)

2013

2013...

i can't die, not yet
if i'm hit by a truck and sent flying trough the sky into a volcano i'm going to survive that shit for the sake of being able to play this


----------



## SupesuGojira (Jun 24, 2012)

*Looks like the Subtitution Bar has now increased from 4 to 5/6.*


----------



## Gabe (Jun 24, 2012)

this game should have many great characters


----------



## Si Style (Jun 24, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> hey guys im putting together a expected new character list, tell me if im missing anyone
> 
> 1) KCM Naruto (Kurama bond Naruto)
> 2) Mifune (Samurai chakra blade mode)
> ...



Are you actually going to take credit for something I did on page 1?


----------



## Lishenron (Jun 24, 2012)

@Gojira

Interesting....


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 24, 2012)

The boss battles, they're back 

Hope they fixed up some other things though 


Kenneth said:


> 2013
> 
> 2013...
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 24, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Dude, if I wait any longer I will be brought down to shit when Storm 3 comes out. I still have the mindset of a Storm 2 player while everyone's advancing from Generations, and will continue to advance in Storm 3.
> 
> Generations isn't all that, but competitive-wise, I gotta keep up





Also i think i know why Storm 3 just got announced. 



> With Bleach on its final arc, and One Piece is already halfway on the series, Masashi Kishimoto, author of the ever popular ninja manga Naruto, stated that the "series is rising towards its climax."
> 
> *In an interview in the Saturday evening edition of the Asahi Shimbun paper, Kishimoto also stated that "the story's ending has already been set in his mind, so the story is just 'racing headlong in that direction.'"*
> 
> The Naruto manga is already in its 590th chapter, and compiled chapters released on Volume 60: “Kurama” last May 2nd. It's 9th feature film, “Road to Ninja”will premier on July 28th.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice to see they intend to finish this series this gen and on both systems. I can see a Vita version being announced too, but nothing's too assured.

I wonder if there will be an hub-world like in the first two games. In my opinion, they're becoming more and more unnecessary, for both the kind of game this is and to the story being told (this last arc specially, since they fight battle after battle).


----------



## Taylor (Jun 24, 2012)

Just this time maybe we could actually walk around and explore, unlike generations, not hating just think that the first one was much better.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow, you guys are really excited about this. Much more than me. :WOW


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 24, 2012)

Cave Jansen said:


> Nice to see they intend to finish this series this gen and on both systems. I can see a Vita version being announced too, but nothing's too assured.
> 
> I wonder if there will be an hub-world like in the first two games. In my opinion, they're becoming more and more unnecessary, for both the kind of game this is and to the story being told (this last arc specially, since they fight battle after battle).


i get what you're saying but generations not having an open world to walk around in disappointed me
i still love the game, but that would have made it one of my all-time favs

i dunno, i genuinely enjoy walking in these wonderfully mapped places, picking up objects (tho some are a pain to get your hands on) and exploring the naruto world by myself

in the first ninja storm i actually explored every inch of the map and stood still to admire the view on several occasions

or was that another game? christ i keep forgetting

anyways i fucking love it and i hope that it'll get added again  it provided for a longer game as well, the main story of generations felt so short
the extra stuff made up for it but it's just not the same


----------



## Cave Jansen (Jun 24, 2012)

I usually dislike the mixing of both sand-box with fighting games since they usually make sacrifices. Ii would prefer that they kept focusing on what's really important to a fighting game, which is the battles.

Besides, there's not much exploration in the series to be done.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 24, 2012)

I could care less if they added sandbox exploration, boss battles are what I'm looking at.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 24, 2012)

Best open world exploration was in Ultimate Ninja 5 (Naruttimate Accel 2) :33


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 24, 2012)

Notice that "Masked Man" From "Generations" has Akatsuki Tobis Picture on the life bar! This got me thinking that maybe "Masked Man" will just be an alternate outfit for Tobi this time? Maybe? :S
---

But yes, Storm 3! never thought that we would get a boss battle between Sarutobi Hiruzen and Kurama!

This game will probably continiue from where Storm 2 left, but it would be amazing if it did begin from "Kyuubi Attack" the beggining and follow it up to the ending which is confirmed to be pretty close by Kishi!

I wonder what other boss battles we will get and what kind of changes to the gameplay 
---

Here is a list of mine that could make this game even better IMO;

Chakra:
1. No Chakra loss when getting knocked down
2. Charging your chakra takes much more time
3. Ultimate Jutsus uses your whole chakra

Health:
1. More health bar, be able to choose how many health bars you want to have, up to 7 bars maximum! least 3 bars

Jutsus:
1. Jutsu Clashes
2. Be able to choose many different jutsus for the character!
3. More than 1/2 Jutsus per battle! (4 Jutsus per battle, read "Controller")

Ultimate Jutsus:
1. Longer Ultimate Jutsu like before (UNS1)
2. More than 1 Ultimate Jutsu to choose from before a battle
3. Remove the "Pause" when you are about to do the Ultimate Jutsu

Kawarimi No Jutsu:
1. Even though KnJ got its own button it should still be hard to use it by timing it right!
2. The Sub-bar should not recharge automatically! either it should never recharge or make it difficult to recharge it like as if you have to charge your chakra to maximum first then a new bar will start to charge over your chakra bar and when it fills maxium again you will regain "1" Sub-bar and your chakra will still stay at maximum.. then to regain one more Sub-bar you just have to repeat! Check image inside 
*Spoiler*: __ 




A: Chakra EMPTY
B: Chakra HALF CHARGED
C: Chakra MAXIMUM
D: KnJ-Energy half charged over chakra (only when chakra at maximum)
E: KnJ-Energy MAXIMUM = *1* KnJ-bar/Sub-bar refilled (1/6)
F: Chakra still Maximum, but KnJ-Energy back to *0*
G/H: REPEAT!


 Another important thing that can make it more difficult to recharge your Sub-bar is that the "KnJ/Sub Energy" you are charging will slowly go back to *"0"* if you don't charge it to maximum! So your opponent can stop you from charging your KnJ/Sub-bar by attacking

Support:
1. There should be more than just pressing the L1/R1 buttons for calling your support character, by holding down the L1/R1 buttons new 4 different options/icons will appear over your itemlist where you can choose what your support character will do
Up: Refils *1* Item
Down: Defend (Defends you til its health gets to 0 then they dissapear, but can call them back to defend when there support bar is recharged)
Left: Long Range Attack (They attack your opponent with long range attack/jutsu)
Right: Close Range Attack (They attack your opponent with close range attack/jutsu)
BUT; you can still press the support button once and they will choose an option automatically judging your situation!

Controller:
1. The R-Stick can be used for jutsus by pushing the R-Stick to "Up, Down, Right and Left" this way you can be able to use 4 different jutsus per battle and 1 ultimate jutsu by pressing the R-Stick INN when your chakra is at maximum!
2. holding Support buttons will give you more options to choose from what your support character will do!

I have sent this to Cc2 so I hope that you guys will like this 

LegendarySaiyan


----------



## Kisame (Jun 24, 2012)

Legendary Siyan, please take a look at my posts on what should be done on the game


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 24, 2012)

Shark said:


> Best open world exploration was in Ultimate Ninja 5 (Naruttimate Accel 2) :33



I agree and disagree. Accel 2's free roam was pretty awesome, but the thing that ruined it for me was all of those FUCKING BANDITS!!!! 

 I think Storm 2's Open world exploration, as unorthodox as it may have been, was really awesome. Beautiful, in fact. If they could merge Storm 1's open-view, free roam hub world with the expanse of Storm 2, the story mode would be perfect. I do believe CC2 is capable of it, if they put enough work into it. This is, after all, supposed to be their final Storm game. They've experimented enough with the mechanics and have the tools necessary to make this game absolutely superb. I'm hoping for the best. They shouldn't, however, forget the most important components of these games: Gameplay and Characters. Music also helps too. They've got to make sure they have an excellent blend of backgrounds, music, characters, gameplay, and faithfulness to the series (and they can finally get rid of the unnecessary generic awakenings like Tsunade's awakening. Finally she can use Byakugo. Certain characters like Shikamaru need a generic awakening. I'm alright with that) in order to make the game as "believable" as possible.

I am reminded of the Budokai series (pre-Tenkaichi) and why it tends to stand out to me more than the Tenkaichi series did. I realized that Budokai 1 and 2, while the gameplay wasn't all that great, they excelled in making battles very believable and faithful to the DBZ series, and one of the most important components I found to be in the first Budokai game (and arguably the worst game of the three) was the music (even though it was ripped off). The music from Budokai 1 was fit so well with the DB series that it was hard to believe that the music wasn't originally in the show. Then, of course, Budokai 3 stands out because of its extremely fun combat that pretty much never got old as well as its near flawless faithfulness to the manga/anime.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 24, 2012)

Madara shall be within my grasp


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 24, 2012)

So what do you guys think of the 5th Sub bar possibly being in the game?

Plus, i hope this game actually HAS jutsu clashes & a third health bar this time. It may not (which won't greatly kill my liking to Storm 3) but one could dream.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 24, 2012)

They should make awakenings accessible from the beginning of battle at least in offline battle mode. I don't want to have to wait to enter KCM during a fight. Then again, they might just make KCM a separate character and have FKM be its awakening.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 24, 2012)

If subs regenerate at about the same pace they do now, i think adding an extra sub bar is a good idea.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Jun 24, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I could care less if they added sandbox exploration, boss battles are what I'm looking at.



Make us two.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 24, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Are you actually going to take credit for something I did on page 1?



no not at all, i just added to some of your post, you can have all the credit, im just trying to make a video and i wanted to be sure i didnt leave any character out


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 24, 2012)

Taylor said:


> Just this time maybe we could actually walk around and explore, unlike generations, not hating just think that the first one was much better.


If they go that route it better be much better then Storm 2, that was just annoying running around like that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll throw money in front of my computer once Madara's scan shows up as a playable character.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 24, 2012)

UNS3 Website is here!


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 24, 2012)

Are they still doing that thing where they accept feedback/ideas from fans


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> UNS3 Website is here!


dat loading kyuubi



i'm unable to cope with these emotions


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 24, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Are they still doing that thing where they accept feedback/ideas from fans



Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 24, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Are they still doing that thing where they accept feedback/ideas from fans


Maybe I could be useful


----------



## Kisame (Jun 24, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I agree and disagree. Accel 2's free roam was pretty awesome, but the thing that ruined it for me was all of those FUCKING BANDITS!!!!



Yeah I remember, they were so scary. You have to avoid them or face a fruitless long battle with them. 


> I am reminded of the Budokai series (pre-Tenkaichi) and why it tends to stand out to me more than the Tenkaichi series did. I realized that Budokai 1 and 2, while the gameplay wasn't all that great, they excelled in making battles very believable and faithful to the DBZ series, and one of the most important components I found to be in the first Budokai game (and arguably the worst game of the three) was the music (even though it was ripped off). The music from Budokai 1 was fit so well with the DB series that it was hard to believe that the music wasn't originally in the show. Then, of course, Budokai 3 stands out because of its extremely fun combat that pretty much never got old as well as its near flawless faithfulness to the manga/anime.


Truer words have never been said.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2012)

Awesome! Can't wait!


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jun 25, 2012)

Rinnegan Tobi and Rinnegan Madara, I'll be waiting for you. 

Along with a hopeful roster of Edo Kages.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 25, 2012)

even if madara is playable and is only able to use one of his jutsu..katon in game,what will u do. Honestly they have no more excuses for all characters being unable to use all their jutsu real time. fed up of selecting shit or nothing.


----------



## Saturday (Jun 25, 2012)

I just hope they don't recycle most of the characters and then add some new ones.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2012)

that's exactly what they will


----------



## Saturday (Jun 25, 2012)

yeah I know :/


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 25, 2012)

We need RTN characters is this...


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jun 25, 2012)

Shark said:


> Best open world exploration was in Ultimate Ninja 5 (Naruttimate Accel 2) :33


nah it was the 360 games but the figting sucked on those.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 25, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> nah it was the 360 games but the figting sucked on those.



I agree on that Rise of a Ninja and Broken Bond had the best "Open World Exploration"

If somehow they could make Storm 3's story mode like that it would be amazing! And no enter a battle pause, instead more like just jump into action like Kingdom Hearts, if not maybe more like Final Fantasy VII Crisis Core!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jun 25, 2012)

Gotta say Any form of Zetsu and Chojuro and throw in Second Mizukage and Hanzo and umm Real Madara and I'm fine. Oh and maybe Jinchuriki.


----------



## Tzeentch (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this game.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Here's what I sent to CC2 

My ability to type proper paragraphs is terrible so forgive me for the numbering ^_^

1.We need more lifebars. The matches end too fast due to only to 2 life bars. We need 4 or more.

2. Please make the game more like the manga/anime. What I mean by this is I want the characters to be as fast and strong as they are in the anime/manga.

3. Please get rid of the sub bar. It just makes people spam more and makes the battles slow due to people running away and waiting for it to recharge. What I would suggest is counter attacks, like after every 4th or 5th hit a button command would appear and the victim of the combo could stop the combo by pressing the button that would pop up on screeen. The result would be the victim either grabbing the opponents arm or leg and slamming them into the ground or simple knocking them away. Bring back the chakra usage sub bar like in all the other Ultimate Ninja games in this scenario but add the counter attacks too.

4. Get rid of the timer in battles please. People love to attack from afar and wait for the timer to go out. It would be another good reason to add life bars.

5. Have Ultimate Jutsu work like fatalities from the Mortal Kombat, what I mean by that is allow them to only be accessible after getting the opponent to half way past the orange lifebar. Also allow the opponent the ability to cancel the Ultimate Jutsu like in Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 1.

6. Allow normal Jutsu to be counter attacked or canceled by the victim as well. It will help stop people from spamming, which I would love to see happen.

7.Get rid of the Frenzy pill please. It promotes spamming and running away which I both hate having to do when I face someone who uses it. Please take it away, I hate having to resort to such tactics 

8. Please get rid of teleportation as well. It is okay for Minato and Raikage to have but not okay for Lee and Gai to have. Just have them move insanely fast when they are using the Gates. Maybe have them leave trails of fire when they run? LOL

9.Bring back the ability to choose what jutsu and Ultimate Jutsu you want to use.

10. Please make it so we are able to use Awakened mode from the very beginning again. Also bring back awakened mode Ultimate Jutsu's again please. It would make me very happy.

11. Remember that not all Ultimate Jutsus and Jutsus do the same damage. Some are naturally more powerful than others. I've noticed that all jutsu and Ultimate Jutsu do all the same damage. Please fix that.

12. Oh please bring back the long cinematics for Ultimate Jutsus.They were so gorgeous in Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 1.

13. Please bring back the leveling up system from the original Ultimate Ninja series. I liked being able to make the characters as powerful and fast as they are in the anime/manga. Please bring back free roam as well.

14.Get rid of jump guard as well please. That is so annoying to me.

15. Please add in Drunk Lee, please ^_^

16. Have awakened mode work in levels. For instance Lee first takes off his weights then he opens the first Gate then the second then so on and so forth. Have it end with him getting drunk. Have Naruto go from 0 tails to BM in the game.

17. Have the environments be destructable.

That's all I can think of for now. Please know that I am thankful for all that you guys have done. I have always enjoyed the Naruto games you have produced. I liked Generations for a while but then I went back to playing NUNS2 cause of all the spam. Please forgive me for the terrible sentence structure. If I came off rude please forgive me I do not mean to. I just don't know how to phrase things very properly.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2012)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> Here's what I sent to CC2
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Mostly good stuff. But your second and eleventh points are like asking them to un-balance the game. Maybe I'm misinterpreting your second point though.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Mostly good stuff. But your second and eleventh points are like asking them to un-balance the game. Maybe I'm misinterpreting your second point though.



It kind of does unbalance the game but that is where the counterattacks, extra lifebars and awakening modes come into play. Plus you can upgrade stats with pills and leveling... if they were to implement them of couse  Pretty much everyone would be really powerful and it would be up to the player to get fast at button inputing so the counter attacks work.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2012)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> It kind of does unbalance the game but that is where the counterattacks, extra lifebars and awakening modes come into play. Plus you can upgrade stats with pills and leveling... if they were to implement them of couse  Pretty much everyone would be really powerful and it would be up to the player to get fast at button inputing so the counter attacks work.



Quick time events? No thanks. =/
Imo having ultimates all do the same amount of damage is a must; it's a basis of balance to fall back on.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Quick time events? No thanks. =/
> Imo having ultimates all do the same amount of damage is a must; it's a basis of balance to fall back on.



Remember #5  Technically all Ultimate Jutsus would do the same damage


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2012)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> Remember #5  Technically all Ultimate Jutsus would do the same damage



Then why mention not making them all do the same amount of damage?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 25, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> hey guys im putting together a expected new character list, tell me if im missing anyone
> 
> 1) KCM Naruto (Kurama bond Naruto)
> 2) Mifune (Samurai chakra blade mode)
> ...



Edo Zabuza most likely be a costume.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 25, 2012)

The early release of this game worries me. I don't want them to half-ass it like they did for Generations. 

I'd rather wait longer for a more quality game


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Then why mention not making them all do the same amount of damage?



Just in case they don't want to do the Mortal Kombat idea  But it's my personal belief that Mega Rasengan Barrage should do more damage than Karin's explosive tag


----------



## Kisame (Jun 25, 2012)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> Here's what I sent to CC2


:WOW


> 1.We need more lifebars. The matches end too fast due to only to 2 life bars. We need 4 or more.


Agree.


> 2. Please make the game more like the manga/anime. What I mean by this is I want the characters to be as fast and strong as they are in the anime/manga.


Agree! 


> 3. Please get rid of the sub bar. It just makes people spam more and makes the battles slow due to people running away and waiting for it to recharge. What I would suggest is counter attacks, like after every 4th or 5th hit a button command would appear and the victim of the combo could stop the combo by pressing the button that would pop up on screeen. The result would be the victim either grabbing the opponents arm or leg and slamming them into the ground or simple knocking them away. Bring back the chakra usage sub bar like in all the other Ultimate Ninja games in this scenario but add the counter attacks too.


Yes, plus how good a character is in CQC should affect as well.


> 4. Get rid of the timer in battles please. People love to attack from afar and wait for the timer to go out. It would be another good reason to add life bars.


Yes.


> 6. Allow normal Jutsu to be counter attacked or canceled by the victim as well. It will help stop people from spamming, which I would love to see happen.
> 
> 7.Get rid of the Frenzy pill please. It promotes spamming and running away which I both hate having to do when I face someone who uses it. Please take it away, I hate having to resort to such tactics


Refer to my previous posts in this thread on how to deal with spamming. 


> 8. Please get rid of teleportation as well. It is okay for Minato and Raikage to have but not okay for Lee and Gai to have. Just have them move insanely fast when they are using the Gates. Maybe have them leave trails of fire when they run? LOL


Agree. 


> 9. Bring back the ability to choose what jutsu and Ultimate Jutsu you want to use.


Only the Jutsu that character has shown in the Manga, that would be more real.


> 10. Please make it so we are able to use Awakened mode from the very beginning again. Also bring back awakened mode Ultimate Jutsu's again please. It would make me very happy.


Yep.


> 11. Remember that not all Ultimate Jutsus and Jutsus do the same damage. Some are naturally more powerful than others. I've noticed that all jutsu and Ultimate Jutsu do all the same damage. Please fix that.


Agree.


> 13. Please bring back the leveling up system from the original Ultimate Ninja series. I liked being able to make the characters as powerful and fast as they are in the anime/manga. Please bring back free roam as well.


I agree with Free Roam, I don't mind leveling up.


> 15. Please add in Drunk Lee, please ^_^





> 16. Have awakened mode work in levels. For instance Lee first takes off his weights then he opens the first Gate then the second then so on and so forth. Have it end with him getting drunk. Have Naruto go from 0 tails to BM in the game.


Good, yes.


> 17. Have the environments be destructable.


Definitely needed.


Scizor said:


> Mostly good stuff. But your second and eleventh points are like asking them to un-balance the game. Maybe I'm misinterpreting your second point though.


It's not unbalancing for Itachi to be much stronger than Tenten. If you still wanna play that match-up fairly, there can be restrictions put on Itachi, or if you're online, you can have a set amount of points for different characters, Itachi will get 60 and Tenten 6, but you have more points to use. <--Or anything similar can be done.

That's much better then having Tenten and Itachi as the same strength.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 26, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> Edo Zabuza most likely be a costume.



My reasoning for adding Edo Zabuza was for the inclusion of the 7 swordsman - we won't get them as individual characters, but we could have an alternate Zabuza who uses them in combos like the paths of Pein.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2012)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> Just in case they don't want to do the Mortal Kombat idea  But it's my personal belief that Mega Rasengan Barrage should do more damage than Karin's explosive tag



In the narutoverse: yes, but in a fighting game: no. 
That would unbalance the characters if they don't compensate in some way, but that would only make the balancing of the characters even more complicated.




Shark said:


> It's not unbalancing for Itachi to be much stronger than Tenten. If you still wanna play that match-up fairly, there can be restrictions put on Itachi, or if you're online, you can have a set amount of points for different characters, Itachi will get 60 and Tenten 6, but you have more points to use. <--Or anything similar can be done.
> 
> That's much better then having Tenten and Itachi as the same strength.



Why unnecissarily complicate an already complicated process?


----------



## DedValve (Jun 26, 2012)

Aeion said:


> The early release of this game worries me. I don't want them to half-ass it like they did for Generations.
> 
> I'd rather wait longer for a more quality game



They've probably been developing this alongside Generations and Generations was never about the story mode but was just about gameplay additions. An experiment to see what would stick in UNS3 since (if the manga really is finishing) it may be the last one in a while.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 26, 2012)

Scizor said:


> In the narutoverse: yes, but in a fighting game: no.
> That would unbalance the characters if they don't compensate in some way, but that would only make the balancing of the characters even more complicated.
> 
> 
> ...



So that they can use the same overpowered characters (most popular in this crazy Narutoverse) again and again and spam the same Bijuu blasts, Susannos and Wind gusts in order to win the match


----------



## slickcat (Jun 26, 2012)

rather than make a storm 3, they should just make an action adventure game or role playing game with a level up system, vast open world like rise of the ninja without the stupid platforming where naruto had to create a bridge when he can run on water. 

 Enough time to stall for storm 3, rather than rush this game and milk it, because I honestly dont see what they will add to these game other than new characters and QTE boss battles that look nice 2 times but no need to replay them.


----------



## Blatman (Jun 26, 2012)

Just reading some of these comments I have to point to ultimate ninja 5 as the solution of character balancing. Tenten shouldn't be as strong as itach but if move sets and characters where done with creativity like UN5 then Tenten could still pummel at long range. Making using different chars useful etc. chakra cost should be higher for stronger jutsu's and ougi's. If base stats were made for every char then I think it would make the game more like the actual naruto series. Say. ATTACK,DEFENCE,SP.ATTK,SP.DEF,SPEED, etc. i think it would work.


----------



## G (Jun 26, 2012)

slickcat said:


> rather than make a storm 3, they should just make an action adventure game or role playing game with a level up system, vast open world like rise of the ninja without the stupid platforming where naruto had to create a bridge when he can run on wate.



The platforming was awesome!!!


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jun 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]FI-ZGyP-vI4[/YOUTUBE]

Here's a video on what CC2 should fix for Storm 3.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 26, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Why unnecissarily complicate an already complicated process?


It's not complicated unless you don't read the Manga.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 26, 2012)

Unbalancing characters so they adhere to manga guidelines is by far the shittiest idea ever. The game is unbalanced as it is, doing that invites even less diversity amongst character selection. Do you really want to see Madara every fucking match? Leave it to the Kisame fanboy to want unbalanced, unfair character designs so that he can rapestomp half the fucking people playing the game. 

Sure they could balance online and go all manga on us in storymode, but what's the point? There is none. This world of video games requires balance, taking that away cripples the game.


----------



## Kisame (Jun 26, 2012)

> Sure they could balance online and go all manga on us in storymode


 **


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 26, 2012)

The closest you're getting to that is boss battles. What's the point of unbalancing story mode anyway? There's literally no point


----------



## Kisame (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh, I remembered that every fight in the Manga was balanced...but my point still stands whenever you play in a VS match.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 27, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> The closest you're getting to that is boss battles. What's the point of unbalancing story mode anyway? There's literally no point



He's an obsessed Naruto fan, none his of criticisms are ever going to be fair and objective to the games themselves. He just wants his way, it doesn't matter when his expectations are too much for anyone (including CC2) to match.

My point is to ignore him, he's just here to complain.


----------



## Jaruka (Jun 27, 2012)

Hell yeah! Most likely the game wont be out till about November next year but oh well, we're getting boss battles now and with the Edo Tensei, it's going to have the roster I've been waiting for. I'll probably get this just for the characters.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 27, 2012)

I havn't even bought UNS Generations yet. And why is it called '3'? That is confusing. English release maybe renamed Generations 2.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 27, 2012)

frankly this game doesnt need the pretime skip like generations. I d like that they have the main characters and edo tenseis with a more advanced move list and more use of jutsu ingame, better team jutsu and team ougi so that it stands out amongst the rest and rpg mode like accel 2, I dont mind the fodder bandit fights as long as they can be avoided.

They should just work on the current arc, generations is called generations for a reason and let it stay that way.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 27, 2012)

No thanks, i'd rather they keep the characters Generations had then to remove them to fit in with the current arc. If CC2 did that, then i'd buy Generations already since i never purchased UNS1.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 27, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> I havn't even bought UNS Generations yet. And why is it called '3'? That is confusing. English release maybe renamed Generations 2.



Because it's the sequel of Naruto ultimate ninja storm 2.
Its relatively quick release after Generations makes it painfully obvious Generations was merely Ultimate ninja storm 2.5.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 27, 2012)

I m all for keeping them if they can but you know theres tons of edo tensei and other characters to make playable, darui,omoi and the lot included, skillset,ougi. and this game is still copy and pasting the same movesets from previous games for other characters.

I d rather the give each character atleast 2 realtime jutsus and 2 ougis or 1 customizable ougi than having so many characters. This is my opinion, they can now make another storm 3 generations afterwards. telling the story from scratch to finish with the story mode tweaked proper


----------



## Kisame (Jun 27, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> He's an obsessed Naruto fan, none his of criticisms are ever going to be fair and objective to the games themselves. He just wants his way, it doesn't matter when his expectations are too much for anyone (including CC2) to match.
> 
> My point is to ignore him, he's just here to complain.




I don't want "my way", I'm only here debating my points and how I think the game should be, if you want to argue why my points or debate with me then do it. If not, I would appreciate if you don't label me "obsessive", and advise other posters to ignore me because I'm here "complaining" (Not talking about the next game but "complaining" about...something).


----------



## Doge (Jun 27, 2012)

Shark said:


> I'm hoping they'll make characters more unique; as in when you fight them you need to actually play intelligent instead of mashing buttons:
> 
> -Itachi: Keep distance to avoid eye contact
> -Kisame: gear yourself for some Suiton fighting/water walking in lakes and oceans.
> ...




Too much diversity might end up with a cheap method of overpowered spamming.  There needs to always be a balance between diversity of characters and limits on how different they can be.

For instance, the 5 second interval of S/T could be done to death because it's common knowledge.  Or Kisame might have some technique that doesn't look strong, but can be chained along with others in an infinite loop.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 27, 2012)

I just realized that because of the new movie Kushina might be playable.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 27, 2012)

they should make the Fangs user playable by giving her Raiga jutsus.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jun 28, 2012)

The Jinchuriki better be playable and not as Tobis fucking paths!


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 28, 2012)

lvl80elitetaurenchieftain said:


> Too much diversity might end up with a cheap method of overpowered spamming.  There needs to always be a balance between diversity of characters and limits on how different they can be.
> 
> For instance, the 5 second interval of S/T could be done to death because it's common knowledge.  Or Kisame might have some technique that doesn't look strong, but can be chained *along with others in an infinite loop*.



Izanami much


----------



## Alicia (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh god.... Yet *another* Ultimate Ninja Storm game.... Generations lost my interest right after I beat the storyline. They put too much emphasis on online gaming, and... UNS' online gaming community is just full of cheap-ass spammers 

They need to bring back the over-the-top boss battles and *a dramatically improved storytelling* because Generations' was just plain awful


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 28, 2012)

Generations was a spinoff, so why the hate? 3 is where all the stuff from 2(and presumably one) comes back. Besides the over the top ougi's and everything  Still pissed about that


----------



## Alicia (Jun 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Generations was a spinoff, so why the hate? 3 is where all the stuff from 2(and presumably one) comes back. Besides the over the top ougi's and everything  Still pissed about that



Because Generations wasn't worth those 60 bucks IMO. Others love it and I understand that. I just wasn't my cup of tea...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 28, 2012)

Understandable..


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 28, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Because Generations wasn't worth those 60 bucks IMO. Others love it and I understand that. I just wasn't my cup of tea...



Why say "Oh god *another* Ultimate Ninja Storm..." and then complain about the next one needing the boss battles back... when the official announcement for UNS3 shows that's exactly what we're getting?

Not to be mean about it or anything, but it's your fault for buying Generations at 60 bucks in the first place. This forum and SaiyanIsland have been showing details on Generations months before it hit store shelves.

Why get mad about the game now? You should've just held back on buying the game after reviewing the info provided on this site and several others. Or better yet, wait on Storm 3 to be released instead of jumping into Generations.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 28, 2012)

Shark said:


> Kisame is the only character I'm lookig forward to playing as.



He also requires his flashback costumes. For versatility in looks.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 28, 2012)

I hope Generation's price goes down after this announcement, $60 is still too damn high imo.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

I never did understand why Generation's price is so damn high. It's just a darn expansion pack.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 29, 2012)

its probably a 60 bucks purchase for the 360 users since storm one was pS3 exclusive


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jun 29, 2012)

I wanna know how likely the characters I want are
Hanzo
Edo Madara
Jinchuriki(NOT AS TOBIS MOVESET)
Toroi
Pakura
Gari
Some form of Zetsu
Chojuro
Nejis Dad
Nagato


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 29, 2012)

I wonder how far they're going to go to add characters.. The war IMO was horribly played out, with a lot of empty characters and not enough char development for side-characters. That being said, there's no a lot of moves to go by, which makes it hard for CC2 to make these characters (staying true to their 100% manga-only moveset they go by now).

That being said, it makes me wonder which characters will/will not be added..


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jun 29, 2012)

No Hanzo no buy


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 29, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> No Hanzo no buy



No Edo Madara no buy. 



> That being said, it makes me wonder which characters will/will not be added..



Hopefully there won't be a support-only option again.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 29, 2012)

No Zetsu no buy


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 29, 2012)

Zetsu is fodder anyway.


----------



## Austin (Jun 29, 2012)

I nearly shit myself when i read this thread!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jun 29, 2012)

Zetsu will be playable I know it Edo Madara is a straight up confirm Nagato too but I'm not sure CC2 made Obito and Masked Man practically from nothing 1 Jutsu that can be used as an attack CC2 can make a moveset for. But imagine playing as the Jinchuriki and awakening into full beast mode and Naruto too LOL ALL BUT POOR SHUKAKU!


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I hope Generation's price goes down after this announcement, $60 is still too damn high imo.



I agree with you. I enjoy the series, but I'm gonna wait out on a price drop. Well that or I'll just skip to Storm 3, either way I'm good.



Aeion said:


> I wonder how far they're going to go to add characters.. The war IMO was horribly played out, with a lot of empty characters and not enough char development for side-characters. That being said, there's no a lot of moves to go by, which makes it hard for CC2 to make these characters (staying true to their 100% manga-only moveset they go by now).
> 
> That being said, it makes me wonder which characters will/will not be added..


That is one of my biggest concerns regarding characters, CC2 will have make up movesets for several new characters and already existing ones. If not we'll get same existing characters with the exact same movesets, and quite a few new ones will be support characters going forward.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jun 29, 2012)

People complain about Hidan LOL He won't be in this game.
They better have Kage Summit since it continues from Storm 2 so Danzo comes back he was my main in Generations.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jun 29, 2012)

I wonder how they're gonna do Madara. The man's got some impressive Jutsu variety. Mokuton, Susano'o, Katon, Meteorites (I pray they include this one), Rinnegan abilities, perfect Susano'o.. not to mention weapons...

And I'd love for the chance to play as Zetsu. He'd use his clones alot, wouldn't he?


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 29, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> No Hanzo no buy



Oh God, not that shit again


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I hope Generation's price goes down after this announcement, $60 is still too damn high imo.



Couldnt agree with you anymore.

Give us some Hanzo and Danzo.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jun 29, 2012)

Chojuro should he in Darui too they could keep their supports Jutsu and have Chojuros giant sword form as his ultimate and Black Panther as Daruis ultimate and I'm worried Madara wont have perfect Susanoo.
I think more people would rather play the Jinchuriki I mean imagine using their Bijuu forms as awakenings just smaller like Bees!


----------



## Si Style (Jun 30, 2012)

Only Sound 4 and Darui need to be upgraded from "Support only" to "playable";
- Darui has a heavy part in the war.
- CC2 have already said its likely that the sound 4 ill be in a future game after being requested so much for generations.
No other supports are necessary in playable form.

To believe blast and scorch dudes will be playable will lead you to disappointment and the only way we'll get Hanzou is if Mifune is considered important enough to be playable.

It also wouldn't surprise me if jinchuriki were support only


----------



## slickcat (Jun 30, 2012)

yup I agree with style. Chojuro and that guy with mizukage with byakugan eye, samuis and brother, kekkai genkai dudes, mist swords men,and a few others might end up being support or nothing at all, even omoi and karui. Only the 4 kages,edo M and a few others will have a valid moveset. 

I just need them to reduce how many narutos are present, another batch of naruto will soon join the fray. they should allow all these transformations in one character or atleast give naruto the option between 2 transformations, sasuke alike.


----------



## G (Jun 30, 2012)

No Teuchi no buy


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jun 30, 2012)

This games gonna suck Chojuro did more than Obito or fucking Masked Man.
Also Jinchuriki have shown enough and Nagato and Gin/Kin ajd Darui and Zetsu(Everyone has fought Setsu he will be in some way playable)


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jun 30, 2012)

Btw Jinchuriki showed a lot a jutsu a transformation transformation jutsu CC2 is just being lazy then.


----------



## G (Jun 30, 2012)

Teuchi could ve playable as well. His jutsu would be throwing a ramen bowl, and ultimate would be throwing a ramen kettle with an explosive tag. His combos would end with him striking with a frying pan etc. His grab could be him pouring hot water on the opponent.
And his awakening would be him putting a MOTHERFUCKING CHEF HAT ON!!!!!! !!!!!


I'm serious.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jun 30, 2012)

I've made a list of Edo Tensei characters we should be getting
Nagato
Itachi
Sasori(Using Sais brother as a puppet probably)
Deidara
Kakuzu
Haku
Zabuza(With Swordsmen in moveaet?)
Jinchuriki(Yugito,Yagura,Roshi,Han,Utakata,Fuu with smaller versions of tailed beasts as awakenings)
Kimmimaro
Chiyo(With Samurai as puppets?)
Hanzo
Madara
Kinkaku/Ginkaku
Mu(Though he didn't do anymore than the Jinchuriki)
3rd Raikage
2nd Mizukage
4th Kazekage

Possibly but idk Obito got in and were losing half the roster of the last game
Pakura
Gari
Toroi
Hizashi(DOUBT IT)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 30, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> This games gonna suck



Where'd you come up with that analogy?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jun 30, 2012)

He was implying only the Kage and Madara would be playable of the Edo Tenseis 
My above list plus new movesets and or  outfits for Tobi and Kabutomaru.
and then Chojuro,Darui,Mifune and maybe that Rubber guy and a few others the roster would be.about the same size as Generations remember how many characters we lose in this game from the.last ones


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol its sad because the lack of do-able characters isn't a fault of CC2, it's a fault on Kishimoto for poorly implementing this war arc. The rest is just a train wreck


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jun 30, 2012)

I cant deny that but as much as I want Gari,Pakura,and Toroi id buy this game in a heartbeat just for the Jinchuriki to be honest not my wants I see this as the Edo Tensei roster.
Jinchuriki
Kage
Madara
Hanzo
Ginkaku/Kinkaku
And the previous playables that got revived which are Asuma,Haku,Zabuza,Kimmimaro,Kakuzu,Itachi,Sasori,Chiyo,Deidara,and Nagato who was playable as Pain


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 30, 2012)

Gari, Pakura, Hanzo, and Tori will be support only characters, along with the other Jinchurikki.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jun 30, 2012)

I understand all but and maybe Hanzo but why the Jinchuriki? They did more than any other Edo Tensei minus Itachi,Nagato and Madara?


----------



## G (Jun 30, 2012)

I dont want any support only characters.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jun 30, 2012)

I want to be able to use the 8th Gate  And have a cut scene after each battle of Tsunade, Sakura, and Hinata coming to heal the person before they die  Or just Nagato resurrecting them. It'd be awesome ^_^


----------



## Saturday (Jun 30, 2012)

G said:


> I dont want any support only characters.



especially because when they first release details they don't always say if the characters are only support or actually playable.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jun 30, 2012)

Any of these are insta buys for me
Playable Zetsu
Playable Hanzo
Playable Chojuro
Playable Jinchuriki


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jun 30, 2012)

Being able to play as Lee from the spin-off would be an instant purchase for me ^_^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 30, 2012)

G said:


> I dont want any support only characters.



Me neither.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 30, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Gari, Pakura, Hanzo, and Tori will be support only characters, along with the other Jinchurikki.



jins wont be support they will probably be full characters. 2 tails had her hair ball jutsu and her claws plus her bijuu forms, yagura had his mirror ability and bijuu forms with corral punch, roshi had his lava armor and lava fire rocks plus bijuu forms,  utikate had his bubbles and bijuu  forms, only han and fu lack attacks in normal forms except for there jins forms and fu has her blinding powder.  so most wont be support.

the kages will probably be playable as well, the 2nd mizukage with his joki boy and oil water attack, 3rd raikage with his nuke punch and lightning armor mu with his dust tech, invisibility and flying,only  gaaras dad with his gold dust he may be support though. nagato maybe playable he showed all the pain abilities so he could be his own character. kin and gin will have own characters i think. and the ones we saw already before they became edos like chiyo, kimamarro, and the rest of akutsuki. and madara of course

of the edo that maybe support i think will be

toroi (kumo guy with magnetism ability)
hanzou cause we only saw him use summoning
gari
paku
gaaras dad
dan


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jun 30, 2012)

Gaaras dad will be playable he did more than 3rd Raikage and Mu with there 1 jutsu
If 1 of them is playable all are that's like having only Raikage and not the other 2.
Btw Gaaras dad was the most major Kage fight.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 30, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Gaaras dad will be playable he did more than 3rd Raikage and Mu with there 1 jutsu
> If 1 of them is playable all are that's like having only Raikage and not the other 2.
> Btw Gaaras dad was the most major Kage fight.



not really the raikage fought naruto so he had the major fight and the 2nd mizukage gaaras dad fight was not that long. gaaras dad used  one jutsu not the others like muu who used 4 dust techs, invisibility, flying and split tech. raikage used his armor and the different finger amount nuke punches. the mizukage had joky boy, genjutsu clam and his oil gun attack. gaaras dad had his gold tech  and was taken out fast. it is not like i dont want him to his own character if he is it is fine would not have a problem. i was just commenting i am 50/50 on him like with han and fu. but i guess if they make some full character they will probably have to make the whole group full characters. they can make him fight like gaara in the game. instead of sand he would use gold.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jun 30, 2012)

Han my favorite Jinchuriki him and Utakata also Gaaras Dad used 3 jutsu the eye technique Gold Dust Wall and Gold Dust Wave.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 1, 2012)

Wraith_Madara said:


> I wonder how they're gonna do Madara. The man's got some impressive Jutsu variety. Mokuton, Susano'o, Katon, Meteorites (I pray they include this one), Rinnegan abilities, perfect Susano'o.. not to mention weapons...
> 
> And I'd love for the chance to play as Zetsu. He'd use his clones alot, wouldn't he?



his awakening will be rinnegan and his ougi should be perfect susanoo.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 1, 2012)

MS81 said:


> his awakening will be rinnegan and his ougi should be perfect susanoo.



I think it would make more sense for him to start with R'gan, his combos would use Mokuton abilities and Katon jutsu, his awakening would be Susanoo but only his justu would incorporate the perfect version and his Ougi would be double meteor.
He didn't do enough without R'gan to warrant a form and he didn't do enough with perfect Susanoo to warrant an awakening.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jul 1, 2012)

MS81 said:


> his awakening will be rinnegan and his ougi should be perfect susanoo.


Agreed on the Awakening. 

I'm not sure on his ougi, though. Meteorites or perfect Susano'o, either would be awesome. I'm just hoping his UO isn't Mokuton.

And since I'm a Madara fan.. his throw. I'm hoping they have him do that paralyzing genjutsu then send his opponent flying with a kick.

The possibilities..


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 1, 2012)

Perfect Susanoo should be an awkakening


----------



## Gabe (Jul 1, 2012)

madaras ougi will probably me the meteor



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Han my favorite Jinchuriki him and Utakata also Gaaras Dad used 3 jutsu the eye technique Gold Dust Wall and Gold Dust Wave.


t yeah i did not really remember him much cause he was underwhelming compare to the others.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 1, 2012)

Which one Han or Gaaras dad because id say Mu was underwhelming.
Han used Steam to make his Jutsu better


----------



## Gabe (Jul 1, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Which one Han or Gaaras dad because id say Mu was underwhelming.
> Han used Steam to make his Jutsu better



gaaras dad cause muu was not underwhelming with his dust techs. han used steam to make his punch stronger if i remember right. to me gaara dad seemed to be the weakest kage unlike the others. muu with his dust tech and invisibility, raikage was just awesome and a monster, mizukage was a troll and cool. so i can not see how you can say muu was under whelming compare to gaars dad but we all think differently we will never agree.


i wonder if they will have bijuu mode naruto be kcm narutos awakening or a separate character. because bijuu mode naruto could be its own character his ougi can be his bijuu bomb and awakening can be when he turns into the kyuubi.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 1, 2012)

I like how whenever theres a new Storm game, ppl just want to make a list. its funny seeing as you already know how the game plays and there are 3 games out for it so far, theres still much to reveal. If anything I d be making a list of improvements to the shallow combat system this game has, because when I think of how epic Edo madara should be if only he could use his jutsus at once as opposed to having so many edo tensei and they have 4 combos and a jutsu.

I need to see improvements in this title or I remain unconvinced


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 1, 2012)

Mu shot one Laser with Dust release not very impressive but I can agree on the Mizukage.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 1, 2012)

I pray they bring back awakening ougis. The reason Storm 1 was loved so much was because awakened characters were vast and had a huge moveset (sometimes larger than their base mode). They had tilts, grabs, _different_ jutsu from their norm, and most importantly, important ougis. Storm 2's biggest mistake I think excluding details, was its awakening-system. It was rather weak. Most awakenings only had 1-2 combos, no tilt, the same grab as base, and the same jutsu as base, and all had no ougi. This made awakening quite bland and not that all interesting. Compare Storm 1 Lee's awakening to Storm 2's. S1 Lee had a *completely* new moveset, jutsu, tilt, grab etc, while Storm 2's had EVERYTHING that was the same, the only difference was the blue glow. That's not an awakening.

If they improve upon that, this game's quality would improve by a great value, because the way the manga is going, awakenings will have a big part to play in the mechanics of Storm 3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 1, 2012)

i agree, they should make it as meaty as possible and not just generations with more characters and a lightly bigger story. that would be effing crap in my opinion. Sorry if i offend anyone who liked generations by saying that, but it would just be fricken crap.

They have to give me a reason to shell out for number 3.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 1, 2012)

1. Jutsu clashes
2. Unique Awakening movesets
3. Third health bar
4. Bosses/story *check*
5. Open-world ala-Broken Bond
6. No support-only characters

I can't name anything else.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 1, 2012)

^ Ougi specials.

 i dunno about open world encounters, that may cause them to cut back in other areas, i don't want that. If they could fine, but i dunno if its possible.

How long did UNS1 take to make?


----------



## slickcat (Jul 1, 2012)

yup guys thats how it should be, more innovation rather than character lists, to me extra characters at this points are just skins even if they operate differently. But like the above posters have said.. meaty experience and enhanced movesets for awakening characters. 

They need to go back to accel 2 and relearn the ropes( because anything I would like to add has been done by that game). there needs to be more depth to this one button mash fest because at this point we want something better.
I recall in accel 2 also moving through the rpg world and unlocking new ougis for each characters too,by finding them or doing certain quests. Didn't even know gaara had 3 ougis until I saw it on utube,those are factors for replay-ability. CC2 needs to work hard this time, or I ll have to wait for storm 3 generations.


----------



## G (Jul 1, 2012)

I want the puppet users, Tenten, Temari, Shino and Deidara to become short ranged.
Like everyone else.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Ougi specials.
> 
> i dunno about open world encounters, that may cause them to cut back in other areas, i don't want that. If they could fine, but i dunno if its possible.
> 
> How long did UNS1 take to make?



Oh that would be nice, but i doubt CC2 would make them longer again anyway.

They could do it Accel 2 style, with enemies actually coming at you which takes you to a small area fighting them off with other teams right helping you out. 

Ask Wikipedia. 



> yup guys thats how it should be, more innovation rather than character lists, to me extra characters at this points are just skins even if they operate differently.



Too bad most people will still continue spamming CC2's page asking for "i want this/that character in plz!" over and over again while other things are insignificantly secondary.  Hey i'd like characters to be in too, but still more gameplay enhancements would be even sweeter.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 1, 2012)

G said:


> I want the puppet users, Tenten, Temari, Shino and Deidara to become short ranged.
> Like everyone else.


Yeah....good luck getting them to change that


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 1, 2012)

I cant wait to use Naruto and The Jinchurikis Bijuu forms.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 2, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Yeah....good luck getting them to change that



Why is that?


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 2, 2012)

G said:


> I want the puppet users, Tenten, Temari, Shino and Deidara to become short ranged.
> Like everyone else.



I think they should keep them the way they are now. Maybe dial back their attack power, or limit the puppets attack animations.

Something like that should stay unique to puppet users, but in exchange they are handicapped in some other way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2012)

i will only rent this for the story mode.. aka. FUCK multiplayer


----------



## Saturday (Jul 3, 2012)

I want breakable rocks and/or trees lol


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Saturday said:


> I want breakable rocks and/or trees lol



I want that Throne to be breakable


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 3, 2012)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> I want that Throne to be breakable



Watch the Throne...


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB7M-x6uOy0[/YOUTUBE]





> Hello everybody!
> Namco Bandai is Sasaki. On the Fourth of July tomorrow " V Jump WEB "at the PV monopoly to publish the first step preceding "Ultimate Ninja Storm 3". I will show you the war is only a little Kyuubi was announced in Weekly Shonen Jump. Please wait for me to enjoy! !


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 3, 2012)

Hyped, hyped, hyped, hyped!!!

Edo Kages or bust.


----------



## ouho (Jul 3, 2012)

first trailer :


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 3, 2012)

My body was not ready !


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 3, 2012)

Dat Story Mode 

I was hoping for a more revealing trailer, but that trailer was pretty epic in its own right.

Boss Battles are back in, for sure. I'm excited. This game truly has so much potential to be the best Naruto game. :33


----------



## maksitobi (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 3, 2012)

Dat Kyuubi/Kurama vs Hiruzen & Konoha shinobis Boss battle first look. 

Glad they are doing as well Minato vs Tobi from that night attack and his Ougi will be the Hiraishin Level 2 move.

And that is just the beginning my friends, the best is yet to come. 

As it must've been already said I expect the character roster to be obviously larger than the previous Storms games and hope CC2 gets creative, like it has done in the past with the Rookie 9 and others ninjas, to come up with some good movesets for some of the chararacters that will show up in the game. 

I also feel and hope that the next Boss battle after the Kyuubi's attack flashback is 7th Gate Gai vs Kisame in the Kumo island.


----------



## G (Jul 3, 2012)

Meh           .


----------



## harurisu (Jul 3, 2012)

And now in HD
[YOUTUBE]vYid3FW5nyI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks harurisu!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 3, 2012)

trailer looks awesome


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 3, 2012)

Not impressed it just showed what we already saw animated sigh show us some new characters.
This will have the Kage Summit Arc right? This continues from where Storm 2 left off?


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 3, 2012)

Bring on Madara, BM Naruto and I want a flashy new moveset for Minato.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 3, 2012)

Meh is all I have to say.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 3, 2012)

that Third hokage and Leaf Ninjas vs the Ninetails look  epic.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 3, 2012)

Pure EPIC!!

Notice Hiruzen has black beard  maybe we will get an alternate outfit for Hiruzen with black beard 

Loved how all the Konoha-nins fired Katons at Kyuubi at the same time! Looking forward for more infos, screens and videos


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 3, 2012)

G said:


> I want the puppet users, Tenten, Temari, Shino and Deidara to become short ranged.
> Like everyone else.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 3, 2012)

It looks pretty good great to me.

Don't see what some of the mehs are here for. Its the first trailer for the story mode which looks good.

I'd hold the mehs for the Vs. portion of the game, feel free to call bullshit on anything in that area if it's not good.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 3, 2012)

my meh is mostly from needing more gameplay improvements than cutscenes I already have seen in past storm games,at this point nothing other than improvements can get me hyped.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 3, 2012)

The trailer looked amazing, imo. I can't wait to see more of NUNS3.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 3, 2012)

It seems that *on the story mode side of things* CC2 is playing around with more open spaces and more characters on-screen. Hopefully this means they are doing this in preparation for the War arc, and playing around with some new boss-fight concepts for the game. 



slickcat said:


> my meh is mostly from needing more gameplay improvements than cutscenes I already have seen in past storm games,at this point nothing other than improvements can get me hyped.


And that's completely fine, I look forward to seeing what's been tuned/improved for the game. Although nothing is ever gonna be foolproof in the Vs. portion, I'm hopeful they've revised any problems concerning certain character and gameplay glitches associated with Generations.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 3, 2012)

in one of the games i would like them to have bijuu or summoning battle as an option. for example have the posability to have kurama vs gyuuki or manda vs bunta


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 3, 2012)

Trailer was mega meh.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 3, 2012)

Will I be able to play Hashirama,Tobirama,Jiraiya,Danzo,Orochimaru again? I know Hashirama will be in and Danzo because it starts at the Kage Arc but what about Tobirama him and Danzo were my mains plus Jiraiya and Orochimaru were fun to use in VS offline.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll have to kill a bitch if Tobirama isn't in the game.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jul 3, 2012)

SOOOO hyped already for this game please let us do 3v3 or 4v4 battles and more than one jutsu CC2!


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you Jesus, its about damn time, with anti aliasing confirmed this will easily be the best looking storm game of the series


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 4, 2012)

So long and they FINALLY add AA? Jesus christ its about time. What are they using? FXAA? Hopefully so, MSAA would be very resource consuming. Atleast with FXAA motion blur would be much easier to implement


----------



## KnightGhost (Jul 4, 2012)

fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firaea (Jul 4, 2012)

Boss battles! Although truthfully it should've been in UNSG, but oh well. Will follow this closely.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 4, 2012)

Storm 1 & 2 didn't have AA?


----------



## Omoi0714 (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm sorry if i'm asking a dumb a question but what is AA?

Also the trailer peaked my interest but ultimately the gameplay improvements is what's going to make or break this game for me.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 4, 2012)

I never bought generations, did I do good, or should i buy it to prep for this?


----------



## Firaea (Jul 4, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> I never bought generations, did I do good, or should i buy it to prep for this?



You did good IMO. It wasn't really worth the buy.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jul 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA_dNg52I8k[/YOUTUBE]
Trailer is so good


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 4, 2012)

OMG somebody told me in an interview for Generations it was stated the Sound 4 will be playable in Storm 3 this better not be bullsh*t I want my Tayuya <3 !


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 4, 2012)

Generations shipped 1 million copies


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 4, 2012)

Omoi0714 said:


> I'm sorry if i'm asking a dumb a question but what is AA?


AA means Anti-Aliasing, it's usually used in games to smooth out jagged edges on character models and environments.




Notice the jagged lines on the characters in Generations? That comes from a lack of AA (which most games use nowadays). It's the same way in Storm 1 and Storm 2.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 4, 2012)

HD trailer!! w/ eng subs!!!

[YOUTUBE]zLSPGps55dQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 4, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Storm 1 & 2 didn't have AA?



You didn't notice? I thought it would have been pretty hard not to notice all the super pixelated edges on the characters, it was at times very distracting IMO.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 4, 2012)

Not really, since I've been distracted with other things about those games other then it's graphical looks. Though i think i remembered seeing some jaggies before during a cutscene in Storm 2 (which was two years ago i think). 

Does AA really cost some performance for games?


----------



## G (Jul 4, 2012)

Really happy about Anti-Aliasing! I wanted this since Storm 2.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 4, 2012)

I was wondering why it wasn't in storm 1   The current gen dragonball Z games look so clean and polished with it(especially burst limit), so i wondered why CC2 never bothered, it would really have upped the visual quality of their last games


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 4, 2012)

So nobody responded if what I heard was true.
Also Orochimarus back really Kishimoto really?


----------



## Jaga (Jul 4, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> OMG somebody told me in an interview for Generations it was stated the Sound 4 will be playable in Storm 3 this better not be bullsh*t I want my Tayuya <3 !



I don't remember seeing that for Storm 3...They better be in the game...and they better be PLAYABLE!!!


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 4, 2012)

That trailer 

Can get enough of Minato pawning Tobi. Look slick

AlsoI'm guessing the entire War will be included in this?


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jul 4, 2012)

NU-KazeKage said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA_dNg52I8k[/YOUTUBE]
> Trailer is so good



I'm happy I'm not seeing any sub bars


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 4, 2012)

^


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 4, 2012)

107 characters?
Well it did say Pego 16 rather than 12 so it being M rated is possible


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 4, 2012)

106 characters counts transformations right


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> 106 characters counts transformations right



Reminds me of the DBZ days...


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 4, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> 107 characters?
> Well it did say Pego 16 rather than 12 so it being M rated is possible



This is about Gens, bro. Not Storm 3.

EDIT:
To be honest, I'm not sure....it's asking you would you stop playing Storm 2 and not Generations.

I just hope this is for Storm 3.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 4, 2012)

LOL I'm playing Generations right now though I want Tayuya 
Its early rally the men were Twitter bombing CC2 with Sound 4 requests!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 4, 2012)

ORLY?


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  Why God, why? God Please let the sub bar be optional


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 5, 2012)

3 on 3 battles OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED A BIGGER TV !!!!!!!


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2012)

lol people don't understand what a rumor is smh, don't get to hype


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 5, 2012)

Well yeah, but still having a little hope or imagination would be great ^_^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## G (Jul 5, 2012)

That rumor is pretty old already...


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 5, 2012)

M rated naruto game??? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA not any time soon, namco bandai isnt a retarded company


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 5, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> lol people don't understand what a rumor is smh, don't get to hype



This.

Especially because this can be misinterpreted and people will end being disappointed too early on this game. 

The game just got announced so it's better to keep things chilled.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 5, 2012)

My love said she has a boyfriend she really loves and doesn't want other guys lol we will see how long this one lasts I was gonna Get her a $2,000 Diamond necklace and she wouldn't even be my friend again.


----------



## Hohohaha (Jul 5, 2012)

Just hope they would get rid of the sub bar thingy and design something better ^_^


----------



## harurisu (Jul 5, 2012)

Storm 3 Demo, first video
[YOUTUBE]40EiVqpfoI8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 5, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> My love said she has a boyfriend she really loves and doesn't want other guys lol we will see how long this one lasts I was gonna Get her a $2,000 Diamond necklace and she wouldn't even be my friend again.



Cool story bro. Tell us more


----------



## Jaga (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 5, 2012)

Im playing a demo of the game in japan expo paris where nuns3 is playable as a demo. Two boss fight are payable hiruzen vs kyuubi and minato vs tobi.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2012)

my dude you dont have a camera? record that tobi vs minato fight, and can you tell us what the new features on the controller layout are?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 5, 2012)

Prays for Tayuya
LOL SPRING SO MUCH FOR MADARA LMFAO


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 5, 2012)

Minato gets a L1 R1 option when if you press onf them he
throws ? kunai if it connect you get rasengan from above like in the Manga
Awakening mode only of course


----------



## Gabe (Jul 5, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Minato gets ? L1. R1 option when if you press onf them he
> throws ? kunai if it connect you get rasengan from above like in the awa
> Awakening mode only of course



thats awesome


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 5, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Im playing a demo of the game in japan expo paris where nuns3 is playable as a demo. Two boss fight are payable hiruzen vs kyuubi and minato vs tobi.



Record this please- Lil B


----------



## Jaga (Jul 5, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Im playing a demo of the game in japan expo paris where nuns3 is playable as a demo. Two boss fight are payable hiruzen vs kyuubi and minato vs tobi.



YES RECORD AND SHARE PLZ!!!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 5, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Im playing a demo of the game in japan expo paris where nuns3 is playable as a demo. Two boss fight are payable hiruzen vs kyuubi and minato vs tobi.



Did the Minato vs Tobi feature the Sub Bar?


----------



## slickcat (Jul 5, 2012)

Have they changed minatos moveset yet or not


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Did the Minato vs Tobi feature the Sub Bar?



So now that I'm in front of my PC I can tell you several things.

1 ) The demo featured the Sub bar during the minato boss fight with 4 Subs like in Generations ( Each subs is represented by a log. on the bar ).

2 ) Minato gets one move when he's awakened, L1 & R1 each with a different cooldown.
Press one of them and Minato trows a Kunai, if its connects he rasengan his opponent from above like in the manga.

3 ) Awakening is INSTANT. You heared me right. Awakening is instant. ( Press R3 to use Awakening. )

4 ) Awakening is not longer linked to your chakra bar, you can awaken regardless of your chakra bar when you're low life.

5 ) And last you don't get full chakra bar when Awakening is available. Yep you read that right.

From there we can guess two things.
Everyone gets L1 & R1 new moves when Awakened.
Or it just a story mode thing.

Exepct pics later on.


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 5, 2012)

> 3 ) Awakening is INSTANT. You heared me right. Awakening is instant. ( Press R3 to use Awakening. )
> 
> 4 ) Awakening is not longer linked to your chakra bar, you can awaken regardless of your chakra bar when you're low life.


Interesting..

EDIT: What are your current opinions on this change?




> *5 ) And last you don't get full chakra bar when Awakening is available. Yep you read that right.*


Finally CC2.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 5, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> So now that I'm in front of my PC I can tell you several things.
> 
> 1 ) The demo featured the Sub bar during the minato boss fight with 4 Subs like in Generations ( Each subs is represented by a log. on the bar ).
> 
> ...





Was the combo cancelling mechanic still there btw?


----------



## G (Jul 5, 2012)

Hm, so far good.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 5, 2012)

Lishenron said:


> Interesting..
> 
> EDIT: What are your current opinions on this change?
> 
> ...







The boss fight is in two parts.

The intro is just Kyuubi going rampage around Konoha.
You control Sandaime Hokage Hiruzen as well as the whole Konoha as supports.
You dodge Kyuubi's attack as you jump from houses to houses.
Sometime you get a message like "The Inuzuka clan has arrived."
once you locate them you can order them to attack Kyuubi. ( like 20 Inuzuka dude going Gatsuuga on Kyuubi. )

Once he's damaged enough you can engage him in battle to slap him with Hiruzen's bo.

After that The old Ino Shika Chou will.
At least 10 Nara dudes with Shikaku will Shadow Bind Kyuubi.
Chouza will wrestle the beast as Inoichi tranmits orders to everyone.
Every ninja launch a katon on Kyuubi and he lands on his back.

Then you get to play Minato. I already told you his changes, so you get to fight Tobi.
When he's damaged enough you get to do the Hirashin Level 2 Scene from the manga.
After you deplete his life to 0, Minato will to the Contract Seal and end the fight.
Then Tobi retreats and you know what happens next.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Minato gets a L1 R1 option when if you press onf them he
> throws ? kunai if it connect you get rasengan from above like in the Manga
> Awakening mode only of course



That's amazing 



Yagami1211 said:


> So now that I'm in front of my PC I can tell you several things.
> 
> 1 ) The demo featured the Sub bar during the minato boss fight with 4 Subs like in Generations ( Each subs is represented by a log. on the bar ).
> 
> ...



SO AWESOME!  

Can't wait to see footage of all this and more!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 5, 2012)

@Yagami1211



> Was the combo cancelling mechanic still there btw?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 5, 2012)

Cancelling is left unchanged from g?n?rations


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 5, 2012)

Yagami Da Gawd- Lil B


----------



## slickcat (Jul 5, 2012)

Good, Now Naruto wont have so many characters, Awakening sennin mode, BM and KCM all in one battle will make him my most used character. Hopefully they revamp minato as well.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 5, 2012)

slickcat said:


> Good, Now Naruto wont have so many characters, Awakening sennin mode, BM and KCM all in one battle will make him my most used character. Hopefully they revamp minato as well.



I think the several Naruto & Sasuke versions will still be there.
Exemple : While EOS Naruto can turn chakra mode and use Bijuu Senkoudan like in Generations, R1 & L1 attacks will probably give him Rasengan variations like it gives Minato access to Hiraishin V2.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Cancelling is left unchanged from g?n?rations


----------



## slickcat (Jul 5, 2012)

interesting. Ahh well Its only a dream to have one Naruto character with atleast 2 transformations real time. But I m looking forward to the new improvements. Thanx for the update and info


----------



## Jaga (Jul 5, 2012)

same moves


[YOUTUBE]1OgET3Rp25s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2012)

Jaga said:


> same moves
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1OgET3Rp25s[/YOUTUBE]



The move at around 0:30 is new, right?


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 5, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> So now that I'm in front of my PC I can tell you several things.
> 
> 1 ) The demo featured the Sub bar during the minato boss fight with 4 Subs like in Generations ( Each subs is represented by a log. on the bar ).
> 
> ...




Omg ouwfw ifuh :amazed


----------



## slickcat (Jul 5, 2012)

that move maybe new but its a story battle and I m willing to bet that he cant use that move outside of the story mode. From my analysis its the same with how the 3rd hokage fought kyuubi as well, hes only able to summon help when he fills up a certain bar, works the same as the manda vs tsunade battle in storm1 the items had u calling katsuyu and bunta for a cinematic clash with manda.

Though this is my hypothesis, well this isnt the final build but I M HOPING THEY CHANGE MINATOS moveset, I like the wii version better, all his combo strings should have teleports.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks like they made some altercations to the sub bar. There is five this time but a sub doesn't take the whole bar.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 5, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Minato gets a L1 R1 option when if you press onf them he
> throws ? kunai if it connect you get rasengan from above like in the Manga
> Awakening mode only of course



epic as shit


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 5, 2012)

This all looks epic. 

Instant Awakening is great. But makes me wonder if it could be abused by spammers or something but nevermind that since I am not so much a online player. 

If you don't get a full chakra bar when you enter your Awakening Mode that also means your health won't right?

Hmm I wished that Minato's Hiraishin Level 2 attack would be his Ougi in Storm 3 and not just a move you do while he's Awakened, it looks much better. Or at least we are allowed to choose his Ougi like in some of the previous game.

Finally if we are allowed to enter our Awakening Mode anytime we want during the fights could that imply as well that we can choose the Awakened selfs like in Storm 1? Because I would like that. And some Awakenings are bound to like have many moves.

But so far so epic nevertheless.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 5, 2012)

The BasedGod can't wait to play this- Lil B


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 5, 2012)

Hold on awakening still has a timer right even if it's instant at anytime during the match ?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 5, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Minato gets a L1 R1 option when if you press onf them he
> throws ? kunai if it connect you get rasengan from above like in the Manga
> Awakening mode only of course



Awesome


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 5, 2012)

Can only hope the ougis are better in this.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 5, 2012)

Can someone tell me what this exactly means?


> NARUTO Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 will feature the most extensive character roster of any game so far in the series, letting fans engage with a huge number of their favourite personalities from the NARUTO universe, be they friend or foe. *In story mode, players will be thrown into a series of thrilling adventures set in the village of Konoha*, while the game?s electrifying fights will be punctuated with massive scale boss battles, including a fearsome confrontation with the gargantuan Nine-Tails.



"In story mode, players will be thrown into a series of thrilling adventures set in the village of Konoha"?
So we are getting something like Ultimate Ninja Storm 1 Story Mode where we can only roam in Konoha? If so then damn it! I was hoping for something like Ultimate Ninja 5 Story Mode where we could visit other villages and places than just Konoha  Even Storm 2's story mode was adventuring all around though it wasn't the best one 

But I will just wait and see how the story mode will be like!


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jul 5, 2012)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Can someone tell me what this exactly means?
> 
> 
> "In story mode, players will be thrown into a series of thrilling adventures set in the village of Konoha"?
> ...



I want to be able to travel around as different people darnit  I'm tired of only wandering around as Naruto  I hope they added leveling up back into the game ^_^

Are Awakened UJ's back?


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 5, 2012)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> I want to be able to travel around as different people darnit  I'm tired of only wandering around as Naruto  I hope they added leveling up back into the game ^_^
> 
> Are Awakened UJ's back?



Awakening only move are in like Minatos thunder god move against Tobi.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 5, 2012)

I hope that just because we "start" the game with a Boss fight against the Kyuubi by using prime Hiruzen (really, check out the demo video and you'll see that the concept art for his character is not his old self, his beard there is brown so maybe Prime Hiruzen playeable? ) does not mean we are not gonna have Naruto vs Kyuubi Boss battle right?

I sure hope not.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 5, 2012)

Is Minato S/T barrier move implemented in the game?

Would love to pull out that shit at spammers


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2012)

I wondering if instantaneous awakening is a good idea.. For all those who played Generations, that'd make players like, Danzo for example, harder to beat. 

Does this mean that you now can't prevent users from entering awakening, since there'll be no warning to when they're entering it now? Susano spam will be at a max...


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 5, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I wondering if instantaneous awakening is a good idea.. For all those who played Generations, that'd make players like, Danzo for example, harder to beat.
> 
> Does this mean that you now can't prevent users from entering awakening, since there'll be no warning to when they're entering it now? Susano spam will be at a max...


Look at Yagami's quote...


Yagami1211 said:


> *4 ) Awakening is not longer linked to your chakra bar, you can awaken regardless of your chakra bar when you're low life.
> 
> 5 ) And last you don't get full chakra bar when Awakening is available. Yep you read that right.*



***I think it's supposed to be a trade-off. You get to instantly awaken when low on life, but there's no guarantee you'll have enough chakra to use (or spam) any chakra-based techniques to cause damage/guard-breaking.

Hopefully it should make awakenings less powerful, but that's assuming the L1/R1 move isn't apart of Vs. mode or is a balanced move if it is.

**Well assuming Yagami's observations apply outside of single player.**


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 5, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> Look at Yagami's quote...
> 
> 
> ***I think it's supposed to be a trade-off. You get to instantly awaken when low on life, but there's no guarantee you'll have enough chakra to use (or spam) any chakra-based techniques to cause damage/guard-breaking.
> ...



Thats a bit irrelevant to the point I was making. It was the previous point: 



Yagami1211 said:


> 3 ) Awakening is INSTANT. You heared me right. Awakening is instant. ( Press R3 to use Awakening. )



 I can assure you that will cause problems if it is as it says.

As for the claimed tradeoff, I don't see it as a fair one.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 5, 2012)

A dude from another Naruto forum roughly translated the menu with the new awakening mechanics.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jul 6, 2012)

Damn, combo cancelling is back, that's the only reason I couldn't enjoy Generations was because of that. I enjoy for the simplistic fighting style.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 6, 2012)

I can confirme you that there is 4 subs available.

As for new gameplay applying outside single player, we have no proof whatsoever since the demo is Story mode only.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm certain those are story mode specific additions, they look cool though. 

I'm digging that sub bar redesign.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 6, 2012)

hmm All I ask is for Suigetsu to have his kick ass cloak, both the akatsuki one and the normal one.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 6, 2012)

I can sympathize with arguments from both sides regarding instantaneous awakenings. I'm on the fence here.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 6, 2012)

Well it's not the same as storm 1 because you could literally start in awakening before the match. Here it's just and early and instantaneous. If you can do it only once in the fight then starting/using it in the beginning is rather pointless for me.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 6, 2012)

Can I just get this straight because there seems to be a lot of conflict as to what a particular phrase means; "instant awakening"

Does this mean -
A) There is no chakra charge, no build up, no cut scene - to go from normal to awakening takes about half a second from execution to conception

B) the option to awaken is there from the instant the battle starts.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 6, 2012)

I d rather have that analog for jutsus rather than awakening and all directions seem to be doing the same thing.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 6, 2012)

They HAVE to do something about rage-quitting, seriously.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 6, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> They HAVE to do something about rage-quitting, seriously.


Remove the option to leave and turn the system off?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 6, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Remove the option to leave and turn the system off?



More like applying penalties for disconnecting from the game.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 6, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> They HAVE to do something about rage-quitting, seriously.



Completely agree. 
They can probably make disconnecting count towards your loss record. Or perhaps something else, as sometimes disconnecting isn't a result of rage quitting.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFr9WH6sj5Y&feature=BFa&list=WLCAAF2BA95284DCDB[/YOUTUBE]

Pay attention to the awakening lamp. It comes back on after the cool down of going into awakening which means you can enter it again instantly.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 6, 2012)

Minato gets his Awakening mode from the start but it's probably a story mode only thing


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jul 6, 2012)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> Here's what I sent to CC2
> 
> My ability to type proper paragraphs is terrible so forgive me for the numbering ^_^
> 
> ...



They said they are still looking at fan ideas for this game ^_^

For those that agree with me please go to this page  and resend what I wrote or send them what you agree with in my post. Maybe if we bombard them with our requests they'll listen


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 6, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> More like applying penalties for disconnecting from the game.


I prefer my idea. 

Penalties can only do so much.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi guys! Here's my first post. Actually I was so excited after I saw this thread while lurking here. It's kinda tl;dr so please bear with me. And please, does anyone know how can I send my suggestion to CC2 directly? Thanks in advance.

Here goes:

1. Remove the Substitution Jutsu bar. We need to go back to the Naruto Accel days way of doing Subs. Every sub should cost chakra, and players cant spam L2 every time they are being combo-ed. They need to press L2 at the right moment precisely to use Sub Jutsu. And spamming L2 should increase the input lag for doing a sub jutsu successfully.

2. Chakra bars should be split in three. And here are my explanations why. 1st, players can regain chakra by dealing damage to their enemy with combo attacks and items ONLY. 2nd, players can still recharge their chakra meter by holding TRIANGLE button, but will take some time to fill it up, the 1st chakra bar should have the longest recharge time, the 2nd bar will have a faster recharge time, while the 3rd bar will have the fastest. I tell you guys this to let players dish out combos to have a fast paced match rather than spamming jutsus and recharging chakra all the time. And lastly, like my #1 suggestion substitution should now use chakra. Also normal jutsus should chip 1 chakra bar. So basically you can only use normal jutsus up to 3 times only after that you need to recharge your chakra thus eliminating jutsu spamming in a sense.

3. This is probably the most requested suggestion and I really wish and begging those guys from CC2 do this. Please give us back the over the top ougis from Naruto Accel games or from Naruto Ninja Storm 1. The game looked realy epic with each character's ultimate jutsus. And they should include a "shorter ougis version" option available for online play. Think of it as Final Fantasy XIII, every time they use their Eidolon there is an option to have a shortcut version of the scene. 

4. Each character will have 2 jutsus at their base form. Jutsu 1 and 2 can be used by pushing the right analog stick UP or DOWN. While Ougi 1 and 2 can be used by pushing the right analog stick LEFT or RIGHT. And each character will have a different moveset, jutsus, and ougis in their awakened state as well. 

5. Combos will have some sort of variety as well and they can now be mixed. Example: You can use OO>OO then add ^OO. 

6. To make things a bit more challenging and fresh, the substitution jutsu should be reworked as well. If you are going to counter combos by using sub jutsu, you should anticipate and hold the corresponding button to counter and match the enemy's combo that they are using against you. Example: If the enemy is doing OO>OOO, then you should press and hold -> and press L2 at the right time to do a substitution jutsu.

7. Fix all the bugs and exploits. And remove the Frenzy Pill.

8. For online play, players should'nt be able to PAUSE the game while an ultimate jutsu is playing on the screen.

9. For online play, players who disconnected or "raged quit" from their game will automatically be counted as a loss and will be recorded into their stats and leaderboards.

10. There should be 3 lifebars and we should have an option to have up to 4 or 5 bars in versus/online mode.

11. The TRIANGLE button is now used for recharging chakra, chakra dash, chakra shuriken, and a new feature chakra grab(long range grab) and air grab. Which can be done by pressing TRIANGLE button and then holding R2 and pressing O. And another feature called chakra combo, which can be used by pressing TRIANGLE and then OOOOO. (All characters only has 1 chakra combo. This combos should look fantastic. Use your imagination CC2!)

12. Ultimate Jutsus or Ougis should deal the same damage for all characters.

13. Ultimate Jutsu 1 should cost 70% of your chakra bar. While Ultimate Jutsu 2 will cost 90% of your chakra bar.

14. We should have an option to have characters start at their awakened state before the match. 

15. Lastly, revamp Minato please. His combo and moveset should include lots of teleporting. And he should move and attack faster, I mean really fast. Well, he is the fastest guy in the manga and he should fight one. And if you guys are concerned about balancing him. Then make his defense a bit low or make his HP a bit lower than normal. For example, big muscular guys like Killer Bee and Chouji should have lets say "1200 HP" and regular characters should have the basic "1000 HP" now for Minato, lets say give him like "950 HP" to balance him out. Yes, he moves so fast, but he is squishy.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 6, 2012)

They should do something about spammers. A good idea would be to give the creater of custom matches or tournaments the ability to ban a certain number of characters from the match. Like 4-5 would be enough. Players should be able to at least use like 7-9 characters well enough.  



HiroshiSenju said:


> Completely agree.
> They can probably make* disconnecting count towards your loss record*. Or perhaps something else, as sometimes disconnecting isn't a result of rage quitting.



I agree completely. It's just a game and like one point gonna matter


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 6, 2012)

I heard someone say Minatos special attacks in awakening are outside story too also you can start in awakening anytime instantly.
Also were the rated M,3 vs 3,and 107 characters rumor true?


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jul 6, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Hi guys! Here's my first post. Actually I was so excited after I saw this thread while lurking here. It's kinda tl;dr so please bear with me. And please, does anyone know how can I send my suggestion to CC2 directly? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> ...



Read my post and you'll see the link ^_^


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you ChaddyMan1. I already sent my post to CC2. I just hope they have the time to read it though.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jul 6, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Thank you ChaddyMan1. I already sent my post to CC2. I just hope they have the time to read it though.



On Facebook they said are still taking suggestions ^_^ So yeah they should  You're welcome


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 6, 2012)

The sub bar isn't going to be removed anytime soon guys, it's here to stay.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 6, 2012)

I liked the short cutscene every awakening had.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 6, 2012)

OMG I know I' gonna misss that!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 6, 2012)

Blackout said:


> I can sympathize with arguments from both sides regarding instantaneous awakenings. I'm on the fence here.



Could you share the positive points that would come from this change?



Moon Fang said:


> Well it's not the same as storm 1 because you could literally start in awakening before the match. Here it's just and early and instantaneous. If you can do it only once in the fight then starting/using it in the beginning is rather pointless for me.



Awakening before the match in Storm 1 was offline though, seeing as the game didn't have online multiplayer, it wasn't much of a problem.

Now that the game has advanced to online mechanics, it will cause great issues, that's a guarantee.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 6, 2012)

online is the reason we cant have an accel type ougi system but still I say they should make that right analog useful for jutsus not just awakenings, KCM naruto has like 3 air combos or 4 hes exactly what we need as a revamp for all characters, Air grab is missing as well like accel series.

The biggest problem is the sub bar, its a royal pain in the ass and would have been nice without online, but they should take time to balance the flaws of the game rather than pushing another copy with the same OOOO combat. BLAH

Also I m all for minato getting new combos and more speedy, teleports in his combos...wii minato or accel minato is heck of better


----------



## Prototype (Jul 6, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Could you share the positive points that would come from this change?



Well, I guess if you're in a near-death situation, it provides a way of saving yourself. Then again, the entire situation transforms into senseless spamming devoid of real skill, in which case.... certain characters utilized more often online become nigh unstoppable. Awakenings before were a sort helpful bonus to be used more wisely.

Yeah, if I think on it more, it doesn't seem that great. I sometimes tend to overlook the online problems because I usually play against the computer. Correct me if I'm wrong, though. It has been awhile since I've touched a Storm game. 

I really hope what The Flames of Youth 4ever said isn't true. That's overboard.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 6, 2012)

Danzos my main heheheh now everyomes f***ed


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2012)

Instantaneous Awakening should be nice if done well. Because you no longer have to refill your chakra bar to the max thus avoiding players to spam their jutsus right after activation. And if you combine instantaneous awakening with my suggestion (regain chakra by damaging opponents using combo/item) then it should make perfect sense. I mean it should be like MvC3, every hit that you manage to connect will regain some of your chakra back. You dont need to knockdown the enemy for you to see those chakra orbs appear on the floor next to him. Everything you do that damages the enemy except jutsus/ougi will refill your chakra bar.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't think you guys understand the magnitude of seriousness this instantaneous awakening will cause..

Don't think of it from a defensive point of view, think of it in an abusive offensive point of view (because almost every flaw including spam/foul play is involved with this). If you have spammers with Itachi, Danzo, Minato, and more, instantaneous awakening would be horrible online in that aspect. Some people in Storm 2/Generations purposely chose their characters _just_ so they could spam with their awakening, this just makes their job easier.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 6, 2012)

I very much doubt instant awakening will be online. That could literally break the games online balance.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 7, 2012)

Im gonna miss the awakening scenes and Tobi saying "Ill show youthe truth!"


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 7, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> I very much doubt instant awakening will be online. That could literally break the games online balance.



I hope so too.

Here's guessing instant awakening is a Story Mode/Boss Battle-only characteristic of the game.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Jul 7, 2012)

I feel like the online should have an options type menu kind of like the server browser on Battlefield 3 where you can narrow down your search for game modes or options, ex. pistols only matches like in battlefield. It could be handle kind of like some of the story missions fights where certain fighting moves aren't allowed. People would be able to find what kind of fight they would like whether it be awakenings allowed or no awakenings. In my opinion having as many options/features as possible but having the choice to turn it off if you'd like is always the best for any game.

Sorry if what I wrote seemed all over the place.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 7, 2012)

Tried the game again today, you should know that Minato's R1 & L1 moves while awakened can be comboed into. And that he canb literally spam his awakening but that's probably story mode only.

He can literally awaken every 20 secs.

Asked to the staff if the new gameplay would be the same for multiplayer, the guy didn't know since the demo was created 3 days ago for Japan Expo only and they don't know anything else except what the demo shows.

PS : Saw Hiroshi Matsuyama, Head of the Ultimate Ninja Storm project games. Nice guy. I recorded Minato Vs Tobi.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 7, 2012)

I hated Generations, im hoping this game does not disappoint. 

On the other hand we better get at least some of the war.


----------



## Jaruka (Jul 7, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Tried the game again today, you should know that Minato's R1 & L1 moves while awakened can be comboed into. And that he canb literally spam his awakening but that's probably story mode only.
> 
> He can literally awaken every 20 secs.
> 
> ...


I actually hope this is in VS. I know most probably dislike the idea BUT I play stories out inside my head whilst in VS, just to give me motivation to play fights or match-ups that I like. I still want to be able to select a permanent awakening without having to go into training mode. It kinda amps up the difficulty and requires different tactics, I find it very fun and I loved fighting awakenings in Storm 1.

I also like the idea of new 'awakening moves' as it sorta adds jutsu I guess, I hope it means that awakenings cancel out supports and give you new attacks instead, makes it both a benefit and a detriment.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 7, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Tried the game again today, you should know that Minato's R1 & L1 moves while awakened can be comboed into. And that he canb literally spam his awakening but that's probably story mode only.
> 
> He can literally awaken every 20 secs.
> 
> ...



Are Awakening animations still in the game?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Are Awakening animations still in the game?



Not in demo as far as i saw


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 7, 2012)

Ah, probably just a Story thing then. Plus i remember Jiraiya had different mechanics when he went into Sage mode during the Pain boss fight in Storm 2's story mode.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Ah, probably just a Story thing then. Plus i remember Jiraiya had different mechanics when he went into Sage mode during the Pain boss fight in Storm 2's story mode.



*Sighs* I wish Jiraiya's moveset was that good in Vs. mode, it sucks he can't do some of those things in a limited capacity. Seriously, normal or Sage Mode he wasn't all that great to play with outside of story mode.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 7, 2012)

I agree. Jiraiya was *way* too slow in both Awakening/normal when it came to versus battles. His moveset in the Pain boss fight should've also been for his Awakening combos minus the L1/R1 mechanics with Fukusaku and Shima.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 7, 2012)

In all Naruto games jiraiya fights like a kabuki, meanwhile he should be fast enough to dish out different type of moves, what this game lacks is a balance between characters, certain characters will be used over the others for certain jutsu they can spam or certain animation. IMHO they should work towards balancing all characters especially the puppet masters. I still dont see why they are in a rush to put this title up but well theres plenty of room for feedback and change.

Jiraiya, pains, itachis (storm 1) moveset was boss, and some other characters need to be revamped.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2012)

i guess its 100% confirmed.. online stripped this series out of all the cool shit..


----------



## Si Style (Jul 7, 2012)

I can't see the difference between Awakened Minato's L1, R1 moves...

The lamp also acts as a timer now, I don't know if that was a feature before.

His awakened combos don't seem over powered - I personally like the idea that you can awaken at any time, adds more variety to game play. You either get a character with an ougi and support, or you can change up your tactic to a power boost and a heightened moveset.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 7, 2012)

I just want to play as Nidaime Mizukage


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 7, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I liked the short cutscene every awakening had.



i know man, i was so looking forward to rinnengan Madara's awakening T_T, bullshit man, they keep removing things that dont need to be removed


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 7, 2012)

Anyone here know french ?


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 7, 2012)

Je m'appelle The BasedGod- Lil B


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Japan Expo Interview w/ Hiroshi Matsuyama*


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 7, 2012)

Looking good so far.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't f***ing care about ass pulled hax Madara oh joy another overpowered character I want Tayuya or atleast give me Pakura!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2012)

lol, so the awakenings will be available at all times? if they're focusing on online they should be doing it right


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 7, 2012)

I think bfore we bash we shuld see this in action- Lil B


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 7, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> *Japan Expo Interview w/ Hiroshi Matsuyama*


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2012)

This is why I hate online games outside of FPS games. They water down everything.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm goinf to spam CC2 with Sound 4 requests
Any chance Pakura will be playable? Or Gari or Danzo?
Cause personally I found the Kage and Kinkaku/Ginkaku lame and boring.
Gaaras father=Gaara
Mu=Invisible non flying Ohnoki
Mizukage=Actually liked him
A Senior=A


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jul 8, 2012)

I want to play as Weightless, Drunken, 6th Gate Lee who dual wields nunchucks while using Morning Gorilla ^_^ Or at the very least play as the Lee from the Spin-Off


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2012)

No PTS characters in Storm 3?  Fuck it, i'm definitely getting Generations while anticipating Storm 3. This probably means no Sound 4 since they're part 1 characters...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> No PTS characters in Storm 3?  Fuck it, i'm definitely getting Generations while anticipating Storm 3. This probably means no Sound 4 since they're part 1 characters...



i know right.. its not like they don't have the characters ready and they just need to put them in


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 8, 2012)

Who cares about PTS really ?
This confirms about Awakening available from the start and the fact that the R1 L1 moves are for everyone.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 8, 2012)

Damn the story mode is back to 2.5D, fucking hate it, sort of expected but dislike it.ugggh. anyways still more info b4 I decide to pass on the title, I know there will be a generations for this 3rd game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 8, 2012)

From what I can see, the awakenings lacks the power boost that they had in generations and previous titles. Minato haves different moveset but doesn't do more damage.
It's more like Transformations in Tenkaichi games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Who cares about PTS really ?
> This confirms about Awakening available from the start and the fact that the R1 L1 moves are for everyone.



but there is no reason to remove them in the first place


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 8, 2012)

Khris said:


> but there is no reason to remove them in the first place



Well, if they add as much as character as they removed. It's ok in my book, although I doubt it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2012)

Khris said:


> i know right.. its not like they don't have the characters ready and they just need to put them in



Ikr?....it's fucking stupid. Just code them in Storm 3 and bam thats it. No matter what the amount of justification for the decision is, there's no excuse for this.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 8, 2012)

Disc space most likely is one of the reasons. I mean maybe CC2 could add all the PTS characters on the ps3's Blu-Ray disc, but that would leave the 360 out of quite a few characters.

Generations will still be relevant to a certain degree, since putting every single character in Storm 3 would make it pointless to buy the game.

Cohesive theme/plot? I mean with Storm 3 we're going into the War Arc, so that means focusing on most characters involved in the War or leading up to it. No time to focus on PTS characters when you got brand new ones to deal with, right?


----------



## slickcat (Jul 8, 2012)

storm 3 doesnt need to focus on PTS characters really, they can do that in another Generation game. We need more fleshed out combat system with the characters so that they arent just skins


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 8, 2012)

> Disc space most likely is one of the reasons. I mean maybe CC2 could add all the PTS characters on the ps3's Blu-Ray disc, but that would leave the 360 out of quite a few characters.



That can be remedied by going multi-disc for XBOX but the 2nd disc is only used for installing the content missing from the 1st disc. 

But personally, I dont really care about PTS characters when we can have Edo ninjas, kages, zetsus and Madara instead.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 8, 2012)

I think I'd rather they add in more relevant characters, and UPDATE the movesets of the Shippuden characters, meaning the TS versions of the K12, since a few have new moves/ tools at their disposal during the war arc... 

the PTS versions won't make much sense to the war arc...


----------



## Si Style (Jul 8, 2012)

PTS inclusion is disappointing sure, but not a game changer.

If anything, it means more characters - Part of the marketing strategy is "over xx characters, more than any Naruto game!" if they're taking away what are essentially clones, they still have to meet that character quota.

This makes it more likely that we'll get rarer, characters - the kind that aren't 100% definite like the jinchuriki, Mifune, Hanzou etc

Plus you won't lose characters like Sandaime, 1st Hokage, Zabuza and Kimimaro - aka The best ones from generations


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2012)

Disc Space can't be an issue FFS.. huge ass games are both on the PS3 and the *360 *nowadays..


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> This confirms about Awakening available from the start and the fact that the R1 L1 moves are for everyone.



Awesome


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 8, 2012)

You think they fixed the multiple hitting jutsu and ultimates ? This really annoyed me when it came to the sub bar, makes you use two or more subs for one attack.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 8, 2012)

PTS characters need to be dropped for this, seriously.


----------



## Firaea (Jul 8, 2012)

The biggest problem that's stopping the Storm series from being as fun as it should be is, IMO, the fact that everything revolves around online play.

Let's face it. You can't possibly properly depict a character in the series if you're restricted by the need for balancing and striving towards fairer online play. This makes characters seem half-assed and unfaithful to the series, which naturally makes things less fun.

Take Pain, for example. If we stayed true to manga canon he should be overpowered as fuck. Minato should be so fast that you'd literally have to be extremely careful and precise when fighting him. Jiraiya should have a huge range of jutsu and not be the poorly designed character that CC2 has made him.

However, because we have to make all the characters more or less balanced, Pain can't be Pain, and Minato can't be Minato. It'd be like a toned down version of the characters, which is what I'm not too fond of.

Personally, at least, I'll rather have an offline Naruto game that depicts all the characters perfectly - those that need to be overpowered should be overpowered - than one in which the characters are balanced for online play. I mean, let's face it. The Storm series is abysmal when it comes to competitive potential, so why try so hard to make Storm a less-terrible online multiplayer game when it could have been a fantastic single-player fighting game with ALL the fanservice we could ever want?

Of course, my ideal Storm game isn't coming true. So let's wait for our Uchiha Madara - the same guy who defeated the Five Kages single-handedly, mind you - who's gonna get downed without difficulty by Karin.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jul 8, 2012)

So you want an  even bigger unbalanced game where top tiers remain top tiers? And low tiers remain low tiers? Without any way  to defeat those "top tiers". 


The issue isn't online. It's a fighting game.  The game is supposed to be balanced. Granted..balance and CC2 doesn't always mix..but that doesn't mean it should remain unbalanced and even become more unbalanced by removing online play and buffing up characters even more.


----------



## Jaruka (Jul 8, 2012)

Did anyone else actually read that interview?! Why are people not losing their shit about multiple jutsu and outfits?!

Another good thing is the lack of PTS and this is due to the press release saying it has the largest roster. Zabuza, Haku et al all stay in but for every crappy PTS character we essentially get exhanged a new, more fun character!

However, Generations 2 just became inevitable and fans will buy that for the Sound 4, genius move by CC2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> Did anyone else actually read that interview?! Why are people not losing their shit about multiple jutsu and outfits?!


cuz nobody ever thought that it was going to happen



> Another good thing is the lack of PTS and this is due to the press release saying it has the largest roster. Zabuza, Haku et al all stay in but for every crappy PTS character we essentially get exhanged a new, more fun character!


implying that disc-space is an issue 



> However, Generations 2 just became inevitable and fans will buy that for the Sound 4, genius move by CC2.


exactly.. which is a valid reason to rage about


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jul 8, 2012)

A lot of people raged at the lack of sound 4 in generations. I can imagine that the rage will get even *bigger* due to the lack of PTS characters.

 I don't blame you guy's for being pissed off on that aspect either.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2012)

Orochimaru800 said:


> So you want an  even bigger unbalanced game where top tiers remain top tiers? And low tiers remain low tiers? Without any way  to defeat those "top tiers".
> 
> Good thing CC2 doesn't take your ideas.
> 
> The issue isn't online. It's a fighting game.  The game is supposed to be balanced. Granted..balance and CC2 doesn't always mix..but that doesn't mean it should remain unbalanced and even become more unbalanced by removing online play and buffing up characters even more.



its not a fighting game.. its an anime-based fighting game... anime(especially shounen) was never balanced.. just look at the DBZ games.. the moment they began to balance the games they turned into shit..


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jul 8, 2012)

Khris said:


> its not a fighting game.. its an anime-based fighting game... anime(especially shounen)


It's still a fighting game at the heart. Unless you want to get into an argument of semantics.



> was never balanced..


Which means that the same should hold well for the  *games*?



> just look at the DBZ games.. the moment they began to balance the games they turned into shit..


1. Balancing didn't turn the games into shit.  Terrible gameplay, and  even bigger  unbalances,  turned the games into shit. In Rb2, you had broken gameplay elements, and  the diversity between characters slimmed down .

2.  Are you implying that the developers should make the Dbz games like the show? Where in Dbz, Vegito is the strongest? Therefore, he  should one shot every other character in the game? Logically, this would be retarded.

Doing the same to Naruto games would be ridiculous and stupid.


You know whats funny too? Those same Dbz games have blast/beam struggles for online play. Yet NUNSG and NUNS2 doesn't.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2012)

Wormodragon said:


> The biggest problem that's stopping the Storm series from being as fun as it should be is, IMO, the fact that everything revolves around online play.
> 
> Let's face it. You can't possibly properly depict a character in the series if you're restricted by the need for balancing and striving towards fairer online play. This makes characters seem half-assed and unfaithful to the series, which naturally makes things less fun.
> 
> ...



That's not an 'online play' problem, that's how fighting games work and how they should work.

It would suck if your favorite character was canonically weak and would therefore always suck and thus be unplayable in the fighting game adaptation of said series.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jul 8, 2012)

Exactly.

/10 char


----------



## Jaruka (Jul 8, 2012)

Khris said:


> cuz nobody ever thought that it was going to happen
> 
> 
> implying that disc-space is an issue
> ...



You seem very quick to be reactionary to a post that was merely me showing excitement. I'm happy for the confirmation of costumes and jutsu, all I need now is for them to confirm updating the K12.

How did my post even slightly infer disc space was an issue? My point was that if Storm 3 has a roster of, say, 45 and Generations had (not the correct number) 43, every less PTS character is more slots. Basically ic Generations had 30 Shippuden characters and CC2 tells us there are 60 in the game then we know 13 of that total aren't just PTS characters. It's not that they can't more that when they do their '60+ characters' we'll know how many new characters we actually get.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2012)

Orochimaru800 said:


> It's still a fighting game at the heart. Unless you want to get into an argument of semantics.


its based off on an anime about a guy fighting and surpassing his enemies..

lrn2shounen 



> Which means that the same should hold well for the  *games*?


kinda does 



> 1. Balancing didn't turn the games into shit.  Terrible gameplay, and  even bigger  unbalances,  turned the games into shit. In Rb2, you had broken gameplay elements, and  the diversity between characters slimmed down .


that happened cuz they tried to balance shit with their stat ratings or whatever.. 



> 2.  Are you implying that the developers should make the Dbz games like the show? Where in Dbz, Vegito is the strongest? Therefore, he  should one shot every other character in the game? Logically, this would be retarded.


not even in the slightest 
what i am implying is that balancing shouldn't be the core issue.. enjoying the game like everyone does the anime should.. why do you think the narutimate series were much more fun.. i have my street fighters and crossover titles to satisfy my serious balanced fighting needs.. i don't need a Naruto game to do so and fail at it.. 

either you go all the way, and properly build the game and its mechanics to support balanced gameplay or just go with the fun factor.. this game is neither, thus why its such a shitstorm of a game(pun unintended) 

You see, 2, Generations, and this game all are based on the first game's mechanics and gameplay.. a game based on the fun factor and over the top cinematics.. there was no way to properly balance shit out with the core gameplay still being the same.. 

now that that was clear, do you know why they started balancing stuff out? its because of online multiplayer.. 



> You know whats funny too? Those same Dbz games have blast/beam struggles for online play. Yet NUNSG and NUNS2 doesn't.


whats funny is that you think i am saying that the dbz games weren't shit...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> You seem very quick to be reactionary to a post that was merely me showing excitement. I'm happy for the confirmation of costumes and jutsu, all I need now is for them to confirm updating the K12.
> 
> How did my post even slightly infer disc space was an issue? My point was that if Storm 3 has a roster of, say, 45 and Generations had (not the correct number) 43, every less PTS character is more slots. Basically ic Generations had 30 Shippuden characters and CC2 tells us there are 60 in the game then we know 13 of that total aren't just PTS characters. It's not that they can't more that when they do their '60+ characters' we'll know how many new characters we actually get.



cuz you think that if they removed irrelevant characters you would magically get the same amount of new characters.. thats implying that there is an issue of disc-space, which it isn't..


----------



## Firaea (Jul 8, 2012)

Orochimaru800 said:


> So you want an  even bigger unbalanced game where top tiers remain top tiers? And low tiers remain low tiers? Without any way  to defeat those "top tiers".
> 
> 
> The issue isn't online. It's a fighting game.  The game is supposed to be balanced. Granted..balance and CC2 doesn't always mix..but that doesn't mean it should remain unbalanced and even become more unbalanced by removing online play and buffing up characters even more.



It isn't that there will be 'no way' to defeat the 'top tiers'. It'll only be more challenging. Debating based on the genre would be endless, because I'll only call Storm a fighting game very loosely. If I wanted to play a real fighting game, I have a whole lot of other choices that would no doubt boast of better game-play. But I chose Storm. Why?

Because I'm looking for fanservice - the chance to be in control of characters which I have only been able to survey through manga or anime. The purpose of the game is to give me a chance to experience _being_ the character and not simply be a third party watching the character fight. Of course, this experience would be diminished if the characters have to be toned down in the name of balance - because seriously, if like me you follow the Naruto series closely enough, you'll just subconsciously call bullshit to a game in which the characters are under-represented, which is exactly the case with Storm.

Storm 1 was poor in the number of characters available, but it did everything else right. Characters were very well-portrayed, special Awakenings were designed fantastically and made available as stand-alone characters.

Really, a mixture of Storm 1's wonderful customisation and design and the wide range of selectable characters from the later games would have been perfect.


----------



## Jaruka (Jul 8, 2012)

Khris said:


> cuz you think that if they removed irrelevant characters you would magically get the same amount of new characters.. thats implying that there is an issue of disc-space, which it isn't..



I'll try to explain what I mean once again. This isn't about a trade-off, my point isn't about space or room or any crap. My point is simply that when they confirm the size of the roster we can speculate more openly. The press-release says this has the largest Storm roster ever, that's not saying much if it includes all the PTS characters, I think you're not understanding how simple my post is, it's about speculation, guessing how many characters they'll add and NOT about the final game, Zetsu Christ.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> I'll try to explain what I mean once again. This isn't about a trade-off, my point isn't about space or room or any crap. My point is simply that when they confirm the size of the roster we can speculate more openly. The press-release says this has the largest Storm roster ever, that's not saying much if it includes all the PTS characters, I think you're not understanding how simple my post is, it's about speculation, guessing how many characters they'll add and NOT about the final game, Zetsu Christ.



"for every crappy PTS character we essentially get exhanged a new, more fun character!"


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jul 8, 2012)

Quote wars? Awesome! 

This shall be fun.  




Khris said:


> its based off on an anime about a guy fighting and surpassing his enemies..
> 
> lrn2shounen



And it's still a *fighting game.*

Do you even know what a fighting game is? Or are you intentionally being dense?




> kinda does


Okay. When I'm in two player matches, I'll just use  Rinnegan Tobi (if hes in the game) to beat everyone, since he is one of the strongest characters in Naruto 

I'll use Madara to beat the majority of characters. Heaven forbid developers actually balance their games in order to make low tier characters in Naruto, stand a chance.





> that happened cuz they tried to balance shit with their stat ratings or whatever..


Are you seriously that gullible  to believe it was because of stat ratings?

Your "whatever"  tells me you aren't even sure of your statement. Do you even know wtf you're talking about?





> what i am implying is that balancing shouldn't be the core issue..



 It should be one of the main factors.  It's a fighting game. It has online play.  Broken gameplay elements are not a good thing. Broken characters are not fun to play against. Which is why the game should strive to* improve* the gameplay. Improve the characters* balance. *Make sure to include Naruto related content as well. So it can be a good Naruto game, and atleast a _decent_ fighter that isn't a broken mess.

.





> . why do you think the narutimate series were much more fun


Because they actually had more depth, more jutsu's to use, more combo options and more characters? et fucking C? The NA series are vastly superior to the UNS games.

Lets go over this for a moment.  The NA series had better gameplay, with UN3 arguably being the most balanced out of the games.



> .. i have my street fighters and crossover titles to satisfy my serious balanced fighting needs.. i don't need a Naruto game to do so and fail at it..



" who cares about balance in naruto. If I wanted balance, I'd play SF"

Terrible logic. 

What about people who want a balanced fighting game, and a good Naruto game? Guess that's impossible eh?




> either you go all the way, and properly build the game and its mechanics to support balanced gameplay or just go with the fun factor..


Or you do both. Make sure it's a good Naruto game by having Naruto elements. While making sure that the game is balanced.  Making sure  that the fighting engine is actually decent.





> You see, 2, Generations, and this game all are based on the first game's mechanics and gameplay.. a game based on the fun factor and over the top cinematics..


Cinematics are debatable. Not everyone wants  those particular  cutscene ultimates. Some people find "fun" in the fact that cinematics are shorter and no longer have button presses. "Fun" is subjective. 

Regardless,  are cutscene ultimate's and clashes the main reason that makes the  original game fun?

Because they can add in clashes while making the game online. IF anything, it's just a stupid decision by CC2.

Online is not the cause of it. You can argue  those cinematic ultimates, but I wont debate that.  



> there was no way to properly balance shit out with the core gameplay still being the same..


They can balance the game, while making sure that naruto related content is still there. 




> its because of online multiplayer..



Dbz games have beam/ball clashes. And they have online play.

Online play is not a sole reason. The inclusion of online play helps to make players fight each other against the world. To add replayability.  Once single player was done for UNS1, there was little to nothing left. No arcade mode. No survival. Not a lot of content after everything was said and done.

Generations  improved on this by adding in more modes(tournament, training mode, survival), more characters, and rebalancing the actual KNJ system to make it not as broken as UNS1+UNS2.To making sure that characters don't continuously use KNJ in battle.

It does need improvements though and it's far from perfect. But it's a step  in the right direction.


Online play helps to actually show these broken elements so that the developers can actually improve on the game. 



> whats funny is that you think i am saying that the dbz games weren't shit...


 I like how you deliberately ignored the fact that I said that the dbz games  have bean struggles, with online play. Yet immediately went to the "lol dbz games are shit" argument".


Also, using terrible emoticons does not in any way help your point. Might want to get rid of them if you actually think that it'll support your point. 


Balance, gameplay improvements, new characters, story mode, they are all important.


----------



## Jaruka (Jul 8, 2012)

Khris said:


> "for every crappy PTS character we essentially get exhanged a new, more fun character!"



Yes, though given your obsession with space I can see the poor wording. I would have said it differently if I knew what debate was going on. I've explained to you what I meant quite a few times now and to be honest I'm not sure why you seem so eager to act like an ass? I came here excited, you misunderstood my point (due to my own poor wording) and for God knows what reason you won't let me explain to you, I'm not sure if you have a problem or just like being argumentative.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 8, 2012)

Wait, there are no pre-skip characters? I wonder how they're going to beat out Generations in number of playable characters then.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 8, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> Disc space most likely is one of the reasons. I mean maybe CC2 could add all the PTS characters on the ps3's Blu-Ray disc, but that would leave the 360 out of quite a few characters.
> 
> Generations will still be relevant to a certain degree, since putting every single character in Storm 3 would make it pointless to buy the game.
> 
> Cohesive theme/plot? I mean with Storm 3 we're going into the War Arc, so that means focusing on most characters involved in the War or leading up to it. No time to focus on PTS characters when you got brand new ones to deal with, right?





Khris said:


> Disc Space can't be an issue FFS.. huge ass games are both on the PS3 and the *360 *nowadays..


lol Dude, look at my post again. I'm naming different possibilities of why their not including PTS characters, I didn't say they were definite reasons. You don't need to bring up the disc-space issue with everyone else if I'm the only one who mentioned it. 



Khris said:


> its not a fighting game.. its an anime-based fighting game... anime(especially shounen) was never balanced.. just look at the DBZ games.. the moment they began to balance the games they turned into shit..


So at first you say "*its not a fighting game...*" and _then_ you say "*its an anime-based fighting game...*".You're contradicting yourself my friend.

It's both a fighting game and anime-based. Meaning if done right it can have the best of both worlds. You want the over the top cinematic fights? That's what the story mode is there for. You want the fighting game? Go to Vs. mode for that. 

You can complain about Storm 2 and Generations not being balanced enough to be considered good for online, but it's a trial-and-error approach. Storm 2 was 1st Ultimate Ninja game with online play and Storm Generations was the 2nd. So you shit on balanced gameplay and online play because 2 games didn't get it right?

CC2 aren't veterans in fighting game development, but with each game they've taken in feedback. They may not do or put everything you want into the games, but they do try improve the games bit-by-bit. It's not guaranteed that Storm 3 will be the most balanced game ever, but at least CC2 will continue put forth an effort to do that.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2012)

Wormodragon said:


> It isn't that there will be 'no way' to defeat the 'top tiers'. It'll only be more challenging. Debating based on the genre would be endless, because I'll only call Storm a fighting game very loosely. If I wanted to play a real fighting game, I have a whole lot of other choices that would no doubt boast of better game-play. But I chose Storm. Why?
> 
> Because I'm looking for fanservice - the chance to be in control of characters which I have only been able to survey through manga or anime. The purpose of the game is to give me a chance to experience _being_ the character and not simply be a third party watching the character fight. Of course, this experience would be diminished if the characters have to be toned down in the name of balance - because seriously, if like me you follow the Naruto series closely enough, you'll just subconsciously call bullshit to a game in which the characters are under-represented, which is exactly the case with Storm.
> 
> ...



I, personally, would hate an unbalanced game in the name of 'accurate' fanservice and I think bringing up that Storm isn't really a fighting game is a bit silly. The storm series are certainly fighting games and it's hard to argue against that as they have a roster of characters, health bars, a limited area to fight, two fighters at once (not counting the possible support characters of course) and the game ends when one of the two participants gets knocked out. I think you mean it isn't as competitive as some other fighters out there, but that doesn't make it any less of a fighting game.

And a part of fighting games is the needed balance. You are actually the first person I've ever communicated with who doesn't think balance is important. I respect your point of view but fighting games need balance as it is actually a part of the fanservice. Lee would never be able to defeat Itachi, for example, but would you really like a game in which this also was impossible? Lee fans certainly wouldn't.

The fact you cannot deny that all characters have a fanbase makes your wish impossible to fulfill and would ruin the game, imo.

With that said, I agree they can make some characters truer to the manga, but within the game's set possibilities: all ougis and other attacks doing the same damage, all characters having an equal amount of attacks, all characters being able to defeat all characters and no 'canon' shenanigans. It's very difficult to make a well balanced fighting game, but it isn't a goal for nothing.


----------



## Jaruka (Jul 8, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Wait, there are no pre-skip characters? I wonder how they're going to beat out Generations in number of playable characters then.



By adding shitloads of new characters, this is why I was excited by the news that they took out PTS but will still beat Generations' roster. It means im less worried about characters like the jinchuuriki being shafted as combos or jutsu for Tobi. I hope to God every Edo makes their way in, even though I worry the Akatsuki will just be alternate costumes (bar Itachi, Nagato and perhaps Deidara). 

One thing I wonder though is that in the anime the Edos only have black eyes but in Kabuto's ouigi, they looked cracked like the manga. I also wonder about new animations for them being hit by combos, ouigi and jutsu, would be awesome to see them reform.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 8, 2012)

Not buying unless Tayuyas in they said future game. Well I might get it if Pakuras in but she has extremely low chance.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll never understand people's obsession with the Sound Four.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 8, 2012)

Nah I support wormo on this one, though ONLINE is definitely necessary for fighters, its a must have because these games get boring after playing cpu. But truth be told I want my overpowered minato with godly speed no one can match and while I dont play online much or at all I can sympathize with those who want it. 

Still Some characters I need to be overpowered like the anime. I actually want to use multiple jutsus as a combo not as a finisher for knocking the enemy away. some badass juggles mixed with katons,embedding my weapon with raiton like sasuke and mixing and matching all that, rather than CC2 holding my hand and giving me a badass animation I didnt work for.

I learnt the hard way, not buying generations was the best choice for me, I noticed that just utubing the new characters moves was enough for me,since I have storm1,2 I didnt miss out. And it seems the same copy and paste will be added into this game. hence the reason I m not impressed so far.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2012)

With all due respect: you guys have really unreasonable wishes.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2012)

> Nah I support wormo on this one, though ONLINE is definitely necessary for fighters, its a must have because these games get boring after playing cpu.



Exactly. Remember the time when everyone wanted Storm 1 to be online? I did too.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 8, 2012)

I want someone who should have been in Storm 1 and after a lot of demand not even in Generations f***ing how am I being unreasonable?


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 8, 2012)

Give me awakening at any time, upgraded survival mode and multiple jutsus and i'm sold.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 8, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> PTS characters need to be dropped for this, seriously.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I want someone who should have been in Storm 1 and after a lot of demand not even in Generations f***ing how am I being unreasonable?



I was not talking to you.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 8, 2012)

I for one have gotten to the point where I want a balanced fighter, no longer the OOOOOOO mashing fest. And so if all storm can offer is cinematics, I will gladly watch it on youtube since I m more substance over style, if I ever feel the urge to revisit the stylishness and cinematics I will replay storm1 and 2 gladly. 

At this point I m just an observer,sure I want my accel 2 type of storm game but as long as online exists the game has to be balanced and CC2 will probably need much more trial and error to get it down while still keeping the cinematics. Still I feel they can have to rework the entire mechanics because I m no satisfied with 5 combos anylonger even if u can interrupt them the first 4 attacks are the same.

For me, I look forward to whatever they can improve before passing judgement, they are better off making a Naruto action adventure game, where u can level up and upgrade certain characters add whatever cinematic combos are used and fancy dodges and create a beautiful depiction of the games world,but this is my opinion.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jul 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Exactly. Remember the time when everyone wanted Storm 1 to be online? I did too.



And you'd be reasonable to want it. Since it only had 2-3(4?) modes at best


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2012)

slickcat said:


> I for one have gotten to the point where I want a balanced fighter, no longer the OOOOOOO mashing fest. And so if all storm can offer is cinematics, I will gladly watch it on youtube since I m more substance over style, if I ever feel the urge to revisit the stylishness and cinematics I will replay storm1 and 2 gladly.
> 
> At this point I m just an observer,sure I want my accel 2 type of storm game but as long as online exists the game has to be balanced and CC2 will probably need much more trial and error to get it down while still keeping the cinematics. Still I feel they can have to rework the entire mechanics because I m no satisfied with 5 combos anylonger even if u can interrupt them the first 4 attacks are the same.
> 
> For me, I look forward to whatever they can improve before passing judgement, they are better off making a Naruto action adventure game, where u can level up and upgrade certain characters add whatever cinematic combos are used and fancy dodges and create a beautiful depiction of the games world,but this is my opinion.



So we agree balance is important, right?


----------



## slickcat (Jul 8, 2012)

Definitely Balance is very important for sure. After all most of these games from street fighter to tekken had to learn from their previous games how to upgrade the balance, there is no excuse why an anime cant be a good fighter really, CC2 just isnt good at it, they have the soul down for the game and I applaud them dearly for it, Naruto games look truly beautiful because of them.

But right now this game gives me a God of war feeling and since I bought God of war 3 bargain bin price without falling for the hype, I know very well what I m getting myself into and how it plays.

What this game needs is PROPER BALANCE above all things( truly I agree with wormo because I m an offline player mostly) but I prefer a fair fight at all times, I dont want to be overpowered and noone puts up a good challenge, definitely not my style. But if CC2 can address the problems I have with this game which are:

Subbing, more than 2 or 3 jutsu per character, reduce the number of hits per combo and add more diversity to the attacks so that I dont see the same shitty 4 hits before changing direction changes the attack, more than 1 ougi per character customization, a DOA or TEKKEN TAG type character switch system since I never liked supports anyways.Better RPG system or non at all in favor of the combat improvements and balance I d gladly take anyday.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> lol Dude, look at my post again. I'm naming different possibilities of why their not including PTS characters, I didn't say they were definite reasons. You don't need to bring up the disc-space issue with everyone else if I'm the only one who mentioned it.


but a lot are implying its the case, so..



> So at first you say "*its not a fighting game...*" and _then_ you say "*its an anime-based fighting game...*".You're contradicting yourself my friend.


yes, cuz they're not different right? 
cuz we all know how similar this game is to fighters like Street Fighter and Tekken 



> It's both a fighting game and anime-based. Meaning if done right it can have the best of both worlds. You want the over the top cinematic fights? That's what the story mode is there for. You want the fighting game? Go to Vs. mode for that.


I know the story mode will be good.. thats why i said its the only reason i will rent this.. 
however, Vs. is a sorry excuse of a fighting game.. why? because of the shitload issues the games have had.. just answer me this, had the game been not been anime-based with original characters would it be as popular?
answer is no.. 



> You can complain about Storm 2 and Generations not being balanced enough to be considered good for online, but it's a trial-and-error approach. Storm 2 was 1st Ultimate Ninja game with online play and Storm Generations was the 2nd. So you shit on balanced gameplay and online play because 2 games didn't get it right?
> 
> 
> CC2 aren't veterans in fighting game development, but with each game they've taken in feedback. They may not do or put everything you want into the games, but they do try improve the games bit-by-bit. It's not guaranteed that Storm 3 will be the most balanced game ever, but at least CC2 will continue put forth an effort to do that.


i am not outright complaining about unbalanced gameplay.. i am complaining about how online fucked up the series because the series core gameplay was about over the top action and not balanced gameplay.. FFS, i play Marvel; i know its unbalanced but thats the core element of the game.. This series became the shit of two worlds if i may..

i will repeat this so it becomes clearer.. not busting on CC2 for unbalanced gameplay.. as a fan of the anime and the manga, i think its a better idea to stick with the over the top action and fun gameplay rather than developing a balanced game with the core of a non-balanced gameplay.. 



Jaruka said:


> Yes, though given your obsession with space I can see the poor wording. I would have said it differently if I knew what debate was going on. I've explained to you what I meant quite a few times now and to be honest I'm not sure why you seem so eager to act like an ass? I came here excited, you misunderstood my point (due to my own poor wording) and for God knows what reason you won't let me explain to you, I'm not sure if you have a problem or just like being argumentative.



dont be mad bro
i was pointing out why its wrong to think you'll be exchanged characters regardless of the reason.. Generations was a filler game in the series and not an actual entry.. so really, with the way they have put it, this game could have more characters than NUNS2 but not Generations.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2012)

Orochimaru800 said:


> And it's still a *fighting game.*
> 
> Do you even know what a fighting game is? Or are you intentionally being dense?


i know what a fighting game is.. you missed what i mean by "different".. DBZ games are fighting games as well..



> Okay. When I'm in two player matches, I'll just use  Rinnegan Tobi (if hes in the game) to beat everyone, since he is one of the strongest characters in Naruto
> 
> I'll use Madara to beat the majority of characters. Heaven forbid developers actually balance their games in order to make low tier characters in Naruto, stand a chance.


did you even read my posts? i didn't say that Nagato and Madara should be the strongest in the game or whatever.. I said CC2 should be less concerned with balancing the game and more concerned with creating a fun game to the fans of the anime/manga.. but online ruined that..

why? 

because the core gameplay of the series(storm 1) was just that.. 

My God, this has been one and only argument and you people still didn't get it  




> Are you seriously that gullible  to believe it was because of stat ratings?
> 
> Your "whatever"  tells me you aren't even sure of your statement. Do you even know wtf you're talking about?


yes i do.. it was one of the issues, so i presented.. i can dish out many examples as well..  

but the DBZ games were an example of how "balancing" went wrong.. 
just like how CC2 fucked up with the Kawarimi bar, and made Puppet users and Kimi/Hidan support a much more greater force than it should be..



> It should be one of the main factors.  It's a fighting game. It has online play.


my point exactly  



> Broken gameplay elements are not a good thing. Broken characters are not fun to play against. Which is why the game should strive to* improve* the gameplay. Improve the characters* balance. *Make sure to include Naruto related content as well. So it can be a good Naruto game, and atleast a _decent_ fighter that isn't a broken mess.


still missing the point 

like i said its really neither a good Naruto game nor a good fighting one.. Storm 1 was a great Naruto game but a bad fighting one.. but Strom 1 was overall a much more fun game.. 

seee the difference?



> Because they actually had more depth, more jutsu's to use, more combo options and more characters? et fucking C? The NA series are vastly superior to the UNS games.
> 
> Lets go over this for a moment.  The NA series had better gameplay, with UN3 arguably being the most balanced out of the games.



yes but the NA were horrible balance-wise.. because that was the core element of the series.. imagine if we still ran along with that series, and CC2 wanted to balance shit out for online.. than you'll have a shitty version of the game just like NUNS2, Generation, and probably this one too..



> " who cares about balance in naruto. If I wanted balance, I'd play SF"
> 
> Terrible logic.



"i don't need a Naruto game to do so and *fail at it*"




> What about people who want a balanced fighting game, and a good Naruto game? Guess that's impossible eh?


no its not.. if they created a fighting game with core gameplay to support naruto-related themes than you'll get the best of both worlds.. but these games stem from storm 1.. so yeah its impossible to have a fun *storm *game and a balanced one..



> Or you do both. Make sure it's a good Naruto game by having Naruto elements. While making sure that the game is balanced.  Making sure  that the fighting engine is actually decent.


you should also make sure its not based of on the gameplay of something like Storm 1 




> Cinematics are debatable. Not everyone wants  those particular  cutscene ultimates. Some people find "fun" in the fact that cinematics are shorter and no longer have button presses. "Fun" is subjective.


those cinematics bring out the true nature of the anime/manga.. FFS look at it Super DBZ, it had wonderful gameplay but lacked the DBZ-elements.. this is why people think it wasn't as fun as Budokai 3 or the Tenkaichi series..



> Regardless,  are cutscene ultimate's and clashes the main reason that makes the  original game fun?


no, not just those.. a lot of elements were "balanced out" to dull the game out completely.. 



> Because they can add in clashes while making the game online. IF anything, it's just a stupid decision by CC2.


clashes alone wont save this  



> Online is not the cause of it. You can argue  those cinematic ultimates, but I wont debate that.


really?
cuz every cool thing that was stripped away from Storm 1 was due to balancing(=online).. at least thats what CC2 said.. 




> They can balance the game, while making sure that naruto related content is still there.


"there was no way to properly balance shit out *with the core gameplay still being the same*.."

lrn2read bro



> Dbz games have beam/ball clashes. And they have online play.


every online DBZ game is terrible..



> Online play is not a sole reason. The inclusion of online play helps to make players fight each other against the world. To add replayability.  Once single player was done for UNS1, there was little to nothing left. No arcade mode. No survival. Not a lot of content after everything was said and done.


online led to balancing shit out  



> Generations  improved on this by adding in more modes(tournament, training mode, survival), more characters, *and rebalancing the actual KNJ system to make it not as broken as UNS1+UNS2*.To making sure that characters don't continuously use KNJ in battle.


and then what happened? 

gameplay become even more dull and tactical, and some characters got an advantage because of the system as well..

like i said, shit of two worlds..




> It does need improvements though and it's far from perfect. But it's a step  in the right direction.


3/4 games into the series with the same *gameplay mechanics*and its far from perfect.. i wonder why?




> I like how you deliberately ignored the fact that I said that the dbz games  have bean struggles, with online play. Yet immediately went to the "lol dbz games are shit" argument".


no.. you were under the impression that i thought that DBZ-games should be the route CC2 goes.. which isn't true.. i was correcting you..



> Also, using terrible emoticons does not in any way help your point. Might want to get rid of them if you actually think that it'll support your point.


and you writing long-ass posts does? 



> Balance, gameplay improvements, new characters, story mode, they are all important.



yes, but for a game like storm 1.. balancing shouldn't be as important.. because the core gameplay doesn't support it..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2012)

Online is here to stay really, i doubt CC2 will ever get rid of it since online gameplay has grown alot.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm seriously considering skipping this CC2 must be on Shrooms if they think this is a good idea Danzo and Naruto are gonna be unstoppable and plus they removed the scenes? REALLY NOW WE CANT EVEN STOP THEM FROM DOING IT?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2012)

Kthnxbai.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2012)

slickcat said:


> Definitely Balance is very important for sure. After all most of these games from street fighter to tekken had to learn from their previous games how to upgrade the balance, there is no excuse why an anime cant be a good fighter really, CC2 just isnt good at it, they have the soul down for the game and I applaud them dearly for it, Naruto games look truly beautiful because of them.
> 
> But right now this game gives me a God of war feeling and since I bought God of war 3 bargain bin price without falling for the hype, I know very well what I m getting myself into and how it plays.
> 
> ...



The 'balance' Wormodragon has in mind isn't balance but it's unbalance.
I can see why one would like to see that, but I completely dissagree with that being what this game needs.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes Link, yes


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jul 8, 2012)

Why can't they just leave skill level where they are at when preferred to attack level offline/story mode wise, and just nerf the crap outta everybody for the online aspect to make it more even!


----------



## megabbaut (Jul 8, 2012)

New scan:


----------



## Vash (Jul 8, 2012)

megabbaut said:


> New scan:



AWW FUCK YEAH!!


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 8, 2012)

Balance is, for me, definitely the most important factor.

Because if you upset the gameplay balance, you've already failed at making a good fighting game. Many different characters suit players of different style, and it's essential to give each on the roster an equal ground and fighting chance, so that disadvantages are avoided and don't get abused. Fun and balance are not mutually exclusive; on the contrary, they should and often coincide with one another.

Fuck adhering to 'manga guidelines' _(lol at that idiot Shark)_. First and foremost, ensure that every choice in the roster has the same likelihood of winning as the rest (depending on your skill level, of course).


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm going to be nice and spoiler this. I know a lot of you don't like reading TLDR's. And I'd hate to clutter everything so that you guys would have to scroll.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Khris said:


> i know what a fighting game is..


Doesn't seem like you do. Your posts continue to reinforce why I believe this. 



> you missed what i mean by "different".. DBZ games are fighting games as well.


 That's nice. Doesn't change the fact that they are still fighting games and they *should still have balance.  Anime or NOT
*



> did you even read my posts?


Yup. Granted it was  full of shit, but I managed to read through it. 



> i didn't say that Nagato and Madara should be the strongest in the game or whatever


Good, because that would have been beyond retarded. Maybe you do have some hope after all.



> .. I said CC2 should be less concerned with balancing the game


Bull shit.Balancing, story mode, gameplay, they should all recieve equal or near equal priority.



> tand more concerned with creating a fun game to the fans of the anime/manga.


Fun is *subjective*. People find fun in online mode. People find fun in fairer, better fights. People find fun when they don't have cutscene ultimates similar to the UNS1 game

Simply saying "Fun" isn't going to cut it. You're going to have to list more reasons why. And your idea of fun *doesn't go for everyone. *

Luckily i managed to point  that out for you.  And gladly not everyone shares your  views.



> . but online ruined that..


No, it didn't.




> because the core gameplay of the series(storm 1) was just that..


I found the core gameplay of UNS1 to be trash compared to UNSG.




> My God, this has been one and only argument and you people still didn't get it


Oh I get it. You just suck ass at reinforcing your point, and at being witty. Your arguments and points have more holes in it  than a piece of Swiss cheese. 




> yes i do.. it was one of the issues, so i presented.. i can dish out many examples as well..


You're full of shit. I call you out  on your stupidity, and you're literally hiding behind simple statements and intentionally being vague . You might as well list these "Examples" so that I can counter it.

You can start by telling me what went wrong with Raging Blast 2, Shin Budokai AR, Burst Limit or even Tenkaichi 3. And no, stat changes had  *nothing* to do with their flaws. 

That or you just suck ass at the games. Pick one. 



> but the DBZ games were an example of how "balancing" went wrong..


What the fuck are you even smoking, son?  It wasn't the attempt to balance, where the dbz games went wrong.  It was the fact that they didn't balance  enough. Where they removed gameplay elements(*not because of online*) and where they didn't pay attention to certain characters.

You don't know a damn thing about the Z games. which is literally why you've failed to cite examples.




> just like how CC2 fucked up with the Kawarimi bar, and made Puppet users and Kimi/Hidan support a much more greater force than it should be..


LMAO. No dude. They didn't fuck up the kawarimi bar. They made it better. In UNS1, combos were almost always unsafe. You could KNJ with little cost. Chakra charge was fast. Hell, you could even use jutsu(while you are blocking)

NUNSG allowed more combo use and made it so that characters can actually combo safely. So that you can waste their KNJ and punish them.

Was it perfect? No, obviously not. But it's  far better than NUNS1 and 2's system



> still missing the point


LOL at you for trying to dismiss my point with simple statements. 




> like i said its really neither a good Naruto game nor a good fighting one.. Storm 1 was a great Naruto game



The adventure aspect sucked ass and was boring. The game as a whole was far below the NA series.  Only 2-3 modes. Wall fighting was a terrible gimmick. 

Besides jutsu clashing and cutscene ultimates, what exactly makes it a much more "fun " game? What makes it a great Naruto game?




> yes but the NA were horrible balance-wise.. because that was the core element of the series.


The core element of a series  is having terrible balance?

LOL no. The core element of the NA series was it's gameplay , strategy,   and overall amount of options that are vastly superior to the UNSG series. Balance was an issue, but it didn't make it good. Don't be deluded. UNS1 didn't even have the ability for you to turn  assists  off.

Guess which games had them? UNS2 and thankfully UNSG. UNSG also allowed you to turn off items, which is a plus. 




> . imagine if we still ran along with that series, and CC2 wanted to balance shit out for online..


ROFLMAO. If the games were online,  more people would see broken elements  or imbalances. If CC2 were to balance it out, it'd just mean that characters would get nerfed, or certain ones would get buffed. Ultimates are a completely debatable subject.





> than you'll have a shitty version of the game just like NUNS2, Generation, and probably this one too..


Wrong


> "i don't need a Naruto game to do so and *fail at it*"



Translation: " Because a Naruto game isn't the most balanced or if it still has imbalances, that means that none of the games should work on improving the balance!





> no its not


Glad we agree



> but these games stem from storm 1.. so yeah its impossible to have a fun *storm *game and a balanced one..


Adding in jutsu clashes are not impossible. The Dbz games added it in, and they are still online. 

Infact, I didn't find UNS1 to be fun at all. I found it to be a steaming pile of turd compared to UNSG. UNS2 just happens to be  worse than that turd. Afterall, UNSG had more characters, more modes available, and online play. Increasing the overall content. 




> those cinematics bring out the true nature of the anime/manga.


Is cinematic ultimates your only reason why it's superior to all the other games? 


Lol


> FFS look at it Super DBZ, it had wonderful gameplay but lacked the DBZ-elements.. this is why people think it wasn't as fun as Budokai 3 or the Tenkaichi series..


NUNSG is not Super Dbz. If you are trying to make a comparison,  then  you've done a terrible job at doing so. NUNSG is more of a Naruto game, than what  Super Dbz is to a Dbz game.

Try again.





> no, not just those.. a lot of elements were "balanced out" to dull the game out completely..


>Says not just those

>Doesn't actually explain what  elements that were balanced out, made the game dull

fucking LOL




> Really?


Really



> cuz every cool thing that was stripped away from Storm 1 was due to balancing(=online).. at least thats what CC2 said..


Besides cutscene ultimates and jutsu clashes, what other "cool thing" was stripped away?





> "there was no way to properly balance shit out *with the core gameplay still being the same*.."


Ugh, yes there is? They can add in more combo starters . Add in more depth.  Balance characters, nerf some of the stronger ones. Still maintain jutsu clashes.

The only thing you are relying on are Cutscene ultimates LMAO. You've yet to explain more though.  



> lrn2read bro


To be fair, it is a challenge reading your posts. They are  full of turd,  and horrible emoticons. But regardless of that challenge, I've read your posts.  




> every online DBZ game is terrible..


Doesn't counter my point.  Tenkaichi 3(for wii) , and the RB games have beam/ball struggles. 

It being terrible to you, has nothing to do with it. Regardless, you've yet to actually explain why they are terrible :

I'll boil down what you are doing.  You are

1. Intentionally being vague

2. You don't know a damn thing about the Z games, which is why you are being..vague

3. You are using horrible emoticons to try to support your point. When it's irrelevant to the argument and just makes you look annoying.

4.  You don't know what you are talking about.




> online led to balancing shit out


WTF?






> and then what happened?


The gameplay was actually better than UNS1 and UNS2?




> gameplay become even more dull and tactical


No it didn't. It meant that characters couldn't simply spam KNJ or else they'd eat a combo. Combos were actually more viable. Unlike UNS1+UNS2.



> and some characters got an advantage because of the system as well..


It's certainly not perfect, but its a hell of a lot better than what happened with the earlier games.




> 3/4 games into the series with the same *gameplay mechanics*and its far from perfect.. i wonder why?


1. No game is perfect

2. NUNS2 was the most unbalanced out of all the games.

3. UNS1 was their first game on the Ps3 with a new fighting  system.

4. UNSG made the most improvements to gameplay compared to the previous games

5.  We still have little knowledge on all of the content of this game, and the game changes.




> and you writing long-ass posts does?


When they actually support my point? Yes? Did you really have to ask such a dumb question?




> yes, but for a game like storm 1.. balancing shouldn't be as important.. because the core gameplay doesn't support it..


Yes, it does.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 8, 2012)

Speaking of balance, that fucking chakra dash ruined the gameplay for me. 

At least before you could still move when someone was spamming a move.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jul 8, 2012)

Rinnegan Tobi? Yes please


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jul 8, 2012)

megabbaut said:


> New scan:



Now we're talking!

Now where's that time machine...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 8, 2012)

Wait is that scan real?


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 8, 2012)

Um I just wanna know is Gaara's Dad in this game by any chance


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 8, 2012)

I think he will be, him and the other Edo Kages.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2012)

Tobi. 

Now give us Edo Madara damnit.


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 8, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I think he will be, him and the other Edo Kages.


Well in that  case.
Im automatically buying.
Having 4th Mizukage would be a great plus too


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 8, 2012)

Rinnegan Tobi  

Edit: Look at the sub bar.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 8, 2012)

^ That's why I'm calling fake.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah it's fake but its a pretty good photoshop though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2012)

Orochimaru800 said:


> I'm going to be nice and spoiler this. I know a lot of you don't like reading TLDR's. And I'd hate to clutter everything so that you guys would have to scroll.
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem like you do. Your posts continue to reinforce why I believe this.


fighting guy since the first console i bought.. i believe i have enough knowledge of fighting games to know what a fighting game is.. LOL



> That's nice. Doesn't change the fact that they are still fighting games and they *should still have balance.  Anime or NOT
> *


games like DBZ and Naruto should be focused on balance.. lol even the Marvel games(a much more certified and respected fighter than any Naruto games) don't focus too much on balance.. its there, but its not as focused as say Street Fighter.. its the core element..



> Yup. Granted it was  full of shit, but I managed to read through it.


slow down bro.. you don't need to be defensive 



> Good, because that would have been beyond retarded. *Maybe you do have some hope after all.*


wtf are you talking about? 

see bro, you brought that statement into the convo.. not me.. keep track of what you say.. 



> Bull shit.Balancing, story mode, gameplay, they should all recieve equal or near equal priority.


no.. not in this type of game they don't.. story modes mean jack shit in fighting.. however, this isn't your conventional fighting game.. been trying to tell you that since forever..



> Fun is *subjective*. People find fun in online mode. People find fun in fairer, better fights. People find fun when they don't have cutscene ultimates similar to the UNS1 game
> 
> Simply saying "Fun" isn't going to cut it. You're going to have to list more reasons why. And your idea of fun *doesn't go for everyone. *



Fun and Over The Top Action and Cinematics was my usual argument.. if that doesn't explain what type of "fun" i was talking about i dunno what will..




> Luckily i managed to point  that out for you.  And gladly not everyone shares your  views.


never said anybody should



> No, it didn't.


explained it before.. yes it does.. balancing the games stemmed from the reason to add online.. 



> I found the core gameplay of UNS1 to be trash compared to UNSG.


its the same core gameplay  



> Oh I get it. You just suck ass at reinforcing your point, and at being witty. Your arguments and points have more holes in it  than a piece of Swiss cheese.


you don't have to overly hyper about this bro.. lets be frank here, you didn't counter any argument regardless of how many "holes" they have..




> You're full of shit. I call you out  on your stupidity, and you're literally hiding behind simple statements and intentionally being vague . You might as well list these "Examples" so that I can counter it.
> 
> 
> You can start by telling me what went wrong with Raging Blast 2, Shin Budokai AR, Burst Limit or even Tenkaichi 3. And no, stat changes had  *nothing* to do with their flaws.


because DBZ isn't really the case here.. Raging Blast had other issues other than balancing as well that made it bad.. trying to balance the shit out was one of the main reasons.. and ease up on the flaming bro.. 

also, I never said Tenkai or AR were bad.. my beef was with the online DBZ games.. that includes the Raging Blast games and Burst Limit.. you keep mentioning games or arguments i never addressed.. 



> That or you just suck ass at the games. Pick one.


nah.. that can't be it.. i sucked in games before.. never meant that they were not good or i hated them.. 



> What the fuck are you even smoking, son?  It wasn't the attempt to balance, where the dbz games went wrong.  It was the fact that they didn't balance  enough. Where they removed gameplay elements(*not because of online*) and where they didn't pay attention to certain characters.


actually they did remove elements because of online.. get your facts straight.. The Tenkaichi and Budokai games were unbalanced but they were good.. unbalanced =/= bad game..



> You don't know a damn thing about the Z games. which is literally why you've failed to cite examples.


i know enough to know that the Tenkaichi and Budokai games(3 and IF) were great and how every game from Burst Limit till now are horrible tiltes.. and guess what, they all had online..



> LMAO. No dude. They didn't fuck up the kawarimi bar. They made it better. In UNS1, combos were almost always unsafe. You could KNJ with little cost. Chakra charge was fast. Hell, you could even use jutsu(while you are blocking)
> 
> 
> NUNSG allowed more combo use and made it so that characters can actually combo safely. So that you can waste their KNJ and punish them.



lol have you played Generations? the KNJ bar made the game very tactical.. combo use was very rare.. people were obligated to drain you KNJ with tactics and broken jutsus and supports more than go in for combos.. 




> Was it perfect? No, obviously not. But it's  far better than NUNS1 and 2's system


thats not the point here.. point is, because of the "balancing" game got dulled out..

also, you never even responded to my argument..

not just that, the community itself laments how horrible the KNJ system is..



> LOL at you for trying to dismiss my point with simple statements.


you're breaking part of the reply to word it as you please? lolwhy?




> The adventure aspect sucked ass and was boring. The game as a whole was far below the NA series.  Only 2-3 modes. Wall fighting was a terrible gimmick.
> 
> Besides jutsu clashing and cutscene ultimates, what exactly makes it a much more "fun " game? What makes it a great Naruto game?


yes Story mode wasn't perfect, and yes NA was superior(not fair though since NA is superior to the strom series in general).. 

however, "fighting" games only really need 2-3 modes.. since all the focus is to be given to the gameplay.. 

also, Storm 1 is basically the Storm series with over the top action and beautiful cinematics. its the same core gameplay.. only storm 2 and beyond took the cool shit out.. 



> The core element of a series  is having terrible balance?
> 
> LOL no. The core element of the NA series was it's gameplay , strategy,   and overall amount of options that are vastly superior to the UNSG series. Balance was an issue, but it didn't make it good. Don't be deluded. UNS1 didn't even have the ability for you to turn  assists  off.


who's being intentionally dense now? i said the core element of the NA was the fun factor and over the top action and cinematics(which is basically its gameplay).. also, the fact that they didn't deeply balance shit out helped.. because thats not the main issue..



> Guess which games had them? UNS2 and thankfully UNSG. UNSG also allowed you to turn off items, which is a plus.


options to turn off assists are just that options.. sure that "could" make a better game all around.. but that shouldn't help with the actual core gameplay now should it? 



> ROFLMAO. If the games were online,  more people would see broken elements  or imbalances. If CC2 were to balance it out, it'd just mean that characters would get nerfed, or certain ones would get buffed. Ultimates are a completely debatable subject.


as if we wont see complete gameplay balances.. just to be clear character balances =/= gameplay balances..  




> Wrong


your becoming what you lament.. you're answering with simple statements as well  



> Translation: " Because a Naruto game isn't the most balanced or if it still has imbalances, that means that none of the games should work on improving the balance!



dude, NUNS series failed with their balancing.. that much is known.. i said i don't need a Naruto balanced game only to fail at its balancing.. i wouldn't want an over the top action street fighter that failed at that as well..





> Glad we agree
> 
> 
> Adding in jutsu clashes are not impossible. The Dbz games added it in, and they are still online.


jutsu clashes would hurt online though.. especially if there's shitload of lag.



> Infact, I didn't find UNS1 to be fun at all. I found it to be a steaming pile of turd compared to UNSG. UNS2 just happens to be  worse than that turd. Afterall, UNSG had more characters, more modes available, and online play. Increasing the overall content.


its core gameplay though 




> Is cinematic ultimates your only reason why it's superior to all the other games?
> 
> 
> Lol


listen bro, this isn't just about ougis.. its the fact that the NUNS series was a great action-based fighting game.. balancing it out due to online stripped the action out of the game leaving it with half-assed cinematics.. 



> NUNSG is not Super Dbz. If you are trying to make a comparison,  then  you've done a terrible job at doing so. NUNSG is more of a Naruto game, than what  Super Dbz is to a Dbz game.


FFS this is exactly my point 
Super DBZ is a great fighting game but lacked the feel of DBZ.. NUNSG stripped the over the top Naruto elements and failed at balancing..



> >Says not just those
> 
> >Doesn't actually explain what  elements that were balanced out, made the game dull
> 
> fucking LOL


KNJ, Ougis, and Clashes have all been discussed in this convo.. among other stuff like customizable jutsus and awakenings have been discussed time and time again as well..


> Besides cutscene ultimates and jutsu clashes, what other "cool thing" was stripped away?



Customizable jutsus and the option to start with Awakenings.. 




> Ugh, yes there is? They can add in more combo starters . Add in more depth.  Balance characters, nerf some of the stronger ones. Still maintain jutsu clashes.


and completely ignore the KNJ system and some character move sets? lol.. i wonder how they're going to nerf the puppet users.. 



> The only thing you are relying on are Cutscene ultimates LMAO. You've yet to explain more though.


pretty sure you're wrong 



> To be fair, it is a challenge reading your posts. They are  full of turd,  and horrible emoticons. But regardless of that challenge, I've read your posts.


ease up on the flaming 
wont get you anywhere..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2012)

> Doesn't counter my point.  Tenkaichi 3(for wii) , and the RB games have beam/ball struggles.
> 
> It being terrible to you, has nothing to do with it. Regardless, you've yet to actually explain why they are terrible :
> 
> ...



i actually gave replies to your argument.. i have yet to see one from you.. 




> The gameplay was actually better than UNS1 and UNS2?


you also break paragraphs, even though they don't make sense like that.. 



> No it didn't. It meant that characters couldn't simply spam KNJ or else they'd eat a combo. Combos were actually more viable. Unlike UNS1+UNS2.


which led to a tactical approach.. said it before, people were concerned with draining your KNJ.. not go for a combo..



> It's certainly not perfect, but its a hell of a lot better than what happened with the earlier games.


yes.. its more balanced.. but not necessarily better.. 



> 1. No game is perfect



not perfect =/= far from perfect



> 2. NUNS2 was the most unbalanced out of all the games.


never said otherwise


> 3. UNS1 was their first game on the Ps3 with a new fighting  system.


you're telling me this because....


> 4. UNSG made the most improvements to gameplay compared to the previous games


by removing a lot stuff from the game.. 


> 5.  We still have little knowledge on all of the content of this game, and the game changes.


again, i never said anything to go against this..



> When they actually support my point? Yes? Did you really have to ask such a dumb question?


actually.. they don't.. most of the stuff you write are simple statements.. its also something you lament..



> Yes, it does.[/spoiler]
> 
> next you're gonna tell me. they should balance Marvel.. while it may produce a better game.. it won't be as fun..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2012)

I just looked closely at Gai's artwork on the support icon. He seems to have his UNS1 look.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 8, 2012)

If you really believe that's real your pretty stupid one the names are in English and two thats obviously Pain photoshopped.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 8, 2012)

i rather have generations sub system then have storm 2's, no combat having, jump guarding having, shitty as run and spam way of playing, so all this sub bar shit is irrelevant unless cc2 decides to make another makeover to make it different from storm 2 and generations.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 8, 2012)

Si Style said:


> PTS inclusion is disappointing sure, but not a game changer.
> 
> If anything, it means more characters - Part of the marketing strategy is "over xx characters, more than any Naruto game!" if they're taking away what are essentially clones, they still have to meet that character quota.
> 
> ...



If Hashirama and Tobirama are not in this, I will flip my shit 



Jaruka said:


> Did anyone else actually read that interview?! Why are people not losing their shit about multiple jutsu and outfits?!
> 
> Another good thing is the lack of PTS and this is due to the press release saying it has the largest roster. Zabuza, Haku et al all stay in but for every crappy PTS character we essentially get exhanged a new, more fun character!
> 
> However, Generations 2 just became inevitable and fans will buy that for the Sound 4, genius move by CC2.



I was actually really excited about that. CC2 seems really enthusiastic about finally updating their characters and giving them new moves and costumes (which, though only aesthetic, I find to always be an excellent treat and a crucial part in bringing the manga to life). As for the costumes, I'm almost certain that the main new addition will be the flak jackets for the Konoha 11+Sai. I'll go ahead and make a list of costumes they could add.

Naruto- He won't get a new costume. Plain and simple. I just know it.
Suigetsu, Juugo, and Karin- Akatsuki robes probably. They been wearing them for a long ass time.
Konoha 11- Flak Jackets
Kakashi- Anbu outfit maybe? I doubt it, but it'd be a nice addition.
Third Hokage- They'll probably just have a younger Hiruzen.
Gaara- Flak Jacket
Onoki- Flak Jacket
A- better give him his robes 
Akatsuki Members- Edo outfit

I might have missed some, but it seems like that is the most they could do. I'd be really happy to see these implemented, though.



White Silver King said:


> Wait, there are no pre-skip characters? I wonder how they're going to beat out Generations in number of playable characters then.



By throwing in a shitload of Edos.

We've got the 7 Mist Swordsmen (which probably won't all be playable), Pakura, Gari, Zabuza, Haku, 3rd Raikage, Muu, Trollkage, 4th Kazekage, Edo Madara, Rinnegan Tobi, the Jinchurikki (not sure if they'll all be playable either), Hanzo, Mifune, Darui, Samui, Kintoki and Gintoki, Omoi, Shin (possibly), and Edo Nagato. I'm also hoping for C, Akatsuchi, Kurotsuchi, Ao, Chojuro, Fu, and Torune. I'm sure CC2 will manage to garner a lot of characters for this title. 

But anyway, I'm really interested in the whole new Awakening at any time aspect. Hopefully the game won't become too broken, but I'm sure there will be exploits the day this game comes out. 



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I'm seriously considering skipping this CC2 must be on Shrooms if they think this is a good idea Danzo and Naruto are gonna be unstoppable and plus they removed the scenes? REALLY NOW WE CANT EVEN STOP THEM FROM DOING IT?



Do you ever do anything other than complain? 
Sound 4 aren't in. So what? I wanted them in Storm 1 and Generations as much as the next guy, but it's pretty evident at this point that CC2 isn't going to implement them in Storm 3. They wouldn't even fit in without the PTS characters, anyway. Get over it.



megabbaut said:


> New scan:



Wish it were real. They have English in-game in a Japanese scan.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 8, 2012)

Something I think they should fix if they haven't already (Didn't bother to pick up Generations, last I played was Storm 2)

Moves like Rasengan, or throw attacks..The ones that set off those cool little "cutscenes"? Yeah, fix that :L

Because for some reason, _everything else going on stops_ when those moves land. Like if any supports are around during those attacks, the cutscene takes all priority and they just go away, even if they've just dropped into the fight to get started...WTH?

Totally looking forward to seeing how Naruto will play in this game though (Always my favorite to play with). Whether or not Bijuu Mode will make an appearence


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 8, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> i rather have generations sub system then have storm 2's, no combat having, jump guarding having, shitty as run and spam way of playing, so all this sub bar shit is irrelevant unless cc2 decides to make another makeover to make it different from storm 2 and generations.



This. Don't forget Kunai spamming, Knockback+UJ, Behind-jutsu after sub spam, etc. Storm 2's subbing method was awful and i refuse to go back to that crap anytime soon. el


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 8, 2012)

Hashirama,Tobirama,and Jiraiya better stay in Tobirama was my online main Jiraiya was my offline main and I want to be able to play Hashirama vs Madara.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jul 9, 2012)

So how many people have e-mailed CC2 so far?


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 9, 2012)

street fighter? Balanced? hahah Outside of ae2012 and super most versions arent balanced.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 9, 2012)

I should about the Sound 4


----------



## Monna (Jul 9, 2012)

Sound Four playable: for real this time


----------



## Firaea (Jul 9, 2012)

Woah, I wasn't expecting a debate to start from that post I made. 



Scizor said:


> I, personally, would hate an unbalanced game in the name of 'accurate' fanservice and I think bringing up that Storm isn't really a fighting game is a bit silly. The storm series are certainly fighting games and it's hard to argue against that as they have a roster of characters, health bars, a limited area to fight, two fighters at once (not counting the possible support characters of course) and the game ends when one of the two participants gets knocked out. I think you mean it isn't as competitive as some other fighters out there, but that doesn't make it any less of a fighting game.
> 
> And a part of fighting games is the needed balance. You are actually the first person I've ever communicated with who doesn't think balance is important. I respect your point of view but fighting games need balance as it is actually a part of the fanservice. Lee would never be able to defeat Itachi, for example, but would you really like a game in which this also was impossible? Lee fans certainly wouldn't.
> 
> ...



Yes, Storm _is_ a fighting game, I can't deny that. But to what extent exactly do I want to define it as such, considering where the series gets its theme from and how it plays compared to traditional fighting games? I'd prefer to avoid going deeper into this line of argument because it gets really subjective and complicated - what exactly do I, you or any other player want from the game? I can't say there is any right answer, only differing perspectives. My personal opinion of it is that Storm, rather than aspiring towards functioning like any other fighting game, should be a game that takes the form of a fighting game but aims to do other things - and truthfully, I believe that is what some of the older Naruto games achieved, at least to some degree.

As for balance, perhaps I should have put it a bit more tactfully and elegantly. Admittedly, my previous posts may have made balance sound completely unimportant, and I apologise for the extremity of my wording. While yes, that may indeed be a personal fantasy, though it would perhaps be a bit extreme. Suffice it to say then, that balance should be kept in mind, but shouldn't be a priority. It would, in my opinion, be ideal for the game to tend towards being as accurate a depiction as possible as the characters are in the manga even if it is at the cost of absolute balance, but a perfect depiction is impossible. By my previous points, I do not mean to make the game such that Lee would be COMPLETELY incapable of defeating someone like Itachi. Yes, it would be more challenging to use Lee to defeat Itachi or Pain, perhaps, but it would be possible.

I'm a great fan of Jiraiya, if it isn't obvious enough, and I won't like a game in which I can't use Jiraiya to defeat Minato/Madara/Pain, for example. Even so, I will acknowledge that if I am playing as Jiraiya, I should be prepared to face a more difficult battle fighting Pain than say if I am fighting against Sakura (no offense to her fans). The vision I have is that of a game in which all characters stay as true to the manga as possible, even if it means that some characters will have an edge over others - I emphasise 'an edge' because I'm not saying that some characters should be impossible to defeat using certain characters. 

I understand, however, that my vision cannot be fulfilled because of online play which is here to stay, whether I like it or not and whether you like it or not. I shan't undermine the value of online play even if I am personally not fond of it, because I can see and acknowledge why other players may desire the option for online play - extra play value being the most noteworthy. Nevertheless, my view of the Storm series is that CC2 seems to have lost the roots of the Naruto game series with the introduction of online play. It simply doesn't satisfy me to play characters which I am fully knowledgeable about, but aren't depicted to their fullest potential. 

This all boils back down to the first line of argument involving Storm's genre. Different players will want different things from the game, and while I acknowledge that there're those who'll want Storm to be as per the normal fighting games, I personally see it as something that cannot truly be defined in black and white as a 'Fighting Game'. It's more complicated than that because of where Storm has its roots, and where it gains its theme - a world in which there is no such thing as balance. It's one of those games in which I cannot say there is an official term describing its genre, but to call it purely a 'Fighting Game' seems misconstrued to me.

If CC2 really succeeds in making a game in which there is both balance AND fantastic depiction of characters - already sounds rather absurd, doesn't it? - then I would have nothing to say about online play. Maybe it isn't impossible, but I'd say it's nigh so. Truthfully, though, I am a huge fan of fights in the Naruto series, so I will buy Storm 3 even if it's going to disappoint me by my standards just for the sake of experiencing - no matter how inchoate - the newer characters.

I feel inclined to respond to Orochimaru800's and Khris' argument since it seems to have started from my post, but I'm too lazy to deal with quote wars and ad hominem, so if it interests you, read the above. My points should all be there.


----------



## Mio (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree with Wormo.

If I want to play a "balanced" fighting game built around online play, there's several out there, Tekken for example.

When I play an anime fighting game, I couldn't care less about balance. I want to use characters to their full potential, with them fully depicting their manga persona.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 9, 2012)

The BasedGod brought some good news- Lil B


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 9, 2012)

That interview said that fans have been asking for any characters for a long time they will be addes please. Tell me that means Sound 4.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 9, 2012)

^That's most likely what it means


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 9, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> That interview said that fans have been asking for any characters for a long time they will be addes please. Tell me that means Sound 4.



Yeah, most probably, though I feel they may be somewhat out of place in the game. But then again, Kabuto was using the Sound Four in his fight with Itachi and Sauce, so they could fit I suppose.

I'm still excited to see more about the combat and the Awakening system. Hopefully, they'll also include C and Darui. I need my Kumo nin


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 9, 2012)

I really hope you know the only reason I want Sound 4 is because I'm probably the biggest Tayuya fanboy there is well minus the weeabos who mastuebate to pictures of her >_> but yeah.

I also want
Jinchuriki
Chojuro
Hanzo
Darui
Madara(though I'm worried he will be ridiculously broken)
Pakura and Gari
Gaaras Dad


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2012)

Wormodragon said:


> Woah, I wasn't expecting a debate to start from that post I made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mio said:


> I agree with Wormo.
> 
> If I want to play a "balanced" fighting game built around online play, there's several out there, Tekken for example.
> 
> When I play an anime fighting game, I couldn't care less about balance. I want to use characters to their full potential, with them fully depicting their manga persona.



I can see where you guys are coming from, but, as I see it, the realisation of some of your wishes would break the game. Giving certain characters a natural disadvantage is out of the question; then they might be better off not including them at all, and I think we agree that that would be silly.

It would certainly be possible to keep the characters true to the manga and fully experience their might, so to speak, while keeping the game balanced overal. Certain measures are just needed to keep the game playable for fans of all the characters, like, for example, making Itachi's tsukyomi ougi one hit KO because 'it follows the manga more closely that way' is out of the question, but CC2 can certainly implement certain characteristics such as Tobi's space/time jutsu and Itachi's genjutsu skills (by implementing them as a jutsu, or a part of their combo's etc.) while still maintaining the overal balance.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 9, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I can see where you guys are coming from, but, as I see it, the realisation of some of your wishes would break the game. Giving certain characters a natural disadvantage is out of the question; then they might be better off not including them at all, and I think we agree that that would be silly.
> 
> It would certainly be possible to keep the characters true to the manga and fully experience their might, so to speak, while keeping the game balanced overal. Certain measures are just needed to keep the game playable for fans of all the characters, like, for example, making Itachi's tsukyomi ougi one hit KO because 'it follows the manga more closely that way' is out of the question, but CC2 can certainly implement certain characteristics such as Tobi's space/time jutsu and Itachi's genjutsu skills (by implementing them as a jutsu, or a part of their combo's etc.) while still maintaining the overal balance.


 Stop making sense dammit!


----------



## Prototype (Jul 9, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> The BasedGod brought some good news- Lil B



Two and a half years, eh? I can rest somewhat easier knowing that.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 9, 2012)

Applying canonical powerscaling to the actual game is, in my opinion, a terrible idea. Period. It would work purely as fanservice and loyalty to the source material, but as a fighting game, a genre purposed for competitive play in all respects, it simply does not work.

It would make pointless 70% of the roster. Why would one use Rock Lee or any of the Konoha 12, for that matter, when one can select Madara and have him ravage the battlefield with Perfect Susanoo? I don't believe developers expand character selection solely for the sake of _"oh look, more fighters to choose from!"_, as this proposition would result in. No one would give a second glance at anyone but the top tiers in the roster, and that is an example of truly shitty game design.

It cheapens and undermines the 'depth' (little as it had in the beginning) of the gameplay even further - one just selects something like Kyuubi and let its superiority to most of the cast do the work for them. There will no longer be any semblance of skill in such a form of the game; the gap between good players and terrible ones crash down. 

Doing something like this is an awful, _awful_ idea. It works only for appealing to the die-hard fanbase; none at all for an actual *game*.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 9, 2012)

well one thing is for sure, both parties can agree its all about preference. For those who dont play this game online, they dont care as much for balance like those who play others online for competition. Its just that simple, we can all agree that both parties have different views on this.

Still I for one am in support of a more balanced game while still having all my characters abilities. I ve played even more broken games like Fate unlimited codes,where u can destroy the enemy just from juggling and aerial combos without letting him drop. Apparently the CPU can obliterate you the same way and just getting a chance to fall off a juggle from CPU on Hard mode is a blessing for a counter attack. Still I enjoyed the game(it lacked online though).

Now I believe everyone can work towards making this game balanced,if cc2 really will take our feedback, I have listed alot of things in my previous posts so I wont repeat them. But I just recalled that the ability to dash towards the opponent at any given time should be removed. I believe we should just get short bursts of speed, from one point to the other rather than being guided towards the enemy. you can also add chakra to side steps,also those cinematic jutsus need to be removed and shouldnt push the enemy further away, because once its initiated you cant react afterwards.(maybe I m thinking too much) change awakening to L3 and R3 and add justus to R analog all directions.

 Subbing is the biggest factor here and the hardest to fix, I ll have to observe how the Wii games carried that out.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 9, 2012)

The BasedGod has gret news! Naruto Storm may be at Comic Con dis october- Lil B


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 9, 2012)

Mio said:


> I agree with Wormo.
> 
> If I want to play a "balanced" fighting game built around online play, there's several out there, Tekken for example.
> 
> When I play an anime fighting game, I couldn't care less about balance. I want to use characters to their full potential, with them fully depicting their manga persona.


Maybe they should make a mode for people like you, where the character have realistic stats... But the overall game should be balanced for many reasons, period!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2012)

dont get why people would want the sound four in  the game but they will probably be included because of kabuto


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 9, 2012)

Mio said:


> I agree with Wormo.
> 
> If I want to play a "balanced" fighting game built around online play, there's several out there, Tekken for example.
> 
> When I play an anime fighting game, I couldn't care less about balance. I want to use characters to their full potential, with them fully depicting their manga persona.



Tht means anyone who uses itachi can beat sakura. Anyone tht uses the KCM Naruto should be able to kill chiyo in one move. The BasedGod doesnt agree with ur opinion- Lil B


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> Stop making sense dammit!







ATastyMuffin said:


> Applying canonical powerscaling to the actual game is, in my opinion, a terrible idea. Period. It would work purely as fanservice and loyalty to the source material, but as a fighting game, a genre purposed for competitive play in all respects, it simply does not work.
> 
> It would make pointless 70% of the roster. Why would one use Rock Lee or any of the Konoha 12, for that matter, when one can select Madara and have him ravage the battlefield with Perfect Susanoo? I don't believe developers expand character selection solely for the sake of _"oh look, more fighters to choose from!"_, as this proposition would result in. No one would give a second glance at anyone but the top tiers in the roster, and that is an example of truly shitty game design.
> 
> ...



What I said but worded differently, so I completely agree.


----------



## GunX2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I cant wait to go on a rampage online with Nidaime Mizukage.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 9, 2012)

As I said before, unbalanced gameplay is a horrible, horrible idea. Just for the sake of following manga canon you're going to break the damn game and flood the series with people playing as Narutos (which happens now anyway), Sasukes (see Naruto) and Madaras, maybe some Nagatos, Kabutos and Itachis. Best to leave those dreams to yourself 'cause it's just going to cause pointless arguments. I'm looking at you Wormo, Mio.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 9, 2012)

So...any news on how the system is gonna be for the game? 


> As I said before, unbalanced gameplay is a horrible, horrible idea. Just for the sake of following manga canon you're going to break the damn game and flood the series with people playing as Narutos (which happens now anyway), Sasukes (see Naruto) and Madaras, maybe some Nagatos, Kabutos and Itachis. Best to leave those dreams to yourself 'cause it's just going to cause pointless arguments. I'm looking at you Wormo, Mio.


Restrictions can be made on characters to choose/available Jutsu/etc in Online.

There, problem solved.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2012)

Shark said:


> Restrictions can be made on characters to choose/available Jutsu/etc in Online.
> 
> There, problem solved.



That doesn't solve anything. That would break offline play and thus the game, as I see it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 9, 2012)

Shark said:


> Restrictions can be made on characters to choose/available Jutsu/etc in Online.
> 
> There, problem solved.


Boss battles to provide unbalanced manga canon.

There, dreams realized.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 9, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> The BasedGod brought some good news- Lil B



2.5 years, eh.. Well, that's a sigh of relief. I'm still worried about the quality of the mechanics of the game, as slick said, the OOOOO mashing is getting quite repetitive, especially those same 4-5 hits for every character until their combos branch off to another repetitive combo chain. But I think its pointless to complain about that because it'd mean CC2 has to completely change their fighting mechanics, something that is unlikely to happen.

That's all I'm saying about the issue. Not going to get involved with the other arguments here. I need a break from that


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 9, 2012)

Where were you from all this, king?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 9, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Applying canonical powerscaling to the actual game is, in my opinion, a terrible idea. Period. It would work purely as fanservice and loyalty to the source material, but as a fighting game, a genre purposed for competitive play in all respects, it simply does not work.
> 
> It would make pointless 70% of the roster. Why would one use Rock Lee or any of the Konoha 12, for that matter, when one can select Madara and have him ravage the battlefield with Perfect Susanoo? I don't believe developers expand character selection solely for the sake of _"oh look, more fighters to choose from!"_, as this proposition would result in. No one would give a second glance at anyone but the top tiers in the roster, and that is an example of truly shitty game design.
> 
> ...



Exacta 



GunX2 said:


> I cant wait to go on a rampage online with Nidaime Mizukage.



Going to spam the hell out of Joki Boi 



Shark said:


> So...any news on how the system is gonna be for the game?
> 
> Restrictions can be made on characters to choose/available Jutsu/etc in Online.
> 
> There, problem solved.



Did you ever think that some people like to play offline, AWAY from the fucking spammers 



Butō Rengoob said:


> Boss battles to provide unbalanced manga canon.
> 
> There, dreams realized.



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Boss battles to provide unbalanced manga canon.
> 
> There, dreams realized.



Indeed. 


Awesome news!


----------



## Kisame (Jul 9, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Boss battles to provide unbalanced manga canon.


What if I want to have Kisame Vs. Sasori unrestricted? That's not in the storyline.


HiroshiSenju said:


> Did you ever think that some people like to play offline, AWAY from the fucking spammers


Then apply limiting Jutsu/strength to offline mode as well (whenever you feel like it)

This is easy.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 9, 2012)

Shark said:


> What if I want to have Kisame Vs. Sasori unrestricted? That's not in the storyline.
> 
> Then apply limiting Jutsu/strength to offline mode as well (whenever you feel like it)
> 
> This is easy.



How about changing the difficulty and/or the handicap. This is even easier


----------



## Kisame (Jul 9, 2012)

That's fine but you still need to restrict the major Jutsus/abilities. 

What I'm trying to say is that you can still play like old times in NUNS1 and 2, _or_ you can play unrestricted if you wish to.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 9, 2012)

All I care about is my Tayuya and da Jinchuriki since CC2 has killed balance completely.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2012)

Shark said:


> What if I want to have Kisame Vs. Sasori unrestricted? That's not in the storyline.
> 
> Then apply limiting Jutsu/strength to offline mode as well (whenever you feel like it)
> 
> This is easy.



Then you're out of luck.

The unlimiting is a really bad idea, so if your idea would be implemented it would be the other way around: a mode in which the characters would be 'unlimited'. Which could be story mode (with the boss battles).



Shark said:


> That's fine but you still need to restrict the major Jutsus/abilities.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that you can still play like old times in NUNS1 and 2, _or_ you can play unrestricted if you wish to.



The unrestricted thing is REALLY silly:
*Picks Pein*
"Shinra Tensei!"
*OHKO's Kiba* 

"This game is so much fun!"

The presence of a challenge makes a video game a video game. If you touch the characters like that, it ends up broken.

"I picked my favorite character Tenten and she got OHKO'd! This game is so true to the manga, I love this!"



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> All I care about is my Tayuya and da Jinchuriki since CC2 has killed balance completely.



So the last thing we need is 'further' unbalancing.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 9, 2012)

Shark said:


> What if I want to have Kisame Vs. Sasori unrestricted? That's not in the storyline.


Why would you? Kisame's gonna win anyway. By headcanon Kisame sucks up all Sasori's chakra or lol Daikodan, lol Waterdome. It's not fun when you can pick the strongest character and steamroll your opponents.


----------



## Kisame (Jul 9, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Why would you? Kisame's gonna win anyway. By headcanon Kisame sucks up all Sasori's chakra or lol Daikodan, lol Waterdome. It's not fun when you can pick the strongest character and steamroll your opponents.


Yeah I forgot Kisame is leagues above Sasori, I need to use other examples. 


Scizor said:


> Then you're out of luck.
> 
> The unlimiting is a really bad idea, so if your idea would be implemented it would be the other way around: a mode in which the characters would be 'unlimited'. Which could be story mode (with the boss battles).


No, it would be in the story and in the VS mode (if you want to play unrestricted).


> The unrestricted thing is REALLY silly:
> *Picks Pein*
> "Shinra Tensei!"
> *OHKO's Kiba*
> ...


That's why you can limit Pain's strength/handicap/available Jutsu/use one body/etc. It's up to you.

However, whenever you want to have an all out Itachi vs Jiraiya fight, it's yours, of course you can dumb it down if you want, but the choice is available, and it's a VERY good choice to have available.

You have what you want, and I have what I want, we both win.

I'll put it in another way: The game _*is*_ balanced, you just have to do balance it manually in some cases, and it's worth it.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2012)

Shark said:


> Yeah I forgot Kisame is leagues above Sasori, I need to use other examples.
> 
> No, it would be in the story and in the VS mode (if you want to play unrestricted).
> 
> ...



It seems you don't understand the complexity that is the balancing of a game. It's not an on/off feature, you know.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 9, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Where were you from all this, king?



Been working shifts at my new job to make sure I get this game on time this while around


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 9, 2012)

I want Tay-Tay


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 9, 2012)

Good work then. Aww, now i may have to find someone else to fight Generations with me once i get it.


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 9, 2012)

Im Sorry but Yondaime Kazekage is gonna hurt people's feelings under my control


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 9, 2012)

Craig Soloes?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 9, 2012)

Well, if they're getting rid of all the PTS characters and are still going to top the roster I don't see there being any other option besides them including just about every Edo we've seen (and the Sound Four ). Especially since he wants to include all of the anime episodes through Spring 2013 - if there are no filler (lol) that should take us to what? Mid-Kage/Madara fight? I see no reason Rinnegan Tobi can't be included.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jul 9, 2012)

Madara trowing meteors and shit would be awesome.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey, Storm 2 had a guest character (Lars), so Storm 3 should have one too. Wouldn't it be awesome if we got to play as Toon Deva?


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 10, 2012)

Generations didnt have lars?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 10, 2012)

Wait So Sound 4 are confirmed?


----------



## Si Style (Jul 10, 2012)

Did a quick calculation - If, on average, an episode covers two manga chapters and there is no filler, we will reach the current stage in the manga by spring and let's also bare in mind that CC2 does go beyond the anime sometimes.

However, it doesn't look like this is the last storm game because it won't finish the story.

What the last game might be is the culmination of the whole story, ending the whole thing with the final saga of the story - also, because they would have done most of their character work, this is where you might get your sound 4s, your Ankos and your Kage guards.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 10, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Did a quick calculation - If, on average, an episode covers two manga chapters and there is no filler, we will reach the current stage in the manga by spring and let's also bare in mind that CC2 does go beyond the anime sometimes.
> 
> However, it doesn't look like this is the last storm game because it won't finish the story.
> 
> What the last game might be is the culmination of the whole story, ending the whole thing with the final saga of the story - also, because they would have done most of their character work, this is where you might get your sound 4s, your Ankos and your Kage guards.



But there will be fillers, unfortunately.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 10, 2012)

Well I'm gonna skip this game then ill just play Ultimate Ninja 4. We all know CC2 won't please this game roster wise they have always been lazy. The fact were probably gonna lose Hashirama Tobirama,Jiraiya,Hidan,Orochimaru,Danzo which I main I'm gonna skip there's no Edo Tenseis I wanna play honestly well maybe Pakura and Hanzo and the Jinchuriki and watch and see Hanzo and Pakura support only and Jinchuriki get in Tobis moveset do to laziness. I miss PS2 Ultimate Ninjas........


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2012)

^ Then go play your PS2 Ultimate Ninja games and stop bitching. You do the most unreasonable complaining among the rest of us


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 10, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Well I'm gonna skip this game then ill just play Ultimate Ninja 4. We all know CC2 won't please this game roster wise they have always been lazy. The fact *were probably gonna lose Hashirama Tobirama,Jiraiya,Hidan,Orochimaru,Danzo* which I main I'm gonna skip there's no Edo Tenseis I wanna play honestly well maybe Pakura and Hanzo and the Jinchuriki and watch and see Hanzo and Pakura support only and Jinchuriki get in Tobis moveset do to laziness. I miss PS2 Ultimate Ninjas........



Lolwut? 
Tobirama and Hashirama MAYBE
Jiraiya, Hidan, Orochimaru, and Danzo? Are you touched in the head?


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 10, 2012)

Shark said:


> What if I want to have Kisame Vs. Sasori unrestricted? _That's not in the storyline_.


So you want the game to be like the manga... but you don't want the game to be like the manga?! I'm saying this based off this comment and the previous ones you've made.

If you want the unrestricted power levels in the game, just play the story mode and move on. You can constantly argue about what the game should be and what the developer should do, but do it well within reason.

Nobody is gonna care about your unreasonably high demands if you keep saying the same ridiculous things over and over again.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 10, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Well I'm gonna skip this game then ill just play Ultimate Ninja 4. We all know CC2 won't please this game roster wise they have always been lazy. The fact were probably gonna lose Hashirama Tobirama,Jiraiya,Hidan,Orochimaru,Danzo which I main I'm gonna skip there's no Edo Tenseis I wanna play honestly well maybe Pakura and Hanzo and the Jinchuriki and watch and see Hanzo and Pakura support only and Jinchuriki get in Tobis moveset do to laziness. I miss PS2 Ultimate Ninjas........



We all know you're going to get this game, anyway. Day one buy, I bet.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 10, 2012)

How am I being unreasonable I want characters that should have heen in Storm 1 yet you ask for characters who have shown nothing like Samui not 1 jutsu and then complain i want fodder? Lol Hanabi is fodder her while moveset was made up Hyuuga techniques she used nothing in the anime yet you asm for her again?
I'm asking for the Jinchuriki also they showed more than the Kage and apparently that's unreasonable?
Care to explain?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> How am I being unreasonable I want characters that should have heen in Storm 1 yet you ask for characters who have shown nothing like Samui not 1 jutsu and then complain i want fodder? Lol Hanabi is fodder her while moveset was made up Hyuuga techniques she used nothing in the anime yet you asm for her again?
> I'm asking for the Jinchuriki also they showed more than the Kage and apparently that's unreasonable?
> Care to explain?



I _pray_ you're not referring to me before I really go off on you,  because during the last year during the Generations thread and this thread, not once have I *ever* asked for any character in all seriousness. I don't rely on pathetic requests like that. I ask for improvements and changes towards the game instead of your constant begging for shit you would probably get even if you didn't ask.

I'd ask you to use your words wisely before you point fingers, but you never speak with any sense even in your unrelated comments.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 10, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I _pray_ you're not referring to me before I really go off on you,  because during the last year during the Generations thread and this thread, not once have I *ever* asked for any character in all seriousness. I don't rely on pathetic requests like that. I ask for improvements and changes towards the game instead of your constant begging for shit you would probably get even if you didn't ask.
> 
> I'd ask you to use your words wisely before you point fingers, but you never speak with any sense even in your unrelated comments.



Let us not put a negative stamp on wishing for certain characters and discussing said wishes.

Other than that, I ain't stopping you.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 10, 2012)

Everyone I want will get shafted
Pakura and Gari
Hanzo
All 3 have shown more than Obito,Karin,or Ino

Jinchuriki have shown Jutsu styles and Bijuu forms but will get shafted into Tobis cheap ass moveset
Sound 4(Should have been in 2 games ago)


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Let us not put a negative stamp on wishing for certain characters and discussing said wishes.
> 
> Other than that, I ain't stopping you.



He doesn't wish for it though, he demands it, otherwise he calls CC2 lazy and money-hungry

"Hanabi or no buy" isn't a healthy way of wishing for characters. Not in the least. And then he has the audacity to point fingers at other people probably do the wishful thinking you're describing, contrary to his unnecessary demanding, on top of the fact that he's actually trying to justify his actions..


----------



## Scizor (Jul 10, 2012)

Aeion said:


> He doesn't wish for it though, he demands it, otherwise he calls CC2 lazy and money-hungry
> 
> "Hanabi or no buy" isn't a healthy way of wishing for characters. Not in the least. And then he has the audacity to point fingers at other people probably do the wishful thinking you're describing, contrary to his unnecessary demanding, on top of the fact that he's actually trying to justify his actions..



I don't see why his demanding or his accusation that you demand things can get you this hostile.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 10, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Everyone I want will get shafted
> *Pakura* and *Gari*
> Hanzo
> All 3 have shown more than Obito,Karin,or Ino
> ...



Who are the bolded? Don't remember them.....


----------



## Prototype (Jul 10, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Who are the bolded? Don't remember them.....



At the bottom of the page:


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 10, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I don't see why his demanding or his accusation that you demand things can get you this hostile.



He 's just been badmouthing other people and being nothing far from a troll since the day he joined these forums, and it's beginning to get to me after a year now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 10, 2012)

that video would have been much better if it was voiced by Sarutobi english dub voice,which is over 9000 times more epic than his japanese voice.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 10, 2012)

How am I a troll? I really am a Tayuya fanboy this im not trolling.
Oh I should ask for Sound 4? Lol yeah because 1 request will do something I'm sure.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 11, 2012)

Aeion said:


> He 's just been badmouthing other people and being nothing far from a troll since the day he joined these forums, and it's beginning to get to me after a year now.



He's not a troll, that's just the way he posts. I understand where you are coming from, but you shouldn't let it bother you 



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> How am I a troll? I really am a Tayuya fanboy this im not trolling.
> Oh I should ask for Sound 4? Lol yeah because 1 request will do something I'm sure.



You aren't a troll, you are just all over the place.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2012)

I got Generations yesterday guys, come at me.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a couple questions
1:How likely is it we will get an Edo Tensei besides the old characters Revived,Kage,Madara and Gin/Kin like Jinchuriki,Hanzo,Pakura,Gari,Hisashi etc?
2:How likely is a playable Chojuro or some form of Zetsu?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Well I'm gonna skip this game then ill just play Ultimate Ninja 4. We all know CC2 won't please this game roster wise they have always been lazy. The fact were probably gonna lose Hashirama Tobirama,Jiraiya,Hidan,Orochimaru,Danzo which I main I'm gonna skip there's no Edo Tenseis I wanna play honestly well maybe Pakura and Hanzo and the Jinchuriki and watch and see Hanzo and Pakura support only and Jinchuriki get in Tobis moveset do to laziness. I miss PS2 Ultimate Ninjas........


While the game will focus on the arcs it covers there's still a chance for some bonus characters. We've already seen the 3rd Hokage, Minato and Masked Man are all going to be there for the start of the game. I can see Jiraiya, Orochimaru and the first two Hokages sticking around as secret characters much like Minato used to be. As for Danzo they may take people who skipped Generations into account and start where Storm 2 left off.

The characters that the game is most likely going to leave out are early timeskip Naruto and Sasuke, pre timeskip versions of the Konoha 11 and Sand Siblings, Hidan, Goofy Tobi and the Sound Four. Sage Naruto, Obito and young Kakashi will probably be left out too unless they're kept as secret characters. Characters resurrected by the Edo Tensei who were already playable will most likely stick around even if they didn't get a proper fight.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 11, 2012)

Sound 4 were not in any Storm that's why I'm pissed they were more important than Karin,Ino,Obito etc


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Sound 4 were not in any Storm that's why I'm pissed they were more important than Karin,Ino,Obito etc


Yes they were. They were supports in Storm 1 and Generations. Sure they weren't playable but the fact is they were in the games.

Also no they weren't. Ino is part of the Konoha 11, of course she was going to be playable otherwise Team 10 would be missing a member. Karin I've explained so many times but here we go, Storm 2 had no support characters and the story mode included Sasuke recruiting his team which included Karin, leaving her out would not only mean Taka was missing a member but that Sasuke would have a non playable character following him around. Finally Obito is an important part of Kakashi's past and he was a nice bonus for Generations.

I like the Sound Four and if they make Generations 2 they should be playable but they were fine as supports and have no place in Storm 3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Sound 4 were not in any Storm that's why I'm pissed they were more important than Karin,Ino,Obito etc



Karin: no she's just as important.. aka. side characters that help sasuke along the way

Ino: lol no

Obito: not even in the slightest


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 11, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> How am I being unreasonable I want characters that should have heen in Storm 1 yet you ask for characters who have shown nothing like Samui not 1 jutsu and then complain i want fodder? Lol Hanabi is fodder her while moveset was made up Hyuuga techniques she used nothing in the anime yet you asm for her again?
> I'm asking for the Jinchuriki also they showed more than the Kage and apparently that's unreasonable?
> Care to explain?



Nobody is complaining but you. People can make character wishes, yes, but if they aren't included, you don't see them saying things like "This game sucks, I'm not buying it" or "CC2 is just lazy and stupid."

Learn something about videogaming before your speak. Gameplay > Characters. You can have a shitload of characters, but if your gameplay sucks, the game ain't worth shit, even in a game meant to appeal to fans. Example: Teen Titans (odd, yes, I know). That game had a shitload (and I *do* mean a *shitload*) of characters. The gameplay, however, was subpar. Overall, the game suffered because of that.

Stop whining about characters not being included. It's unreasonable, and you know why people insult you for it?



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Everyone I want will get shafted
> Pakura and Gari
> Hanzo
> All 3 have shown more than Obito,Karin,or Ino
> ...



Because you make stupid comments like this. You're making baseless assumptions about the inclusion of characters when only a single fucking gameplay demo has been released. This game has been worked on for 2.5 years to cover the events following Pain's invasion. Honestly, how the hell can you just say that the characters you mentioned will get shafted. If they're getting shafted, you might as well only expect 4 new characters, since most of the Edos have an equal chance of being included.

Stop assuming and stop bitching. Wait for information to be revealed and scans to be shown. You know, like a patient fan.

Besides, we all know you're going to buy the game either way. Day 1 or not (most likely the former).



Aeion said:


> He doesn't wish for it though, he demands it, otherwise he calls CC2 lazy and money-hungry
> 
> "Hanabi or no buy" isn't a healthy way of wishing for characters. Not in the least. And then he has the audacity to point fingers at other people probably do the wishful thinking you're describing, contrary to his unnecessary demanding, on top of the fact that he's actually trying to justify his actions..



Completely agree.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> I got Generations yesterday guys, come at me.





The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I have a couple questions
> 1:How likely is it we will get an Edo Tensei besides the old characters Revived,Kage,Madara and Gin/Kin like Jinchuriki,Hanzo,Pakura,Gari,Hisashi etc?
> 2:How likely is a playable Chojuro or some form of Zetsu?



Considering CC2 stated that there will be "a lot of new characters" and most of the NEW characters following the Pain Invasion arc and Kage summit arc are Edos, the only way for them to include a ton of new characters is to add pretty much every Edo Tensei they can. CC2 is pretty big on characters, so that's one thing you shouldn't be worried about.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 11, 2012)

Why does everyone want the Kages? A Gaara Clone a Raikage Clone an invisible Tsuchikage Clone and a mixture of Suigetsu with Itachi clone Jutsu I want unique Characters minus maybe Roshi who uses another Lava style all of the Jinchuriki are unique.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Why does everyone want the Kages? A Gaara Clone a Raikage Clone an invisible Tsuchikage Clone and a mixture of Suigetsu with Itachi clone Jutsu I want unique Characters minus maybe Roshi who uses another Lava style all of the Jinchuriki are unique.


Because they had great fights in the manga. Also who says they can't be unique characters?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 11, 2012)

Well why can't we have Hanzo I mean Masked Man showed even less.
Why Can't we have Jinchuriki they had an even bigger fight.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 11, 2012)

Storm 3 with the potential to include a lot of relevant characters and some people still bitching about Sound Four


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 11, 2012)

Unless Hanzo,Jinchuriki,Chojuro,Pakura or Zetsu are any of those I honestly don't care


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2012)

But i thought you said a couple posts ago that you were going to skip this title?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 11, 2012)

I did because I know the roster will suck. Roster and Stage selection is all I care about.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2012)

Then you shouldn't care if you know the roster will suck (which we don't even have full info on yet). Why do you precede to though?

Plus there are more important things to fighting games than just rosters. *Gameplay mechanics* for instance.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Well why can't we have Hanzo I mean Masked Man showed even less.
> Why Can't we have Jinchuriki they had an even bigger fight.


Who says we can't have these characters?



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I did because I know the roster will suck. Roster and Stage selection is all I care about.


How can you know this before any new characters have even been revealed?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 11, 2012)

Well from what I hear ill lose all my mains
Danzo,Jiraiya,Orochimaru,Hashirama,Tobirama,Hidan,Jugo,Suigetsu that's ALOT of my mains like 80%
And I'm not gonna get anyone I really want to be well maybe Darui but I doubt I'll get anyone else.
Even a Zetsu idfc which Zetsu form I just want to be Zetsu!
All of the characters I'm asking for are very reasonable.
Chojuro:Has two sword forms and fought Black Zetsy
Jinchuriki:Had huge fight story wise.
Hanzo:He would be hard but Masked Man got in with pretty much same thing.
Pakura and Gari have one Jutsu each but they can easily make an entire style from them like Obitos Fire Style


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Well from what I hear ill lose all my mains


Don't be so sure. And even if you do you could find new mains and your mains would return for Generations 2 anyway.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Danzo


Don't write Danzo off just yet. CC2 will most likely take the fact some players skipped Generations and will start where Storm 2 left off. Mainly because that's when the War plot begins.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Jiraiya,Orochimaru


Could still be hidden characters souly based on how important they are. Until Generations Minato was a bonus character. That role could now go to Jiraiya with them throwing in Orochimaru to complete the Sannin set.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Hashirama,Tobirama


This game will almost certainly include Madara. Do you think they'd leave out the option to have Hashirama and Madara's fight as a bonus? Tobirama might then make it for a complete set of Hokages but even if he doesn't I think Hashirama has a chance just for the option to fight Madara with him.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Hidan


Yeah but that's to be expected.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Jugo,Suigetsu


Are you kidding? This game will without a doubt follow Sasuke for a section of story mode. If it starts where I think it'll start these two and Karin will still be around.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Zetsu idfc which Zetsu form I just want to be Zetsu!


The Zetsu army Zetsu will be playable. No doubt about that.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> All of the characters I'm asking for are very reasonable.


Yes but your tone isn't.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Chojuro:Has two sword forms and fought Black Zetsy


I think the Kage bodyguards are all likely to return. Even if Darui is the only one upgraded from support.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Jinchuriki:Had huge fight story wise.


Yes but don't get upset if they wind up as supports.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Hanzo:He would be hard but Masked Man got in with pretty much same thing.


I'm sure he and Mifune will be there. Their fight was a big one.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello Gaiash, long time no see.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 11, 2012)

Why would the Jinchuriki be support only they all had a Bijuu form and Roshi had like 3 Jutsu and the others had atleast 1-2 Jutsu in normal state.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 11, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Nobody is complaining but you. People can make character wishes, yes, but if they aren't included, you don't see them saying things like "This game sucks, I'm not buying it" or "CC2 is just lazy and stupid."
> 
> Learn something about videogaming before your speak. Gameplay > Characters. You can have a shitload of characters, but if your gameplay sucks, the game ain't worth shit, even in a game meant to appeal to fans. Example: Teen Titans (odd, yes, I know). That game had a shitload (and I *do* mean a *shitload*) of characters. The gameplay, however, was subpar. Overall, the game suffered because of that.
> 
> ...



Thank you...



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Unless Hanzo,Jinchuriki,Chojuro,Pakura or Zetsu are any of those I honestly don't care



Lol and you're going to tell me this guy isn't a troll. He's been contradicting himself like this for a year, guys.


----------



## Monna (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone care about Mifune?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 11, 2012)

I do id like him in.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 11, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Why would the Jinchuriki be support only they all had a Bijuu form and Roshi had like 3 Jutsu and the others had atleast 1-2 Jutsu in normal state.


I'm just saying there's a possibility. I'd like for them each to be playable but there's also a chance that they can only make them as supports.



Jane Crocker said:


> Anyone care about Mifune?


I think he'd be a neat character.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 11, 2012)

I swear if Chojuro is support only again.........


----------



## Gabe (Jul 11, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> Storm 3 with the potential to include a lot of relevant characters and some people still bitching about Sound Four



dont get peoples liking of the sound four. 

i think this game will have a lot of interesting characters. from part 2 i hope they dont add pre time skip characters. the war had many great characters to show why waste on younger version of the kohona 11 i say.

the jins will probably be fun to use i think all showed some thing other then han and fu only had her pixie dust. the kages will be awesome imo the 3rd raikage, muu and troll kage will be fun to use imo. but the best thing about the game will be imo bijuu mode naruto, rinnegan tobi and edo madara


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 11, 2012)

Ironically Fu and Han are the Jinchuriki I want to play Steam and Pixie Dust was really cool but id have to say Yagura looks like id main him.


----------



## Doge (Jul 11, 2012)

As long as the substitution dance isn't including, I'm interested.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 11, 2012)

The Substitution sucks my opponent loses their subs a minute after mine and they get theirs back first
And Chakra Dash needs to be fixed big time I'm tired of not being able to even block sometimes after subbing.


----------



## megabbaut (Jul 12, 2012)

*Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 at Comic Con 2012*​


> The 2012 edition of the world famous San Diego Comic Con opens its doors tomorrow, July 12th. Namco Bandai Games has not yet officially announced Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 for North America, but based on the image below, you can deduce the confirmation is soon coming! The picture is from Comic Con where apparently fans will get the chance to enjoy a demo of Namco Bandai Games and CyberConnect2′s latest fighter!
> 
> By the looks of it, the demo will be the same as the as the 2012 Japan Expo demo with Minato vs Masked Man and Hiruzen vs the Nine Tailed Fox. Comic Con 2012 will be held at the San Diego Convention Center in San Diego, CA, USA until this Sunday, July 15.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 12, 2012)

Gabe said:


> dont get peoples liking of the sound four.



Some of the best fights in the series?

If Chouji and Neji died they would've been even better

Now it's just eyeshit after eyeshit

FUCK THAT


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 12, 2012)

This game better be good


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 12, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I know the roster will suck.



Oh, did you get a sneak peak of the character roster to know for a fact? Please, tell us more on how the character roster will suck and how you played the game and you know it's going to be a total flop.-Lil B


----------



## Si Style (Jul 12, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> This game better be good



Or what...?


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't know why some people are under the impression that they'll just remove characters like Jiraya, Orochimaru, Danzo, Hashirama, and Tobirama...


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't f***ing care about online I mainly play offline why else would I only care about the roster.
Online is garbage why would I play it that much I only join friends tournaments I got tired of the spamming in ranked.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 12, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Or what...?



Or what indeed


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 12, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I don't f***ing care about online I mainly play offline why else would I only care about the roster.
> Online is garbage why would I play it that much I only join friends tournaments I got tired of the spamming in ranked.



It's not like your even forced to use the feature anyway....


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 12, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Some of the best fights in the series?
> 
> If Chouji and Neji died they would've been even better
> 
> ...



I could care less about Sound 4 whiners, but credit should still be given where it's due, and I completely agree that the fights with the Sound 4 were some of the best in the manga. They weren't just fanservice and spam. The Sound 4 pushed the rookies to their limits and fucking tortured 12 and 13 year old kids. It was violence at it's best. When was the last time in the manga a good character had a fight that became a life and death struggle to the point that the reader didn't even know if the character would survive or not and also to the point that the character was significantly outclassed yet managed to win due to wit, quick thinking, or willpower (not the bullshit kind of willpower known as plot no jutsu. I'm talking about Neji vs Kidomaru level willpower ). Now it's either stompage or an asspull save.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I don't f***ing care about online I mainly play offline why else would I only care about the roster.
> Online is garbage why would I play it that much I only join friends tournaments I got tired of the spamming in ranked.



Too bad most people do. The majority > The minority. Why deplore CC2 for working on gameplay? You know, gameplay, the thing that makes a game FUN.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 12, 2012)

Id laugh if all the characters I want got in but they all sucked.
Then again the Jinchuriki have Bijuu forms id doubt they suck.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 12, 2012)

To be honest, I kind of hate Bijuu Transformation awakenings. It's cool and all, but it's so inconvenient. That's one of the reasons I would never use Kirabi in an online match (on top of the fact that I'm not very good with his fighting style)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 12, 2012)

Why not have both fun gameplay while having online?


----------



## Jaga (Jul 12, 2012)

accordign to the article it will have the largest roster ever!!! or more "extensive" dunno if thats different. also improved online.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 12, 2012)

Jaga said:


> accordign to the article it will have the largest roster ever!!! or more "extensive" dunno if thats different. also improved online.







Importing if necissary.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 12, 2012)

Their better not be any "support only" bullsh*t it just shows their to lazy to finish characters.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> *Some of the best fights in the series?*



Lol perspective.



HK-47 said:


> I don't know why some people are under the impression that they'll just remove characters like Jiraya, Orochimaru, Danzo, Hashirama, and Tobirama...



Well.. there's only one troll person saying that.



HiroshiSenju said:


> To be honest, I kind of hate Bijuu Transformation awakenings. It's cool and all, but it's so inconvenient. That's one of the reasons I would never use Kirabi in an online match (on top of the fact that I'm not very good with his fighting style)



I actually found Bijuu Transformations to be quite useful online. If used wisely, it could be used for clever strategies.

And you didn't like Kirabi? I enjoyed his fighting style  Only problems I had with him (along with a lot of characters in Storm 2) was his moves had too slow a start-up/finish.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not a troll I just don't give a damn about obline tbh the online ruined the series.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 12, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Lol perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually Kirabi. He's awesome. I just can't use him online. His fighting style is too...delayed for my liking. And the bijuu mode is too bulky. I'm just no good at controlling it. Offline, Kirabi is awesome to use (especially since I'm one to dance around the battlefield by holding down X). I'm really hoping they keep Hashirama and Tobirama (probably will). I've been planning on maining Tobirama since I heard he would be in Generations.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jul 12, 2012)

Would anyone like to have their own like Create A Ninja one day with a very unique storyline involving that character and like say maybe not in the current war, but perhaps like one of the other Great Ninja Wars?


----------



## megabbaut (Jul 12, 2012)

New Screenshots ^^


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I'm not a troll I just don't give a damn about obline tbh the online ruined the series.



Me calling you a troll had nothing to do with online. Did you even read the quote before spewing?



HiroshiSenju said:


> I actually Kirabi. He's awesome. I just can't use him online. His fighting style is too...delayed for my liking. And the bijuu mode is too bulky. I'm just no good at controlling it. Offline, Kirabi is awesome to use (especially since I'm one to dance around the battlefield by holding down X). I'm really hoping they keep Hashirama and Tobirama (probably will). I've been planning on maining Tobirama since I heard he would be in Generations.



Yeah, Kirabi's main problem was his attack delay.. Tobi, Jiraiya, and a few others had it too. It's a shame, because they were good characters, and people were discouraged to use them because of their unnecessary slowness.

Kirabi makes up for it with his tilt though (best tilt in Storm 2, imo), which is quick and swift and most likely always used by surprise. His awakening also has wind blasts equal to or greater than Naruto's (Storm 2 competitive veterans  will know what I mean ).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 12, 2012)

Engrish? 

Killer Bee's combo delay was a problem for him in Storm 2, every time i used him for online battle a person is able to sub away from his combos and attack me straight on while creating an opening. Now with Cancels in Generations i no longer have to worry about it as much.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 12, 2012)

^ His combos weren't the problem  It was his jutsu/grabs/special. They were the ones that were delayed. His combos were fine when I used him..


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow I just looked back and realized how lame Hanzo was but still it would be nice to have more people with summons. The Sannin should still have their summons but noooo.
So looks like the main people I want are the Jinchuriki and the Sound 4.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 13, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Some of the best fights in the series?
> 
> If Chouji and Neji died they would've been even better
> 
> ...



maybe be in the minority but i really did not care for those fights i kinds skimmed through them when i started reading the manga. had really no interested in them.

going by video of the kyuubi fight looks like the adult inochoshika will be in the game as full characters


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 13, 2012)

I think Sound 4 should be added as bonus characters for completing the story.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 13, 2012)

Aeion said:


> ^ His combos weren't the problem  It was his jutsu/grabs/special. They were the ones that were delayed. His combos were fine when I used him..



Oh wait i'm mixing it up with something else.  I meant that when he does a spinning animation during his combo it's easy for the opponent to sub out of it and spam you from behind while your stuck in his combos.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 13, 2012)

How do we feel about Chouja as a character?

Wouldnt be a Chouji clone because he'd use his staff in combos and his awakening would be enlarging jutsu, unlike new Chouji who will get his butterfly ascension.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 13, 2012)

As long as I'm able to use fully playable Darui, Dragon Sage Kabuto, Madara, Mu and Mizukage Hozuki, I couldn't care less if other characters such as the Sound 4, Pakura, Gari or even the 7 Swordsmen of the Mist don't make it into the game.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 13, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I think Sound 4 should be added as bonus characters for completing the story.


That's a terrible idea. The Sound Four weren't brought back for the war arc nor are they iconic enough to be bonus characters. Just let it go, they were support only in Storm 1 and Generations. They have no place in Storm 3, now if Generations 2 gets made then yes they're a priority for pre timeskip characters but for a game that follows chapters where they don't appear there's no point.

Besides we're probably getting a new version of Kabuto with the Sound Four as his attacks anyway.

The support characters from Generations that should be upgraded for this game are the Kage bodyguards.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 13, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I think Sound 4 should be added as bonus characters for completing the story.



Nothing you've said ITT so far sounded educated- Lil B


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 13, 2012)

> I think Sound 4 should be added as bonus characters for completing the story.



Lmao. Why would we want to unlock characters such as Sound 4 for completing the game when those characters doesnt have any real relevance in the story anymore? Yes, Kabuto used them like summons on his fight with Itachi so if CC2 would even give them some consideration they would be support characters at best. And please stop posting about Sound 4 already your 238 posts consist of 'Sound 4 this and Sound 4 that' and no one will give a shit about your rants here because I'm pretty sure CC2 is not reading this thread and no one here works for them.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 13, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> As long as I'm able to use fully playable *Darui, Dragon Sage Kabuto, Madara, Mu and Mizukage Hozuki*, I couldn't care less if other characters such as the Sound 4, Pakura, Gari or even the 7 Swordsmen of the Mist don't make it into the game.



Can't believe I forgot to mention Itachi... 

Edit: And Roshi the 4 tails jin. And Kinkaku!!! So many I wish to play as!!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 13, 2012)

I want Sound 4 or the Jinchuriki not many others I want to play except Chojuro,Some Form of Zetsu,Pakura,Gari and maybe Hanzo. Sevenswordsmen were lame and the Kage were extremely boring. I only want Kin/Gin and Madara so I can have Hashirama vs Madara and of course and Tobirama vs Kin/Gin.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 13, 2012)

Mifune is going to be at least high tier. I'm calling it


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 13, 2012)

We should be getting a scan this week or next week.
Not sure what they can show if we're lucky the Seven Swordsmen but I have a lot of doubt about that.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 13, 2012)

Early scans are never the gigantic character reveals. You'll have to wait a bit before we get some significant reveals, or even the Edos. I could be wrong, but I have a feeling. The coming scan should reveal at least 1 new character, though.


----------



## Joker J (Jul 13, 2012)

*Hopes for 7 Swordsmen of the Mist.* 

It didn't make any sense on why they couldn't make Chojuro playable. How hard is it to make up some sword slashes combo's and a one chakra hammer jutsu? smh...


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 13, 2012)

Inb4 Kushina in next scan


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 13, 2012)

Joker J said:


> *Hopes for 7 Swordsmen of the Mist.*
> 
> It didn't make any sense on why they couldn't make Chojuro playable. How hard is it to make up some sword slashes combo's and a one chakra hammer jutsu? smh...



Wouldn't have made sense for 1 of the 10 Kage bodyguards to be fully playable. Plus as CC2 has mentioned a few time, they want to stay true to the manga and not make up shit for characters anymore. That's why you don't get crazy over-the-top ougis anymore prior to Storm 2.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 13, 2012)

Support-only for some characters confirmed then.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 13, 2012)

Chojuro has shown a new sword form id really like him to be playable.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 13, 2012)

Madara confirmed yet?ck


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 13, 2012)

Id rather have The Sound 4 that the Kage atleast their not clones.
And I'm curious what Zetsu will do?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 13, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Id rather have The Sound 4 that the Kage atleast their not clones.
> And I'm curious what Zetsu will do?



The Edo Kages aren't clones. The current Kages are the clones. 

Besides, Trollkage is unique. Joki Boi all day


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 13, 2012)

The only Kage I want is Yagura.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 14, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> Madara confirmed yet?ck



Not confirmed, but if anyone is getting in it's this guy.

Flames of youth;
You're on my ignore list because of your non-sensical, unjustified dick-hattery but people are quoting you so it seems I can't escape you no matter what protocol I instigate. I didn't want to be the guy that tells people they're idiots on the internet because it's not worth it, but you've pushed a limit, so here we go -

You want the sound 4 in, but you didn't get them - we get it, everyone gets it; there are people in towns without internet who get it; There are breeds of animals and stages of evolution yet to be conceived who get it; I don't know if Aliens or otherworldly, spiritual beings or existences in other dimensions exist but if they know one thing it is that you want the sound 4 to be playable, but you didn't get it - Enough! Shut the hell up and move on!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't know how to get to a CC2s form for requests to spam.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 14, 2012)

The best part of my comment above is that I can't tell if that ^ is a retaliation to my post because, as I said, you're on my ignore list


----------



## slickcat (Jul 14, 2012)

@the flames of youth, I believe everyone gets it that you want sound 4,even I wanted them b4 generation came out, but you know what, I cant read a single message on this forum without seeing your write that you want them... AND WE GET IT, we all really do. but I have to say this politely try to move on to something else.

Majority of the posters in this section know this is storm 3 and a continuation of where the story left off so the likelyhood of them doing something similar to generations is lower,seeing as the story mode is back. NOW USE YOUR HEAD put these 2 and 2 together and then stop spamming the thread with wanting sound 4 because it has got out of hand.

This is as polite as I can word it for you, theres nothing wrong with you having wants but when you repeat this pattern you are bound to get ppl pissed. Do you have OCD? If you dont prove me wrong.


----------



## G (Jul 14, 2012)

I just bought Broken Bond because it has the Sound 4.
I also realized how good that game is compared to Storm Generations


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 14, 2012)

Broken Bond looks awful.
Also what about the Jinchuriki I want they are easily the most important Edos after Madara but everyone says their support only even though they showed the most again after Madara.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2012)

slickcat said:


> Do you have OCD? If you dont prove me wrong.



That deduction is beyond me.


----------



## ducktape (Jul 14, 2012)

i just wanna play as kurotsuchi. she's my favorite girl. :}

i also want to see kushina. she's a milf.


----------



## G (Jul 14, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Broken Bond looks awful.


Yeah, it does, but the gameplay is great.
And that's what matters the most, right?



Jon Snow said:


> If Chouji and Neji died they would've been even better





Jon Snow said:


> If Chouji and Neji died they would've been





Jon Snow said:


> *
> If Chouji and Neji died*


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 14, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Not confirmed, but if anyone is getting in it's this guy.
> 
> Flames of youth;
> You're on my ignore list because of your non-sensical, unjustified dick-hattery but people are quoting you so it seems I can't escape you no matter what protocol I instigate. I didn't want to be the guy that tells people they're idiots on the internet because it's not worth it, but you've pushed a limit, so here we go -
> ...





slickcat said:


> @the flames of youth, I believe everyone gets it that you want sound 4,even I wanted them b4 generation came out, but you know what, I cant read a single message on this forum without seeing your write that you want them... AND WE GET IT, we all really do. but I have to say this politely try to move on to something else.
> 
> Majority of the posters in this section know this is storm 3 and a continuation of where the story left off so the likelyhood of them doing something similar to generations is lower,seeing as the story mode is back. NOW USE YOUR HEAD put these 2 and 2 together and then stop spamming the thread with wanting sound 4 because it has got out of hand.
> 
> This is as polite as I can word it for you, theres nothing wrong with you having wants but when you repeat this pattern you are bound to get ppl pissed. Do you have OCD? If you dont prove me wrong.




Oh yeah. And we're going to sit here and say that Youth is not a troll 

He complains and ignores anything others have to say about it.. best to just put him on your ignore list.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 14, 2012)

Lord Kurama looks beautiful


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 14, 2012)

This. I'm glad they didn't die just for =the sake of making their battles "more better".


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 14, 2012)

How am I a troll if you want me to stop give me a link to CC2 suggestion email form thing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 14, 2012)

You just keep bringing up the Sound 4 too much which gets annoying for a while later....


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2012)

You guys have talked about him talking about the sound four more than he talked about the sound four now


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 14, 2012)

No i didn't.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 14, 2012)

I wonder if Sasori will fight using Edo Shin? I mean what else is there for him? And dead Samurai for Chiyo?


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 14, 2012)

Scizor said:


> You guys have talked about him talking about the sound four more than he talked about the sound four now



The amount of times he brought up Sound 4 for the past year is far greater than the amount we're talking about it right now.

I understand _your_ leniency towards this, but the community who ventures this thread seem to have had enough with his discrepancies.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2012)

Aeion said:


> The amount of times he brought up Sound 4 for the past year is far greater than the amount we're talking about it right now.
> 
> I understand _your_ leniency towards this, but the community who ventures this thread seem to have had enough with his discrepancies.



It was to express that filling this thread with complaints about his complaining is just as silly.

And why is my leniency specifically understandable?

But, ironically, I'm complaining about you guys' complaining about complaining, so let's just focus on the awesomess that we hope Storm 3 will be. Live and let live.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 14, 2012)

ducktape said:


> i just wanna play as kurotsuchi. she's my favorite girl. :}
> 
> i also want to see kushina. she's a milf.


Kurotsuchi would be awesome to have as a playable character. Also hopefully with this covering the war arc characters like Omoi and Karui will be available (even if they're support only) meaning I can use the war arc teams and give them the fights they deserve.

Yes Hinata/Kurotsuchi/Karui was one of the team ups I wanted to use in Generations but I think it's fair to have my fingers crossed for it in this game. Especially since Omoi took part in a pretty decent fight and if he makes it in Karui and Samui should too in order to complete the team (plus they also take part in the war).

Also I hope characters like Kimimaro and Chiyo who were brought back with the Edo Tensei but didn't actually get proper fights return. I mean if Storm 2 can give us Team 8 vs Konan then I'm sure Naruto vs Kimimaro and Chiyo (a fight that happened that we just didn't see) can be part of story mode.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 14, 2012)

It makes sense that character wishlists take most people's priority but yeah the constant sound 4 bitching is annoying.


----------



## GunX2 (Jul 14, 2012)

PUT DOSU IN THE DAMN GAME ALREADY!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 14, 2012)

Trollkage and his Clam for Storm 3 

Or at least make him a boss


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 14, 2012)

Scizor said:


> It was to express that filling this thread with complaints about his complaining is just as silly.
> 
> And why is my leniency specifically understandable?
> 
> But, ironically, I'm complaining about you guys' complaining about complaining, so let's just focus on the awesomess that we hope Storm 3 will be. Live and let live.



My poor choice of words. What I meant was that I can understand that you're trying to be polite towards him, but his complaints are disrupting the thread.

And simply telling us not acknowledge our disdain with him is only promoting him to do what he wants with no consequence..


----------



## Scizor (Jul 14, 2012)

Aeion said:


> My poor choice of words. What I meant was that I can understand that you're trying to polite towards him, but his complaints are disrupting the thread.
> 
> And simply telling us not acknowledge our disdain with him is only promoting him to do what he wants with no consequence..



Fair enough.

And it's ok to convey discontent of course, but it was taking over the thread. 
Moving on. =)


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 15, 2012)

Some new or old info


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 15, 2012)

Omoi and Samui did nothing their lucky to be support save those playable slots For characters like Chojuro and Darui who have actually shown something.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 15, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Omoi and Samui did nothing their lucky to be support save those playable slots For characters like Chojuro and Darui who have actually shown something.


I'm sure I've already mentioned I think the kage bodyguards should be upgraded from support to playable. You're acting like me thinking Omoi, Karui and Samui would prevent that from happening. If anything it'd make it more likely. Plus I even said that them being support only would still be nice.

Also Omoi took part in the fight with Deidara and Sasori and while Samui did nothing notable having her as a support for Darui's fight would make sense.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## G (Jul 15, 2012)

GunX2 said:


> PUT DOSU IN THE DAMN GAME ALREADY!



That reminds me of that user DosuIsTheBest


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 15, 2012)

Man, I cannot wait to rock fully playable Darui with A and B as supports (in Generations A the Raikage is my main with the 2 others as supports). Also, I wish Omoi, Karui and Samui make it to the support only list.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jul 15, 2012)

Darui, Chojuro and Ao would be nice to try out.

Wonder if they're gonna add some new modes. With the game mechanics, would a fodder mode be possible? Offline player as I am, I always liked to play CoNR3, and beat up a neverending number of rogue nins.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah but Omoi has no Jutsu Gari and Pakura should get in over him and Samui did nothing but pull out a knife and get sealed.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2012)

As much hate as the Gin/Kin brothers got during their appearance in the manga, I'm quite looking forward to playing as them


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 15, 2012)

Will Konan get a new ultimate since it covers that part of the story.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 15, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Yeah but *Omoi has no Jutsu* Gari and Pakura should get in over him and Samui did nothing but pull out a knife and get sealed.







Profit 

Anyway, I hope Omoi is playable. I'm also really hoping for C as well, but maybe that's just wishful thinking. His lightning genjutsu is one of my favorite techniques.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 15, 2012)

I wonder what Zetsu will do.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 15, 2012)

ENTIRE WAR ARC IS IN!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 15, 2012)

Well now, this changes everything


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 15, 2012)

Edo Madara confirmed then 

Still waiting on dat Zetsu, Mifune, C, and Trollkage


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 15, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Edo Madara confirmed then
> 
> Still waiting on dat Zetsu, Mifune, C, and Trollkage


Something tells me they're going to spend ages before they reveal Madara as a playable character. Though it's fair since I don't think he's appeared in the anime yet, they'll probably wait until his anime reveal.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 15, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Something tells me they're going to spend ages before they reveal Madara as a playable character. Though it's fair since I don't think he's appeared in the anime yet, they'll probably wait until his anime reveal.



Well, that much is pretty much a given, since he's essentially the Big Reveal for this whole war arc, but everyone knows he's going to be playable.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 15, 2012)

As long as the game doesn't bore me within two or three weeks like 2 and generations did, I'm down for anything.

I really don't know what it is, but.. The last two games just didn't appeal to me after a while. The series just kind of lost it's flair.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2012)

^ Not for me. Storm 2 satisfied me for a long, long time. Thanks to online. That's why I'm hoping Storm 3 has less mechanic-abuse than Storm 2/Generations so the fun can last longer for all those in the online community.

As for the interview... I read the whole thing, and failed to notice any blunt or obvious claims that everyone in the war will be included in the game?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 15, 2012)

Aeion said:


> ^ Not for me. Storm 2 satisfied me for a long, long time. Thanks to online. That's why I'm hoping Storm 3 has less mechanic-abuse than Storm 2/Generations so the fun can last longer for all those in the online community.
> 
> As for the interview... I read the whole thing, and failed to notice any blunt or obvious claims that everyone in the war will be included in the game?



I guess it's just a matter of taste. I personally never found the online play to be any more appealing than fighting CPU. In fact, playing CPU's is generally better for me. Especially since most online players can be bratty and sore losers. I'm sure you've encountered that type before.

But honestly, there's no way the game is ever going to be not broken. Most fighting games always will be. The best you can hope for are minor improvements, but it's still going to have spam worthy characters and the like.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 15, 2012)

Black Sabbath II said:


> I guess it's just a matter of taste. I personally never found the online play to be any more appealing than fighting CPU. In fact, playing CPU's is generally better for me. Especially since most online players can be bratty and sore losers. I'm sure you've encountered that type before.
> 
> But honestly, there's no way the game is ever going to be not broken. Most fighting games always will be. The best you can hope for are minor improvements, but it's still going to have spam worthy characters and the like.



Yes, I've encountered many people like that, but I've learned to adapt from them and beat them rather than giving up on online all together. That's why I can sit here and claim to have had longer periods of entertainment with the Storm series rather than getting it from Storymode and fighting CPUs. Because Storymode is a one-time thing and CPUs are an insult to fight against.

I know that no matter the amount of improvements, there will always be foul play online. That's not my expectation though, my expectation is for CC2 to _reduce_ the amount of abuse and foul play as much as possible so that fairness can be more easily attained in their future projects with Storm.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 15, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Well, that much is pretty much a given, since he's essentially the Big Reveal for this whole war arc, but everyone knows he's going to be playable.


I'm just reminded of how we all knew Danzo was going to be in Generations but he wasn't confirmed for ages even though it was obvious by the fact the kages were playable that he'd be there. I just have a feeling this'll be the case with Madara.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 16, 2012)

I dont see where its stated that all war characters are in, in that interview?? whatever looking forward to the innovations not new characters.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 16, 2012)

Well I at least assumed only part of the war arc was in and that meant fewer chances for a few characters I wanted. Honestly, wishing for any innovation at this point is just a pipe dream. A few new features and redesign of some are what we'll get at best.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 16, 2012)

I guess there will be a UNS 4 then (probably gonna be called "Ultimate Ninja Storm... *For* Real"). 

Darui's moveset (wish list):
Normal jutsu: ranton laser circus
Combo jutsu: suiton + raiton combo
Ultimate jutsu: black lightning

:fap: :fap: :fap:


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 16, 2012)

As long as Darui gets both his Gale Style and his Black Panther he should be pretty interesting.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 16, 2012)

new video!!!!


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jul 16, 2012)

it all depends on how the anime goes. they need to stop having no episode each week and at least give a double episode the week after, cause at this pace it might not even reach Madara


----------



## Scizor (Jul 16, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new video!!!!



'Awekening only' moves


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 16, 2012)

ZeroWolf123 said:


> it all depends on how the anime goes. they need to stop having no episode each week and at least give a double episode the week after, cause at this pace it might not even reach Madara




Its been stated it will cover the entire war.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 16, 2012)

^ Could someone please verify this with a quote or picture from the interview text? I read the whole thing and didn't come across any evidence of it blatantly saying the whole war is included in Storm 3.


----------



## Klue (Jul 16, 2012)

Entire War Arc is in?

Fuck, I have to buy it now.


----------



## Prototype (Jul 16, 2012)

The article meant that the war will be included, but only to a point, in regards to the anime in Japan. Don't get your hopes up yet.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 16, 2012)

Aw man, the war better be fucking included up to Madara's appearance. If it's not, then I'm probably not gonna buy the damn game.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 16, 2012)

Shhhh...don't ruin this guys 

Whole war arc, just let it be


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 17, 2012)

If thats true then we might be getting another Storm game after this..


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 17, 2012)

I could care less about Madara I just want my damn Jinchuriki!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 17, 2012)

CC2: Sorry but the Anime production crew haven't reached the point to where Naruto & Killer Bee fight the Jinchurikki hosts, wait ti'll Storm 4 for that!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> CC2: Sorry but the Anime production crew haven't reached the point to where Naruto & Killer Bee fight the Jinchurikki hosts, wait ti'll Storm 4 for that!



That was the first major battle of the war oh wait nevermind Naruto,Bee,Itachi vs Nagato.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jul 17, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Aw man, the war better be fucking included up to Madara's appearance. If it's not, then I'm probably not gonna buy the damn game.


Including the war arc (part of it, at least) but not Madara. That's like having smoke without fire, doesn't make sense.  

I thought this game was gonna be part 2 based, except for the prologue fight vs the Ninetails and Tobi, and part 1 told as a story. But then again, I'd also believe any pic that shows me Rinnegan Tobi, and also thought that the PTS characters wouldn't be included.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 17, 2012)

Got a feeling if it doesn't cover the whole war it will get up to where Madara busts out the coffin or when Naruto and Bee clash with Tobi. Either way it's unlikely the anime will have covered up everything till the end of ET unless they put more fights into episodes and have no fillers.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 17, 2012)

So your saying we won't get Madara,Jinchuriki,Edo Itachi,Edo Nagato? Really that's literally every major battle gone. What would we get?


----------



## Si Style (Jul 17, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> Got a feeling if it doesn't cover the whole war it will get up to where Madara busts out the coffin or when Naruto and Bee clash with Tobi. Either way it's unlikely the anime will have covered up everything till the end of ET unless they put more fights into episodes and have no fillers.



It sort of depends - I worked out that without filler, the anime will reach where the manga is right now by next spring (May-April), and I worked that out based on 2 manga chapters per episode. But that's rough and there are multiple things that could happen to change that.

CC2 isn't above going slightly beyond the anime; so it depends what battle is around the corner. But if Naruto vs Sasuke happens in the next two months, I think the game will end just before that and UNS4 will encompass everything we've seen and anything extra (like sound 4, playable kage guards)


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 17, 2012)

Wait so when will we get a new scan?


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> CC2: Sorry but the Anime production crew haven't reached the point to where Naruto & Killer Bee fight the Jinchurikki hosts, wait ti'll Storm 4 for that!



Source?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 19, 2012)

DARUI IN UPCOMING SCAN!
EDIT:I will post the scan when released!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 19, 2012)

Mid-combo Awakenings? FFS...


----------



## Firaea (Jul 19, 2012)

As usual, they're gonna reveal all the small fry first before going to the big shots like Edo Kages and... wait for it...


...Madara.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 19, 2012)

Id rather have Darui than any of the Kage minus the 4th Kazekage.
Still waitin for the Jinchuriki or atleast Hanzo and Mifune.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 20, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Id rather have Darui than any of the Kage minus the 4th Kazekage.
> Still waitin for the Jinchuriki or atleast Hanzo and Mifune.


Really? You never gave that impression before.

Anyway like Darui or not he's an early reveal because he's a minor character. His fight was pretty neat and we'll probably get Ginkaku and Kinkaku's reveal around the same time but compared to the edo kages he's minor.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes back when I heard a rumor in Storm 2 I hoped for Chojuru,Darui and Zetsu Generations failed adding them but it addes Zabuza and Haku and Hashirama and Tobirama.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 20, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> DARUI IN UPCOMING SCAN!
> EDIT:I will post the scan when released!



:fap: :fap: :fap:


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 20, 2012)

Finally get to use Darui 



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Id rather have Darui than any of the Kage minus the 4th Kazekage.
> Still waitin for the Jinchuriki or atleast Hanzo and Mifune.



Weren't you previously complaining about the Edo Kages being clones? The 4th Kazekage is, if anything, the biggest clone. The only difference is the he manipulates gold dust. Everything he does is similar to Gaara (he even uses the Third Eyes technique). 

Either way, I'm hoping for all of the Edo Kages (and they will undoubtedly be in).


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 20, 2012)

I only want the Kazekage because I wanna see how cool Gold Dust looks and id argue Mu is the biggest clone.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 20, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Mu is the biggest clone.



Not if the CC2 are smart enough to add Mu's twin dao (swords) in his move list.
There's also a way to make the 3rd Raikage not too much of an A clone by giving him black lightning shroud and brawl jabs covered in black lightning. Gaara's dad though... :sweat


----------



## Ginkurage (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah... After Generations I'm going to skip this one. The story doesn't advance enough in a year to warrant a new game, IMO. Yes I know there are new features, characters (Darui ), etc but I'm still going to wait. Hopefully by next year's game the war will be wrapped up (or close to it) which will warrant a new game for me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2012)

Speaking of Darui. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHBkmXyAKn4&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]

Also to *ANYONE* here who has Generations on the PS3, wanna do an NF tournament soon?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 20, 2012)

Haha that's a cool glitch.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]nxwodstArx8[/YOUTUBE]

Shows all the supports- Lil B


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 20, 2012)

That glitch is fake I've seen the tutorial and tried it nothing happened.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2012)

No it isn't....you probably did it wrong.

Besides the only thing you can do with the support glitch are jutsus or moving and jumping.


----------



## Vash (Jul 20, 2012)

I just tried it and it works.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBUH5GdXsf4&feature=g-all-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow hopefully the Sound 4,Chojuro,Kurotsuchi,Anko etc are playable in Storm 3.
Does anybody know when Gamescom is by the way?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 20, 2012)

august 15th


----------



## calibre (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't really like Darui but he seems to be really fun to play as.
Although i want to play as Kurotsuchi


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 20, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Wow hopefully the Sound 4,Chojuro,Kurotsuchi,Anko etc are playable in Storm 3.
> Does anybody know when Gamescom is by the way?


Ok lets go through this again.

Storm 1 is from start of the series to the end of pre-timeskip.
Storm 2 is from the start of the timeskip to the end of the Pain arc.
Generations is a bonus game taking characters from both games and adding a few extras for that point in the series but is not the official Storm 3.

Storm 3 is either going to start where Storm 2 left off or where Generations left off (most likely where Storm 2 left off because it allows more content and takes those who skipped Generations into account). The bonus Nine Tails attack content is based on information revealed since the events of Storm 2 and is a prologue.

The Sound Four have not appeared since their deaths BEFORE THE TIMESKIP (unless you count Kabuto's recent fight with Sasuke and Itachi which is not enough to merit playable slots) even in flashback. They have no place in Storm 3.

Wait until Generations 2 is revealed because the Sound Four are dead, have no flashback scenes in the arcs covered, were not brought back by Edo Tensei, are not important enough to merit being secret characters (Jiraiya and the hokages are the only characters who are)  and aren't needed.

Now either limit your character requests to those in the arcs covered or leave.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2012)

Mid-combo awakening


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 20, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Ok lets go through this again.
> 
> Storm 1 is from start of the series to the end of pre-timeskip.
> Storm 2 is from the start of the timeskip to the end of the Pain arc.
> ...



Good post in a long time, I salute you, Gaiash. 


As for Darui as a playable character, I think he's going to be one of my mains. He's one of my favourites from this war arc so far. I hope they don't half-ass him and make him a real badass mf


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 20, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> That glitch is fake I've seen the tutorial and tried it nothing happened.



You are the most ignorant poster in this thread you know that?- Lil B


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 20, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Ok lets go through this again.
> 
> Storm 1 is from start of the series to the end of pre-timeskip.
> Storm 2 is from the start of the timeskip to the end of the Pain arc.
> ...


I love you.







I fucking love you.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 20, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Ok lets go through this again.
> 
> Storm 1 is from start of the series to the end of pre-timeskip.
> Storm 2 is from the start of the timeskip to the end of the Pain arc.
> ...



Dat Ether


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok Jinchuriki,Chojuro,and Zetsu are from the war <_<


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 20, 2012)

I suggest you just take Gaiash's latter-option


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 20, 2012)

So your saying none of the people I mentioned will be playable after Madara the Jinchuriki were the most important Edo Tenseis after Madara.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 20, 2012)

No.. I just suggest you take Gaiash's second option for yourself..


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 20, 2012)

Most of the people I want are from the war.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 20, 2012)

damn so much ownage


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 20, 2012)

New interview Naruto won't end until another atleast year and a half maybe 2 years and this is the Manga not the Anime.


----------



## Mako (Jul 21, 2012)

Generations was complete shit to me. 

However, I checked out some of the gameplays and trailers for Storm 3 and I'm not planning to buy it right away. I'll wait for a game when it has the entire storyline and all of the characters.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 21, 2012)

I will murder you while you sleep Foster.


----------



## MangekyouLollipop (Jul 21, 2012)

YES!!! I was waiting for yhis for so looong for now! I have Storm 2, and I played it like 10 times! But I hope the manga will be over when the game will be out.


----------



## Doge (Jul 21, 2012)

They had better have the entire story, because frankly, I wouldn't buy a NUNS 4 if 3 was just going to be outdated that fast.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 21, 2012)

Well the logo has the Kage in their poses from when they stood up against Madara so we know it will most likely cover.


----------



## Mako (Jul 21, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> I will murder you while you sleep Foster.



I'll be expecting you.


----------



## Monna (Jul 22, 2012)

Why do we even need a story mode? We've already read/seen the anime/manga. I think the story mode is just a waste of space. One thing that Generations did right was not to focus on the story telling aspect. The players just want to fight.


----------



## calibre (Jul 22, 2012)

You sure about that?


----------



## Monna (Jul 22, 2012)

Dust said:


> You sure about that?


If you are talking to me then I don't know about other people, but I don't need the Naruto story shoved in my face time and time again when I already read the manga and watch the anime.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 22, 2012)

I do agree with that to an extent 

It can get pretty old going through the story when I know what's going on long before the games are even announced. Having to play through that to unlock other parts of the game (characters) is a bit of a drag as well. 

But I appreciate that in Storm 1 & 2, they gave us those sweet little Boss Battles to break the tedium and make things more exciting and pretty to look at..To me at least.

And some of those fights were arguably better than what happened in canon as far as I'm concerned... 



Generations story mode (which is really just a classic Arcade Mode) was _too_ basic for me..*shrug*

It was and still is sad to see that the Kage Summit Arc won't be getting any Storm-style Boss Battles


----------



## slickcat (Jul 22, 2012)

I dont care for the story mode if one character can have all his/her signature moves and ougis used realtime, more combos both aerial and ground combos, team jutsu, team ougi, team substitution or tag like a proper fighter.The story mode is eye candy u play it once, twice and u dont feel the need to revisit often.

But then again I m speaking for myself, once I get used to a formula, if theres no vast improvements I wont spend my money, since the old game and the new one will be similar in structure. If they want this series to grow they will have to fix this fighting system it has. (its simplicity is nice but maybe I m too old to be complaining about a game for kids) the demographic is a lower one, hence theres no blood or gore present.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 22, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I do agree with that to an extent
> 
> It can get pretty old going through the story when I know what's going on long before the games are even announced. Having to play through that to unlock other parts of the game (characters) is a bit of a drag as well.
> 
> ...



The Kage Summit Arc will be in it.


----------



## Espoel (Jul 22, 2012)

I want a Naruto Game which is more complex than that. I want a game in which I don't push two buttons and release rasengan, chidori other jutsus. Make it more complex so that people will have to push a series of buttons. The stronger the jutsu the more buttons that need to be pushed.

And of course add 4-5 jutsus for each character that can be used at any time. 1-2 jutsus/combos are too boring.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 22, 2012)

new scan!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 22, 2012)

KCM Naruto confirmed awakening only


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jul 22, 2012)

Mid-Combo Awakenings? interesting...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2012)

Are awakening animations confirmed to not be in anymore?

EDIT: Also. Bigger image.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 22, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> KCM Naruto confirmed awakening only



wait wait wait what do you mean only!?!? is he the only kind of naruto that will be playable!?!


----------



## Jaruka (Jul 22, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> KCM Naruto confirmed awakening only


No. It's confirmed we have the same Naruto from Generations.

Most likely KCM will be separate and have the Awakening for Kurama mode or whatever it's called.

Also. What the fucking Hell is that giant panther!? At first I thought it was an awakening but he's got the same character art so I assume it's just a combo. Jesus Christ Darui looks amazing! I wasn't a fan of him until I saw how badass he'll be in UNS3. 

It's also become more apparent why the pre-TS characters are out of this one, they appear to be upgrading things such as awakening (making them have more combos, I hope) and thus upgrading the pre-TS characters would be a waste of time (until Generations 2).


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 22, 2012)

Why is the new special attack in awakening missing on the HUB?
Also I heard Black Panther is an awakening only Jutsu I hope not Darui looks awesome so I guess this confirms Laser Circus as an Ultimate? Because that other attack looks like a combo finisher.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 22, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new scan!



   



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Also I heard Black Panther is an awakening only Jutsu I hope not Darui looks awesome so I guess this confirms Laser Circus as an Ultimate? Because that other attack looks like a combo finisher.



Nah, Darui's ultimate jutsu will be his suiton + raiton combo he used on Sasuke.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 22, 2012)

Hmmmm, the fact that u can awaken anytime still is unbalanced to me unless they sort out any other mechanics. Alot of ppl tend to just accept certain changes easily not knowing that Online suffers the most from this new change. Especially teleport characters Minato,gai and raikage characters. Also theres nothing to be excited yet, especially if darui just has black panther as his jutsu and probably laser circus as a combo. Bleh


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 22, 2012)

That Suiton/Raiton is a combo but as long as he has both Black Panther and Laser Circus I'm fine.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 22, 2012)

Darui
Ultimate - Suiton/Raiton combo
Jutsu - Laser Circus
Awakening Jutsu - Black Panther.
So i'm guessing L1/R1 jutsus are story only ? Or does everyone not have them ?

And KCM Naruto is defiantly his own character because he was in it for a long period of time and he made plenty Rasengan variations.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2012)

My post feels ignored. 

Darui.


----------



## Jaruka (Jul 22, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> Darui
> Ultimate - Suiton/Raiton combo
> Jutsu - Laser Circus
> Awakening Jutsu - Black Panther.
> ...


We haven't seen him awakened yet, the character art remains unchanged. We've been told the new L1/R1 are in every mode but the 'special action moves' triggered by doing a certain attack against a foe is story-only.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 22, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> We haven't seen him awakened yet, the character art remains unchanged. We've been told the new L1/R1 are in every mode but the 'special action moves' triggered by doing a certain attack against a foe is story-only.



I meant for Naruto.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2012)

Darui playable. As to be expected. This instant-awakening thing though could cause a lot of problems.. if things like KCM can be attained so easily and instantly, just imagine how far the lengths can go (Susano, teleporting chars, Nintailed chakra Naruto, etc).

With no way to prevent these things as well.. But we'll see how far/detailed it'll be with further info


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 22, 2012)

Just imagine someone subbing/canceling you while instantly awakening during combo chains.


----------



## Jaruka (Jul 22, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> I meant for Naruto.


Ah, I see what you mean now. Well, given what they've said, I'd guess that they just need to upgrade that character (or perhaps the L1, R1 signs on the demo were merely to highlight a new feature and will not be present in the final game, much like every other button you press).


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 22, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> Ah, I see what you mean now. Well, given what they've said, I'd guess that they just need to upgrade that character (or perhaps the L1, R1 signs on the demo were merely to highlight a new feature and will not be present in the final game, much like every other button you press).



But their use was also for a recharge bar for when you can use it again.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 22, 2012)

KCM Naruto will be revamped since the version in generations doesnt use rasengan. My guess is this game will start from Kage arc( maybe from killerbee vs sasuke upwards that way they have more content till the war because without starting from where generations did, they dont have much boss battles per se.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 22, 2012)

KCM Naruto has Ougi potential so he must be a separate character


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 22, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> KCM Naruto has Ougi potential so he must be a separate character


True. Also with Sage Naruto having no place as a seperate character in this game sage mode can easily be regular Naruto's awakening (just without the cool cloak).


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 22, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> We haven't seen him awakened yet, the character art remains unchanged. We've been told the new L1/R1 are in every mode but the 'special action moves' triggered by doing a certain attack against a foe is story-only.



Oh yeah Darui is awakened, look his has no ninja tools.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> Oh yeah Darui is awakened, look his has no ninja tools.



Good eye, young comrade


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow Laser Circus better be faster and have knockback now.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 22, 2012)

Damn forgot susano as a quick awakening, ah well hoping to see other new additions as always b4 passing judgement on the final product. And yeah darui awakened, could be that everyones extra jutsu will come with the awakening. Now if only L1 and R1 didnt do the same thing, would mean 3 jutsus or 4 for those who can charge.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 22, 2012)

> Alot of ppl tend to just accept certain changes easily not knowing that Online[/b] suffers the most from this new change




Ironically, this is why we will never get a Naruto game like Accel 2.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 22, 2012)

Has anyone ever run into that mid-combo ultimate team ogui glitch in generations? 

I really hope for this game that the Jins and the edo kages are in as well as a multi-changeable Naruto and Sasuke. I sick of them taking character slots


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 22, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Has anyone ever run into that mid-combo ultimate team ogui glitch in generations?
> 
> I really hope for this game that the Jins and the edo kages are in as well as a multi-changeable Naruto and Sasuke. I sick of them taking character slots



Generations sure has a lot of glitches.. huh?


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jul 22, 2012)

Darui revealed already? That's the spirit. 
Looking forward to the scans of Chojuro and Ao. The more scans I see.. the more scans I want to see..

And while they probably won't reveal Edo Madara until the very end if they got him (if they reveal him at all instead of letting people be surprised), dare I hope for Zetsu to be shown?

P.S - Awakening in a combo? Lucky for me I don't play online. I'd be slaughtered. 

P.S 2 - Story mode. I could do without it. What I'd like, is each big fight to be in, like a boss fight (Naruto and Sasuke doing their stunts against Zabuza.. the Gaara fight, Sasuke vs Orochimaru... But since pre-timeskip characters are out, that's a no for this game.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 22, 2012)

I just want the Jinchuriki they were more important than any other Edo Tensei characters minus Madara,Itachi and Nagato


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 22, 2012)

This mid combo awakening has me a bit miffed. Looks like I'll be avoiding online play like the plague, good to see Darui's in though.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 22, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I just want the Jinchuriki they were more important than any other Edo Tensei characters minus Madara,Itachi and Nagato


That reminds me, I hope they remove Pain and add Nagato, that'd be much better.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Are awakening animations confirmed to not be in anymore?
> 
> EDIT: Also. Bigger image.


Darui looks awesome.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 22, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> That reminds me, I hope they remove Pain and add Nagato, that'd be much better.



Pain was awesome just his ultimate sucked but yeah keep him AND add Nagato.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 22, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Pain was awesome just his ultimate sucked but yeah keep him AND add Nagato.


He could've been better, but they should at least make Nagato amazing.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2012)

darui looks cool and kcm is only awakening?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 22, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new scan!



Dat Darui


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 22, 2012)

Gabe said:


> darui looks cool and kcm is only awakening?


It could be both. KCM Naruto with Kurama full power mode as an awakening might be an unlockable character for the Nagato fight (where he'd have Itachi and Bee as supports) and to awaken against Tobi.

All we know is sage mode will only be one or two attacks in this game.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 22, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> It could be both. KCM Naruto with Kurama full power mode as an awakening might be an unlockable character for the Nagato fight (where he'd have Itachi and Bee as supports) and to awaken against Tobi.
> 
> All we know is sage mode will only be one or two attacks in this game.



Sage mode was in previous titles. I think you mean the one without the jacket but he could end up being another sage mode character you can select alongside the original if they decide to be accurate which I doubt.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 22, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> Sage mode was in previous titles. I think you mean the one without the jacket but he could end up being another sage mode character you can select alongside the original if they decide to be accurate which I doubt.


Sage Naruto was in Storm 2 because the fight between him and Pain was. Generations was a mixture of Storm 1, 2 and extra characters. What I mean is I was thinking sage mode might be Naruto's awakening but it looks to not be the case meaning it'll just be for an attack or two like Generations Naruto.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 22, 2012)

Pain had the chameleon,crab and dogs my favorite summons but his air combo should have ended with soul removal and his guard should have been Preta forcefield.
His ultimate should have been Chibaku Tensei.
And his awakening should have been like story mode he floats on rocks and throws them around
Still love his Asura lasers and Animals!


----------



## Klue (Jul 22, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Pain had the chameleon,crab and dogs my favorite summons but his air combo should have ended with soul removal and his guard should have been Preta forcefield.
> His ultimate should have been Chibaku Tensei.
> And his awakening should have been like story mode he floats on rocks and throws them around
> Still love his Asura lasers and Animals!



Agreed! They could have done so much more with Pain.

Biggest disappointment.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xhn-SWPxoJs&feature=g-high-f[/YOUTUBE]

I'm still on the fence of the new insta-awakening mechanic.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 23, 2012)

Instant Awakening/Mid Combo Awakening has its pros and cons, but I think its much better than how it works before.

It doesnt matter if your opponent uses it right away because you can go right at it too. You dont have to be on low health to use an Awakening which is a good thing really, coz it keeps the match fast paced (this is what the developers are aiming for because they are focusing on online shit right?) Though Awakening must be a one time use only and we should'nt be able to spam it. Make the duration a bit longer and they should also increase the life bars to balance things around.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 23, 2012)

Awakening usage will make you weaker as an after effect from what we've heard, so it might actually be pretty unwise to flaunt it around, or even use it during a basic combo.

Unless you're trying to make a comeback or something.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 23, 2012)

What I'm trying to say is equality. Because both of you has access to Awakening mode right from the start. You dont have to actually wait for your health to drop for you to Awaken and make a comeback and have a cheap win. Its just like UMvC3's X-factor mode. Both of you can use it anytime you want be it during mid combo or not. 
Speaking of X-factor, maybe they can borrow a few ideas from it. Like Awakening mode has 3 or more levels as well with each level growing stronger with each life bar gone, this should work really well if we have 3 life bars or more...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 23, 2012)

Good to see Darui playable, so we can say that Kin/Gin brothers will be playable too  I just hope that they don't remove all of the PTS characters just their kid versions! I hope that they still keep the Hokages and add other PTS characters as playable such as Anko, Shizune, Kurenai, Sound 4!

I am not so sure about Awakenings though, being able to enter it whenever you want to! I'm just not so sure if it is good or bad :S  but I hope it turns out to be good 

I hope we will get 3vs3 this time  and maybe character creation mode or customization mode like in Tekken 5/6/Tag2! I would like to spend my money on Character Creation where you have to unlock things in storymode like Awakenenings, Jutsus, Grabs, Characters Bases (fighting style), Clothes and more, but just unlocking them is not enough because we have to spend our earned money on something more than just cards and titles! So use your earned money to buy this stuff from the shop after unlocking them in Story Mode! 

There is so much more they can do with the Storm games


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 23, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> This mid combo awakening has me a bit miffed. Looks like I'll be avoiding online play like the plague, good to see Darui's in though.


My god people are getting stupid over this revelation. 

If we don't have any concrete news on the trade-offs or downsides to this, why start the bitching and moaning now? 

Take a wait-and-see to this news, don't start complaining about something you have little info on how it will work.



Hydro Spiral said:


> Awakening usage will make you weaker as an after effect from what we've heard, so it might actually be pretty unwise to flaunt it around, or even use it during a basic combo.
> 
> Unless you're trying to make a comeback or something.


But there hasn't been any real explanation on how it will weaken your character as an after effect. I mean will affect your chakra meter, movement speed, sub-bar, attack strength?

We still need more details on the drawbacks before we can come to any real conclusion.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 23, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Instant Awakening/Mid Combo Awakening has its pros and cons, but I think its much better than how it works before.
> 
> It doesnt matter if your opponent uses it right away because you can go right at it too. You dont have to be on low health to use an Awakening which is a good thing really, coz it keeps the match fast paced (this is what the developers are aiming for because they are focusing on online shit right?) Though Awakening must be a one time use only and we should'nt be able to spam it. Make the duration a bit longer and they should also increase the life bars to balance things around.





TerminaTHOR said:


> What I'm trying to say is equality. Because both of you has access to Awakening mode right from the start. You dont have to actually wait for your health to drop for you to Awaken and make a comeback and have a cheap win. Its just like UMvC3's X-factor mode. Both of you can use it anytime you want be it during mid combo or not.
> Speaking of X-factor, maybe they can borrow a few ideas from it. Like Awakening mode has 3 or more levels as well with each level growing stronger with each life bar gone, this should work really well if we have 3 life bars or more...



I think you're being a little falsely optimistic about this... From knowing how damned our online community can be with these types of things, it's hard to think of any pros that could work with this.

Sure, if they mid-awaken, you can awaken too. But what if its Itachi vs Tenten? Surely an overpowered Susano has no trouble obliterating a glowling Tenten. All awakens are not on-par with each other, which is why spammers will abuse top-tiers even more.

If CC2 is really thinking about equality, they'd maybe change/withhold this idea... Of course, this is only under the assumption that we know everything about this instantaneous awakening system, which fortunately, (or rather hopefully), we don't.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 23, 2012)

Its not equal let's conpare someone using Itachi to Neji really fair now? Or Naruto and Hinata? Stat boost VS OP transformation.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 23, 2012)

Just keep it offline, simple. Getting Susano'o ass raped at the beginning of fights will NOT BE FUN AT ALL.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 23, 2012)

Especially if it's during a combo chain.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 23, 2012)

Actually if you eat a frenzy pill or rush at a Susanoo and start a combo chain you can easily fuck them up. I learned that trick and never *ever* had a problem with a Susanoo awakening again. They may automatically block ninja tools without guarding, but when they sub they don't go anywhere but the same place  By the way has anyone ever seen a double Susanoo battle? The screen just looks awesome. I'm sure other big awakenings can make the screen do that too (ex. Killer Bee).......


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 23, 2012)

Just imagine Madaras Susanoo


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 23, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> My god people are getting stupid over this revelation.
> 
> If we don't have any concrete news on the trade-offs or downsides to this, why start the bitching and moaning now?
> 
> Take a wait-and-see to this news, don't start complaining about something you have little info on how it will work.





Aeion said:


> I think you're being a little falsely optimistic about this... From knowing how damned our online community can be with these types of things, it's hard to think of any pros that could work with this.
> 
> Sure, if they mid-awaken, you can awaken too. But what if its Itachi vs Tenten? Surely an overpowered Susano has no trouble obliterating a glowling Tenten. All awakens are not on-par with each other, which is why spammers will abuse top-tiers even more.



^ This accurately sums up my own apprehension.  Yes we don't know how it'll pan out since we know so little but we do know that broken Awakenings exist and will not go away. Not to mention, one comment on getting miffed does not really equate to bitching methinks  I'm not being irrational, saying it's gonna break the game nor saying I'm quitting the game because of it.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 23, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Sage Naruto was in Storm 2 because the fight between him and Pain was. Generations was a mixture of Storm 1, 2 and extra characters. What I mean is I was thinking sage mode might be Naruto's awakening but it looks to not be the case meaning it'll just be for an attack or two like Generations Naruto.



Sage Naruto is his own character, they wouldn't use him as an wakening because he wouldn't be used to his full potential. He also needs to be his own character because that's the only Naruto that went 6 tails. If KCM is his own character which he should be due to how much action he got his awakening should be Bijuu Mode and if it was like Storm 1 with awakening ougis then the Bijuu bomb would be it. They may incorporate Sage mode combos into KCMs move set but it would be without the jacket so really you would think its just normal Naruto untill the end of the combo if he's still being used.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 23, 2012)

I would have a opinion on this if I wasn't so shitty at combo canceling


----------



## Foxve (Jul 23, 2012)

I just realized I have a bad habit in generations that followed me from storm 2. I like to spam cinematic jutsu's and throws cause the person i'm fighting can't sub out of it when it's in motion. Does this make me a spammer?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes it does lol


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 24, 2012)

I still say they need to fix that cinematic move stuff 

It's a little broken...


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I still say they need to fix that cinematic move stuff
> 
> It's a little broken...



What do you mean?


----------



## Joker J (Jul 24, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I would have a opinion on this if I wasn't so shitty at combo canceling



What's so difficult about it?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Why do you mean?



I mean how cinematic attacks seem to have some kind of weirdo priority that makes everything else stop for the sake of the brief cutscene :T

For example, if you bring in a support for an attack but then the opponent lands a Rasengan on you, your support just vanishes. Whether they've attacked or not. Even their support(s) go away if they have any up at the time.

It just doesn't make sense to me. And it can also be sort of abused in other ways, such as...



			
				Foxve said:
			
		

> I like to spam cinematic jutsu's and throws cause the person i'm fighting can't sub out of it when it's in motion.


...this :[


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey guys, do you think the Generations game would be better if combo-cancelling isn't available? 

I think introducing both the sub-bar and the combo cancelling is too much of an overkill. The reason why the sub-bar makes sense is because now you get to perform  a melee combo all the way to the end and get to see the move finished - satisfaction more guaranteed than Storm 2.

But why combo-cancelling? Why the rationale? I do it sometimes because it's available, but i do feel bad for performing 100+ hits with PTS Tenten while combo-cancelling in the air and repeating the move over and over again.

Would it be better to remove one of these two options?


----------



## Foxve (Jul 24, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I still say they need to fix that cinematic move stuff
> 
> It's a little broken...





Hydro Spiral said:


> I mean how cinematic attacks seem to have some kind of weirdo priority that makes everything else stop for the sake of the brief cutscene :T
> 
> For example, if you bring in a support for an attack but then the opponent lands a Rasengan on you, your support just vanishes. Whether they've attacked or not. Even their support(s) go away if they have any up at the time.
> 
> ...



I do that stuff because people ether always run away or do that annoying ass jump rush thing then run away, then turn around and do it again. When I hit someone, I want to make sure the attack hits home uninterrupted. The only reason I did in storm 2 was cause of the continuous sub abusing........


Red Raptor said:


> Hey guys, do you think the Generations game would be better if combo-cancelling isn't available?
> 
> I think introducing both the sub-bar and the combo cancelling is too much of an overkill. The reason why the sub-bar makes sense is because now you get to perform  a melee combo all the way to the end and get to see the move finished - satisfaction more guaranteed than Storm 2.
> 
> ...



The main problem in storm 2 was the massive sub spam do to how little chakra it costs to do so, so no it wouldn't. Though the combo canceling can go.......

They really need to get rid of spamming characters like deidera and both tenten's movesets


----------



## slickcat (Jul 24, 2012)

nobody needs combo cancelling if they had a proper fighting system which doesnt consist of OOOOO. after all when u combo cancel u have to rewatch the first OOOO buttons all over again unless u use the tilt. I like the feature but frankly it gets boring after a while.

 But I know this game isnt going to deviate from the OOOO scheme attacks all I can ask is for more indepth combos maybe some OOO delay OOO or OO hold O down. or OOO rapidly press O. its their call and if possible copy bayonetta  with the dodge offset that way when u attack and dodge while still holding the attack button u can pick up where ur combo left off.

This game has a long way to go. Hope they come up with more innovations. Also KCM naruto has 3 aerial combos, give everyone that and add aerial grab.


----------



## Klue (Jul 24, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I mean how cinematic attacks seem to have some kind of weirdo priority that makes everything else stop for the sake of the brief cutscene :T
> 
> For example, if you bring in a support for an attack but then the opponent lands a Rasengan on you, your support just vanishes. Whether they've attacked or not. Even their support(s) go away if they have any up at the time.
> 
> ...



lol, that really sucks.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 24, 2012)

Combo variety would be kinda nice. But I like the pick up & play feel... :T

I always figured they wanted to keep the controls really simple like that since this series has a-lot of younger fans. IDK.



Foxve said:


> I do that stuff because people ether always run away or do that annoying ass jump rush thing then run away, then turn around and do it again. When I hit someone, I want to make sure the attack hits home uninterrupted. The only reason I did in storm 2 was cause of the continuous sub abusing........


Oh, lmfao @ runners 

I mean it's a _fighting_ game 

But I'm not sure if anything can really be done about that playing style. If you could even call it that


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 24, 2012)

I've encountered Zabuza/ Suigetsu/ Kirin Sasuke players doing NOTHING but run and hide behind trees AND/ OR Ukon's Wall support to 1) activate their jutsu 2) spam Chakra shurikens 3) activate the Ultimate Jutsu - especially true for Kirin Sasuke players. 

So frankly I don't feel bad at all about using TS Tenten to show them who's the mistress of ninja tools . Even then I do much more dashing towards these players using these supposed mel?e combo characters. I mean the scenes can get utterly bothersome and crazy in such battles; with you trying to really chase your opponents. I think it's a joke that as a range character, my TS Tenten does more close range combat than these opponents. 

And sadly the number of such players is increasing, as well as such players being Rage Quitters.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 24, 2012)

Sadly not very hyped based off of what I've seen so far. Just looks like re-hash with extra characters. The new features aren't looking that hype worthy any more either. Guess story mode is going to be what really sells the game again. A shame.

If things keep looking like this I'll just wait for a price drop before getting it. Even the promise of Darui isn't worth $60


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 24, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Hey guys, do you think the Generations game would be better if combo-cancelling isn't available?



Nope. Getting raped by jutsu spamming after getting stuck on my own combos from Storm 2 was overkill enough. I hated that crap so much that it made me along with several other reasons quit on Storm 2's online altogether. Cancels really help for me since i no longer have to worry about some bastard initiating a jutsu or something else from behind me while doing combos. Though i can be abused to an extent so i'd rather they make combo cancels cost 30% of the chakra bar with each uses so that it's abuse could minimize more.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 24, 2012)

Black Sabbath II said:


> Sadly not very hyped based off of what I've seen so far. Just looks like re-hash with extra characters. The new features aren't looking that hype worthy any more either. Guess story mode is going to be what really sells the game again. A shame.
> 
> If things keep looking like this I'll just wait for a price drop before getting it. Even the promise of Darui isn't worth $60



Well there is a One Piece game coming out on PS3 in September


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 24, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Well there is a One Piece game coming out on PS3 in September



I'm on the fence with that one.  If the bleach game was anything to go by, then the One Piece game will have to pull off something miraculous to make me buy it right away. Spending 60 on the bleach game was my second greatest gaming regret.

First being buying Never Dead.


----------



## NO (Jul 24, 2012)

Wanted to get a Naruto game for my fixed ps3. Is Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations basically the best there is yet? Should I invest in another Naruto title or is this good? How long is story mode, hours?

Sorry about posting this here, didn't want to bump the other thread.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 25, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Wanted to get a Naruto game for my fixed ps3. Is Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations basically the best there is yet? Should I invest in another Naruto title or is this good? How long is story mode, hours?
> 
> Sorry about posting this here, didn't want to bump the other thread.



Story lacks important events and is short and has no RPG and Boss fights its just Anime stills/scenes and battles.
Lots of characters but still lacks some important characters but the roster is absolutely the best oit of released games.


----------



## NO (Jul 25, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Story lacks important events and is short and has no RPG and Boss fights its just Anime stills/scenes and battles.
> Lots of characters but still lacks some important characters but the roster is absolutely the best oit of released games.



Thanks man.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 25, 2012)

<3


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 25, 2012)

Foxve said:


> From what I heard, bleach games tend to be very repetitive and suck a majority of the time.


So they're accurate adaptations of the franchise? (I like Bleach but oh boy is that a good description of the manga)


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 26, 2012)

Lord Kurama looks fucking beautiful.

Oh Jesus christ...my hearrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt will collapse when if they animate the Tailed Beast fight. O LAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWD


----------



## Foxve (Jul 26, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> If that's so much of a problem then just buy the copy from Amazon UK



It doesn't really bother me at all. Infact this way you can't lose it somewhere and back it up on a drive or something. Even make mutiple copies. Just pointing out that it's the only flaw I see so far......



Jak N Blak said:


> Lord Kurama looks fucking beautiful.
> 
> Oh Jesus christ...my hearrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt will collapse when if they animate the Tailed Beast fight. O LAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWD



If they over animate that episode like the Pein vs Six-tailed Naruto fight(episode 167), shit gonna hit the fan........


----------



## Grimsley (Jul 26, 2012)

i want kurenai, anko and shizune + tsunade byakogou form playable and i'll be satisfied


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jul 26, 2012)

^ Kurenai would be welcome.
If they include Rinnegan Tobi with Dat Fan, I'll be having a field day. It's gonna be fan-tastic.


----------



## SignOfKai (Jul 26, 2012)

Wraith_Madara said:


> ^ Kurenai would be welcome.
> If they include Rinnegan Tobi with Dat Fan, I'll be having a field day. It's gonna be fan-tastic.



Not happening. Kurenai, I mean. CC2 is content with giving us the bare minimum and they're not going to include any more than they have to. Tobi is a no-brainer, but characters like Shizune, Kurenai, or Anko will be support-only at best.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 26, 2012)

Kurenai is pregnant lmfao Anko maybe and Shizune is also a no.
All I care about is playing the Jinchuriki and Chojuro.
Darui and Chojuro are the only Kage guards that have shown enough for a moveset well maybe Kurotsuchi.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jul 26, 2012)

^ If they include Chojuro, then they better include Ao.


FuutonElemental said:


> Not happening. Kurenai, I mean. CC2 is content with giving us the bare minimum and they're not going to include any more than they have to.


That seems to be the standard rule these days. 
But I guess I can understand if they don't include every minor character.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 26, 2012)

Kurotsuchi's moveset:
Regular jutsu: Water style - Water trumpet
Ultimate jutsu: Earth style - Erupt
Awakening jutsu: Lava style - Quicklime

Easy peasy.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 26, 2012)

Wraith_Madara said:


> ^ If they include Chojuro, then they better include Ao.
> 
> That seems to be the standard rule these days.
> But I guess I can understand if they don't include every minor character.



Ao didn't do anything.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 26, 2012)

On the support-only character thing, why do they even make them? What's the point of making support-only characters? One of the few things I liked about Storm 2 was the absence of them......


----------



## Jaruka (Jul 26, 2012)

I really hope they don't give us support-only characters. I'd rather just not have some characters than face the frustration of only getting to see them do one attack. My biggest worry is easily the 7 Swordsmen of the Mist. I would really like for all of them to be present but I realise that we'll probably just get Zabuza and 6 support-only characters.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 26, 2012)

Support only is lame. It like cock teasing that "this character was this close to being playable, but then we said fuck it", or at least that's how I felt in Gen.

I already know it's gonna happen here to, and I won't like it.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 26, 2012)

The 7 Swordsmen should be in Zabuzas combos honestly Zabuzas combos in Gen were extremely boring.
I'm more worried about the Jinchuriki being playable.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 26, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The 7 Swordsmen should be in Zabuzas combos honestly Zabuzas combos in Gen were extremely boring.
> I'm more worried about the Jinchuriki being playable.



My guess is they use them with a version of tobi, and make a another pain like character with them. That is if they make it that far.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 26, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> Wanted to get a Naruto game for my fixed ps3. Is Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations basically the best there is yet? Should I invest in another Naruto title or is this good? How long is story mode, hours?
> 
> Sorry about posting this here, didn't want to bump the other thread.



if you like online fighting and a lot of playable characters you should get it. it has all the character you would want. but if you want boss battles, and more of a story line then no.

i would like an rpg type of naruto game for ps3 or xbox  but i doubt we will get one


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 26, 2012)

Gabe said:


> if you like online fighting and a lot of playable characters you should get it. it has all the character you would want. but if you want boss battles, and more of a story line then no.
> 
> i would like an rpg type of naruto game for ps3 or xbox  but i doubt we will get one



"All the characters you want"
LMFAO NOPE!


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jul 26, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Ao didn't do anything.


Not in the war, no, but he did pursue Danzo.
Though his known jutsu list isn't exactly.. grand. I'm sure they can make something up, if they want to. (They did for Karin, didn't they? I don't remember her showing any special attacks, but maybe she did in the anime)

Would they include one bodyguard as playable, and not the other one? 


Gabe said:


> i would like an rpg type of naruto game for ps3 or xbox  but i doubt we will get one


I'm still waiting for Naruto: The Pokemon Game. Travel around the nations, capture rogue ninjas, and TnJ them into joining your team. Challenge the greatest shinobis in the different nations as you prepare your shinobis, their fighting style, and collect jutsus, for the ultimate contest. Will never happen, but what a game...


----------



## Gabe (Jul 26, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> "All the characters you want"
> LMFAO NOPE!



to me yes other may or may not agree but the sound four were not important to me. and the one there i liked and accepted why the support were only support because they did not show much in the anime.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 26, 2012)

Gabe said:


> to me yes other may or may not agree but the sound four were not important to me. and the one there i liked and accepted why the support were only support because they did not show much in the anime.



Sound 4 showed more than any characters they added this game I mean Masked Man and Obito did very little they got in. Also Kurenai,Anko,Shizune should have been playable they showed enough especially since they were in the older games.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2012)

Gabe said:


> to me yes other may or may not agree but the sound four were not important to me _*a lot of people*_. and the one there i liked and accepted why the support were only support because they did not show much in the anime.



I completely agree with Gabe.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 26, 2012)

Lawliet.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes, one of the few intelligent characters in shonen manga


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 26, 2012)

I only care about Trollkage, all the rest can gtfo.

Also Cloak costumes for Suigetsu and Jugo plz.


----------



## SignOfKai (Jul 26, 2012)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> That's false. Only SR is really repetitive, but it's a beat'em and they just about always end up like that. The only ones ever noted people saying sucked were SR(for not having as much as it could have, and being just ok-ish when people were hoping for more) Shattered blade, and one other that name I can't remember. I hear mostly good thing about the other games, tho only like 2 of those ever made it outside of japan.
> 
> The OP game is a dynasty warriors game made by those people. So if you like DW gameply then you will like it. Tho I hate from what I hear all the DLC is just modes you can unlock in the game itself and costumes.(costumes are the most worthless of all DLC!)
> 
> ...



SR sucked. I don't know who's bright idea it was to turn Bleach into a DW-style game, but it was insanely stupid. Heat the Soul has to be the best franchise of Bleach games out there, hands down.

There should be no reason for there to be any support-only characters. They put Karin in the second game, so there really isn't any excuse they can muster other than laziness if they do end up doing it.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 26, 2012)

Trollkage was the only Revived Kage who wasn't a clone <_< so I agree but I also want others.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 26, 2012)

through the lens of google trans this seems as if it states, something about the road to a ninja movie, making it into a videogame, or will also appear in a software, i wish we had someone here who knew japanese to clear this up

some of it in google trans



> NARUTO-Naruto -" We are the first place there also are developing a game software, it is a "Participant" literally. So, will the data at the time of film script screenplay went up. Does not say anything apart from the opinion. Is the feeling of "Nice to meet you this year because of content like this movie." Is, well, character of the movie version will also appear in the game or in collaboration as was the case during the "Narutimate Hero 2" of the past if there is a special reason. This is the story of this Part is a chance to talk because it is not that.



lol i dont know what you guys can take from that


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 27, 2012)

Dude I have Japanese Ultimate Ninja 2 I loved playing Doto! And the Land of Snow stages! That would be awesome to have that evil Naruto!


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 27, 2012)

Evil Naruto confirmed


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 27, 2012)

I got a response regarding that movie character blog.
 "@EnzoUnversed hmm!? I have not heard anything related movie characters... - Ryuta"


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 27, 2012)

Will the rubber dude be in this game?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 27, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Will the rubber dude be in this game?



Actually he showed like 4 Jutsu he actually has a good chance.


----------



## Joker J (Jul 28, 2012)

*hopes for all members of the 7 Swordsmen of the Mist to be playable*....


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 28, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Actually he showed like 4 Jutsu he actually has a good chance*... as a support exclusive character*.



Fixed for accuracy and justice.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 28, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Fixed for accuracy and justice.



Why he's more interesting than Kurotsuchi and has a more important role. *Trollface*


----------



## Foxve (Jul 30, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Will the rubber dude be in this game?



I thought you ment Luffy for a second


----------



## Foxve (Jul 30, 2012)

If Menma is in this game, that be reason enough alone to get it


----------



## G (Jul 30, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Why he's more interesting than Kurotsuchi and has a more important role. *Trollface*



Kurotsuchi is really interesting imo, she's a girl and has actually pretty good jutsu.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 30, 2012)

If we get Menma in this game, we may also see a return of Hokage garb Naruto as well, which would be cool.


----------



## Jaruka (Jul 30, 2012)

I really haven't been following anything about this movie and I'm now only interested because it's in the game so... What the Hell is the movie about?


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 30, 2012)

I won't put it past CC2 to include a couple of AU characters, namely Menma and 4th Hokage Kizashi Haruno.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Jul 30, 2012)

I wonder if we'll get Kushina as a Character then...


----------



## SignOfKai (Jul 30, 2012)

We definitely need a guest character in this game. Like what Lars was to Strom 2.
But whom..?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Jul 30, 2012)

A lot of people want Goku or Ichigo, I couldn't care less about guest characters though.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 30, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> I really haven't been following anything about this movie and I'm now only interested because it's in the game so... What the Hell is the movie about?



It's about naruto and sakura being trapped in a genjutsu based universe. Just recently found out it wasn't all a genjutsu.



Icegaze said:


> I won't put it past CC2 to include a couple of AU characters, namely Menma and 4th Hokage Kizashi Haruno.



What kind of abilities does sakura's father have? Didn't see the movie, just heard. Bit's of it. Why the hell would he replace minato?



HK-47 said:


> If we get Menma in this game, we may also see a return of Hokage garb Naruto as well, which would be cool.



He better have a different moveset then and not be clone like in storm 2. Hokage naruto was the biggest waste of a slot


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Jul 30, 2012)

If we DON'T get at least redesigned combos for every character from Storm 2 AND Generations, Imma be pissed...


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 30, 2012)

Dragon Ball in my Storm 3?


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 30, 2012)

Foxve said:


> He better have a different moveset then and not be clone like in storm 2. Hokage naruto was the biggest waste of a slot



While I would've liked to have had a new moveset for him, he didn't take up a slot. He was a nice little bonus in the form of an extra costume for Sage Naruto. Regardless it was a cool novelty.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 30, 2012)

CC2 denied the movue character right to my face on Twitter so don't hope for anything..


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Jul 30, 2012)

Well at least we know not to get our hopes up. I'm okay with that though.


----------



## Jaruka (Jul 30, 2012)

Foxve said:


> It's about naruto and sakura being trapped in a genjutsu based universe. Just recently found out it wasn't all a genjutsu.


Wonderful. I believe I saw something about 'Sharingan Naruto' this morning, that could be interesting


----------



## SignOfKai (Jul 30, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> If we DON'T get at least redesigned combos for every character from Storm 2 AND Generations, Imma be pissed...



*Every* character? No. I don't think characters like Asuma or Kisame require any changes. However, they need to change some Jutsu's, tilts, and Ougi around. Some characters just have the most undeniably useless shit, while others have the godliest shit known to man. I'm looking at you Tsuchikage and Masked Man.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Jul 30, 2012)

FuutonElemental said:


> *Every* character? No. I don't think characters like Asuma or Kisame require any changes. However, they need to change some Jutsu's, tilts, and Ougi around. Some characters just have the most undeniably useless shit, while others have the godliest shit known to man. I'm looking at you Tsuchikage and Masked Man.


Fair enough I guess. I mainly meant the copy and pastes we got from Storm 2, those NEED to go. Or at least a slight alter so it doesnt feel like we're playing the exact same character we've been playing as for 3 straight games. Also some simple balancing of some characters movesets because, like you said, some have useless attacks while some have GODLY attacks.


----------



## Vash (Jul 30, 2012)

*insert whiny comment about a game where hardly anything has been shown yet*


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Jul 30, 2012)

Jak said:


> *insert whiny comment about a game where hardly anything has been shown yet*


Hehe, I guess we really shouldn't be jumping to conclusions like we are


----------



## Vash (Jul 30, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> Hehe, I guess we really shouldn't be jumping to conclusions like we are



I get people wanting things changed, and I feel exactly the same way. But this thread has become a giant whine fest "If I don't get this character then I don't buy" "CC2 are lazy" "this is broken, fix it. FIX IT FIX IT " "Everyone better get new moves grrr"

Can't people show a little more patience and quit jumping the gun over nothing but guesses? If shit isn't fixed when CC2 show gameplay/character roster/online then complain like there's no tomorrow, because I know I will.

Until then, at least try to keep this thread a little positive.

This isn't directed at you Jake Protagonist, it's about the thread in general.

yes this was a whine post... QUIET


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Jul 30, 2012)

Fair Enough!


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 30, 2012)

Foxve said:


> I thought you ment Luffy for a second



That'd be good too 



G said:


> Kurotsuchi is really interesting imo, *she's a girl* and has actually pretty good jutsu.



Wow, that's a really good reason for Kurotsuchi to be _interesting_, eh G? 



Jaruka said:


> I really haven't been following anything about this movie and I'm now only interested because it's in the game so... What the Hell is the movie about?



Where has it been said that the movie will be somehow included in Storm 3?



Icegaze said:


> I won't put it past CC2 to include a couple of AU characters, namely Menma and 4th Hokage Kizashi Haruno.



I hear the term AU thrown a lot in the forums.. Anyone mind telling me what AU means?



Jak said:


> I get people wanting things changed, and I feel exactly the same way. But this thread has become a giant whine fest "If I don't get this character then I don't buy" "CC2 are lazy" "this is broken, fix it. FIX IT FIX IT " "Everyone better get new moves grrr"
> 
> Can't people show a little more patience and quit jumping the gun over nothing but guesses? If shit isn't fixed when CC2 show gameplay/character roster/online then complain like there's no tomorrow, because I know I will.
> 
> ...



The "if I don't get this, I don't buy" and "CC2 is lazy" comments came from one person. I'm not calling any names The Flames of Youth 4ever but that said person should be disregarded for any comment 

And not everyone's complaining  I mostly constructively criticize based on what I know, as I was earlier about the awakening system, which I even withheld my fury due to no true detail on the mechanism.

But you're right, this thread seems to have a lot of complaining thrown around every so often


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 30, 2012)

AU = Alternate Universe.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 30, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Where has it been said that the movie will be somehow included in Storm 3?
> 
> 
> 
> I hear the term AU thrown a lot in the forums.. Anyone mind telling me what AU means?



It hasn't been metioned in the game.......yet 


AU = alternate universe


----------



## Gabe (Jul 30, 2012)

tobi with his fan and purple mask should be in the game wonder if they will just have him with the jins as paths as his power or something


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Jul 30, 2012)

That would be neat


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 30, 2012)

The Jinchuriki better be playable they were the most Important Edo Tenseis after Madara.
They also had unique Jutsu styles and two transformations.
Better than Clone Kages.


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 30, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> AU = Alternate Universe.





Foxve said:


> It hasn't been metioned in the game.......yet
> 
> 
> AU = alternate universe



oOoOooeEeEeEaAaAAahh... Now I know.

Thank you dearly, good comrades 



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The Jinchuriki better be playable they were the most Important Edo Tenseis after Madara.
> They also had unique Jutsu styles and two transformations.
> Better than Clone Kages.



We've heard you, dude. You like the jins


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jul 30, 2012)

There is another character I want and that's Healthy Nagato aka Red hair young Nagato.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Jul 30, 2012)

I was just thinking that it would be cool if we got him as well. It all depends if The Anime gets that far by the time the game is being finished up I guess though.

Yes by the way, It was confirmed that they're going as far as the Anime is going.


----------



## SignOfKai (Jul 30, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> Fair enough I guess. I mainly meant the copy and pastes we got from Storm 2, those NEED to go. Or at least a slight alter so it doesnt feel like we're playing the exact same character we've been playing as for 3 straight games. Also some simple balancing of some characters movesets because, like you said, some have useless attacks while some have GODLY attacks.



I'm confident that any characters who have been shown to battle this arc will be changed, even if slightly. You can expect Choji to bust out the butterfly wings, but I'm not sure of much else.

Useless like Orochi's Jutsu and Ougi..


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jul 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghrsuV5yclo&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

Just so we dont forget Generations! Just made this video about this annoying Grab Loop that's been popping up more and more online, i was even able to go right into ultimate with this.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 31, 2012)

Aeion said:


> That'd be good too
> 
> 
> 
> I hear the term AU thrown a lot in the forums.. Anyone mind telling me what AU means?





*Spoiler*: __ 



Australia? 

Oh wait, someone already answered it for me. lol


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Jul 31, 2012)

This video contains everything that should be in Storm 3. Seriously, these ideas are bloody brilliant! 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKwE56fvZ1w&list=FLJheXo1t3CDcgO2eiIN7wZw&index=2&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 31, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> This video contains everything that should be in Storm 3. Seriously, these ideas are bloody brilliant!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKwE56fvZ1w&list=FLJheXo1t3CDcgO2eiIN7wZw&index=2&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]​



Holy fuck almost an hour long 

But seriously, what this dudes decribes is not "suggestions for improvement" anymore. Its almost an complete new game


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Jul 31, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> Holy fuck almost an hour long
> 
> But seriously, what this dudes decribes is not "suggestions for improvement" anymore. Its almost an complete new game


I guess so, but it sure is a game I would LOVE to play! 

Besides, I'm sure it wouldn't be COMPLETELY different. It could still use the same engine and stuff.


----------



## Bloo (Jul 31, 2012)

Edō Itachi, Madara, and BM Naruto better be on the roster.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Jul 31, 2012)

Bloo said:


> Edō Itachi, Madara, and BM Naruto better be on the roster.


Depends if the Anime is that far by the time the game is being completed :/


----------



## Aeiou (Jul 31, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> This video contains everything that should be in Storm 3. Seriously, these ideas are bloody brilliant!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKwE56fvZ1w&list=FLJheXo1t3CDcgO2eiIN7wZw&index=2&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]​



TL;DW (too long didn't watch)

Summarize plx


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Jul 31, 2012)

Aeion said:


> TL;DW (too long didn't watch)
> 
> Summarize plx




Honestly though, I can't. The whole thing is EXTREMELY detailed, and there is a reason for everything. Trust me though, its an hour well spent. He is also posting 10 minute videos for everyone of his ideas with better drawings and stuff. I HIGHLY recommend checking this and the others out, seriously, the ideas are fantastic!


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jul 31, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> This video contains everything that should be in Storm 3. Seriously, these ideas are bloody brilliant!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKwE56fvZ1w&list=FLJheXo1t3CDcgO2eiIN7wZw&index=2&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]​



>One hour long
>His voice is unbearable

I'll pass- Lil B


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 31, 2012)

Looked at the list of what he covers. Characters isn't on there. Not worth watching in my eyes. If they improve things cool, however thinking about enough things to improve that you can fill an hour with your suggestions is just setting yourself up for disappointment.

So no it is not an hour well spent.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Jul 31, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Looked at the list of what he covers. Characters isn't on there. Not worth watching in my eyes. If they improve things cool, however thinking about enough things to improve that you can fill an hour with your suggestions is just setting yourself up for disappointment.
> 
> So no it is not an hour well spent.


So gameplay mechanics and how the game works and is balanced in general means nothing to you? Come on man, the Characters are gonna be obvious anyway, I don't see why people are worried about them. It'll have every important or semi important Ninja from as far as the War ark gets in the Anime by the time the Game is being completed.

Question Answered.

He gives out EXTREMELY interesting, not to mention fun sounding, ideas on how the game would play out, and how to fix most of the problems in the Franchise. It sure is not doomed to fail either my friend. If Cyber Connect 2 WASN'T listening to us, then WHY would the Sub bar be in Generations?


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 31, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> So gameplay mechanics and how the game works and is balanced in general means nothing to you? Come on man, the Characters are gonna be obvious anyway, I don't see why people are worried about them. It'll have every important or semi important Ninja from as far as the War ark gets in the Anime by the time the Game is being completed.
> 
> Question Answered.
> 
> He gives out EXTREMELY interesting, not to mention fun sounding, ideas on how the game would play out, and how to fix most of the problems in the Franchise. It sure is not doomed to fail either my friend. If Cyber Connect 2 WASN'T listening to us, then WHY would the Sub bar be in Generations?


The gameplay mechanics are fine already. I'd much rather enjoy the improvements they make than have ideas of what they could do. As I said it's setting yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Jul 31, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> The gameplay mechanics are fine already. I'd much rather enjoy the improvements they make than have ideas of what they could do. As I said it's setting yourself up for disappointment.


Actually, the gameplay mechanics are EXTREMELY broken. Plus, there is always room for improvement, and I'm sure CC2 knows this. You can't just assume there's no way it'll happen. Keep your mind open and optimistic, you know.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 31, 2012)

NU-KazeKage said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghrsuV5yclo&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Just so we dont forget Generations! Just made this video about this annoying Grab Loop that's been popping up more and more online, i was even able to go right into ultimate with this.


Can't you just sub out of it before you get caught in the loop? Doesn't seem all that problematic unless you run out of subs.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 1, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> Can't you just sub out of it before you get caught in the loop? Doesn't seem all that problematic unless you run out of subs.



If you do it right online because of the little lag that's always there its unsubable only if done at the right time. Offline its good only the first time cause they are caught off guard.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 1, 2012)

My wish list (movesets):

Roshi~
regular jutsu: lava style - scorching rocks
ultimate jutsu: biju transformation - lava geyser
awakening mode: V2 jin
awakening jutsu: lava style - flower fruit mountain

Yugito~
regular jutsu: mouse hairball
ultimate jutsu: biju transformation - nibi fireball
awakening mode: V2 jin
awakening jutsu: supersonic claw slash

Utakata~
regular jutsu: water style - bubble technique
ultimate jutsu: biju transformation - corrosion gas
awakening mode: V2 jin
awakening jutsu: leech gap


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 1, 2012)

The Jinchuriki with Bijuu forms as awakening is all I want.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 1, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The Jinchuriki with Bijuu forms as awakening is all I want.


Stop repeating yourself.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 2, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The Jinchuriki with Bijuu forms as awakening is all I want.



Nobody gives a fuck. We've heard you repeat the same damn thing for the last 40+ pages of this thread. Sit quietly like the rest of us and wait for news to be revealed.


----------



## Hohohaha (Aug 2, 2012)

Hope they will do something serious about sub bar  not that I like unlimited sub but the current sub system isn't working for me at all.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 2, 2012)

My friend said that cancels aren't dashes they're just cancels he said he saw this in the Minato demo. If this is true it could be a massive fix he said from what he's seen you can't chakra dash someone back into a combo. This is awesome I hated having to use 3 subs and still getting hit on one combo or even one Jutsu.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 2, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> My friend said that cancels aren't dashes they're just cancels he said he saw this in the Minato demo. If this is true it could be a massive fix he said from what he's seen you can't chakra dash someone back into a combo. This is awesome I hated having to use 3 subs and still getting hit on one combo or even one Jutsu.


That actually WOULD make the game a lot less broken! Well done CC2!


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 2, 2012)

Hohohaha said:


> Hope they will do something serious about sub bar  not that I like unlimited sub but the current sub system isn't working for me at all.



i personally think there's nothing wrong with the sub system now, it's better now then storm 2's where it was difficult landing a combo because of basically unlimited substitutions.  perhaps they could add 2 more sub bars idk but i dont think the sub system is going to have a dramatic change tbh


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 2, 2012)

Rumor:Hanzo and Mifune in next scan and Hokage Naruto as bonus and movie advertisement


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 2, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Rumor:Hanzo and Mifune in next scan and Hokage Naruto as bonus and movie advertisement


I knew that first part would probably happen, but the last art sounds neat.


----------



## Jaruka (Aug 2, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Rumor:Hanzo and Mifune in next scan and Hokage Naruto as bonus and movie advertisement


Considering V-Jump isn't out for another 3 weeks, I'd like to know where this rumour came from.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 2, 2012)

Here for more Detail on the next scan.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 2, 2012)

NU-KazeKage said:


> If you do it right online because of the little lag that's always there its unsubable only if done at the right time. Offline its good only the first time cause they are caught off guard.


Then shouldn't the blame be aimed at the net-code itself and not that particular move?


----------



## Jaruka (Aug 2, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> Here for more Detail on the next scan.


Ah, I used to know the guy whose website that is. However, I can't say there's anything concrete enough for me to think it's true but I really hope it is.


----------



## Vash (Aug 2, 2012)

dat Mifune


----------



## Jaga (Aug 2, 2012)

yahoooo! hokage naruto, mifune, and hanzo will be playable in storm 3!! er rumor for now, but SI's rumors always come true.


----------



## Jaruka (Aug 2, 2012)

Ah, TaleTaleSource. Okay, now I'm really looking forward to it! Can't wait to see how these two play and even just look!

I'm also happy that now we'll have it revealed whether CC2 are using the manga Edos or the Anim? Edos (the difference being the cracks on their bodies as opposed to just black eyes) and I also hope we get non-edo costumes for them all!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 2, 2012)

Fuck yeah Mifune, hope this is true, I want to play as a samurai.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 2, 2012)

I really wanted these two if this is true id be very happy.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 3, 2012)

Here's what I think Hanzo's moveset will be:

regular jutsu: fire style - hidden explosive tags
awakening mode: poison gas release (physical contact with Hanzo poisons the opponent)
awakening jutsu: summoning - ibuse poison gas
ultimate jutsu: summoning - ibuse swallow poison trap

Not too sure about Mifune though. :/ I mean, I guess he'd have OP and AOE sword attacks. And he'll have the chakra beam slash that the fodder samurai use.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 3, 2012)

Hanzo playable would be epic, his awakening should be his summon :33


----------



## Si Style (Aug 3, 2012)

Mifune will have a slash jutsu similar to Kimimaro, UNS1 Orochimaru or Hidan - but he'll probably be a quick character. His awakening will probably be very similar to Asumas.

Hanzou will have a jutsu similar to Shizune and will have a large awakening in his salamander summoning, like Kankuro's awakening.

So the pattern suggests a new reveal to correspond with anime, and once they have gaps they'll announce KinGin bros, Edo costumes etc.

Anyone else think there's been a lot of attention paid to awakening mechanics? This makes me think there's more focus on them, like they need to be more integral. This puts a lot more stock in the idea of awakened bijuu - I just can't picture the horse dolphin one and how it'll play...

One more thing - this will only cover 2 1/2 arcs, so I fully expect side quests/stories like akatsuki vs jinchuriki, when/if they're announced as playable.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 3, 2012)

Hanzo.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm hoping Hanzo doesn't get the Ibuse summon awakening like some of you seem to suggest. I prefer Ibuse to be a jutsu.
I was never fond of summon/biju awakenings. For instance, I hope Killerbee is in his V2 chakra cloak form instead of his biju form. Same goes to the other jins (just like Sage Naruto when he awakens).


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 3, 2012)

I like giant awakenings.
Also does anybody think we will get healthy Nagato like Edo Nagato after regenerating?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 3, 2012)

My first prospective main is confirmed. 

I have a feeling Mifune is going to play particularly well. Either that or he will be shit tier. There's no middle ground for this


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 3, 2012)

My prospective mains are pretty much confirmed as well.  :ho
Ok maybe with the exception of Dragon sage mode Kabuto. But Darui and Edo Itachi (hopefully with the yasaka magatama, water dragon bullet and fire nail crimson jutsu).

I think Itachi will have 2 different movesets in UNS 3, one with the Akatsuki cloak and one with the Edo tensei cloak.
Will be eepppiiiic!


----------



## Si Style (Aug 3, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> I'm hoping Hanzo doesn't get the Ibuse summon awakening like some of you seem to suggest. I prefer Ibuse to be a jutsu.
> I was never fond of summon/biju awakenings. For instance, I hope Killerbee is in his V2 chakra cloak form instead of his biju form. Same goes to the other jins (just like Sage Naruto when he awakens).



Won't that be incredibly repetitive if all jinchuriki have a blood chakra cloak as awakenings?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 3, 2012)

For those wondering what characters we'll get, according to an interview at Comic Con, The story will get to as far as the Anime gets by the time of it's release... Kind of disappointing, but the Manga won't be done for another 2 Years anyway, so I guess it doesn't matter. So Its all up for interpretation how far the Anime will be by then. We'll probably get all the Edo characters I'd imagine.

Also, I hope for Biju awakenings too, Or some alteration of it at least.... WAIT! They should make choseable Awakenings for Characters! What I mean is, you can CHOSE to have a Biju form, or one of the normal Chakra Mode forms if you prefer them for a Junchuriki! That way there can also be tournament modes where Biju forms arent allowed for those who don't like them or think they're OP! What you guys think?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 3, 2012)

I've noticed they're releasing new scans roughly around the same time an episode aired with a "new" correspondending character

- When Darui was battling Kinkaku 2 weeks ago his scans were relased
- Now Hanzo and Mifune are released. And they had their anime debut yesterday


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 3, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> I've noticed they're releasing new scans roughly around the same time an episode aired with a "new" correspondending character
> 
> - When Darui was battling Kinkaku 2 weeks ago his scans were relased
> - Now Hanzo and Mifune are released. And they had their anime debut yesterday


This is probably what they meant by going with the Anime then. Pretty cool tactic


----------



## Si Style (Aug 3, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> I've noticed they're releasing new scans roughly around the same time an episode aired with a "new" correspondending character
> 
> - When Darui was battling Kinkaku 2 weeks ago his scans were relased
> - Now Hanzo and Mifune are released. And they had their anime debut yesterday



You're 8 hours too late...


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 3, 2012)

Si Style said:


> You're 8 hours too late...



Just noticed your post 


Anyway since it  will be released in spring its possible Rinnegan Tobi & Madara will be playable. Pretty sure SM Kabuto is

Anime is now roughly at chapter ~540. Manga is nearing chapter 600.

~60 chapters ahead, pacing of 2 chapters an episode, we got roughly 30 esisodes before anime catches up to chapter 600

Assuming no filler, this pacing will be reached at spring 2013


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 3, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> *Assuming no filler*, this pacing will be reached at spring 2013


Hillarious. But seriously if any arc should have filler it's this one. Giving the characters who didn't get a fight one.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 3, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> Just noticed your post
> 
> 
> Anyway since it  will be released in spring its possible Rinnegan Tobi & Madara will be playable. Pretty sure SM Kabuto is
> ...





Are you me in another, slower reality?


----------



## Jaga (Aug 4, 2012)

mifune, hanzo, hokahe naruto confirmed!!!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 4, 2012)

*HYPE OMFGDSBUFBSUBVEBYWYVE51DBCVR6V36VC7RF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*   

Please tell me there's a way for Hokage Naruto to be playable in UNSG because i see two copies of it on the scan.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 4, 2012)

Seems like the demo at the Japan premiere is the same, shit man


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 4, 2012)

Fucking epic


----------



## Foxve (Aug 4, 2012)

Hokage Naruto clone again huh?  Well here's hoping Menma's in the game


----------



## slickcat (Aug 4, 2012)

Mifune should be interesting since this game lacks sword users other than sasuke. Mifune uses iaido which is more exaggerated in games and anime than in reality so should have an interesting moveset.

Hokage Naruto...pfft not holding my breathe another sage mode clone.the game needs to reduce the number of sasukes and Narutos really.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 4, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Hokage Naruto clone again huh?  Well here's hoping Menma's in the game


Well since Sage Naruto isn't likely to be playable (since the game will start where Storm 2 or Generations left off) he won't really be a clone in this game. I'm glad he's still got Sage Naruto's moveset, I wonder what awakening he'll use (maybe the new KCM that appears to have a cloak).



slickcat said:


> Hokage Naruto...pfft not holding my breathe another sage mode clone.the game needs to reduce the number of sasukes and Narutos really.


Well most won't be returning.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 4, 2012)

I am surprised Hanzo is playable beside his salamander he did not did much,I remember being disapointed in him still he have a awesome character desing.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone know who Hanzo is fighting in the bottom panel of the new scan, its definitely not Mifune, and the person has white spikey hair


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 4, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Won't that be incredibly repetitive if all jinchuriki have a blood chakra cloak as awakenings?


it will specialty since most likely the gold and silver brother will have one too.


i prefer them having their full Jinchuriki form as awakening.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 4, 2012)

Do people realize that big awakenings are the easiest to beat in the game?  It's actually worse to transform than to stay the same. But whatever, people like what they like. It'll just make it that more easy for me


----------



## Saturday (Aug 4, 2012)

is it a coincidence that they confirmed them right after mifune and hanzo's fight aired  on the anime?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 4, 2012)

What the hell really I can't see shit though this time Hokage Naruto has a headband.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 4, 2012)

Saturday said:


> is it a coincidence that they confirmed them right after mifune and hanzo's fight aired  on the anime?


Nope, they're probably doing that on purpose for the joke of it. I'd be lying If I said it wasn't pretty clever.


----------



## Austin (Aug 4, 2012)

Is Kushina playable yet?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 4, 2012)

austin said:


> Is Kushina playable yet?


 If Kushina and Young Kushina are playable, I want Young Minato to be Playable! ... Not that these characters mentioned are really "Necessary" characters, but hey, it'd be nice.


----------



## Austin (Aug 4, 2012)

Kushina is necessary for me to buy it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 4, 2012)

Jaga said:


> mifune, hanzo, hokahe naruto confirmed!!!!



Good stuff. 

Hmm I remember beating Generations but not exactly getting the 4th Hokage wardrobe. Oh well, judging by the scan it does look like to match the format in which Naruto don it in Road to Ninja.

Darui, Mifune and Hanzou are so far confirmed, but we still have quite a long list of character to see added. I wonder if they will also let us play with the "prime" Hiruzen from the first Boss battle with the Kyuubi/Kurama.

And speaking of Boss battles, anyone thinks they'll turn that small skirmish between Yami Naruto and Naruto into a epic fight in the Waterfall of Truth?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 4, 2012)

hopefully the reanimated Kages make it.


----------



## G (Aug 4, 2012)

Man i hope Darui wont be the only bodyguard to be playable.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 4, 2012)

G said:


> Man i hope Darui wont be the only bodyguard to be playable.



he is  the only one with a realfight


----------



## G (Aug 4, 2012)

But still.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 4, 2012)

I can see Kurotsuchi and Choujuro being playable. Fu and Torune are dead, Ao and C haven't shown enough and I guess Akatsuchi could be playable.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 4, 2012)

Chojuro is the only guard I care about after Darui.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 4, 2012)

Kurotsuchi should be playable she showed quite a few techs vs kabuto she used her cement jutsu and the water trumpet and in the war she helped her dad use the excavation jutsu to bring the  zetsus from the ground. but speaking of her father he should be awesome in the game with his huge jutsu he tried vs gedo mazo and his doton punch he used to help darui.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 4, 2012)

I would like to have C and Kurotsuchi playable 
Chojuro is a given.

Still, only one of my prospective mains has been confirmed (Mifune). Waiting on Trollkage 

I'd like to see some more gameplay info as well. How are they handling online this time? Will there be a training mode or something? So many questions to be answer, so little time


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 4, 2012)

Surprised characters like Mifune/Hanzo are playable, considering they've hardly done anything. This is a good sign for other characters being included in the game.

Wondering why they skipped the debut of Gin/Kin brothers, though


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 4, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Surprised characters like Mifune/Hanzo are playable, considering they've hardly done anything. This is a good sign for other characters being included in the game.
> 
> Wondering why they skipped the debut of Gin/Kin brothers, though


 I guess they thought we would realize they're a given since Darui is playable. Which we all did I'm pretty sure, but still, confirmation would be nice.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Aug 4, 2012)

Jaga said:


> mifune, hanzo, hokahe naruto confirmed!!!!



Awesome.

Hokage Naruto, huh? I can only hope that they can include the story from Road to Ninja, so we can have another boss battle with Menma. I would love to see that. After all, I don't think CC2 has enough stuff with just war arc, so why not use the movie storylline, or at least a boss battle with Menma. I can only wish.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 4, 2012)

wonder if hokage naruto will be the same as the one in storm 2 or have new moves


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 4, 2012)

Gabe said:


> wonder if hokage naruto will be the same as the one in storm 2 or have new moves


I'd imagine he'll have some new moves at the very least. Same Jutsu is fine with me. The way he uses it though looks a little different if you look at the picture.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 4, 2012)

IMO, KinGin brothers should share a single character slot. And have Ginkaku appear during Kin's combo strings and jutsus.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 4, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> IMO, KinGin brothers should share a single character slot. And have Ginkaku appear during Kin's combo strings and jutsus.


Eh, that would feel a little awkward. Then again I guess it worked for Pain, so I guess it could go either way.


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't wanna start the Sound 5 argument again, but man! Mifune and Hanzo?!? Just cuz Kishi devoted two (pointless IMO) chapters to them, and they are playable? Man! I guess it's due to the war arc but that'd better mean the following are playable:

Kurotsuchi, Kitsuchi, the Tailed Beasts and their hosts, Kin/ Gin, Chouza, Chouji and his butterfly Mode for an Awakening, Tenten with the Bashosen in her Awakening, ZETSU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 4, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> I don't wanna start the Sound 5 argument again, but man! Mifune and Hanzo?!? Just cuz Kishi devoted two (pointless IMO) chapters to them, and they are playable? Man! I guess it's due to the war arc but that'd better mean the following are playable:
> 
> Kurotsuchi, Kitsuchi, the Tailed Beasts and their hosts, Kin/ Gin, Chouza, Chouji and his butterfly Mode for an Awakening, Tenten with the Bashosen in her Awakening, ZETSU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They've learned their lesson form the Sound 5 thing I believe. So they're making up for it by having "the most extensive amount of characters for any Naruto game ever". Which is awesome! However, they said the story will only go as far as the anime has gotten by it's release. However, that should be almost around where we are now in the Manga, so no biggie.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm sorry if I bring it up to much but I have hope the Jinchuriki will be playable and maybe the others I wanted like Chojuro and Pakura and Gari.
So far things look off to an awesome start.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 5, 2012)

i did not think the chapter devoted to mifune and hanzou were pointless. mifune was one of the general he was important all the general got a bit of a spotlight darui with kin and gin and onokis son or whatever saving darui and fighting zetsus. and hanzou was mention to have named the sannin he was important so i see them as important aspects to the war. mifune did more in the war then some of the rookies. but i do wonder if pakura and gari will be anything more then support only because we really did not see much of them kishi off panel their fight with kakashi. but we have a tech from each maybe the creators will make their own moves.

this game will probably have the biggest roster ever what do people think close to 100 characters maybe? now just waiting the confirmation on the edo kages, madara sage kabuto and bijuu mode naruto.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 5, 2012)

Am I the only one hoping for Itachi to get a second custume (Edo tensei) with a different moveset?
I can see him with:
regular jutsu: water style dragon bullet
tilt jutsu: fire nail crimson
awakening jutsu: yasaka magatama
ultimate jutsu: izanami (or some uber amaterasu related genjutsu)



Man, I didn't think I'd get _this_ excited about UNS3.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 5, 2012)

That kid is to cute


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 5, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Am I the only one hoping for Itachi to get a second custume (Edo tensei) with a different moveset?
> I can see him with:
> regular jutsu: water style dragon bullet
> tilt jutsu: fire nail crimson
> ...



You aren't the only one hoping for Edo Itachi. He's essentially a must.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 5, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Am I the only one hoping for Itachi to get a second custume (Edo tensei) with a different moveset?
> I can see him with:
> regular jutsu: water style dragon bullet
> tilt jutsu: fire nail crimson
> ...



Alternate costumes and selectable jutsus/ougis would suit this fine.
Bare in mind that most akatsuki will get a crimson cloak or cloud cloak option, and most rookies will get a chunin vest option. Hopefully CC2 will even out loose ends like Shikamaru, Lee and Kisame by giving them something fun, but it's not a game changer.

If this is telling the story from the Kage meeting, does this mean Juugo will actually get CS2 as an awakening?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 5, 2012)

I want Edo Nagato more than Itachi but Itachi needs partial Susanoo in his combos and ribcage guard like Sasuke.


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 5, 2012)

EDO NAGATOOOO!!!!Hadnt even thought of the possibility.


----------



## Austin (Aug 5, 2012)

Is the engine changing?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Am I the only one hoping for Itachi to get a second custume (Edo tensei) with a different moveset?
> I can see him with:
> regular jutsu: water style dragon bullet
> tilt jutsu: fire nail crimson
> ...


Why would Itachi get Water Style:Water Dragon jutsu?


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> Why would Itachi get Water Style:Water Dragon jutsu?



Because he's Itachi!!

plus he used it in his fight with kabuto


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 5, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> Why would Itachi get Water Style:Water Dragon jutsu?





_That _ is why.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 5, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> _That _ is why.


If they bring back choseable justu for each character, which they  definitely SHOULD, it should be one of them.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2012)

But Zabuza have it as his jutsu.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 5, 2012)

My vote goes to customizable Jutsu 

Maybe not to the extent of Ultimate Ninja 3 (Where Naruto could have Chidori and Dynamic Entry ), but still 

And it still find it odd that only a few characters have two Jutsu's in their moveset.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 5, 2012)

Edo Itachi would indeed be awesome.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 5, 2012)

Anyone think the rookie 9 will get a updated moveset?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 5, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> Anyone think the rookie 9 will get a updated moveset?


If they DON'T that would be slightly disappointing... I don't want Storm 2 Movesets AGAIN...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 5, 2012)

If nothing else they had better fix Kiba's combos, you just can't escape that son of a bitch.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 5, 2012)

Storm 3 looking good 

On a side note, I went to that damned Future Shop today for Generations, and the last copy they had was apparently stolen  But I'll be getting Generations sometime next week, or very soon, if anyone still cares


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 5, 2012)

PS3 right? Then no I don't care 

Forever alone on 360.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 5, 2012)

'Tis a shame. It would have been an honour to face the mighty Buto of the 360


----------



## Foxve (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't have to pay to play PS3 online


----------



## Alicia (Aug 5, 2012)

*talking 'bout generations in a UNS3 thread*

LOL


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 5, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Don't have to pay on PS3 to play online


Tis the only reason I got it over Xbox version


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2012)

Edo Itachi should get Susanoo punch as his regular jutsu.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 5, 2012)

Aeion said:


> 'Tis a shame. It would have been an honour to face the mighty Buto of the 360


It would have been a battle for the ages


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 5, 2012)

Just a heads up but you can preorder nuns3 for 48 bucks at newegg.com just use EMCNCGJ235 at checkout.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2012)

i wonder if there will be another Killer Bee whit Shark Skin.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 6, 2012)

dat CC2 is pretty dedicated into getting suggestions. They've a platform for it now.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 6, 2012)

Wormodragon said:


> dat CC2 is pretty dedicated into getting suggestions. They've a platform for it now.


You see, it's stuff like this that makes me just LOVE CC2! This gives me high hopes for most of the things we mention being implemented!


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Wormodragon said:


> dat CC2 is pretty dedicated into getting suggestions. They've a platform for it now.



Good job good sir I was just about to post that  This is what I wrote 


My ability to type proper paragraphs is terrible so forgive me for the numbering ^_^

1.We need more lifebars. The matches end too fast due to only to 2 life bars. We need 4 or more.

2. Please make the game more like the manga/anime. What I mean by this is I want the characters to be as fast and strong as they are in the anime/manga.

3. Please get rid of the sub bar. It just makes people spam more and makes the battles slow due to people running away and waiting for it to recharge. What I would suggest is counter attacks, like after every 4th or 5th hit a button command would appear and the victim of the combo could stop the combo by pressing the button that would pop up on screeen. The result would be the victim either grabbing the opponents arm or leg and slamming them into the ground or simple knocking them away. Bring back the chakra usage sub bar like in all the other Ultimate Ninja games in this scenario but add the counter attacks too.

4. Get rid of the timer in battles please. People love to attack from afar and wait for the timer to go out. It would be another good reason to add life bars.

5. Have Ultimate Jutsu work like fatalities from the Mortal Kombat, what I mean by that is allow them to only be accessible after getting the opponent to half way past the orange lifebar. Also allow the opponent the ability to cancel the Ultimate Jutsu like in Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 1.

6. Allow normal Jutsu to be counter attacked or canceled by the victim as well. It will help stop people from spamming, which I would love to see happen.

7.Get rid of the Frenzy pill please. It promotes spamming and running away which I both hate having to do when I face someone who uses it. Please take it away, I hate having to resort to such tactics 

8. Please get rid of teleportation as well. It is okay for Minato and Raikage to have but not okay for Lee and Gai to have. Just have them move insanely fast when they are using the Gates. Maybe have them leave trails of fire when they run? LOL

9.Bring back the ability to choose what jutsu and Ultimate Jutsu you want to use.

10. Please make it so we are able to use Awakened mode from the very beginning again. Also bring back awakened mode Ultimate Jutsu's again please. It would make me very happy.

11. Remember that not all Ultimate Jutsus and Jutsus do the same damage. Some are naturally more powerful than others. I've noticed that all jutsu and Ultimate Jutsu do all the same damage. Please fix that.

12. Oh please bring back the long cinematics for Ultimate Jutsus.They were so gorgeous in Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 1.

13. Please bring back the leveling up system from the original Ultimate Ninja series. I liked being able to make the characters as powerful and fast as they are in the anime/manga. Please bring back free roam as well.

14.Get rid of jump guard as well please. That is so annoying to me.

15. Please add in Drunk Lee, please ^_^

16. Have awakened mode work in levels. For instance Lee first takes off his weights then he opens the first Gate then the second then so on and so forth. Have it end with him getting drunk. Have Naruto go from 0 tails to BM in the game.

17. Have the environments be destructable.

That's all I can think of for now. Please know that I am thankful for all that you guys have done. I have always enjoyed the Naruto games you have produced. I liked Generations for a while but then I went back to playing NUNS2 cause of all the spam. Please forgive me for the terrible sentence structure. If I came off rude please forgive me I do not mean to. I just don't know how to phrase things very properly.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 6, 2012)

I can already tell you they aren't getting rid of the sub bar. Chakra subs was the main problem in Storm 2 and the thing that was complained about the most.

And number two will *never* happen as this is a fighting game. All characters have to be close to equal in combat.

Too lazy and tired to talk about the rest. Night


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Foxve said:


> I can already tell you they aren't getting rid of the sub bar. Chakra subs was the main problem in Storm 2 and the thing that was complained about the most.
> 
> And number two will *never* happen as this is a fighting game. All characters have to be close to equal in combat.
> 
> Too lazy and tired to talk about the rest. Night



Then have them make them all insanely powerful  Have Sakura punch down mountains and stuff.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 6, 2012)

This is what we will do, Everyone will write what they want down here, and then I ll go through all of it and summarize the entire bit. with a huge letter heading saying the Narutoforums Online community comprising majority of most of the fans.

That way its more coherent and probably wont be overlooked easily,since it will bring everyones views to light.its better than having all the forum members post individually, not even sure how the screening process goes for reading.

Anyways off to work. If anyone else agrees with this method write them down. chaddyman has good points but I m sure some others will come up with different ones as well.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 6, 2012)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> Good job good sir I was just about to post that  This is what I wrote
> 
> 
> My ability to type proper paragraphs is terrible so forgive me for the numbering ^_^
> ...


I don't see most of these ideas making the cut, sorry. Maybe the little ones like choosing Justsu and stuff like that, but the rest seem kinda... pointless and unfair. Let me just explain each one.

1. The battles would last obnoxiously long with this feature. Three Life bars would be the limit, 6 is pushing it WAY too much. I could understand wanting longer battles, but  Obnoxiously long life is NOT the way to solve it.

2. We can just have movesets and features that are similar to how powerful they look in the Manga/Anime. Having the more powerful shinobi be better characters in general is HORRIBLE gameplay wise.

3. Debatable, but this is an ok point with something else that could fix the problem, so I'll let it slide.

4. This is one of those standards of fighting games that will always be there. Besides people attacking from afar is by no means a BIG issue, and is usually used to counteract spam, so no. keep the timer. (The timer is optional in some battles anyway so I don't see the point)

5. Jutsus arent fatalities. If you want it to be closer to the Series, the Jutsu can be used at anytime with enough chakra, I don't see why we would need to be restricted with this until half health.

6. Maybe, would need to be a little more in-depth, but passable idea.

7. No arguments here. The sleeping tag needs to go bye-bye too.

8. It's kind of difficult to use anyway, besides, I see this as an "All or nothing deal". Either have the ability to teleport for characters who can, or don't. Depends if it's as gamebreaking as people say.

9. Again, no arguments here.

10. We can in Storm 3... but were never able to before this... You're confusing me.  Anyway, I could live with out Ultimates in awakening, but it'd be cool. You're gonna need a better reason than "It would make me very happy" though.

11. Could Understand some Jutsu doing different damage than others, but not Ultimates. Ultimates doing higher damage than others would be unbalanced.

12. they said they cause Online to lag like hell, so we won;t see those return unless Online goes bye bye. The new ones they added in Generations like Five Kage Summit Naruto's were pretty cool though, so I'm good.

13. I'm indifferent to both of these so go ahead, but remember again. You need better reasons then it'll make YOU happy. That's not a really convincing argument.

14. Jump guard does more good than harm, so no. In fact, it was nerfed WAY too much in Generations in my opinion. Better than it was in Storm 2 though... Anyway, dont Get rid of it, we need that ability, but tweak it.

15. If he happens in the War Ark, sure?

16. Eh, I'm not so sure how that would work. Maybe.

17. I agree with this 100%

You seem to need to think out your ideas more. Just because they sound good on paper, doesn't mean it'll work out gameplay wise. You have to take every element of the game in to consideration. Some of your ideas were good ones though, so all in all, not a bad list 




slickcat said:


> This is what we will do, Everyone will write what they want down here, and then I ll go through all of it and summarize the entire bit. with a huge letter heading saying the Narutoforums Online community comprising majority of most of the fans.
> 
> That way its more coherent and probably wont be overlooked easily,since it will bring everyones views to light.its better than having all the forum members post individually, not even sure how the screening process goes for reading.
> 
> Anyways off to work. If anyone else agrees with this method write them down. chaddyman has good points but I m sure some others will come up with different ones as well.


Sounds like a great Idea! i'll try to gather mine up in a list!


----------



## Si Style (Aug 6, 2012)

slickcat said:


> This is what we will do, Everyone will write what they want down here, and then I ll go through all of it and summarize the entire bit. with a huge letter heading saying the Narutoforums Online community comprising majority of most of the fans.
> 
> That way its more coherent and probably wont be overlooked easily,since it will bring everyones views to light.its better than having all the forum members post individually, not even sure how the screening process goes for reading.
> 
> Anyways off to work. If anyone else agrees with this method write them down. chaddyman has good points but I m sure some others will come up with different ones as well.



Will this work? We'd all have to agree so as not to add contradicting points - I already disagree with most of that list above.

It's a nice sentiment and a great idea if it works though.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 6, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> Edo Itachi should get Susanoo punch as his regular jutsu.



Meh. As I said in a previous post, I would like CC2 to stop using giant summons/biju/complete Susano'o for awakenings. I just don't like the idea, tbh.
I'd prefer V2 chakra cloaks for the jinchuriki and incomplete Susano'o for the Uchiha bros (it gives them better freedom of movement, slicker fighting style).

Basically, Itachi's awakening would be a Susano'o in stage 1. He would be surrounded by a red aura with the Susano'o beeing barely visible. There, his awakening combos can feature the Susano'o punch you are referring to. Just think about it.
And finally, complete Susano'o should be for ultimate jutsu.

Anyway, my point is that I personally prefer giant summons and biju transformations to be reserved for boss battles alone, and am pretty sure I'm not the only one who thinks this way. Just my humble opinion. 
As for the customizable moveset per character, I'm all for! But with obvious limitis (aka Itachi cannot be seen using a friggin Rasengan or Ino cannot be seen using a chidori)...


----------



## G (Aug 6, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> PS3 right? Then no I don't care
> 
> Forever alone on 360.



Same here    .


----------



## Bloo (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm excited for Edō Itachi; but why aren't people talking about Edō Madara?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 6, 2012)

Foxve said:


> And number two will *never* happen as this is a fighting game. *All characters have to be close to equal in combat.*


DBZ Series: LOLOLOLOLOL



But yeah, I agree 



			
				Icegaze said:
			
		

> Meh. As I said in a previous post, I would like CC2 to stop using giant summons/biju/complete Susano'o for awakenings. I just don't like the idea, tbh.


It can be _somewhat_ broken, speaking from my own experience


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2012)

Bloo said:


> I'm excited for Edō Itachi; but why aren't people talking about Edō Madara?



He'd break the game


----------



## Beverly424 (Aug 6, 2012)

I think RVP is gonna stay at Gunners.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Meh. As I said in a previous post, I would like CC2 to stop using giant summons/biju/complete Susano'o for awakenings. I just don't like the idea, tbh.
> I'd prefer V2 chakra cloaks for the jinchuriki and incomplete Susano'o for the Uchiha bros (it gives them better freedom of movement, slicker fighting style).
> 
> Basically, Itachi's awakening would be a Susano'o in stage 1. He would be surrounded by a red aura with the Susano'o beeing barely visible. There, his awakening combos can feature the Susano'o punch you are referring to. Just think about it.
> ...


i prefer the giant awakening it make the different than most of the characters.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 6, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> i prefer the giant awakening it make the different than most of the characters.


I like them but there shouldn't be too many. Otherwise the very thing you say makes them great is gone.


----------



## Jaruka (Aug 6, 2012)

Bloo said:


> I'm excited for Edō Itachi; but why aren't people talking about Edō Madara?


Personally I'm more excited for Edo Itachi, the Jins, the Swordsmen and Edo Nagato than Madara, not sure why, I just really want to see these guys first. 



Gaiash said:


> I like them but there shouldn't be too many. Otherwise the very thing you say makes them great is gone.


Unless CC2 do leveled awakenings. If we can awaken from the beginning of the game then perhaps the more we're injured the more of an awakening we should receive. For example the Jins use their V1 cloaks if on green health, V2 cloaks if at orange health and then nearly dead they use their bijuu mode. 

Either that or they just let us select the awakening.

Just saw this on CC2's facebook, some people believe it's 2nd Mizukage's model as we can see the collar. What does everyone else here think?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 6, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> i prefer the giant awakening it make the different than most of the characters.



Basically I'd like to see the following awakenings:
- Itachi: incomplete Susano'o mode
- Sasuke: incomplete Susano'o mode
- Killerbee: V2 chakra cloak
- Roshi: V2 chakra cloak
- Utakata: V2 chakra cloak
- Yugito: V2 chakra cloak
- Hanzo: poison cloak (not Salamander summon)


----------



## Firaea (Aug 6, 2012)

slickcat said:


> This is what we will do, Everyone will write what they want down here, and then I ll go through all of it and summarize the entire bit. with a huge letter heading saying the Narutoforums Online community comprising majority of most of the fans.
> 
> That way its more coherent and probably wont be overlooked easily,since it will bring everyones views to light.its better than having all the forum members post individually, not even sure how the screening process goes for reading.
> 
> Anyways off to work. If anyone else agrees with this method write them down. chaddyman has good points but I m sure some others will come up with different ones as well.



That's a good plan, but some of us might have conflicting ideas. How're you gonna handle that?


----------



## slickcat (Aug 6, 2012)

It will work, we ll help balance the equation, just read chaddys wants I dont like alot of the stuff in the list but he named a few good things. Now the Idea will be to convince each other what would work for the game, I ll make it more compact and present it on the forums for ppl to read, then we can add and subtract before I post it.

 I believe its the smarter choice,and I think I can structure the letter in a way it isnt easily dismissed. I dont think I have to write down my points because I ve done that many times on this thread, I ll just gather every other persons and summarize


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 6, 2012)

No keep full Susanoo and also Full Bijuu mode for the Jinchuriki.
Also the hell with Madara he's gonna be overpowered even worse than the Bijuu forms.
I'm really hoping the Kage aren't the next reveal they were extremely boring keep it interesting by revealing the minor characters first like Zetsu,Pakura and Gari,Kin/Gin Bros,Edo Itachi and Edo Nagato.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 6, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Basically I'd like to see the following awakenings:
> - Itachi: incomplete Susano'o mode
> - Sasuke: incomplete Susano'o mode
> - Killerbee: V2 chakra cloak
> ...



Sounds super dull...


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 6, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Sounds super *dull*...



I take that as a compliment!  Look at my avi and sig.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 6, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> I take that as a compliment!  Look at my avi and sig.



Oh I turned those off, too much nonsense.
I don't need to be bombarded with pictures of Rainbow ponies and links to people's ass-hat theories.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 6, 2012)

Have you guys seen the Storm clone yet? .hack//Versus? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFfgbz9DMNc[/YOUTUBE]

slowpoke.jpg


Also I wonder if Storm 3 can top Generation's roster.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 6, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Oh I turned those off, too much nonsense.
> I don't need to be bombarded with pictures of Rainbow ponies and links to people's ass-hat theories.



It's a Darui sig. Am a huuuge fan.
I'm just not a fan of "battle of giants" or grand scale bouts (for instance I wasn't interested in the Jiraiya vs Pain summon and Kurama vs Naruto fights).

I prefer smaller scale battles basically and would like that logic applied in my favourite fighting video game. 
But hey, if CC2 don't deliver won't be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 6, 2012)

I like what I see so far but there's a certain Action Adventure game that I need to get.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Aug 6, 2012)

If they include Edo Itachi, I hope they have Izanami as his UJ. He captures the opponent in a genjutsu, then first a Suiton, then a kick and then "your destiny is to lose to me" Amaterasu barbeque. Would hopefully not take too many seconds of valuable game time.


Bloo said:


> I'm excited for Edō Itachi; but why aren't people talking about Edō Madara?


I'm restraining myself from spamming. So much potential for combos and jutsus with that guy. Kenjutsu, Taijutsu, Genjutsu and Ninjutsu... I hope they give him a sword somewhere with all his combos.

His *throw* = Paralyzing genjutsu, followed by a kick that sends the opponent flying.


----------



## Jaruka (Aug 6, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Also I wonder if Storm 3 can top Generation's roster.


Considering that the European and American press-releases have said it'd be the largest roster, I'd assume so.

Also, does anyone else wonder if the fact we can flick the thumbstick four different ways to awaken will mean some characters have multiple awakenings?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 6, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> Considering that the European and American press-releases have said it'd be the largest roster, I'd assume so.
> 
> Also, does anyone else wonder if the fact we can flick the thumbstick four different ways to awaken will mean some characters have multiple awakenings?


Its possible.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 6, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Oh I turned those off, too much nonsense.
> I don't need to be bombarded with pictures of Rainbow ponies and links to people's ass-hat theories.



I think he's actually referring to some of us here...  My theory is not ass-hattish


As for the "one big suggestion" idea.. I think we can all agree that we should completely and utterly exclude all requests for characters, as that is a pointless and foolish request. There's no point wasting space saying "add Edo Itachi plz" when he already has a high chance of being in the game. On another note, there's also no point wasting space for "add Moegi plz" when there's no chance in hell she'll be available. That shet just wastes their time.. I'm sure we can all come to that conclusion.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 6, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I think he's actually referring to some of us here...  My theory is not ass-hattish
> 
> 
> As for the "one big suggestion" idea.. I think we can all agree that we should completely and utterly exclude all requests for characters, as that is a pointless and foolish request. There's no point wasting space saying "add Edo Itachi plz" when he already has a high chance of being in the game. On another note, there's also no point wasting space for "add Moegi plz" when there's no chance in hell she'll be available. That shet just wastes their time.. I'm sure we can all come to that conclusion.


Yeah, the cast of characters has made itself quite obvious already. It all depends how far the Anime gets by the time of it's release now really.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 6, 2012)

I agree, we've had too much of that with Generations on Facebook and i would rather there'd be request on the gameplay mechanics itself on what should be tweaked with to minimize spamming and stuff.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I agree, we've had too much of that with Generations on Facebook and i would rather there'd be request on the gameplay mechanics itself on what should be tweaked with to minimize spamming and stuff.


Exactly. I personally once again refer to this video when it comes to ideas to make the gameplay, among other things, better. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKwE56fvZ1w[/YOUTUBE]

make of that what you will​


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 6, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Oh I turned those off, too much nonsense.
> I don't need to be bombarded with pictures of Rainbow ponies and links to people's ass-hat theories.






Jake Protagonist said:


> Yeah, the cast of characters has made itself quite obvious already. It all depends how far the Anime gets by the time of it's release now really.


Not everyone though. Yes the big fights from the war arc are obviously going to include their characters but there are a few characters that are uncertain. Like Karui. Omoi is fairly likely since he took part in the fight with Sasori and Deidara while Samui has a chance of being a support character for Darui's fight but Karui is hard to say. She'd most likely be support only if she does make it but I'm still curious.

Then there's the question of how many Generations characters that were revived with Edo Tensei will return. Zabuza & Haku, Asuma and Akatsuki members are clear but will Chiyo and Kimimaro return despite doing nothing notable?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 6, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Not everyone though. Yes the big fights from the war arc are obviously going to include their characters but there are a few characters that are uncertain. Like Karui. Omoi is fairly likely since he took part in the fight with Sasori and Deidara while Samui has a chance of being a support character for Darui's fight but Karui is hard to say. She'd most likely be support only if she does make it but I'm still curious.
> 
> Then there's the question of how many Generations characters that were revived with Edo Tensei will return. Zabuza & Haku, Asuma and Akatsuki members are clear but will Chiyo and Kimimaro return despite doing nothing notable?


I just have the strongest feeling that they aren't gonna put a lot, if not, any support only characters this time around because

1. They probably noticed how pissed off they made their fans with that
and
2. The only reason there were a lot in Generations was because that game was just a copy and paste save for a few main, important characters. So they weren't gonna put so many brand new characters in it. Plus alot of them were support only ported over through the first game so they had to make them support only because of the gimmick of the game.

this leads me to believe we will have little to NO support only characters, which is of course a very good thing


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Aug 6, 2012)

i wonder if all seven swordsmen of the mist will be playable.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2012)

i think will be playable omoi he had a fight during the first fight in the war. he had what a couple new sword slashes and uses lightning. plus he can have karui share the same slot with him. i think the kin and gin may also share a slot. these people i think will be able to work well as character if they share slots.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 7, 2012)

My suggestions
-Playable Jinchuriki with Full Bijuu Awakenings
-Chojuro,Kurotsuchi,Dodai playable
-Sound 4 as secret playable characters or bonus playable characters.
-Butterfly awakening and ultimate for Choji
-New Wind Style ultimate for Asuma
-Keep Hashirama,Tobirama etc everyone minus THE PTS VERSIONS of the main cast
-Partial Susanoo in Revived Itachis combos and Ribcage guard like Susanoo Sasuke
-Susanoo Shuriken ultimate for Revived Itachi
-Healthy revived Nagato(Red Hair)
-Playable Pakura and Gari
-Playable Toroi
-New Billions of Paper Bombs ultimate for Konan
-Kid Jugo with Cursed Seal 2 awakening
-Rinnegan Tobi with Gedo Maza ultimate


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 7, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> My suggestions
> -Playable Jinchuriki with Full Bijuu Awakenings
> -Chojuro,Kurotsuchi,Dodai playable
> -Sound 4 as secret playable characters or bonus playable characters.
> ...


We agreed we AREN"T gonna send in who we think should be playable or not because that's already set and stone by now. So we are gonna focus on gameplay mechanic suggestions to make the game play better and be all around more fun, and less broken, for players. This is the stuff that they REALLY want to hear from us now. 

What I think should be implemented is all mentioned in the video I posted at the top of this page.

One thing I will mention out loud right here though, is that 3 vs 3 battles is seriously the one thing I want the most out of this game. It would make Online INFINITELY more fun to play!


----------



## Jaruka (Aug 7, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> We agreed we AREN"T gonna send in who we think should be playable or not because that's already set and stone by now. So we are gonna focus on gameplay mechanic suggestions to make the game play better and be all around more fun, and less broken, for players. This is the stuff that they REALLY want to hear from us now.
> 
> What I think should be implemented is all mentioned in the video I posted at the top of this page.
> 
> One thing I will mention out loud right here though, is that 3 vs 3 battles is seriously the one thing I want the most out of this game. It would make Online INFINITELY more fun to play!


Oh leave him be, if all he cares about is the roster then let him post them what he wants. Our wants as consumers are no more valuable than his just because we're pretentious about an anim? fighting game. 

Also, I'm intrigued by 3 vs 3, can you please tell me how it would work? As in, locking systems and things to balance if it turns into 1 vs 3. Also, would you (in theory) be able to stage 1 vs 5 battles or would it be strictly limited to 3 vs 3 as opposed to 2 vs 3 or 2 vs 4, etc...

I quite liked the system in UNH3 and it'd love to see it return in the Storm style.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 7, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> Oh leave him be, if all he cares about is the roster then let him post them what he wants. Our wants as consumers are no more valuable than his just because we're pretentious about an anim? fighting game.
> 
> Also, I'm intrigued by 3 vs 3, can you please tell me how it would work? As in, locking systems and things to balance if it turns into 1 vs 3. Also, would you (in theory) be able to stage 1 vs 5 battles or would it be strictly limited to 3 vs 3 as opposed to 2 vs 3 or 2 vs 4, etc...
> 
> I quite liked the system in UNH3 and it'd love to see it return in the Storm style.


Watch the video I posted, he mentions how it'd work. Its truly fascinating, and sounds pretty freaking enjoyable.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 7, 2012)

My suggestions:
- Remove the counter dash mechanic (aka when you yellow-dash an opponent after they escaped your initial combo) ---> easily the most annoying thing in UNSG
- Maintain the support only character slots for some characters who haven't showed much in the manga/anime
- Add destructible and interactive backgrounds (ala Budokai Tenkaichi)
- Increase the chakra bar and limit its depletion rate (it goes down way too fast IMO; that way we don't have players fleeing and charging up their chakra every 5 seconds)
- Make it possible that each character can release a regular jutsu mid-air, not just Sasuke and Itachi with their fireball jutsu (aka Kakashi could use raikiri in mid air and crash land on the opponent, etc.)
- Add an extra combo per character moveset
- Avoid creating "spammable" tilt moves/jutsu *coughcoughDanzoIseeyou*

My wishes:
- Limit grand scale combats to boss battles (aka no biju transformation, giant summon or complete Susano'o awakening modes)
- Make the jins (including Killerbee) and Kinkaku awakening modes to be V2 chakra cloaks
- Make Edo Itachi have a different moveset from Akatsuki Itachi (just like with Naruto and Sasuke) and make his awakening Susano'o stage 1, same for Sasuke
- Make every single character in the game have an alternate costume but not every one of them must have different movesets per costume
- Don't add too many characters for the sake of having a large roster at the expense of gameplay


----------



## Foxve (Aug 7, 2012)

My suggestions

-Get rid of and redo movesets of spammable combos and jutsu's. Case and point, Deidera and tenten. Get rid of their ninja tool spam please. Masked Man's jutsu has got to go as well. Onooki's stones are a problem too

-Give us an extra health bar. 3 bars of health would balance battles out better. They end too fast right now with just 2.

-Bring back jutsu clashes for certain jutsu's (ex. fireball vs fire ball or rasengan vs chidori)

-Less big awakenings, they tend to do more harm than good


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 7, 2012)

This Flames of youth ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) , he just doesn't get it. We should see if we can forcibly remove him from this thread.

My list is incredibly small and mostly has to do with balance issues, I'm fine with the other mechanics of the game though I'd like to see wall combat and slightly longer Ougis.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 7, 2012)

Foxve said:


> My suggestions
> 
> -Get rid of and redo movesets of spammable combos and jutsu's. Case and point, Deidera and tenten. Get rid of their ninja tool spam please. Masked Man's jutsu has got to go as well. Onooki's stones are a problem too
> 
> ...



I definitely agree with these, especially the last one.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 7, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> This Flames of youth ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) , he just doesn't get it. We should see if we can forcibly remove him from this thread



Disregarding his dwindling popularity, he's got every right to be here. If you don't want to see his contributions, ignore him.


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 7, 2012)

Get rid of Combo Canceling. People are just waiting to eat up your Sub Meter and then go  on a rampage with combo canceling, especially in the air. If the complaint before was that the combos always didn't get to be finished due to substitution, the problem is already solved by the Substitution Meter. Combo Canceling is just another form of Spamming and I get peeved when people are ragequitting on Tenten's range attacks but spam combo canceling. Don't say that uses more skill because it's just spamming in another way.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 7, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> slightly longer Ougis.



This. I'd definitely want this. I'm too lazy to type out my full list right now, but it's mainly tweaks to characters.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 7, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Disregarding his dwindling popularity, he's got every right to be here. If you don't want to see his contributions, ignore him.


Don't bring logic into my hate 

If he keeps it up much longer I will ignore him.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 7, 2012)

Slickcat:

If you've nominated yourself to post our collective responses to CC2, can I suggest you do it this way -

Have everyone PM you their suggestions, collect the popular responses and generally good, but most importantly REALISTIC, ideas and write the list that way - you will of course have to be an impartial moderator of these opinions and include anything that might contradict your own ideas if its unanimous.This is a collective after all.

I suggest this only because if you post the final list before you submit, you will get slated into nothingness.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 7, 2012)

yeah i think jutsu clashes should return. and maybe having the ability to choose different  jutsus for characters.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## slickcat (Aug 7, 2012)

you are right Si Style. Everyone PM me your suggestions with the exception of Characters you want playable. Just how to improve the fighting system of the game, could be descriptive from the attack animation to environmental damage.3 on 3 is also a good Idea.

I ll read through your ideas and screen it, post my final judgement here and then we ll decide. Again the reason I nominated myself for this, is because I want this series to improve, and I d like to see the lot of your ideas, if I subtract anything we can argue it out here before we decide. Not that my opinion is the best but since I ve played so many fighters and action adventure I think I have a better than general idea.

 Start sending me your PMs, when I get back from work I ll check them out. and when every possible member I ve seen post on this thread has sent atleast something I ll put it together.

(edit) Btw, I dont really have much wants from this title so if I see a good idea I will take it, if its not good enough I m sure we can discuss the reasons I m open to suggestions.

Thnx


----------



## Foxve (Aug 7, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Get rid of Combo Canceling. People are just waiting to eat up your Sub Meter and then go  on a rampage with combo canceling, especially in the air. If the complaint before was that the combos always didn't get to be finished due to substitution, the problem is already solved by the Substitution Meter. Combo Canceling is just another form of Spamming and I get peeved when people are ragequitting on Tenten's range attacks but spam combo canceling. Don't say that uses more skill because it's just spamming in another way.



Combo canceling is actually a good thing in my opinion, they should just make it cost more chakra so it can't be spammed. Like the rare times when you fight a battle, run out of subs, and the opponent gets combo hungry  

Tenten has some great combo's, but her ninja tool spamming ability (as well as Deidera's) has got to go cause it's bullshit. Combo canceling actually does require more skill to use BTW. Since all you have to do with both tentens and Deidera is run away and rapidly press one button. It has to go period......


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 7, 2012)

Combo canceling ruined generations for me. It came down to who could pull it off first... 

I don't think we should take it away completely, but I wholeheartedly agree on making that ish cost way more chakra.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 7, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> Combo canceling ruined generations for me. It came down to who could pull it off first...
> 
> I don't think we should take it away completely, but I wholeheartedly agree on making that ish cost way more chakra.


Or; They could just fix it so it doesnt dash at players when you do one. that would fix it completely. In fact, it's rumored that in the Demo gameplay against Masked Man as Minato, you can't dash when combo cancelling. So there, problem solved


----------



## Jaga (Aug 7, 2012)

new info on pre-orders and the release date:



i'm gonna wait to pre-order until a month before. hoping for a collectors edition!!


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 7, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new info on pre-orders and the release date:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm gonna wait to pre-order until a month before. hoping for a collectors edition!!


I hope Amazon is wrong, I don't want to wait until the year "3013"


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 7, 2012)

Gameplay of Hanzo and Mifune soon idfc though no Naruto this week damn Kishi trolling what the hell all that hyoe destroyed.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 7, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Gameplay of Hanzo and Mifune soon idfc though no Naruto this week damn Kishi trolling what the hell all that hyoe destroyed.


Theres some type of holiday in Japan going on so he is taking a break this week and we'll get spoilers on Monday and then we'll get the full chapter on Wednesday.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh wait after a break we always get a chapter early.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 8, 2012)

Dat 2nd Mizukage


----------



## slickcat (Aug 8, 2012)

^That could be kakuzu as well.

still awaiting PMs for those interested, you can also go ahead and post your wants regardless, but still post me your info that way I can reassess it. Thnx


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 8, 2012)

why would he be working on a kakuzu model, when he already has one....


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 8, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Combo canceling is actually a good thing in my opinion, they should just make it cost more chakra so it can't be spammed. Like the rare times when you fight a battle, run out of subs, and the opponent gets combo hungry





Rasendori said:


> I don't think we should take it away completely, but I wholeheartedly agree on making that ish cost way more chakra.



This. It's a terrible idea of removing combo cancels imo. Getting rid of combo cancelling will only allow MORE spamming than preventing it, the sub bar would not fix it even if the mechanic were to be removed because you would still be open to attacks either way especially if you run out of sub bars. I agree that it can be abused though to an extent but with better chakra consumption taking it up to the use of 30% then it should fix it.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 8, 2012)

2 PMs so far, plzz ppl dont rep me haha and I cant be bribed after all you all have equal volition to write and still send your suggestions without me drafting a letter. 

But so far the 2 I have read are nice but I ll shorten it all out, it depends on how popular your suggestions are,if mentioned alot I have it in. @foxve and Icegaze, thnx


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 10, 2012)

Dear brethen 

Although it is off topic, it is of _great_ value (to some ), to inform all, that I, Aeion IIV, have acquired Generations, after many weeks of thorough searching (7 game stores ffs). 

It was at a reduced price too, which is only a bonus  I will begin installing when I get home from work earlier today.

TOURNAMENTS MAY NOW PROCEED. RIVALRIES MAY NOW RAGE! BECAUSE, *THE KING HAS AWAKENED *

Though I'm in desperate need of practice


----------



## DedValve (Aug 10, 2012)

What price? I really want Generations if only because I prefer many pre-timskip characters like Neji and Sasuke.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 10, 2012)

It was $39.99 CAD from $59.99, which I find to be a reasonable deal, considering its a Storm 2.5. I didn't want to skip the game though due to a few new characters and mechanics I need to keep up to date with competition-wise for future Storm games, ala Storm 3


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 10, 2012)

*FUCK. YES.*    *The lord has spoken!* 

So when the hell do we do a tournament Aeion?  And how's Generations doing for ya?


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 10, 2012)

I do hope we get a tournament _verrrry_ soon. However, as I said earlier, I'm in dire need of practice and fine tuning 

And I haven't even gotten home yet. Busy day at work and now my crazy mom spontaneously wants me to join her for shopping 

But I will install it today, that's a promise


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 10, 2012)

Damn. 

Well i wish the best of luck for you once you install it, i and the others can't wait to face you off from one another again. 

Also be careful once you reach online, the spammers are to be damned there.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 10, 2012)

I notice a lot of people say things like "Jiraiya is not going to be in the game because the story will focus on the war arc!" Seriously, how dumb can these people be? 

And if CC2 suddenly becomes dumb enough to do something like that (which won't happen), I will laugh my ass off


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 10, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Damn.
> 
> Well i wish the best of luck for you once you install it, i and the others can't wait to face you off from one another again.
> 
> Also be careful once you reach online, the spammers are to be damned there.



Never shop with women. They will tell you they're picking up the mail and take you to 99 countries. I just got home and my brother is once again hogging the PS3 like a whore. 

I'm still going to try to install it today 



HiroshiSenju said:


> I notice a lot of people say things like "Jiraiya is not going to be in the game because the story will focus on the war arc!" Seriously, how dumb can these people be?
> 
> And if CC2 suddenly becomes dumb enough to do something like that (which won't happen), I will laugh my ass off



That's understandable, but could you give us a logical explanation as to why Jiraiya will be included in a game that doesn't show his character, plot-wise?


----------



## Vash (Aug 10, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I notice a lot of people say things like "Jiraiya is not going to be in the game because the story will focus on the war arc!" Seriously, how dumb can these people be?
> 
> And if CC2 suddenly becomes dumb enough to do something like that (which won't happen), I will laugh my ass off



Looks like you'll be laughing your ass off come game release


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 10, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Never shop with women. They will tell you they're picking up the mail and take you to 99 countries. I just got home and my brother is once again hogging the PS3 like a whore.
> 
> I'm still going to try to install it today



 I understand.

Can't wait for that, though my folks are using the TV that is hooked with my PS3 atm so i'll have to wait a bit.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 10, 2012)

They're sleeping. Time to pull a Lelouch like a ninja and install it while I still can  

My secret training session shall begin


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 10, 2012)

Aeion said:


> It was $39.99 CAD from $59.99, which I find to be a reasonable deal, considering its a Storm 2.5. I didn't want to skip the game though due to a few new characters and mechanics I need to keep up to date with competition-wise for future Storm games, ala Storm 3


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 11, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Never shop with women. They will tell you they're picking up the mail and take you to 99 countries. I just got home and my brother is once again hogging the PS3 like a whore.
> 
> I'm still going to try to install it today
> 
> ...



Because removing one of the most popular manga characters is a rather ridiculous choice. Think about it. Tsunade and Orochimaru are going to be in because they are a part of this war arc and are essential characters in the manga overall. It wouldn't make much sense to include them and not include Jiraiya 

Take Accel 2 for example focused on the Sauce retrieval arc. It still included all the PTS character, though. CC2 are not ones to get rid of essential character even for story purposes. If a major character has been in at all, chances are they won't be removed (excepting PTS characters for obvious reasons, thus why Generations existed)


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 11, 2012)

My God, I'm wondering if I'm rusty or I suck on Generations. I feel like I've awakened after a thousand years of slumber and the whole world has changed  The L2/R2 differentiation is killing my performance big time.

Time for some serious adaptation 



HiroshiSenju said:


> Because removing one of the most popular manga characters is a rather ridiculous choice. Think about it. Tsunade and Orochimaru are going to be in because they are a part of this war arc and are essential characters in the manga overall. It wouldn't make much sense to include them and not include Jiraiya
> 
> Take Accel 2 for example focused on the Sauce retrieval arc. It still included all the PTS character, though. CC2 are not ones to get rid of essential character even for story purposes. If a major character has been in at all, chances are they won't be removed (excepting PTS characters for obvious reasons, thus why Generations existed)



Orochimaru shouldn't be in Storm 3 since he has yet to return and I doubt the anime will get that far. The same reason Kimimaro from Storm 1 wasn't in 2 because he had no relation to the story. This isn't Generations, Storm 3 isn't meant to be an all-star of characters, they're only including characters based in chronological order of the story, which only makes sense...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 11, 2012)

How do you like the mechanics so far? 

Oh and have you touched online and unlocked some characters yet?


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 11, 2012)

Aeion said:


> That's understandable, but could you give us a logical explanation as to why Jiraiya will be included in a game that doesn't show his character, plot-wise?


Well he's a good bonus character candidate. I don't think he's guaranteed but he has a chance as a secret character.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 11, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> How do you like the mechanics so far?
> 
> Oh and have you touched online and unlocked some characters yet?



Mechanics are a little whack..  I feel so naked, I can't block and sub at the same time as efficiently as I did before. I've noticed that there's a pattern of when you have subs and when you have no subs at all.. and that leaves you at a constant and continuous disadvantage.. but that could just be my inexperience of it for now. I've alot of adjusting to do, that's for sure. The Dash-recoil thing when blocking is gone now, which is nice. Air-chakra dash is also good for surprise. I'm looking forward to practicing 

I've also completed sasuke's story (storymode is eh.. but it's for the characters). So far I've just unlocked all the kages and Konoha 11 past/present due to having Storm1/2 

I also look forward to facing you once we're accustomed to this transition of transcendency 



Gaiash said:


> Well he's a good bonus character candidate. I don't think he's guaranteed but he has a chance as a secret character.



Very true, but at the same time, we should not expect it 100% and be angered when it doesn't come, you know?


----------



## Kid (Aug 11, 2012)

I think the subs will fuck it up again.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 11, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Mechanics are a little whack..  I feel so naked, I can't block and sub at the same time as efficiently as I did before. I've noticed that there's a pattern of when you have subs and when you have no subs at all.. and that leaves you at a constant and continuous disadvantage.. but that could just be my inexperience of it for now. I've alot of adjusting to do, that's for sure. The Dash-recoil thing when blocking is gone now, which is nice. Air-chakra dash is also good for surprise. I'm looking forward to practicing
> 
> I've also completed sasuke's story (storymode is eh.. but it's for the characters). So far I've just unlocked all the kages and Konoha 11 past/present due to having Storm1/2
> 
> I also look forward to facing you once we're accustomed to this transition of transcendency



Good, good.....

As do i. Once the day of reckoning befalls us by the minute you of all of competitors challenge me, hell will rise from the ground for even the tiniest minerals of saturated stones will drought to ashes as the battle rises to a clash and ends with my foot crammed upon each and everyone of your crippled assholes.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 11, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Very true, but at the same time, we should not expect it 100% and be angered when it doesn't come, you know?


Indeed. I just think he's the best candidate for a secret character. If he doesn't make it I won't mind.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 11, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Good, good.....
> 
> As do i. Once the day of reckoning befalls us by the minute you of all of competitors challenge me, hell will rise from the ground for even the tiniest minerals of saturated stones will drought to ashes as the battle rises to a clash and ends with my foot crammed upon each and everyone of your crippled assholes.



Such delusions will be your downfall, your peasantry knows know limits, I see 

Though I will solemnly refrain from arrogance for now, as I'm in a whole new ballgame at the moment  I will regather my skills, then triumph. For now.. I train


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2012)

The J-Man should never be left out of this series. He's one of the Sannin. Come on guys. Yes, he's not important to the story line right now but he was mentioned by Kabuto in the manga at one time when he was explaining the mechanics of Edo Tensei to Tobi.

And if we go by your logic, then we will be skipping J-man out of this game and by definition we will be getting the Sound 4 since Kabuto kind of like used their abilities vs. Itachi and Sasuke. 

Would you guys let that shit happen? Imagine the shit storm The Flames of Youth 4ever will cast upon this forums and will spam "I TOLD YOU SO FUCKERS" 100 times everyday. I got used to him bitching about the Sound 4 not in the game, but I dont think I'm ready for this.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 11, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> And if we go by your logic, then we will be skipping J-man out of this game and by definition we will be getting the Sound 4 since Kabuto kind of like used their abilities vs. Itachi and Sasuke.


All that means is awakened Kabuto will have the Sound Four attacks.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2012)

I guess that could work, though I thought his awakening would be like Dragon Fu taijutsu or something but oh well...


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 11, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I guess that could work, though I thought his awakening would be like Dragon Fu taijutsu or something but oh well...


To be honest I don't see the Sound Four attacks being anything but part of a boss battle. I'm just pointing out that they were just attacks, not enough to be full characters like people want or even to bring back the support versions.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 11, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> To be honest I don't see the Sound Four attacks being anything but part of a boss battle. I'm just pointing out that they were just attacks, not enough to be full characters like people want or even to bring back the support versions.



That's also a possibility. But we could be being a little hasty with out judgment.. Remember that most of the characters CC2 is including (characters from the war), have hardly done anything even though they got small fights.. We could assume that CC2 will be doing a lot of interesting improvising to fill the void. That being said, it's a possibility that Kabuto could have Sound 4 in his moveset.

I see it a little far-fetched that they'd include characters not involved in the Story.. as I said, this is not a Storm 2.5.5, this is Storm 3, and all Storm games going in consecutive order of the story does not include characters that aren't involved in the story (Storm 1 didn't do this, Storm 2 didn't do this, which is why previous characters like Kimimaro weren't involved, and there's a chance Storm 3 won't do this either). Of course I could be wrong


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 11, 2012)

Well Lars certainly wasn't in the Storm 2 story mode and while Minato was in the story mode he didn't do any fighting and can be considered a bonus character.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 11, 2012)

Lars was the bonus character. Minato made an entrance during the manga/anime of the plot, which is why he was involved in the game.

I doubt a reused character from previous Storm games will be this upcoming game's "bonus character". Jiraiya also made no appearances whatsoever in the manga for him to be used this game.


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 11, 2012)

Lars was fuckkin amazing.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 12, 2012)

This new sub system is gay as shit


----------



## Foxve (Aug 12, 2012)

^Actually no, it's not.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Aug 12, 2012)

Aeion said:


> This new sub system is gay as shit



You finally got gen I see, and you'll hate the sub-bar or love. No two ways about it.

I hope they at least improved some of the failings of the sub-bar in 3.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 12, 2012)

The sub system is still better than rapidly tapping block and praying to god you sub.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 12, 2012)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> You finally got gen I see, and you'll hate the sub-bar or love. No two ways about it.
> 
> I hope they at least improved some of the failings of the sub-bar in 3.



There are two ways about it, you named both of them...


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Aug 12, 2012)

Si Style said:


> There are two ways about it, you named both of them...



Smart ass.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 12, 2012)

Foxve said:


> ^Actually no, it's not.



It does, though. It always guarantees that you'll periodically be in a state of weakness and vulnerability. And when you're getting anally raped by combos when you have no subs, there's no good form of a comeback to break free of that. Whenever you play, there's always that sense of worry at the back of your mind that you're never truly safe or in control of your evasion skills.

Though again, that's just from my experience of Generations... which I've had for only 2 days now 



SunnyMoonstone said:


> You finally got gen I see, and you'll hate the sub-bar or love. No two ways about it.
> 
> I hope they at least improved some of the failings of the sub-bar in 3.



I agree, For now I only see it as a love or hate type of thing.. but I'll eventually find an efficient pseudo-evading strategy that won't leave me to suffer all the setbacks of this sub system..



Butō Rengoob said:


> The sub system is still better than rapidly tapping block and praying to god you sub.



Yeah, it's better than Storm 2. I'm not one of those sore losers who were good in Storm 2 and bitch about Generations because its out of their comfort zone. Generations' mechanics are much better than Storm 2 by far. But it's like a whole new ballgame. Almost to the point where the objectives of battle have completely changed (no smartasses say its to bring their hp to 0, plz ).

However, the sub system _does_ have flaws, that much is true. I'll find ways around those flaws, though..


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 12, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Lars was the bonus character. Minato made an entrance during the manga/anime of the plot, which is why he was involved in the game.
> 
> I doubt a reused character from previous Storm games will be this upcoming game's "bonus character". Jiraiya also made no appearances whatsoever in the manga for him to be used this game.


My point is that since Minato didn't do any fighting in the arcs covered and is unlocked in a different method to most he can be considered a bonus character. The reason I think Jiraiya *could* be a bonus character is because of his importance as a part of Naruto's past.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 12, 2012)

Who are your most anticipated "potential mains" for UNS 3 that were not playable in previous Storm games?
Mine are:
- Darui
- Edo Itachi (if they give him a different moveset which means different combos and jutsu)
- Sage mode Kabuto
- Rinnegan Tobi

I cannot friggin wait for them to get revealed in the upcoming game (although Rinnegan Tobi may not get a full moveset and Edo Itachi may only be a costume)!

I also hope the Sannin's moveset get revamped:
- Tsunade needs to get her new awakening
- Jiraiya needs quicker combos; he is too sluggish for my liking
- Orochimaru..  CC2, change him ASAP.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 12, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Who are your most anticipated "potential mains" for UNS 3 that were not playable in previous Storm games?
> Mine are:
> - Darui
> - Edo Itachi (if they give him a different moveset which means different combos and jutsu)
> ...



Madara, KinGin bros., Sage Kabuto and Edo Nagato for me


----------



## Vash (Aug 12, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Who are your most anticipated "potential mains" for UNS 3 that were not playable in previous Storm games?



Rinnegan Tobi.
Edo Nagato
Omoi (if he's in the game )


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 12, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Madara, KinGin bros., Sage Kabuto and Edo Nagato for me



I'm curious to see what Kin-Gin will look like in a game.
I would like Kinkaku to be fully playable with Ginkaku as a support exclusive character (yes, I want support only in UNS 3 too; and no I won't like Ginkaku to be part of Kinkaku's combos ala Pain).
Kinkaku's awakening mode would be jin chakra cloak v2, his ultimate would be an elemental combo with the banana fan and his regular jutsu will be the fire jutsu.

Edo Nagato would be neat too. Although I won't consider him to be "main level".  Would be fun to use from time to time especially if they make his bansho ten'in move right and if they make his robotic body (Asura path) his awakening mode.



Jak said:


> Rinnegan Tobi.
> Edo Nagato
> Omoi (if he's in the game )



I believe Omoi will be support only. I know he has shown more jutsu/moves than Mifune who is now confirmed playable but the difference is rank and importance of combat. Omoi didn't have a solo fight whilst Mifune is a war general who fought solo against Hanzo who was bound to appear in the game.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 12, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Who are your most anticipated "potential mains" for UNS 3 that were not playable in previous Storm games?
> Mine are:
> - Darui
> - Edo Itachi (if they give him a different moveset which means different combos and jutsu)
> ...



Mifume - Dat samurai 
Edo Nagato - All six paths of pain in one awesome package. 
Darui - Black panthers, nuff said
Edo Kages - All of them

And the Kohona 12 need an update too.

And true team ougis, Hyuuga air palm team ups.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 12, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> I'm curious to see what Kin-Gin will look like in a game.
> I would like Kinkaku to be fully playable with Ginkaku as a support exclusive character (yes, I want support only in UNS 3 too; and no I won't like Ginkaku to be part of Kinkaku's combos ala Pain).
> Kinkaku's awakening mode would be jin chakra cloak v2, his ultimate would be an elemental combo with the banana fan and his regular jutsu will be the fire jutsu.
> 
> ...



My thoughts were that KinGin bros. works more like Kiba or a puppet ninja; i,e, Kinkaku is the main, and Ginkaku just sort of follows him and participates, much like Akamaru to Kiba.
The rest you pretty much nailed - although it'd be interesting if the word sealing personalises itself to each character, that'd be a nice little touch.
Sasuke: "Sharingan"/"Itachi"
Deidara: "Yeah"
Kakauzu: "Money"
Hidan: "Jashin"
Naruto: "Sasuke"/"Hokage"
Sakura: "Sasuke-kun"
Karin: "Sasuke-kun"
Orochimaru: "Sasuke-kun"
etc, you get the point

I'd like Edo Nagato to cover everything Pain doesn't; more emphasis on Robo-Pain, jutsu absorbtion and Chibaku Tensei, but I'd like white haired Nagato to be the main character with Red hair rejuvenation as an awakening.
I think a weakened, Dr. Boskovnitch (Tekken 3) type character would be interesting. It wouldn't impede his movement, but he'd be a slow character (He did have to be carried) so his animation would be labored, tired and unbalanced.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 12, 2012)

I gotta agree with Icegaze and Deathgun's list of characters "mains" and upgrades. 

If I had anything to add, well, just some hope that CC2 gives some love to the 7 Swordsmen members. Or at least just to Mangetsu considering his hype. Please? 

Also I think they should let us play as Omoi and Karui too. Samui and her brother Atsui as well though I admit her brother is very unlikely.

Anyway you guys think there is still time submit my input in that suggestion box CC2 published?

Finally I hope we get some kind of promotional video showing the so far confirmed material in the game soon, I am to see one. :3


----------



## Gabe (Aug 13, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> Who are your most anticipated "potential mains" for UNS 3 that were not playable in previous Storm games?
> Mine are:
> - Darui
> - Edo Itachi (if they give him a different moveset which means different combos and jutsu)
> ...




2nd mizukage
Madara
Bijuu Mode Naruto
Sage Kabuto
3rd Raikage
Edo Nagato


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 13, 2012)

Basically there are but a handful of new characters which are mostly forgettable. Whilst the others are a bunch of fking zombies.

It is quite meeehh....

Second Mizukage is the one I am looking forward the most but that's just it.


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 13, 2012)

The latest Anime episodes have me wishing for Tenten using the Bashosen for her Awakening, Darui and even Kotetsu and Izumo as support characters. Chouji must have his Butterfly mode, Ino is in serious need of an upgrade with more Shintensen styles, and I really pray that Chouza is a playable character. Edo Dan and Edo Hizashi, Hiashi could be support only thiugh


----------



## G (Aug 13, 2012)

Darui is confirmed to be playable.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 13, 2012)

The movesets I imagine for my potential mains:

-Rinnegan Tobi-
regular jutsu: Space-time ninjutsu combo
awakening jutsu: Uchiha kaenjin (size adapted to fluid gameplay)
ultimate jutsu: Summoning jutsu - Gedo Mazo lightning

-Sage Kabuto-
regular jutsu: Reanimation of undead ANBU followed by chakra scalpel attack
awakening jutsu: sage art white rage (when foe is stunned Kabuto immediately tackles them with his snake mouth wide open)
ultimate jutsu: Summoning jutsu - Manda 2.0

-Edo Itachi-
regular jutsu: fireball / fire nail crimson (when in the air)
awakening jutsu: Amaterasu
ultimate jutsu: yasaka magatama
PS: His water dragon bullet jutsu will be included in one of his combos

-Darui-
regular jutsu: ranton laser circus
awakening jutsu: black lightning
ultimate jutsu: suiton + raiton combo


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 13, 2012)

They should try to introduce team ougis, as this arc mostly consists of teamwork.


----------



## Kid (Aug 13, 2012)

Aeion said:


> They should try to introduce team ougis, as this arc mostly consists of teamwork.



This

The team ougis in Ultimate ninja 4 IIRC were awesome.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Aug 13, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> -Rinnegan Tobi-
> regular jutsu: Space-time ninjutsu combo
> ultimate jutsu: Summoning jutsu - Gedo Mazo lightning


RJ: What kind of ninjutsu?
UJ: Or simply having it stomping the opponent into the ground while Tobi phases out. Dat Gedo. 


Aeion said:


> They should try to introduce team ougis, as this arc mostly consists of teamwork.


And this.
The possibilities, if they do it well...


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohiici4FjqY&list=FLudIY7_1bL5fvl0KEYdZFLw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 13, 2012)

Darui..


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 13, 2012)

Darui's looking good 

And by the looks of it, CC2 made him appear to fight Sasuke, meaning that the story could possibly start or include the 5 Kage Summit Art, but redefined


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 13, 2012)

yea i think we will get the 5 kage summit arc


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 13, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Darui's looking good
> 
> And by the looks of it, CC2 made him appear to fight Sasuke, meaning that the story could possibly start or include the 5 Kage Summit Art, but redefined


Well that makes the most sense. Since this is Storm 3 it should pick up where Storm 2 left off and take those who didn't buy Generations into account.


----------



## Jaga (Aug 13, 2012)

new pix!!! 




damn NF doesnt let me add them all .. here is the link


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 13, 2012)

That's it, Mifume i HAVE to use you.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Aug 13, 2012)

Is that blood I see?- Lil B


----------



## Jaga (Aug 13, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Is that blood I see?- Lil B




oh shiiiatsu, ur right! thats prob why the game is rated PEGI 16.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 13, 2012)

Mifune looks 
Definitely going to try to main him.



Red Raptor said:


> The latest Anime episodes have me wishing for Tenten using the Bashosen for her Awakening, Darui and even Kotetsu and Izumo as support characters. Chouji must have his Butterfly mode, Ino is in serious need of an upgrade with more Shintensen styles, and I really pray that Chouza is a playable character. Edo Dan and Edo Hizashi, Hiashi could be support only thiugh



I totally agree on the Bashosen part and the rest (though Darui is already confirmed playable)


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-CmJfRaQ7I&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 13, 2012)

I love Shikas voice acting  

They really made Mifune look epic as fuck in that pic. I must now main him.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 13, 2012)

Darui the Epic Black Ninja


----------



## Vash (Aug 13, 2012)

dat Mifune screenshot


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 13, 2012)

Mifune never disappoints! 

also, Epic Black Ninja.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Aug 13, 2012)

I thought that was the trailer....he lied to me- Lil B


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 13, 2012)

I thought it was the trailer too, until I heard an English voice. The thing that got me though was the old Japanese accent


----------



## Jaga (Aug 14, 2012)

NEW GAMEPLAY Videos! Darui, Hanzo, and Mifune!


----------



## slickcat (Aug 14, 2012)

DAMN MIFUNE... he got my blood boiling. spectacular ink art


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuDMH6SdAdk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kfYj9wUMeg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ie40wph5Tg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, Darui and Mifune have some badass swordplay. CC2 can really imrpvise when they have little to work with. Have to always give them credit for that. But I can tell Mifune is going to be a popular character


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2012)

They forgot to show Hanzo's ougi. 

But I really dont care about Hanzo, its Mifune is where all the money's at.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 14, 2012)

darui and mifune look great.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 14, 2012)

CC2 needs to make some new ultimates for everyone right fucking now.

I didn't fangasm this hard since Ultimate ninja 5.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 14, 2012)

Some new screenshots, not too many,

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtpqIMhZu2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 14, 2012)

Da.. Da- Daa~ ru..... 


Perfection is all I'm seeing right now. Gameplay mechs seem like such remote considerations for me atm. CC2, I praise thee for making Darui look so AWESOME!

Mifune is a pleasant surprise. I love his kenjutsu combos. 
Hanzo looks like Hidan but with more explosives.  Still looking neat.
Thank you PS360 for sharing the info.

Can't wait for 2013.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 14, 2012)

my brain keeps letting me hear "are we there yet are we there yet are we there yet are we there yet are we there yet are we there yet are we there yet are we there yet are we there yet are we there yet are we there yet are we there yet are we there yet"

help


----------



## Scizor (Aug 14, 2012)

Mifune is quite awesome


----------



## Vash (Aug 14, 2012)

This may be my penis hype talking, but Mifune has one of the best looking ougi's I've seen in a storm game 

I never considered making Mifune one of my mains, but shit after seeing that


----------



## Jaga (Aug 14, 2012)

new pix... these 3 are my fav


----------



## slickcat (Aug 14, 2012)

you guys had better hurry up with submitting your PM suggestions to me. I have 3 ppl down so far. I d appreciate it, would be nice to see what you guys want fixed in this title b4 this generations 2.0 gets released.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 14, 2012)

slickcat said:


> you guys had better hurry up with submitting your PM suggestions to me. I have 3 ppl down so far. I d appreciate it, would be nice to see what you guys want fixed in this title b4 this generations 2.0 gets released.



Generations 2.0?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 14, 2012)

Darui and Mifune's movesets look great!

Maybe Hanzou's Ougi consists of his salamander summoning, Ibuse I think was it called.

I can't wait for more.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 14, 2012)

CC2 still has like 4 or 5 months to work on the gameplay mechanics. What we see today is definitely not the finished product.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 14, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Generations 2.0?



Meaning the mechanics are the same with generations for now for storm 3


----------



## Hohohaha (Aug 14, 2012)

Sub bar remains the same, with uglier skin


----------



## G (Aug 14, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> CC2 needs to make some new ultimates for everyone right fucking now.
> 
> I didn't fangasm this hard since Ultimate ninja 5.



This. Darui's, Mifune's and Hanzo's Ougis are cooler than anyone elses.
Also, i hope everyone from Storm 2 at least gets new combos and grabs.
Because who would like to play as the same character for the 3rd time in the series.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 14, 2012)

The ougis actually look like a proper return to form - inventive, over-exaggerated, highly stylised ideas to existing concepts.
I guess this shows the quality for that side of it was on the side of CC2 that have been working on Storm 3 rather than Generations. Generation's ougis were cool, but felt underwhelming.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 14, 2012)

slickcat said:


> Meaning the mechanics are the same with generations for now for storm 3



As Icegaze said, CC2 still has several months for things they've yet to introduce, that could also include mechanics much different from Generations. We already have that auto-awakening system. You should at least give them that much credit


----------



## Mkddd (Aug 14, 2012)

Just watched the gameplays again. Not sure what range Mifune's jutsu has but it has the property to complete intercept ninja dashes, which I think is awesome  Just time it right and BAM, you popped that sucka'


----------



## slickcat (Aug 14, 2012)

Aeion said:


> As Icegaze said, CC2 still has several months for things they've yet to introduce, that could also include mechanics much different from Generations. We already have that auto-awakening system. You should at least give them that much credit



Dont worry I m not biting or attacking, but I like to say what I see, plus I m hard to impress in person, so dont worry about it. I do like the idea of awakening at any given time mid combo offline tbh, but I cant look at things with only one point of view, sure I ll wait for more info to see if they can balance it out.

But if that website taking ppls suggestions is legit, atleast drawing a nice rebuttal on the generation system and how it can be improved will help vastly. They still have time.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 14, 2012)

Good point. I want improvements, but I don't have any definite or detailed explanation of an idea, at the time being. Plus I need more time with Generations to really understand what needs to be improved/fixed


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, all 3 of them had some impressive combos, too bad they didn't show Hanzo's Ougi. I know I said I have to main Mifune but yeah, now I really have to main him. Fuck choosing mains is gonna be tough as hell. Mu, Trollkage, Mifune, Hanzo, if they make Han and Kurotsuchi playable, give Kankuro Sasori as his battle puppet....good lord I'm gonna have 10 mains before this is over.


----------



## Jaga (Aug 14, 2012)

character arts from the game!


----------



## HiramsThoughts (Aug 14, 2012)

Movesets!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxCe36XmxAQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmm... looks like Mifune has 2 jutsus.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 14, 2012)

Hopefully that's a sign that _everyone_ will be getting at least two to choose from, unlike before


----------



## Hohohaha (Aug 14, 2012)

Why would they want to release Storm 3 right after generations, it's like a year in between ? =.="


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 14, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> Hmm... looks like Mifune has 2 jutsus.



Why do you say that?



Hohohaha said:


> Why would they want to release Storm 3 right after generations, it's like a year in between ? =.="



CC2 has actually been working on Storm 3 for 2.5 years now. They just so happened to release its existence a bit after Generations. I still think they should have waited the reveal a tad longer though


----------



## Jaga (Aug 14, 2012)

Hohohaha said:


> Why would they want to release Storm 3 right after generations, it's like a year in between ? =.="



to make more money.

they got me sold


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Aug 14, 2012)

Damn, Mifune looks great.  I never really paid much attention to him in the manga, and didn't expect much of him in this, but he looks amazingly awesome.  And the black blood effect is a nice touch to his moves.  They should do that for any blade attack in the game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2012)

Mifune deserves his own manga. Do it Kishi!


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 15, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Why do you say that?



Watch both his and Hanzo's video. In his video he uses a running slash on Sasuke (a less effective version of his Ultimate), in another he's uses a mid-range slash that pops Hanzo in the air.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 15, 2012)

That air-pop is probably his tilt.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 15, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> That air-pop is probably his tilt.



This. 
And Hanzo's tilt, as shown in a screenshot, is Ibuse coming from underground and releasing poisonous gas.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 15, 2012)

shit mifune has 2 jutsus you are right, had to edit what I wrote twice. saw it in the danzo vid, theres a print below the attack when he uses the air slice.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 15, 2012)

slickcat said:


> shit mifune has 2 jutsus you are right, had to edit what I wrote twice. saw it in the danzo vid, theres a print below the attack when he uses the air slice.



Is that not just Hanzou starting but failing his jutsu (Mifune counters)? The characters in the box look the same to when Hanzou successfully pulls off the jutsu earlier in the video.


----------



## Hohohaha (Aug 15, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Why do you say that?
> 
> 
> 
> CC2 has actually been working on Storm 3 for 2.5 years now. They just so happened to release its existence a bit after Generations. I still think they should have waited the reveal a tad longer though



It would be a shame if Storm 3 is just a clone of Generations with a few more characters and Storm 2 like story mode.


----------



## G (Aug 15, 2012)

Hanzo's jutsu is pretty meh though.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 15, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Is that not just Hanzou starting but failing his jutsu (Mifune counters)? The characters in the box look the same to when Hanzou successfully pulls off the jutsu earlier in the video.



Yep, it's just Hanzo attempting his jutsu while Mifune counters with his tilt (presumably). You see Hanzo's jutsu name being displayed, not Mifune's.


----------



## Olympian (Aug 15, 2012)

Can`t wait to see how Asuma`s Dust Storm will be animated. They did a great job with his animations in 2.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm legitimately surprised that no one's started complaining about the length of Mifune's ultimate jutsu.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 15, 2012)

Black Sabbath II said:


> I'm legitimately surprised that no one's started complaining about the length of Mifune's ultimate jutsu.


What? Why would anyone do that? 

The Ultimate is freaking breathtaking. If it was any longer, it would feel dragged out for him. It's the perfect length, same with Darui's Ultimate. It seems they finally found a balance between how to make the Ultimates fit the character, look and feel awesome, and not feel rushed at the same time. It seems the Ultimates in Storm 3 will be the best ones in the series.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 15, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> What? Why would anyone do that?
> 
> The Ultimate is freaking breathtaking. If it was any longer, it would feel dragged out for him. It's the perfect length, same with Darui's Ultimate. It seems they finally found a balance between how to make the Ultimates fit the character, look and feel awesome, and not feel rushed at the same time. It seems the Ultimates in Storm 3 will be the best ones in the series.



Actually I thought people would complain because it was 'too long'. The length is actually the standard length for most of the jutsus in the old games (Like UN3). Around 10-11 seconds. The ones we've had in storm 2 and generations were all 5 seconds, and I recall a lot of people getting into arguments over increasing the length and others claiming if they made them any longer it would deter from the gameplay.

But so far everyone loves Mifune's ultimate. So I'm legitimately surprised by that fact.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 15, 2012)

It's true, Generation's ultimates seem to average about 4-5 seconds, Darui and Mifune's ultimates last 9-10 seconds.

So, potentially, everyone gets an ultimate upgrade? If only cinematic - Good news for the likes of Konan's Canyon of paper bombs, Pein's Chibaku Tensei, Tobi's Gedo Mezou and Itachi Inazami. I personally hope Shodai gets a new ultimate closer to what he had in the ultimate ninja series.

http://images.[Blocked Domain]/showphoto.php?photo=10574"
That pretty, white strike animation either isn't just for sword wielders it seems - Pretty sure it wasn't around in Generations.

Powerful stuff!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm also curious as to whether they're going to revamp Bee's fighting style. Since he's incorporated Samehada into his repertoire in the manga. I doubt they'll give him it in the game, but one can hope.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Kid (Aug 15, 2012)

Fuck the Combo Cancel & Subs again


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh wow. Guess I spoke too soon. Some youtube goers are upset with Mifune's ultimate jutsu.

Mostly because it's too 'cinematic'.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 15, 2012)

Black Sabbath II said:


> Oh wow. Guess I spoke too soon. Some youtube goers are upset with Mifune's ultimate jutsu.
> 
> Mostly because it's too 'cinematic'.


... Well... That's kinda depressing


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 15, 2012)

Black Sabbath II said:


> Oh wow. Guess I spoke too soon. Some youtube goers are upset with Mifune's ultimate jutsu.
> 
> Mostly because it's too 'cinematic'.



He must be trolling.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 15, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if he was serious. I've seen many people complain about cinematic ultimates in the past.


----------



## Jaruka (Aug 15, 2012)

Si Style said:


> It's true, Generation's ultimates seem to average about 4-5 seconds, Darui and Mifune's ultimates last 9-10 seconds.
> 
> So, potentially, everyone gets an ultimate upgrade? If only cinematic - Good news for the likes of Konan's Canyon of paper bombs, Pein's Chibaku Tensei, Tobi's Gedo Mezou and Itachi Inazami. I personally hope Shodai gets a new ultimate closer to what he had in the ultimate ninja series.


I would hope everyone receives an upgrade in all areas. Sick of playing as the same characters again and again, even just slight changes would be sufficient for me. I do prefer large, cinematic ultimates though. I mean, it sucked seeing these awesome jutsu in Generations not only be butchered but after that to still look better than Storm 2. 



Black Sabbath II said:


> I'm also curious as to whether they're going to revamp Bee's fighting style. Since he's incorporated Samehada into his repertoire in the manga. I doubt they'll give him it in the game, but one can hope.


I can't stand using Bee in Storm 2 and Generations, it just doesn't feel like 'him' if you understand my meaning. 



Black Sabbath II said:


> Oh wow. Guess I spoke too soon. Some youtube goers are upset with Mifune's ultimate jutsu.
> 
> Mostly because it's too 'cinematic'.


Oh, people just complain no matter what.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 15, 2012)

Black Sabbath II said:


> Oh wow. Guess I spoke too soon. Some youtube goers are upset with Mifune's ultimate jutsu.
> 
> Mostly because it's too 'cinematic'.



Show me this scumbag person 



Black Sabbath II said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he was serious. I've seen many people complain about cinematic ultimates in the past.



Feck those people. Heavily cinematic ultimates were the best. Generations just proved the consequence of those puny 5-second ultimates, as they are too lacking and not rewarding enough.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 15, 2012)

Black Sabbath II said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he was serious. I've seen many people complain about cinematic ultimates in the past.



I'm one of those people who aren't too keen on the overly long and exaggerated cinematic ultimates in the past (especially the Narutimate series).
I prefer a mix of UNS 1 and UNS 2 ultimates. Not too long, not too short and certainly not too flashy.

One of my least favourite ougis in Storm 1 was Kakashi's. That's the kind of over the top stuff I don't fancy....

Oh, and another thing I didn't like about past ougis (bar the enormous scale) was the ultimate of a character changes the landscape/stage where your fighting. You start fighting in a grassy plain and all of a sudden during the ultimate you find yourselves in a desert. Yeah, not my cup of tea.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 15, 2012)

The length of the ougi was just fine. Those guys are just trolling, over the top cinematic ougis were a staple ever since the first Naruto game. Hitting a 3 sec FRS ougi doesnt feel like its an ultimate jutsu at all, it lacks impact and flare. And fuck online, if people want a short ougi then they should play Generations or ask CC2 to have an option during online vs. to have shortened ougis, problem solved..


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 16, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> The length of the ougi was just fine. Those guys are just trolling, over the top cinematic ougis were a staple ever since the first Naruto game. Hitting a 3 sec FRS ougi doesnt feel like its an ultimate jutsu at all, it lacks impact and flare. And fuck online, if people want a short ougi then they should play Generations or ask CC2 to have an option during online vs. to have shortened ougis, problem solved..



I agree. Ridiculously short ougis don't feel like ultimates.. if they're going to be that short it shouldn't go into that 'cinematic' mode and should be a sparkly hit on a normal battlefield.

The online thing though.. not all online-dwellers have that mentality.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 16, 2012)

Si Style said:


> It's true, Generation's ultimates seem to average about 4-5 seconds, Darui and Mifune's ultimates last 9-10 seconds.



You forgot about characters like the 1st and 2nd Hokage's ultimates, those also last around that length.

Generations and Storm 3 both seem to focus on bringing back the more stylish cinematic approach to ultimates.

Generations just gives the new ultimates treatment to a select few characters, but yeah I do wonder if it's something they'll apply to older characters in Storm 3 as well.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 16, 2012)

Dat Mifune moveset pek his tilt looks so epic and useful!


----------



## Vash (Aug 17, 2012)

Please CC2 do something to punish rage quitters 

I started playing Generations again earlier (First time in a while) and online has now become so bad that people are rage quitting player matches. What the fuck is the point in that? 

They need to find a way to stop this shit from happening in Storm 3


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 17, 2012)

Jak said:


> Please CC2 do something to punish rage quitters
> 
> I started playing Generations again earlier (First time in a while) and online has now become so bad that people are rage quitting player matches. What the fuck is the point in that?
> 
> They need to find a way to stop this shit from happening in Storm 3



I've been playing a lot of Player Matches (only going to start ranked when my dominance skills have returned), and I haven't seen a lot of ragequitting in that factor. But I wholeheartedly agree, ragequitting must be penalized.. Probably a 2-loss count instead of one, so it'd really discourage them doing it. Rather take the loss than get 2 from being a douche and quitting, right?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 17, 2012)

HiramsThoughts said:


> Movesets!
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxCe36XmxAQ[/YOUTUBE]



mifune ultimate was awesome,but was that suposed to be hanzo ultimate the move whit the chain and paper bombs?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> mifune ultimate was awesome,but was that suposed to be hanzo ultimate the move whit the chain and paper bombs?


No, that's his grab, if I'm not mistaken, his ultimate wasn't shown.


----------



## G (Aug 17, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I agree. Ridiculously short ougis don't feel like ultimates.. if they're going to be that short it shouldn't go into that 'cinematic' mode and should be a sparkly hit on a normal battlefield.



Choji needs a new Ougi


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 17, 2012)

G said:


> Choji needs a new Ougi



Why, is his current ougi too long/short in your opinion? Or just not up-do-date with his current abilities...

I'm surprised CC2 hasn't touched butterfly mode with Choji so far, that's a canon feat since his Sound Four battle


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 17, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> No, that's his grab, if I'm not mistaken, his ultimate wasn't shown.


good because that would have been lame to be a ultimate.


----------



## Vash (Aug 17, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I've been playing a lot of Player Matches (only going to start ranked when my dominance skills have returned), and I haven't seen a lot of ragequitting in that factor. But I wholeheartedly agree, ragequitting must be penalized.. Probably a 2-loss count instead of one, so it'd really discourage them doing it. Rather take the loss than get 2 from being a douche and quitting, right?



Maybe I just got unlucky yesterday. I played for a few hours earlier and didn't come across any rage quitters. But still, these guys need to be stopped  

That 2 lose for every rage quit sounds like a good idea, but I doubt CC2 would ever do something like that (They seem to be under the assumption that no-one rage quits on purpose, and it's the fault of crappy internet connections )

I'd be happy enough if they just give you the win and the rage quitter the loss if they rage quit.
Also if they D/C 3 times in an hour they should lose 1,000 points (Maybe 10,000 would be better)


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm still amazed by how these Rage Quitters function. They are the ones who hide behind trees and spam long range jutsus, but if you're able to counter and attack them, they RQ and send you rude messages about spamming. Or they RQ in the middle of a Ultimate or Team Ultimate and send you rude messages when they are the ones who do NOTHING but spam long range supports to eat your sub bars/ break your Guard and spam Kirin/Kamui/Susanno Amateratsu ultimate jutsus. I've had countless Deidara users (with Onoki/ PTS Gaara/ PTS Tenten/ Danzo/ The Uchihas as supports) RQ when they can't keep up with my TS Tenten (TS Gaara/ Sai/ Ino/ Sakura/ Kimimaro as supports, and I do much more than just SQUARESQUARESQUARE like the opponent) AND send me messages about being a spamming noob. LOL

I've seriously met more than a hundred Rage Quitters so far. It's amazing how gross these people are. Sometimes I see players with DC rate as high as 8/10


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 17, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Why, is his current ougi too long/short in your opinion? Or just not up-do-date with his current abilities...
> 
> I'm surprised CC2 hasn't touched butterfly mode with Choji so far, that's a canon feat since his Sound Four battle


I know right. Why are they afraid of Butterfly Choji? Him transforming and doing the most BA things possible in that form is what gained him so much more fans in the first place. Not to mention how creative they could've gotten with his combos. It baffles me how they didn't include it in Storm 1, even if the Sound Ninja 5 (Minus Kimmimaro) weren't playable. I'm sure they'll include it in Storm 3 though.... I hope


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh it'll be there. It's a big part of the fight with Asuma and since all four members of Team 10 are already playable in Storm 2 and the fact Darui, Mifune Hanzo  are the confirmed characters there's no reason they wouldn't include this fight.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 17, 2012)

They haven't included Butterfly Chouji yet because it hasn't been a part of the story yet 

Not for the games, anyway.

I think that they also try to stay close to wherever the anime is, as to avoid spoiling the anime only crowd.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 17, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I think that they also try to stay close to wherever the anime is, as to avoid spoiling the anime only crowd.


Yeah, this is true. People who don't read the Manga won't know what the hell is going on, and will be spoiled of a lot of things, even if they don't purchase it probably. Which sucks for us who DO read the Manga, because it'll probably be at least two more Games untill the Anime is completed, unlike the Manga which would only be one. (Games usually take 2 years to make, and the Manga will be done in around 2 years according to Kishi, so yeah)


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 18, 2012)

AMAZING!! FInally more close range chars.. All the chars shown in that trailer look amazing.


----------



## Funta (Aug 18, 2012)

Butterfly Chouji has been shown in the anime already so a scan of him should be coming out soon. Also gedo mazo is appearing next week. 

I hope they put a third health bar in. tired of fights finishing so quickly. It doesn’t give me the satisfaction of a hard working victory.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 18, 2012)

Does anyone have good support characters that are effective in Generations? I'm still trying to figure out productive formulas to use in this game


----------



## Jaga (Aug 18, 2012)

new scan


----------



## Foxve (Aug 18, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Does anyone have good support characters that are effective in Generations? I'm still trying to figure out productive formulas to use in this game



Kimmioro(the bone guy) has a better attack range taijutsu attack than hidan so that's one. Onooki(stone kage) jutsu is, in my opinion, one of the best supports cause it can be used as offense and defense. If someone just won't quit wailing on you, they do that crappy rushing shit(rush at you then run, rush again then run away again), or just straight whopping your ass, you can use it because the rocks coming out of the ground damage both coming out of it and being thrown. 

Those are my favorite two......


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 18, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new scan



Nothing new. Still a good scan.



Foxve said:


> Kimmioro(the bone guy) has a better attack range taijutsu attack than hidan so that's one. Onooki(stone kage) jutsu is, in my opinion, one of the best supports cause it can be used as offense and defense. If someone just won't quit wailing on you, they do that crappy rushing shit(rush at you then run, rush again then run away again), or just straight whopping your ass, you can use it because the rocks coming out of the ground damage both coming out of it and being thrown.
> 
> Those are my favorite two......



Yeah, I use Kimimaro every once in a while and I caught on to the whole Onoki thing. I see a few people using Kurotsuchi a lot though.. does her ash jutsu have any definite special effects? I want a good team that compliments my character's offense, i.e Hidan giving you an opening (which doesn't work so well in Generations as it did in Storm 2)


----------



## Foxve (Aug 18, 2012)

Aeion said:


> *Nothing new*. Still a good scan.



Not necessarily. I see Hanzo using his salamander in his scan 



> Yeah, I use Kimimaro every once in a while and I caught on to the whole Onoki thing. I see a few people using Kurotsuchi a lot though.. does her ash jutsu have any definite special effects? I want a good team that compliments my character's offense, i.e Hidan giving you an opening (which doesn't work so well in Generations as it did in Storm 2)



If you get hit by or step in Kurotsuchi's jutsu, you move *really* slow. Basicly slow enough for them to take their time picking you apart if they've got a strategy.......


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 18, 2012)

So guys, when should we start the Generations tournament?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So guys, when should we start the Generations tournament?


The Ultimate Question...


----------



## Foxve (Aug 18, 2012)

The tournament will start when ever someone gets the id's of the players and announces when it will take place. Really, anybody can. Should I start the first one?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 18, 2012)

We still need to make sure Aeion is joining our community first.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Aug 18, 2012)

Tournament.....Very Based- Lil B


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 18, 2012)

Foxve said:


> The tournament will start when ever someone gets the id's of the players and announces when it will take place. Really, anybody can. Should I start the first one?


Sure. We would appreciate you being the not-lazy one for us please 

PSN Name: JakeProtagonist


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 18, 2012)

Foxve said:


> If you get hit by or step in Kurotsuchi's jutsu, you move *really* slow. Basicly slow enough for them to take their time picking you apart if they've got a strategy.......



Interesting, I see... It can be easily countered though, if you had a speed pill. I've done that every once in a while to avoid slowness. 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> So guys, when should we start the Generations tournament?





Asakuna no Senju said:


> We still need to make sure Aeion is joining our community first.



As much as it pains me to say... I am a King no longer  This ballgame is foreign to me and I need major adjusting  From becoming a master to simply a skilled player, I am frustrated at the pace of my progress. I'm going to need a lot more practice to recover my former valor. Forgive me if my performance in this tournament is not up to par with my prime 

But yeah of course I'm down with the community  Please, let's have it before the start of September.. Are we doing it the way we did it before or in an actual "Tournament Mode" in Generations?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 18, 2012)

Aeion said:


> But yeah of course I'm down with the community  Please, let's have it before the start of September.. Are we doing it the way we did it before or in an actual "Tournament Mode" in Generations?


Sweet! I think we might as well take advantage of the mode, that way we could also communicate during it...unless you guys wanna use Skype or something. (Assuming We all have the PS3 Version Here )


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 18, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> Sweet! I think we might as well take advantage of the mode, that way we could also communicate during it...unless you guys wanna use Skype or something. (Assuming We all have the PS3 Version Here )



But at the same time everyone lives in different time zones.. some people won't be available while the tournament is taking place. That being said, what we did for previous tournaments was hold the brackets' fight when both participants were on and ready.

If we all spontaneously/magically happen to be on at the same time, then I guess we're all for it  We can even hold 2 separate tournaments (totally 16 players) and have both those champions fight in the finals.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 18, 2012)

Aeion said:


> But at the same time everyone lives in different time zones.. some people won't be available while the tournament is taking place. That being said, what we did for previous tournaments was hold the brackets' fight when both participants were on and ready.
> 
> If we all spontaneously/magically happen to be on at the same time, then I guess we're all for it  We can even hold 2 separate tournaments (totally 16 players) and have both those champions fight in the finals.


True enough. I just wanted to see the other matches and stuff, but I'm sure we'll work something out.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 18, 2012)

I'll start one tomorrow then at some point. Some point around noon. My id is: foxve. Everyone give me yours ether in the thread or message my psn profile......


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 18, 2012)

Foxve said:


> I'll start one tomorrow then at some point. Some point around noon. My id is: foxve. Everyone give me yours ether in the thread or message my psn profile......


Here it is again


> PSN Name: JakeProtagonist



Also, what is you're time zone, so we can all set up our times and stuff.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 18, 2012)

Tomorrow's definitely good.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 18, 2012)

A tournament *tomorrow?* I have work tomorrow  It's my very last day of the contract.. very inconvenient day for a tournament.. Just saiyan.

Nevertheless, PSN: Skyxen.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 18, 2012)

Aeion said:


> A tournament *tomorrow?* I have work tomorrow  It's my very last day of the contract.. very inconvenient day for a tournament.. Just saiyan.
> 
> Nevertheless, PSN: Skyxen.


I have Church tomorrow too... I'd probably still be able to show seeing how it ends at around 12:00, but still, can we maybe have it Monday? For the sake of convenience for everybody


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 18, 2012)

Damn, maybe Monday will do then. 

My PSN ID is Fullmatrix09


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 18, 2012)

can i join the tournament as well? 

PSN: Jackieshann


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 18, 2012)

Jackieshann said:


> can i join the tournament as well?
> 
> PSN: Jackieshann


I'd assume so seeing how I think we only have a total of five players currently


----------



## Foxve (Aug 18, 2012)

I'll have one Sunday any way at like 2:00. I live in texas and right now it's 8:16 where i'm at.

I'll try to have few on Monday as well since it'll be more people available then.........


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 18, 2012)

K sweet, thanks. I might be able to make the on tomorrow actually, but it depends. So I may show up to both, but also maybe not to the first one... Just clarifying that even though you probably all get it... I'll just shut up now.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 18, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> I have Church tomorrow too... I'd probably still be able to show seeing how it ends at around 12:00, but still, can we maybe have it Monday? For the sake of convenience for everybody



Wait, TOMORROW? Tomorrow is Sunday. I thought tomorrow was Monday, I'm working Monday, not Sunday. but I'm not available Sunday in the morning. Maybe 2:00 is good... I'll see if I don't have plans by then  But I wonder how that's going to work when we haven't even decided who's taking place in the tourney...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 18, 2012)

Good.  2:00 should be fine for me as well tomorrow since i just got back from vacation.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 18, 2012)

So how are we going to organize this by 2 tomorrow...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

We'll gather on this thread 10-12 minutes before 2:00, round up the participants on this thread to make sure they catch the deadline before it commences, let the host accept our PSN ID invites, have him create the Tournament (which should be called *"The NF Trinity Deadlock"* btw ) along with a chat room online on our PS3 so each of us can communicate without the need of going back to our computers, let the host invite each and every one us at the tournament, and *BAM* we are ready to roll heads. 

Sounds like a plan?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> We'll gather on this thread 10-12 minutes before 2:00, round up the participants on this thread to make sure they catch the deadline before it commences, let the host accept our PSN ID invites, have him create the Tournament (which should be called *"The NF Trinity Deadlock"* btw ) along with a chat room online on our PS3 so each of us can communicate without the need of going back to our computers, let the host invite each and every one us at the tournament, and *BAM* we are ready to roll heads.
> 
> Sounds like a plan?


Dang... you pretty much thought of everything. Alright Sounds good! Until then


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

The pleasure is all mine. 

Ti'll then, don't forget to rain because i warn you i don't take my little preys lightly online.  But don;t worry, i'll be fair.......maybe.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 19, 2012)

I'll just sit here...being alone.......


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> The pleasure is all mine.


Wait a minute though... We would have to text chat since we're in game... freaking PSN. Can't we voice chat anyway since we'll all be in the same tourney lobby? Though, I'm assuming you mean for when it ends or something of one of us getting disconnected... or something. Why can't we voice chat in game too PSN? Why?


----------



## Firaea (Aug 19, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I'll just sit here...being alone.......


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

> Wait a minute though... We would have to text chat since we're in game... freaking PSN. Can't we voice chat anyway since we'll all be in the same tourney lobby? Though, I'm assuming you mean for when it ends or something of one of us getting disconnected... or something. Why can't we voice chat in game too PSN? Why?



Not everyone has a mic (like me), but rest assured since Tournaments in Generations go one at a time we can still text chat while the other two competitors are busy fighting each other. So it shouldn't be a big deal. 


One of the reasons i'm glad to own a PS3.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Not everyone has a mic (like me), but rest assured since Tournaments in Generations go one at a time we can still text chat while the other two competitors are busy fighting each other. So it shouldn't be a big deal.


Ah, Alrighty then.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> One of the reasons i'm glad to own a PS3.



Me too.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 19, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I'll just sit here...being alone.......



*Head pat* 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> The pleasure is all mine.
> 
> Ti'll then, don't forget to rain because i warn you i don't take my little preys lightly online.  But don;t worry, i'll be fair.......maybe.



I still think I need practice... I don't have a definite main and no true supports. I'll consider this tournament just a test of my progress...


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 19, 2012)

Speaking of which, are we gonna have any rules? Like, Teams with Names only? No spamming (This one is more of an always active one, but yeah)? 
I think those are some good ones to have to keep it fair and more interesting.

Also, i warn you guys. I'm incredibly average at this game


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 19, 2012)

So what are the confirmed characters so far?


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> Speaking of which, are we gonna have any rules? Like, Teams with Names only? No spamming (This one is more of an always active one, but yeah)?
> I think those are some good ones to have to keep it fair and more interesting.
> 
> Well obviously spamming is going to be one of them, but other that that, I'm not sure... It sounds like an interesting idea though
> ...





Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> So what are the confirmed characters so far?



New characters: Mifune, Hanzo, Daruu


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Aug 19, 2012)

Aeion said:


> New characters: Mifune, Hanzo, Daruu


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope Naruto's Bijuu Mode is playable. The last game did excellent job with KCM (much better than the anime) so I'd love to see BM in the Storm 3.


----------



## Kid (Aug 19, 2012)

Why the combo cancel and the subs again? :|

Also they need to improve the movesets...every set is still the same since UNS 2 , people want some new shit


----------



## Augors (Aug 19, 2012)

You should add me. 







KidKid said:


> Why the combo cancel and the subs again? :|
> 
> Also they need to improve the movesets...every set is still the same since UNS 2 , people want some new shit


I was thinking the same thing. All I ask is to make Combos(inputs) a bit harder and to change the Sub bar. One thing I hate is that; first one to use all their subs loses.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 19, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> I hope Naruto's Bijuu Mode is playable. The last game did excellent job with KCM (much better than the anime) so I'd love to see BM in the Storm 3.


I think that they could add a KCM Naruto that is seperate from the regular Naruto's awakening that uses BM as his awakening. With the war arc looking like it's about to end I can see the game making it to the end of the arc. All the characters they'd need have appeared and would be in the game either way so the story mode can be expanded on to reach the end of the arc. If that's the case BM Naruto is inevitable.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

Augors said:


> I was thinking the same thing. All I ask is to make Combos(inputs) a bit harder and to change the Sub bar. One thing I hate is that; first one to use all their subs loses.



That would be due to people abusing cancels after opponents sub and some support jutsus (like Hidan & MM...) that force you to use up more sub bars than you need to. Imho the chakra usage of cancelling should be nerfed to 2-3 uses before having to reload along with cutting down on spammable support jutsus.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 19, 2012)

I want them to make it possible to select and stay in awakened forms like ultimate ninja 2 and 3.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 19, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I want them to make it possible to select and stay in awakened forms like ultimate ninja 2 and 3.



Which should obviously only be available on offline play..


----------



## Jaga (Aug 19, 2012)

new scan!!


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 19, 2012)

So... it's 2:00.. any news for the tournament? 



Jaga said:


> new scan!!



Seems that the scans are recycling things we already know. Again, still looks good


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 19, 2012)

Aeion said:


> So... it's 2:00.. any news for the tournament?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that the scans are recycling things we already know. Again, still looks good


It's not 2:00 in Texas though. Which is where the person holding the Tourney lives. It's 2:30 where I am, so At 3:00 itll be 2:00 for him.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 19, 2012)

Actually it's 1:34 here. But if your all ready I can go head and start.....


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 19, 2012)

Do we have everyone here? All of their PSN's? This is only a forum tournament right.... No randoms. We need to be organized


----------



## Alicia (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh, you guys holding another tourney 

Hope this time will go better than the one in my days


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm here and ready to go.  It's 2:02 for me right now, so everyone, send the host your PSN ID.

Also @ host, can you create a text chat after you accept our invites?


----------



## Foxve (Aug 19, 2012)

Don't have enough people responding for an all NF tourny.....


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 19, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Oh, you guys holding another tourney
> 
> Hope this time will go better than the one in my days



Your days? Aren't you like, 9? 


And Foxve, we need a private tourney room, not one with randoms like you invited me to


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

Did you add them (the ones who gave you their ID) on your friends list though?

Don't have enough people responding for an all NF tourny.....


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

You guys are still here, right?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> You guys are still here, right?


Yeah, join son.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 19, 2012)

Oooooh he's Jake... LOL Mr. Jake please join the chat room


----------



## Vash (Aug 19, 2012)

Fuck, I was just playing Generations. I didn't know there was a tournament


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 19, 2012)

You can still join  

It was rushed so we only had a 4-guy tournament.. We're just doing Endless with each other right now


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

That....was an awesome Tournament by the way.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 19, 2012)

Good to see you all enjoy my tournys  However according to Aeion I must work on my cinematic jutsu problem


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 19, 2012)

Decent tourny. Just shows I'm not in my prime anymore  Need to refine my skills



Foxve said:


> Good to see you all enjoy my tournys  However according to Aeion I must work on my cinematic jutsu problem



Yeah, the matches were good, just the chidori/rasengan spam need to be notched down. You seem to do that a bit when you get cornered, along with excessive blocking. But s'all good, you're an alright playa


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

I wonder when we should do another Tourny with 8 players this time.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 19, 2012)

First of all, we shouldn't decide and execute it in under a full day, like we did this time. It needs to be organized and precise, with all participants' forum names and PSN names listed for control.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

I agree, since we only had 4 people to go about this time and the other members were either too late or a no show. :/


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey id be down to play in a tournament and record it for NF to watch on YouTube!


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 19, 2012)

And yet again, the next tournament is initiated


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 19, 2012)

Seems legit enough to me. Can't wait! I've been practicing some UJ Ultimate combos with Sage Mode Naruto


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

So, we're doing another one tomorrow?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 19, 2012)

Either that or we could just host another Endless tomorrow and actually plan out the tournament for longer than a day. I'm down with either though


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 19, 2012)

What time zones are everyone in ? So we can match up the times


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine's EST


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

Central time for me.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 19, 2012)

PST here for me


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 19, 2012)

EST for me as well. We need to promote the tournaments we host though.. because there's actually a lot of people on NF who play Generations but don't venture to this part of the forums


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 19, 2012)

Why not just PM the users who have Generations to come here at a specific time though?


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe we should ask for our own sub section of the forum or just stat our own site lol


----------



## Myri (Aug 20, 2012)

Posting for subscription. 

Is this probably a March 2013 release?


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 20, 2012)

Shi said:


> Posting for subscription.
> 
> Is this probably a March 2013 release?



well as far as i know they havent set a release date yet cept for saying its spring


----------



## Alicia (Aug 20, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Your days? Aren't you like, 9?



Double that age, brah, and I'm the same age as you are 

But yeah let's not talk about the UNS2-era anymore...


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Aug 20, 2012)

There was a tourney and I missed it? Aww.

While if you guys are planning another one count me in. My PSN IS the same as my user name here, and I'm CST.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Why not just PM the users who have Generations to come here at a specific time though?



Yes but there could be people that have Generations and we wouldn't even know it, so we wouldn't know who to PM. What we should do is proclaim our tournaments in our sigs or something so when we venture other parts of the forums people would be aware and know where to go.



Daftvirgin said:


> Double that age, brah, and I'm the same age as you are
> 
> But yeah let's not talk about the UNS2-era anymore...



So then there's not any "back in your day", no? 

And Storm 2 was aight  I deny everything you say hurrhurrhurruhrrhurr



SunnyMoonstone said:


> There was a tourney and I missed it? Aww.
> 
> While if you guys are planning another one count me in. My PSN IS the same as my user name here, and I'm CST.



That's what happens when you're not loyal to the Storm threads and don't check daily! 

Jk, check up next time, we're hosting one soon


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm getting on Generations right now if anyone wants to play some endless or something until the tourney.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't wait to play as Darui. 
I still can't get over how epic that ougi was!!!!


----------



## Joker J (Aug 20, 2012)

since they got Darui black lightning in it, then they should at least let the 7SotM be playable.


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm a fan of long ougi's. That's what made the ultimate series so great.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 20, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> I'm getting on Generations right now if anyone wants to play some endless or something until the tourney.



Sorry, no one was on at the time and I was away from my PS3



Joker J said:


> since they got Darui black lightning in it, then they should at least let the 7SotM be playable.



I have a hunch that 7 swordsman might be playable... Still, I wonder what CC2 has to work with some of them


----------



## Jaruka (Aug 20, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I have a hunch that 7 swordsman might be playable... Still, I wonder what CC2 has to work with some of them


They're the one thing I'm really hoping for that I'm pretty much sure wont make it in.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Jaga (Aug 21, 2012)

20 screenshots.. some new some old


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 21, 2012)

Aeion said:


> And Storm 2 was aight  I deny everything you say hurrhurrhurruhrrhurr



Pffffftt..Okay 

Storm 2 was great, but some players _still_ know how to turn it into shyt when they play online


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 21, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Pffffftt..Okay
> 
> Storm 2 was great, but some players _still_ know how to turn it into shyt when they play online



And that doesn't happen with Generations?


----------



## Saturday (Aug 21, 2012)

I see the Salamander in one of those screenshots


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 21, 2012)

Aeion said:


> And that doesn't happen with Generations?



I wouldn't know, actually 

I've only ever played Generations with friends IRL, and it's always been fair & fun for us


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 21, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I wouldn't know, actually
> 
> I've only ever played Generations with friends IRL, and it's always been fair & fun for us


Well, to put it bluntly, Generations is BEYOND Broken... Mainly because of the new game mechanics they added (Hello Sub-bar), but I guess all around it IS an improvement... Still hope they fix up them broken game mechanics. For instance, bring back small invincibility frames after sub... Why CC2 would take that out, especially when are subs are now limited and can be unintentionally wasted, I have no idea. Still, they are listening to us, so I'm sure they'll fix it up... I hope


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 21, 2012)

they need to add a team mode in witch we can switch play whit the 2 supports and win once all tree characters of the opponent are defeated.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 21, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> they need to add a team mode in witch we can switch play whit the 2 supports and win once all tree characters of the opponent are defeated.


 Or, A 3 vs 3 Mode. I heard rumors about this being implemented, and I can't tell you how much I hope it's true! Seriously, that would be awesome fun, fighting against ninjas with two of your buddies. It could be done very easily too, in fact, they kinda already proved that they could (Jiraiya vs Pain Storm 2 Boss fight anyone?) They would need to just make the Maps bigger, and put more obstacles for us to set traps, run around, ect. Which are also things I hope are implemented. 

Seeing how Naruto is unique as a series because of the strategy and teamwrok based battles, this would make this game a perfect adaptation of series, and TRULY make us feel like we're playing the Anime/Manga. 

However, again, before they do any of this, they need to fix the broken aspects from Generations first.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 21, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> Well, to put it bluntly, Generations is BEYOND Broken... *Mainly because of the new game mechanics they added (Hello Sub-bar)*, but I guess all around it IS an improvement... Still hope they fix up them broken game mechanics. For instance, bring back small invincibility frames after sub... Why CC2 would take that out, especially when are subs are now limited and can be unintentionally wasted, I have no idea. Still, they are listening to us, so I'm sure they'll fix it up... I hope



Well, the sub-bar isn't necessarily broken. It's just a new ballgame from Storm 2. The sub bar isn't something that's abused, like many other things (Onoki's jutsu, Danzo's awakening, the whole existence of puppeteers). The sub bar is something everyone has, so it's fair game on both sides. 

I agree though that the flow of the battle can be, at many times, very disadvantageous from the sub bars. Especially how you sometimes don't intend to sub at all and the program makes you use one.. I've had that happen to me a couple times.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 21, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Well, the sub-bar isn't necessarily broken. It's just a new ballgame from Storm 2. The sub bar isn't something that's abused, like many other things (Onoki's jutsu, Danzo's awakening, the whole existence of puppeteers). The sub bar is something everyone has, so it's fair game on both sides.
> 
> I agree though that the flow of the battle can be, at many times, very disadvantageous from the sub bars. Especially how you sometimes don't intend to sub at all and the program makes you use one.. I've had that happen to me a couple times.


I don't have a problem with the Sub Bar itself, just what it makes the game about. Its makes the mainly about speed, the character whos combo starts off faster, can get the first hit, and therefore, have an advantage against the opponent because they have to waste subs at one point, just so they can get a hit off. Hence why PTS Neji is one of the best characters in the game. He's the fastest, and can cut off other peoples combos and not give them a chance to fight back. there still is a certain amount of skill needed, but very little. There needs to be a certain to, and not to do a combo. If they're going to keep the Sub bar, they should do the following

1. Small invincibility frames after subbing like in Storm 2, this way, subs can't be wasted unintentionally because of back slashes in certain combos, multiple hitting attacks, ect.

2. Ever character has an evenly fast starting attack for their combo, so not character is left in the dust due to slower start off.

That would fix most problems... I think.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 22, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> I don't have a problem with the Sub Bar itself, just what it makes the game about. Its makes the mainly about speed, the character whos combo starts off faster, can get the first hit, and therefore, have an advantage against the opponent because they have to waste subs at one point, just so they can get a hit off. Hence why PTS Neji is one of the best characters in the game. He's the fastest, and can cut off other peoples combos and not give them a chance to fight back. there still is a certain amount of skill needed, but very little. There needs to be a certain to, and not to do a combo. If they're going to keep the Sub bar, they should do the following
> 
> 1. Small invincibility frames after subbing like in Storm 2, this way, subs can't be wasted unintentionally because of back slashes in certain combos, multiple hitting attacks, ect.
> 
> ...



You have a very good point there. And #2 is actually a really good idea I think you should probably post that suggestion to CC2  Really. Same-speed startup for balance, but the rest of the combos are their respective speeds for variation of characters.. Makes perfect sense. And PTS Neji... I've always liked him... my new main 



And on a side note... FELLOW GENERATIONS BEARERS. Those who want to take part in tournaments and other fun events, maybe I should make an official thread for it so we have our own section for discussion? We should put the thread's link in your signature so it will be seen everywhere you roam, and unknown Storm players on the forums will gain knowledge of it. Good idea?


----------



## Foxve (Aug 22, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea to me.  Make the thread.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 22, 2012)

Aeion said:


> You have a very good point there. And #2 is actually a really good idea I think you should probably post that suggestion to CC2  Really. Same-speed startup for balance, but the rest of the combos are their respective speeds for variation of characters.. Makes perfect sense. And PTS Neji... I've always liked him... my new main
> 
> 
> 
> And on a side note... FELLOW GENERATIONS BEARERS. Those who want to take part in tournaments and other fun events, maybe I should make an official thread for it so we have our own section for discussion? We should put the thread's link in your signature so it will be seen everywhere you roam, and unknown Storm players on the forums will gain knowledge of it. Good idea?


I would, but I already sent a suggestion message a while ago, and don't want to spam them, so i'll wait a little longer to send another one. Besides, if you look at the gameplay for the new characters they posted, it seems they DID do that idea. Take a look, everyones combo starts off at around the same time frame.

As for the thread idea. I say, Yea! Seriously though, yeah, that seems like a pretty legit idea to me. I'm up for it!


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 22, 2012)

Alright, I took some time to create the thread. You can access it by clicking the link below, which _should_ be appearing in my sig as well...


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope this game is more true to the manga than Ninja Storm Generations. I honestly got so pissed off about several things in generations, such as:


for KS Sasuke, since when does Amaterasu require the opponent to stand still for several seconds? 
Why is Amaterasu not a fucking one shot? How can Sakura even BEGIN to survive that shit? 
Why is Kiba's attack doing as much as fucking Kirin? 
Why does Kirin need no prep? 
Why can normal attacks go through Susanoo?
Why can't Sasuke go Susanoo from the start and stay in it the whole time?
Why does tobi have a limit on how much he can make himself invunerable, bar the 5 minutes thing which isn't in the game?

This is just scratching the surface on the things that bothered me with generations. 

Id like this game to be a lot closer to the manga.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh man, it's one of these manga canoners again


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 22, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Oh man, it's one of these manga canoners again



Yep. It's annoying. One of the reasons I don't play much generations anymore.

Also the attacks that don't exist. 

Karin's perfume doing as much damage as a rasegan 

I want answers to my questions, and I don't want to need to ask them in Storm 3.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 22, 2012)

This is a fighting game you fool, it requires balance. If you want manga canon go read the manga.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 22, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> This is a fighting game you fool, it requires balance. If you want manga canon go read the manga.



I don't want to read manga cannon, i want to control it. Control Itachi vs Minato in all it's manga cannon glory. A video game representation of the battledome.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 22, 2012)

Too bad.

Make your own game if you want it that badly. The rest of us will have fun playing as Sakura while owning Sasuke, kthnxbai.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 22, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I hope this game is more true to the manga than Ninja Storm Generations. I honestly got so pissed off about several things in generations, such as:
> 
> 
> for KS Sasuke, since when does Amaterasu require the opponent to stand still for several seconds?
> ...



How the hell is it going to be a balanced game then, when you want shit like that to happen? No point even mentioning Sakura in your post, no one would pick her with the feats you're requesting for the high-tiers. The game would be like the manga and only Uchihas and Naruto would be used, which would be crap (like the current storyline the manga itself).


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 23, 2012)

Aeion said:


> How the hell is it going to be a balanced game then, when you want shit like that to happen? No point even mentioning Sakura in your post, no one would pick her with the feats you're requesting for the high-tiers. The game would be like the manga and only Uchihas and Naruto would be used, which would be crap (like the current storyline the manga itself).



*Spoiler*: _Just in Case..._ 



I don't know, i think the Storyline in the manga is pretty good right now... then again, that's just me... Unless you were referring to how all the Uchihas and Naruto are the most powerful people in it currently of course. Which is... True, but I think people over exaggerate it a little bit... Except for Edo Madara... he deserves his own difficulty setting in Storm 3, like can't get hit ONCE or Game Over, or something...


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 23, 2012)

I think the fact that every character needs to be balanced is stupid. Some characters are a lot stronger than others.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 23, 2012)

What part of "*fighting games* need to be balanced" do you not get?


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 23, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> What part of "*fighting games* need to be balanced" do you not get?



I think it should become more than just an arena fighter. Make it more tactical with greater variety.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 23, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I think the fact that every character needs to be balanced is stupid. Some characters are a lot stronger than others.


So every other character in the Naruto universe in the game should just be weaker, leading to no one playing as them, and them being completely, and utterly, useless to have... I'm sorry man, but your reasoning from a game design stand-point, is SO FLAWED, it aint even funny... Like, you can show off a characters Awesome Over 9000 Power Level WITHOUT making the game unplayable for everyone who DOESN'T want to play as Madara, Naruto, or Sasuke... A game where you just play as those three characters... Whee...




Hossaim said:


> I think it should become more than just an arena fighter. Make it more tactical with greater variety.


I was thinking of a way they could do this actually...
BUT, this is a completely different topic than the one we're on right now...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 23, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I think it should become more than just an arena fighter. Make it more tactical with greater variety.


Well unless you're here to discuss the balanced fighting game then I ask you to kindly see yourself out of the thread. No one here (or at least an incredibly small minority) agree with your sentiments.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 23, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> *Spoiler*: _Just in Case..._
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, i think the Storyline in the manga is pretty good right now... then again, that's just me... Unless you were referring to how all the Uchihas and Naruto are the most powerful people in it currently of course. Which is... True, but I think people over exaggerate it a little bit... Except for Edo Madara... he deserves his own difficulty setting in Storm 3, like can't get hit ONCE or Game Over, or something...



The manga is not at its past glory. The themes the manga had before will never return. Hard work vs raw talent is gone. Rock Lee is gone. Neji is gone. Their story has been forgotten. The Strong Fist vs Gentle Fist rivalry was forgotten. Sakura's development was forgotten. The curse of the Hyuuga clan was forgotten. All Part I importance has been lost, Konoha 11 have been forgotten. All other kekkei genkais, gone. Only thing we have left is "Child of Prophecy" and Dojutsu. Sasuke's skill is gone, just MS spam. Itachi's skill is gone, just MS spam. Random MS abilities coming out of nowhere, everyone getting trolled by the Uchiha (see Orochimaru and Kabuto). This manga will never be the Golden Age it was before and that's the truth. It's bad enough to watch it burn as it is. I don't want that diarrhea in a game as well, nor does anyone else here.



Hossaim said:


> I think the fact that every character needs to be balanced is stupid. Some characters are a lot stronger than others.



I think the fact that you dare to suggest such nonsense is stupid.



Hossaim said:


> I think it should become more than just an arena fighter. Make it more tactical with greater variety.



That's not what this game is for, it will never be like that. If you want a game like that I suggest you find something else other than the Storm Series. Your vision and ideals for this game will not sell more than a few copies with a lot of bad reviews, and ruined reputation.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 23, 2012)

Aeion said:


> The manga is not at its past glory. The themes the manga had before will never return. Hard work vs raw talent is gone. Rock Lee is gone. Neji is gone. Their story has been forgotten. The Strong Fist vs Gentle Fist rivalry was forgotten. Sakura's development was forgotten. The curse of the Hyuuga clan was forgotten. All Part I importance has been lost, Konoha 11 have been forgotten. All other kekkei genkais, gone. Only thing we have left is "Child of Prophecy" and Dojutsu. Sasuke's skill is gone, just MS spam. Itachi's skill is gone, just MS spam. Random MS abilities coming out of nowhere, everyone getting trolled by the Uchiha (see Orochimaru and Kabuto). This manga will never be the Golden Age it was before and that's the truth. It's bad enough to watch it burn as it is. I don't want that diarrhea in a game as well, nor does anyone else here.


I wouldn't say it was forgotten... I mean, your jumping the gun a little for a series that isn't even finished yet. The strategy and teamwork tactics in the Manga that we JUST SAW this chapter are greater than ever. Plus, this series still has 2 YEARS to go till its done. Kishi said himself that he has tons of loose ends to tie up, which I'm sure will be discussed and brought up. You can't just ASSUME they were completely forgotten, and are never gonna be discussed again, you know? In fact Sakura's development was discussed a little stating on how she still loved Sasuke even though he's tried to kill her twice. That's a pretty interesting fact if you ask me. About Sasuke spamming MS too... Well, doesn't Naruto need someone who is just achieving this skills naturally to beat to show that his hard work with training and changing Kurama (Like how he wants to change Sasuke) can beat Sasuke's natural talent... or somethign like that?

It seems your just gonna have to be patient with it. You can't just jump the gun like this and say that everything was completely forgotten  and is never gonna be discussed again when the series still has some time to go. Admittedly the pacing is kind of bad, so I could see WHY you would assume this, but still. When the series is OVER however, say whatever you want. I'm just sitting back and waiting to see what happens next.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 23, 2012)

^Ditto. I personally don't care about people saying the manga's current storyline factually sucks, i still read it and enjoy it even if it's flawed. Thats my opinion and i'm going to stick by it due to being entitled.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^Ditto. I personally don't care about people saying the manga's current storyline factually sucks, i still read it and enjoy it even if it's flawed. Thats my opinion and i'm going to stick by it due to being entitled.


Words to live by! There similar to the way of Naruto's thinking too, actually


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 23, 2012)

True dat, homie.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 23, 2012)

Too make it short: Naruto was awesome in part one, however he never grew up over the timeskip(hell he actually got _less mature_ somehow). Now he is, as some have already said, a dumbass pussy who just refuses to accept reality.

Kishi also made the uchiha worse by making the story almost completely about them. Sasuke's revenge would be _somewhat_ justified if it were just the elders. But the entire village? All citizens down to the children who knew nothing about the massacre? Sasuke's an emotinal douche as he himself even admitted. 

Kishi also fucked up by wiping the Konoha 10 aside like shit......


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 23, 2012)

I bitch too much about how bad the manga's gotten in the Library and Telegrams but I concur it is no longer what it used to be. Honestly power levels should have cut off at Mu/Trollkage level, less Uchihas and no child of prophecy bullshit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 23, 2012)

Shall we go back to discussing about the tournament now? Like if you guys have time to join in it or not.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 23, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Too make it short: Naruto was awesome in part one, however he never grew up over the timeskip(hell he actually got _less mature_ somehow). Now he is, as some have already said, a dumbass pussy who just refuses to accept reality.
> 
> Kishi also made the uchiha worse by making the story almost completely about them. Sasuke's revenge would be _somewhat_ justified if it were just the elders. But the entire village? All citizens down to the children who knew nothing about the massacre? Sasuke's an emotinal douche as he himself even admitted.
> 
> Kishi also fucked up by wiping the Konoha 10 aside like shit......


 I honestly completely disagree with everything stated here. I by no means think Naruto got less mature. I also don't think hes refusing reality either. He's simply having faith in what he believes in. If you think THAT about Naruto, I honestly don't see why you are a fan of the series in the first place, seeing how it's one of the main themes of series. However, this is by NO MEANS the place to discuss this. We have gotten pretty off topic, and I apologize for only further advancing this off topicness. Let's try to get back on topic now though, K?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 23, 2012)

^This. I don't want this thread to turn into another usual KL/KT topic.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 23, 2012)

Well you guys are discussing a Generations tournament in a Storm 3 thread, isn't that kinda off-topic anyway?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 23, 2012)

We didn't have a thread for it before... But now we do, so I guess theres no excuse for that anymore. We'll stop.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 23, 2012)

> Well you guys are discussing a Generations tournament in a Storm 3 thread, isn't that kinda off-topic anyway?



Weeeeeeeeeeelllllllll.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Everytime Naruto is confronted by a tough choice, something gets in the way be it luck or plot (obviously both) to stop it so he doesn't have to deal with it. I used to make excuses for Naruto like others until he hyperventilated in the snow because of the reality of having to kill sasuke.  I _somehow_ made the excuse that maybe he'll become who he needs to be when he wakes up from it. 

Then Naruto's character is *completely destroyed* in Chapter: 538 aka the worst chapter *ever* 

I only read this manga now cause I need to see it through. I believe people don't have the right to diss a manga/anime/movie/series if they don't know anything about it. That'd make them a bandwagoner........ 




Your right though, lets stay on topic. Any new developments in the game yet?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 23, 2012)

Foxve said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Huh... I guess you would really hate my personality then... That's one of my favorite chapters actually... I'm like Naruto with what he teaches. You may not know everything, no one does, but pure faith and determination is enough to do anything. He's right, you can't just second guess yourself. You just gotta KNOW you can do it. I don't care how deluded you think it sounds, that's what I believe too.




Anyway, NOW back to being on topic.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 23, 2012)

Right, stop leaving an opinion and saying 'back on topic!' - it is a cheap, psychological argument tactic that is the equivalent of saying 'I just got the last laugh' 

If you aren't going to say anything about Storm 3, don't post - it's that easy.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry betches but I'm getting in on this 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Jake Protagonist said:


> I wouldn't say it was forgotten... I mean, your jumping the gun a little for a series that isn't even finished yet. The strategy and teamwork tactics in the Manga that we JUST SAW this chapter are greater than ever. Plus, this series still has 2 YEARS to go till its done. Kishi said himself that he has tons of loose ends to tie up, which I'm sure will be discussed and brought up. You can't just ASSUME they were completely forgotten, and are never gonna be discussed again, you know? In fact Sakura's development was discussed a little stating on how she still loved Sasuke even though he's tried to kill her twice. That's a pretty interesting fact if you ask me. About Sasuke spamming MS too... Well, doesn't Naruto need someone who is just achieving this skills naturally to beat to show that his hard work with training and changing Kurama (Like how he wants to change Sasuke) can beat Sasuke's natural talent... or somethign like that?
> 
> It seems your just gonna have to be patient with it. You can't just jump the gun like this and say that everything was completely forgotten  and is never gonna be discussed again when the series still has some time to go. Admittedly the pacing is kind of bad, so I could see WHY you would assume this, but still. When the series is OVER however, say whatever you want. I'm just sitting back and waiting to see what happens next.



You have to accept facts. You said it yourself, the series only has 2 years to go, and you know what that's going to cover, the conclusion of this war, Naruto vs Sasuke, the truth of Madara/Tobi/"The One Who Knows Everything". There's absolutely no time left for Konoha 11 development. Are you going to tell me Kishimoto is going to make multiple arcs after this war just for that? It's not a matter of jumping the gun and assuming, _Kishimoto has missed his chance for other character's development._ Proof? Neji's Uncle vs Neji's Father was watered-down and skipped. Rock Lee and Neji rivalry was never continued at all through later-Part I and Part II. You can't continue those things now, there's just no time left. Kishimoto even admitted that he completely forgot about Sakura, and chuckled about it in an interview. He even concluded her role during the 5 Kage Summit by saying she can't keep up with Naruto and Sasuke and that she'll just sit on the sidelines and root for the both of them. Going to Sasuke, he _used_ to have skill in Part I AND in early Part II, but ever since he got MS, he's just abusing his powers. All his new power ups are just hax MS power ups... Fights like that with spam are bland. Naruto learning to fight spam is not an interesting fight whatsoever, fights with intelligence is what got the fans involved. Take a look at Temari vs Shikamaru again, that was amazing. Even Naruto vs Sasuke in Part I was great because there was *variety*, something that is very rare in Sasuke now.

There are things in this manga that can _never be revived_ or looked back to, due to Kishimoto missing his chance. With only 2 years left, there's absolutely no time to cover all that he's missed. 2 years is not a long time, it's a very short period of time.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^Ditto. I personally don't care about people saying the manga's current storyline factually sucks, i still read it and enjoy it even if it's flawed. Thats my opinion and i'm going to stick by it due to being entitled.



I'm not telling you to care, I'm voicing my opinion which I am also entitled to. Not once did I mutter that I'm not reading Naruto anymore or that I do not enjoy it. Did you hear me say that? I simply said Naruto is not at its past glory. Don't misunderstand...



Foxve said:


> Too make it short: Naruto was awesome in part one, however he never grew up over the timeskip(hell he actually got _less mature_ somehow). Now he is, as some have already said, a dumbass pussy who just refuses to accept reality.
> 
> Kishi also made the uchiha worse by making the story almost completely about them. Sasuke's revenge would be _somewhat_ justified if it were just the elders. But the entire village? All citizens down to the children who knew nothing about the massacre? Sasuke's an emotinal douche as he himself even admitted.
> 
> Kishi also fucked up by wiping the Konoha 10 aside like shit......



Eh, I'll leave the Naruto thing alone for now, but I agree with the Uchiha and Konoha 10 part. The Uchiha added a lot of flavor to the manga, but it got out of hand and very unfair to the others when the show completely revolved around them. I like Uchiha, I like the sharingan, but I also like other characters getting a chance in this show :/ Which will never really happen now



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Shall we go back to discussing about the tournament now? Like if you guys have time to join in it or not.



We have a thread for that now. So we shouldn't piss the Storm 3 dwellers off with our Generations conversation anymore.. Check the sig, you already know by now 



Jake Protagonist said:


> I honestly completely disagree with everything stated here. I by no means think Naruto got less mature. I also don't think hes refusing reality either. He's simply having faith in what he believes in. If you think THAT about Naruto, I honestly don't see why you are a fan of the series in the first place, seeing how it's one of the main themes of series. However, this is by NO MEANS the place to discuss this. We have gotten pretty off topic, and I apologize for only further advancing this off topicness. Let's try to get back on topic now though, K?



You finish what you started 

Well Naruto is a little bland in character because he generally spouts the same thing every time. But it's not really his character that's the problem. His character in Part I was alright, for a person like Naruto. When he talked, he talked seriously (in battles anyways). But recently in Part II, he's just kind of saying nonsense.. When I mean nonsense, it's not the ideologies he has.. it's just out of place. I've actually only noticed this in the current Tobi fight. Kakashi is shocked by all the implications of Tobi being Obito, and all Naruto will say is "Shut up! I'll beat you!".. Shouldn't he say something a little more in depth? Still, that's not the character's fault.. that's poor dialogue on Kishi's part.



Jake Protagonist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that's Naruto's character. And as any series goes, there are characters you like, and characters you don't, that's fine  The part that gets _me_ is missing arcs and unnecessary plot holes on Kishimoto's part. He admitted himself that he omitted a lot of things, for the sake of Uchiha and such. Not a rant, just a form of an opinion I'm sharing. Naruto is great as a manga, yes. It's amazing and I love it (always will), but dammit, it frustrates me with all the potential Kishimoto just let's slide. That being said, Naruto has fallen a bit as a manga from the past glory it once was.




What you gon do bout it Si Style  Oh yeah, let's get back on topic


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 23, 2012)

they need to add a Sage mode Naruto as a regular character the one whit the regular Naruto clothes.


----------



## Vash (Aug 23, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I hope this game is more true to the manga than Ninja Storm Generations. I honestly got so pissed off about several things in generations, such as:
> 
> 
> for KS Sasuke, since when does Amaterasu require the opponent to stand still for several seconds?
> ...


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Aug 23, 2012)

they might add sm naruto but than again idk we have hokage naruto which is good


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 23, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I hope this game is more true to the manga than Ninja Storm Generations. I honestly got so pissed off about several things in generations, such as:
> 
> 
> for KS Sasuke, since when does Amaterasu require the opponent to stand still for several seconds?
> ...


Let me add to that

why can I beat galactus with a racoon,frank west and a lawyer?
Why can Nightwing hurt superman?


ah It's because it's a fighting game duh


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 23, 2012)

I wonder if we will be able to use Dat clone.


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 23, 2012)

PositiveEmotions said:


> they might add sm naruto but than again idk we have hokage naruto which is good


I would prefer SM naruto over something he isn't,but then again If I'm not wrong  Hokage naruto had the same move sets SM naruto did.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 23, 2012)

I hope they exclude already-used characters like Kakashi, Sannin (if they're in), and Naruto/Sasukes because it will just be all copy/paste... I want *new* movesets, not recycled characters, like they've been doing for ages now.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Aug 23, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> I would prefer SM naruto over something he isn't,but then again If I'm not wrong  Hokage naruto had the same move sets SM naruto did.



i just hope we have less naruto slots so more characters can fit in and same with sasuke



Aeion said:


> I hope they exclude already-used characters like Kakashi, Sannin (if they're in), and Naruto/Sasukes because it will just be all copy/paste... I want *new* movesets, not recycled characters, like they've been doing for ages now.



i think we will have new move sets


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 23, 2012)

PositiveEmotions said:


> i just hope we have less naruto slots so *more characters can fit in* and same with sasuke
> 
> 
> 
> i think we will have new move sets



that make no sense,what different version of a character have to do whit character slots.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Aug 23, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> that make no sense,what different version of a character have to do whit character slots.



if u have generations u should know what i mean theres like 3 naruto 5 narutos in ng and 5 sasukes more characters could of fit if we could like press L1 to select a different naruto


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 23, 2012)

I wanna see Tenten with the awesome Bashosen in this game! With the anime team granting her some onscreen feats (based on Kishi's panels of course), I'm certain they have to include it in her moveset, especially her Awakening Mode!!!


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Aug 23, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> I wanna see Tenten with the awesome Bashosen in this game! With the anime team granting her some onscreen feats (based on Kishi's panels of course), I'm certain they have to include it in her moveset, especially her Awakening Mode!!!



which tenten do u use in generations if u have ng


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2012)

if  inos combatattacks are still that ballerina like,and if they keep her stupid flowerpower jutsus and that lame chakra enhanced kick, i will hate it!
ifthey give fillerjutsus,than pls chakrascalpels from her medic arsenal -.-


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I hope they exclude already-used characters like Kakashi, Sannin (if they're in), and Naruto/Sasukes because it will just be all copy/paste... I want *new* movesets, not recycled characters, like they've been doing for ages now.


Excluding Naruto from his own game?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 23, 2012)

@ Skywalker, Imagine how awesome that would be. No more fucking Rasengans


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> @ Skywalker, Imagine how awesome that would be. No more fucking Rasengans



id like that too


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 23, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> @ Skywalker, Imagine how awesome that would be. No more fucking Rasengans



GTFO rasengans are awesome.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Aug 23, 2012)

yea rasengans are awesome


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 24, 2012)

PositiveEmotions said:


> which tenten do u use in generations if u have ng



TS Tenten!


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Aug 24, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> TS Tenten!



well i hope u dont spam


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 24, 2012)

PositiveEmotions said:


> well i hope u dont spam



I use TS Garra, TS Sakura, TS Ino, Sai and Kimmimaro as my supports mostly. I do try to use a mixture of her long range and melee combos, jutsu, grab and have been working her tilt into my attacks as well. She's a character that needs to be used carefully and not just rush and combo spam after trying to diminish the opponent's substitution  bars.

I'm not quite sure what you mean by spamming. Cuz I've met opponents who spam combo cancels and combos after they take out the substitution bars, OR spam Onoki's/ Danzo's/ pTS Gaara/ PTS Tenten's jutsus and Kirins/ Kamuis/ Amateretsus ALL the time while staying at a distance. If I have to play long range due to these opponents, I have to spam her weapons, which is part of her combo moveset, just like Shino, Temari and Deidara. 

Most of the other times though, I try to play a combination of all her available movesets.

I use PTS Tenten at times, but seriously, I don't enjoy spamming her jutsu like many out there do.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Aug 24, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> I use TS Garra, TS Sakura, TS Ino, Sai and Kimmimaro as my supports mostly. I do try to use a mixture of her long range and melee combos, jutsu, grab and have been working her tilt into my attacks as well. She's a character that needs to be used carefully and not just rush and combo spam after trying to diminish the opponent's substitution  bars.
> 
> I'm not quite sure what you mean by spamming. Cuz I've met opponents who spam combo cancels and combos after they take out the substitution bars, OR spam Onoki's/ Danzo's/ pTS Gaara/ PTS Tenten's jutsus and Kirins/ Kamuis/ Amateretsus ALL the time while staying at a distance. If I have to play long range due to these opponents, I have to spam her weapons, which is part of her combo moveset, just like Shino, Temari and Deidara.
> 
> ...



oh ok good bc i dont like ppl who spam her jutsu like thro the whole fight


----------



## Foxve (Aug 24, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> I use TS Garra, TS Sakura, TS Ino, Sai and Kimmimaro as my supports mostly. I do try to use a mixture of her long range and melee combos, jutsu, grab and have been working her tilt into my attacks as well. She's a character that needs to be used carefully and not just rush and combo spam after trying to diminish the opponent's substitution  bars.
> 
> I'm not quite sure what you mean by spamming. Cuz I've met opponents who spam combo cancels and combos after they take out the substitution bars, OR spam Onoki's/ Danzo's/ pTS Gaara/ PTS Tenten's jutsus and Kirins/ Kamuis/ Amateretsus ALL the time while staying at a distance. If I have to play long range due to these opponents, I have to spam her weapons, which is part of her combo moveset, just like Shino, Temari and Deidara.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure he means ninja tool spam like deidera's. And combos aren't spam considering they come in a variety. Spam is repeated ninja tools, jutsu, Ultimate jutsus, and grabs. It ruins the game when people spam attack cause it limits the fun of using strategies to win. 

And no, you don't have to spam her ninja tool attacks. I've beatin plenty of the majority of ones you mentioned with just combos like Lee.


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 24, 2012)

Foxe: yes, I agree, but for the Range characters, their Melee combos are very limited. There's a reason why these four characters' gameplay and combos are the square button, and not the circle button like the rest of the characters.

These four characters are definitely easier to handle than the Puppet Masters who are a combination of both Range and Melee combo characters.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Aug 24, 2012)

no i dont mean ninja tools i mean the same jutsu over and over its good to do a combination of everything


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 24, 2012)

Yup yup! Actually a lot of players who use other characters spam their jutsus more! Tenten's jutsu is a defensive tool, unlike the likes of Onoki and PTS  amongst others like the rest I mentioned earlier


----------



## Jaruka (Aug 24, 2012)

All I can see here is "I want people to not use combos with weapons because I'm not good enough to win under those conditions". It's not spam to use someone's combos, is it?


----------



## Hellion (Aug 24, 2012)

When will they start charging deidara chakra for his square moves.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Aug 24, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Yup yup! Actually a lot of players who use other characters spam their jutsus more! Tenten's jutsu is a defensive tool, unlike the likes of Onoki and PTS  amongst others like the rest I mentioned earlier



yea i know wut u mean but i can pretty much escape tenten jutsu and gaaras as well



Jaruka said:


> All I can see here is "I want people to not use combos with weapons because I'm not good enough to win under those conditions". It's not spam to use someone's combos, is it?



no combos is not a spam dude


----------



## Foxve (Aug 24, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> All I can see here is "I want people to not use combos with weapons because I'm not good enough to win under those conditions". It's not spam to use someone's combos, is it?



Are you talkin to me?  I have and can beat tool spammers. The only thing I hate about it is my options are limited and the whole fight becomes about winning instead of having fun....


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 24, 2012)

I think we're kind of going hard on tool spammers, like Deidara for example. Keep in mind, those are his forms of offensive attack. And he can't even continue it with combo cancel. So character's like that get the poor end of the upgraded game mechanics.

Still don't like them, though


----------



## 8 G4T3S LEENATO (Aug 24, 2012)

*Who here cant wait for Storm3? Gimme some predictions!!!*

and some secret leaks that no one knows about!


----------



## 8 G4T3S LEENATO (Aug 24, 2012)

Are you kidding me??? Generations SUCKED!!! THE STORY MODE WAS RETARDED!


----------



## 8 G4T3S LEENATO (Aug 24, 2012)

umm I dont think there is such a thing as combo spam... lol


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 24, 2012)

hopefully they soon reveal Rinnegan Tobi.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 24, 2012)

8 G4T3S LEENATO said:


> Are you kidding me??? Generations SUCKED!!! THE STORY MODE WAS RETARDED!



Wait, what? What does that... have to do, with anything?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 25, 2012)

Bad news

Characters who are getting revealed:
Edo-Sasori (Shin Puppet)
Edo-Deidara (Alternate Costume, Different Ougi)
Kinkaku (Ginkaku wander the map with him like akamaru, he partecipates in combo, awakening is not 6 tails but a normal chaacter awakening, with different jutsu! This was meant to be because of the character balance)
And Edo-Asuma (different costume only, with different ougi)


So no giant awakenings or partial? I hope im wrong that means Bee,Naruto,Jinchuriki,Madara,Sasuke etc wont have awesome new awakenings :/


Source:

It seems real.............


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 25, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> So no giant awakenings or partial? I hope im wrong that means Bee,Naruto,Jinchuriki,Madara,Sasuke etc wont have awesome new awakenings :/
> 
> 
> Source:
> ...


If it's true, then I don't mind at all.

For the characters that you mentioned, they could just incorporate the Tailed Beast and Susano'o techniques into their combo's during the awakenings. (Kinda like Suasnoo Sasuke does already in Generations) As opposed to having a giant target hulking character model move around the field. 


*Spoiler*: _Manga spoilers_ 



Tailed Beast mode Naruto has been shown to use parts of the Kurama cloak without the entire body in the recent chapter anyway




That would be a-lot cooler imo, and a bit more balanced too.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 25, 2012)

The dude on the GameFAQ board had no credible source - the twitter feed he quoted is said to be fake.

Nothing to get worked up over - especially where they want to take giant awakenings out, it's not likely, is it.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 25, 2012)

They better not. 

Rinnegan Madara needs that Gedo Statue awakening.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 25, 2012)

Save the giants for Story mode, I say


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Aug 25, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Bad news
> 
> Characters who are getting revealed:
> Edo-Sasori (Shin Puppet)
> ...



well seems good news to me accept the kinkaku one


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 25, 2012)

God, the nerfing that Sasori got

From Sandaime Kazekage Puppet + 100 Puppets Rape to having bitch-ass Shin as your Puppet


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 25, 2012)

The gin/kin bro makeup actually sounds interesting...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 25, 2012)

I always imagined Kinkaku fighting with Ginkaku running beside him ala Akamaru. But Sasori having Shin as a puppet is kinda fucking stupid. I'd have preferred he be support only or maybe apart of Kabuto's moveset. It would be funny to see Shin floating around all lifeless though.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 25, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Bad news
> 
> Characters who are getting revealed:
> Edo-Sasori (Shin Puppet)
> ...


oh god i hope that is fake.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 25, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I always imagined Kinkaku fighting with Ginkaku running beside him ala Akamaru. But Sasori having Shin as a puppet is kinda fucking stupid. I'd have preferred he be support only or maybe apart of Kabuto's moveset. It would be funny to see Shin floating around all lifeless though.



Yeah, the Gin/Kin thing will definitely be a sight to see. It would be better if you can choose either one of them in the selection screen, with the opposing brother being the 'Akamaru' of the duo.

As for Sasori, I don't think it's an amazing idea to be armored with Shin, but it's not necessarily stupid. Sasori has to be playable.. he's one of the Akatsuki, and on top of that, an Edo Tensei. As a puppet user, he need's a puppet. Though it'd actually be more interesting if he had no puppets and his fighting style was lashing his chakra strings at you and occasionally controlling you with them...


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 25, 2012)

I called the Shin puppet part I also say Chiyo with dead Samurai.
Also I want to say after the recent episode Black Zetsus chances went up.
Also I think Rinnegan Tobi will have Gedo Maza ultimate then some teleport Jutsu like new version of Masked Man.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Aug 25, 2012)

i dont want kinkaku and ginkaku as one character like pain i want kinkaku and ginkaku ans separate characters


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 25, 2012)

As for the Kinkaku/Ginkaku thing... I actually don't really see them fighting separately... I mean, their ultimate would be among the lines of using the sealing tool things, but the other brother uses the other half of the tools they need to seal people. So, it would be him just showing up out of nowhere in the ultimate anyway. Also, they seemed to be an inseparable fighting duo, so yeah, makes sense. Same with the Awakening thing due to that only being unlocked when the other brother died. We'll face the cloak in the the Story mode and nothing more probably, which i'm fine with. You can tell they're trying to balance out the fighting for multipayer, but make it still true to the series in single player. Not an easy feat, I assure you.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't expect Kinkaku and Ginkaku to be separate characters anyway.

But honestly, that link isn't even substantiated. Is there even a source in the thread you linked to? I didn't find anything.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 25, 2012)

It's possible it's just shit... However, it's very possible shit.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 25, 2012)

He said the director made a Twitter post regarding new info he has a picture its in Japanese text and the picture is very small.
He said the tweet was deleted and he said all this in an interview he can't find anymore.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 25, 2012)

Kinkaku and Ginkaku being a single character is fine by me, but not having 6-tails awakening doesn't make sense. >_>

It might be fake, though.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 26, 2012)

i expected gin and kin to be one character but i thought they would have the kyuubi awakening


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 26, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Bad news
> 
> Characters who are getting revealed:
> Edo-Sasori (Shin Puppet)
> ...


That's shit, I want my giant awakenings.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Aug 26, 2012)

the k&gb better be separate characters


----------



## Mio (Aug 26, 2012)

That's clearly fake.

Anyway... 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Any news of Uchiha Madara?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 27, 2012)

Does anybody think after the recent episode Black Zetsu might be playable of course Chojuro too?


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 27, 2012)

Pretty sure they are getting the unimportant characters out of the way first.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 27, 2012)

Triangle, triangle, square for Sage Mode Naruto and up should be Rasenshuriken

srsly


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Aug 27, 2012)

i want jutsu cancellation


----------



## DedValve (Aug 27, 2012)

I just wish not only where there multiple jutsu's for a vast majority of the cast but you can use them in battle too. Something simple like <-, chakra charge, attack for jutsu 1 and ->, chakra charge, attack for jutsu 2 or some shit like that. 

I wanna have options during battle, give it more of that Naruto feel.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 27, 2012)

I also feel the gameplay is too limited in general. We need to have much more options on how to fight our opponent. Have much more variety on tactical gameplay than just mind games by throwing some shuriken instead of doing an attack, making them waste a sub, and... Thats it really... Naruto as a whole is unique because of the strategy behind the fights, so why not implement it? Honestly, the Storm series seriously has so much missed potential, that seems to only somewhat be realized in Story Mode.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 27, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> I also feel the gameplay is too limited in general. We need to have much more options on how to fight our opponent. Have much more variety on tactical gameplay than just mind games by throwing some shuriken instead of doing an attack, making them waste a sub, and... Thats it really... Naruto as a whole is unique because of the strategy behind the fights, so why not implement it? Honestly, the Storm series seriously has so much missed potential, that seems to only somewhat be realized in Story Mode.


 Unfortunately, that'll have to wait until the next Naruto game series, we're definitely not getting anything like that anytime soon.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 27, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Unfortunately, that'll have to wait until the next Naruto game series, we're definitely not getting anything like that anytime soon.


"Definitely"? You can't look in to the future, can you? 

I of course can't say for sure they will do these things for Storm 3, however, I CAN say it's definitely possible. After all, CC2 has only just recently started this whole suggestion thing. So, by the time the game is finally released, It might have received some serious editing by then for all we know. A lot could happen to a game in a year. I have faith that CC2 will try to make this as great as they can, as fellow Naruto fans!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 27, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> "Definitely"? You can't look in to the future, can you?
> 
> I of course can't say for sure they will do these things for Storm 3, however, I CAN say it's definitely possible. After all, CC2 has only just recently started this whole suggestion thing. So, by the time the game is finally released, It might have received some serious editing by then for all we know. A lot could happen to a game in a year. I have faith that CC2 will try to make this as great as they can, as fellow Naruto fans!


Of course I can. 

You're correct, but I'm not going to hold my breathe for such a drastic change in gameplay, as nice as it would be. Just get a few hundred people to bitch about that, instead of the usual Sound 4 shit.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 27, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Of course I can.
> 
> You're correct, but I'm not going to hold my breathe for such a drastic change in gameplay, as nice as it would be. Just get a few hundred people to bitch about that, instead of the usual Sound 4 shit.


I don't get why people are STILL complaining about the sound 4 thing... Mainly because there long since dead, and werent even brought back in Edo Tesnsei, so theres no chance of them showing up... except maybe in some of Snake Cloak Kabuto's combos and awakening


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 27, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> I don't get why people are STILL complaining about the sound 4 thing... Mainly because there long since dead, and werent even brought back in Edo Tesnsei, so theres no chance of them showing up... except maybe in some of Snake Cloak Kabuto's combos and awakening


Basically, That'll have to keep them tame, then.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 27, 2012)

lol the Sound 4 shit storm.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 27, 2012)

So around what time will there be a new scan or something?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Aug 27, 2012)

^ idk tell the creators of the manga lol


----------



## flashyondy (Aug 27, 2012)

ne 1 else think there should be two ultimate jutsu's 1 for when u hit wit the ultimate and the other players had enough health to survie should be a less stronger ultimate. but if u hit an ultimate when it will wipe the other playes health it should be a different stonger ultimate jutsu.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Aug 27, 2012)

flashyondy said:


> ne 1 else think there should be two ultimate jutsu's 1 for when u hit wit the ultimate and the other players had enough health to survie should be a less stronger ultimate. but if u hit an ultimate when it will wipe the other playes health it should be a different stonger ultimate jutsu.



no more like in normal mode and awakening mode


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 27, 2012)

fuck balance i want fangasam.


----------



## G (Aug 28, 2012)

Deidara has to have a new moveset.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 28, 2012)

^Yeah, preferably one that doesn't just result in him throwing shit with one button with zero consequences........


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 28, 2012)

Storm sucks tbh Accel 2 makes the Storm series look like trash.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Aug 28, 2012)

lol to the person who said *f*uck balance mite be a spammer lol


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 28, 2012)

Foxve said:


> ^Yeah, preferably one that doesn't just result in him throwing shit with one button with zero consequences........






The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Storm sucks tbh Accel 2 makes the Storm series look like trash.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 28, 2012)

That rumor about the reveal was a lie :/


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Aug 28, 2012)

no shit it was a lie


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Aug 28, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> That rumor about the reveal was a lie :/



And you believed it?- Lil B


----------



## G (Aug 29, 2012)

Foxve said:


> ^Yeah, preferably one that doesn't just result in him throwing shit with one button with zero consequences........



Yeah, i wanna play as Deidara without getting called a noob.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 29, 2012)

I know for a fact that Rinnegan Tobi will have 2 costumes in this game (or UNS 4) and possibly a new name to boot.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Aug 29, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> I know for a fact that Rinnegan Tobi will have 2 costumes in this game (or UNS 4) and possibly a new name to boot.



Lol yep i cant wait to see the teams you can make with tobi now!


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 So will I be able to fight as grown Obito in this? and madara?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Aug 29, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So will I be able to fight as grown Obito in this? and madara?



of course not


----------



## Face (Aug 29, 2012)

Does this game have Rikudou Sannin in it? 
Cuz I would really like to play as Rikudou Sannin.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 29, 2012)

So are there any major character cuts?  I swear if Danzo is not playable -_-.

That being said Hanzo, Darui, and Mifune looks pretty awesome hanzo might be a new main.


----------



## Firaea (Aug 29, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So are there any major character cuts?  I swear if Danzo is not playable -_-.
> 
> That being said Hanzo, Darui, and Mifune looks pretty awesome hanzo might be a new main.



Don't think I've heard anything much about cuts yet.

Anyway, Madara is possible since well... what joy would there be in UNS3 without Madara.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



"Grown Obito" will no doubt have to wait till the next game though.


----------



## Sparrow (Aug 30, 2012)

Something that will probably go overlooked that I want most out of this game is revamped move sets for the characters that haven't had any variation since UNS2. Even if they haven't shown very many (or any) new moves in the anime, I still feel like they could create some new animations for some of the jutsu that we already have or make some new combos for them just to mix things up and make things feel fresh so the characters are fun to play again and just as exciting as the new additions.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 30, 2012)

What point is this game going up to does anyone know? Like at what point in the war?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 30, 2012)

-JT- said:


> What point is this game going up to does anyone know? Like at what point in the war?


As far as the Anime has gotten by the time of it's release, so Anime only watchers aren't spoiled of the story and such... Sucks I know, but hey, what you gonna do. The anime should be pretty far by spring anyway... then again, we're getting filler pretty much all of September, so yeah...


----------



## Motochika (Aug 30, 2012)

Just saw the Hanzo, Darui, and Mifune game play. I was disappointed that they didn't show Hanzo's ougi. Loved Darui and Mifune but Mifune's ougi has that cinematic element. I'll definitely be playing with him.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 30, 2012)

Sparrow said:


> Something that will probably go overlooked that I want most out of this game is revamped move sets for the characters that haven't had any variation since UNS2. Even if they haven't shown very many (or any) new moves in the anime, I still feel like they could create some new animations for some of the jutsu that we already have or make some new combos for them just to mix things up and make things feel fresh so the characters are fun to play again and just as exciting as the new additions.



I agree 100%. Not just the Konoha 11, but other chars need to be revamped (Gai & Kakashi). Just to keep the game fresh and new and allow _all_ chars to be equally used instead of the older ones being neglected.

I also wonder if Deidara will get a new moveset? Picking Deidara is kind of taboo online due to his playstyle.. I wonder if CC2 will change him as an edo tensei.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 31, 2012)

CS2 Juugo please


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 31, 2012)

ANBU Kakashi and Itachi PLEASE!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Aug 31, 2012)

CC2's REAL Twitter implied heavily we will get a scan monday and they also said next weeks anime is Nagato and Itachi vs Naruto and Bee.
So we have an idea of what the scan is.
And is anyone hoping for unmasked Rinnegan Obito as a secret character like Kabutomaru in Gen?


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 31, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So are there any major character cuts?  I swear if Danzo is not playable -_-.
> 
> That being said Hanzo, Darui, and Mifune looks pretty awesome hanzo might be a new main.


Well characters that are dead that weren't revived by edo tensei will without a doubt be missing.

As for Danzo I think he'll stick around. This game should start where Storm 2 left off. Think of the new characters that were in Generations are previews for this game since we've already seen that Naruto and Sasuke have their Generations movesets.


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 31, 2012)

I tweeted them about Team Taka with cloaks, the guy in charge of the twitter favored it and said that he passed the suggestion to the developers. What a nice chap!
Suigetsu, Jugo and Karin would look really cool with their cloaks, and its about damn time that they got em.

Has there been any kickass scan around yet?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Aug 31, 2012)

Deese Rumors



I also, can't help but think that most of those odd ones are there for purely Story Mode reasons, but hey, That means they at least have a high CHANCE of being playable!


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 31, 2012)

Id like to be able to play as Zetsu. don't care for the rest.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww they got rid of Nolan North has Tobi's true Voice. I honestly think his voice would work best for the true Tobi


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 1, 2012)

Honestly, Kushina, Karui and Omoi are just a waste of space. They barely show anything jutsu wise. They should be support characters at best.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 1, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> I tweeted them about Team Taka with cloaks, the guy in charge of the twitter favored it and said that he passed the suggestion to the developers. What a nice chap!
> Suigetsu, Jugo and Karin would look really cool with their cloaks, and its about damn time that they got em.
> 
> Has there been any kickass scan around yet?



Wow, that was decent of him!

Jugo definitely needs it though. I can't stand his mental patient outfit


----------



## Si Style (Sep 1, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Honestly, Kushina, Karui and Omoi are just a waste of space. They barely show anything jutsu wise. They should be support characters at best.



Kushina would be interesting; She has those chakra chains, some Kyubbi abilities and an anger mode like Sakura has. CC2 will figure it out.

If they can make Mifune work, they can make Omoi work - I wouldn't be surprised if he was in now due to his role in the war.

Karui is pretty much unworkable.

You can't judge anyone as a "waste of space" until it's confirmed that characters have been omitted. When they put Omoi in over Edo Nagato, then you can call him a waste of space.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 1, 2012)

kid Jugo should be in.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Sep 1, 2012)

That source is less credible than Wikipedia look no Hanzo or Mifune there.
Why would Kushina and Omoi be playable but not the Jinchuriki or Madara?


----------



## -JT- (Sep 1, 2012)

Do we think that existing characters movesets will be changed (or at least their Ultimate/Jutsu/Awakening) in accordance to their war feats?

Obviously Choji has to get his Butterfly Mode somehow, but will Asuma get his Dust Storm for example?

I'd love to see Ino get her Shinten Bunshin somehow. I don't know how though...


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 1, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Do we think that existing characters movesets will be changed (or at least their Ultimate/Jutsu/Awakening) in accordance to their war feats?
> 
> Obviously Choji has to get his Butterfly Mode somehow, but will Asuma get his Dust Storm for example?
> 
> I'd love to see Ino get her Shinten Bunshin somehow. I don't know how though...


Yeah, I heard that they are re-doing most of the characters Ultimates, not sure about movesets though :/


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 1, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> That source is less credible than Wikipedia look no Hanzo or Mifune there.
> Why would Kushina and Omoi be playable but not the Jinchuriki or Madara?


Steve Bloom also voice Orochimaru ,and he was missing on the cast.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 1, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> Steve Bloom also voice Orochimaru ,and he was missing on the cast.


It's possible that Orochimaru won't even be in the game, or at least the Story Mode. Depends if the Anime gets that far by Spring.

As for the other characters, well, maybe they just arent working on them yet...?


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 1, 2012)

I wonder if Menma from the movie will be added


----------



## Vash (Sep 1, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I wonder if Menma from the movie will be added



I doubt it.


----------



## Grimsley (Sep 1, 2012)

I want Zetsu to be playable so badly


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't. I feel like I would like to take advantage of a movie that is suppossed to be canon, by putting in an Anti-Naruto.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 1, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I don't. I feel like I would like to take advantage of a movie that is suppossed to be canon, by putting in an Anti-Naruto.


But... The Movie.. Isn't Canon...

As far as I know anyway. Just because it was written by Kishi, doesn't make it Canon. None of the movies are Canon, why would this one suddenly be? becuase of that one chapter and one Episode? Those, like the movie, take place at an impossible to take place time... They aren't Canon either.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 1, 2012)

At best he may be a bonus character like Lars was. Doubt it, though.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]LMgJgV4GGqA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G (Sep 2, 2012)

Whats up with you guys saying "this and that character is a waste of space"?
Why Cc2 couldn't put all of them in the game as well as the most wanted characters.


----------



## Si Style (Sep 2, 2012)

I reckon that this game will end on the Tobi reveal


----------



## Athruz (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm joining this chitchat 
the wait for Storm 3 news is hard guys...we're so dry on news...hopefully monday brings something new to the table. Anyway, doesn't Taletalesource usually announce scans 1-2 days before?



Si Style said:


> I reckon that this game will end on the Tobi reveal



^This. would be the best end they could make IMO. Also makes you buy the sequel to find out about Tobi...capitalists agree.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 2, 2012)

Si Style said:


> I reckon that this game will end on the Tobi reveal



This game is supposed to be released around Spring/Summer 2013, right? I somehow doubt the anime would go that far by then.


----------



## Si Style (Sep 2, 2012)

Wormodragon said:


> This game is supposed to be released around Spring/Summer 2013, right? I somehow doubt the anime would go that far by then.



It depends on fillers. If they end this month, and you average two manga chapters per episode, by April we'll be at at Sasuke vs Kabuto in the anime - Pretty close.

Now, I'm pretty sure CC2 revealed the 6 tail in the Naruto Pein battle close to release UNS2 a few weeks before it aired; We know that UNS2 touched on the whole Nagato story so they're not afraid to go beyond the anime if the situation called for it.
I can't think of a more fitting point to end the game.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2012)

Still unsure on how the story mode for this will go.

The game will cover 1(!) arc. Will it just be running on the battlefield between battles or has the villages been confirmed?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 2, 2012)

We know nothing official about the Story Mode yet beyond that it will
A. Start off where Storm 2 left off
B. Will end depending on how far the Anime gets 

Like that one guy said though, It might do a little later so it doesn't end abruptly. I'm guessing it will end with the Kabuto vs Sasuke and Itachi fight, Itachi dies (Again), Sasuke brings back Orochimaru, they talk about finding the "Man who knows everything" and Ends with a Cliffhanger. It will also "Cliff-Hang" The rest of the Tobi fight, as in, The full fight is not finished in the game.

That should be a pretty satisfying ending to the game


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 2, 2012)

Agreed. It covers from Storm 2 then? So we're possibly getting a Danzo boss fight? Would be cool


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 2, 2012)

That and Maybe a Naruto vs Sasuke one too, or Sasuke vs Five Kages. Sounds legit.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm curious about how many boss fights we'll be getting, there are plenty of fights that'd be great as one already.


----------



## Si Style (Sep 2, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> We know nothing official about the Story Mode yet beyond that it will
> A. Start off where Storm 2 left off
> B. Will end depending on how far the Anime gets
> 
> ...



You want a Sasuke Cliffhanger in a Naruto game? Won't happen. That scene isn't significant enough and too ambiguous to end on anyway.

We need to see a few chapters first to put this fight in more context before speculating the exact point where it ends.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 2, 2012)

Si Style said:


> You want a Sasuke Cliffhanger in a Naruto game? Won't happen. That scene isn't significant enough and too ambiguous to end on anyway.
> 
> We need to see a few chapters first to put this fight in more context before speculating the exact point where it ends.


Well that was how Storm 2's ended so... I didn't really mean Ending with Sasuke Cliffhanger anyway. I meant we see that, and cut back to the Tobi fight, Tobi says something, and THEN cliffhanger.


----------



## Vash (Sep 2, 2012)

Considering Kabuto called back a lot of the Edo Tensei (The Seven Swordsmen, Chiyo, and others) in the anime, I think the anime team are setting them up to be used for filler episodes. 

I don't expect the game to go up to the Tobi fight 

*@Skywalker:* Cool sig


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 2, 2012)

However the game being delayed to add more content to finish the arc is an option.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 2, 2012)

I take it everyone is going to have their regular outfit plus their war uniform?


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 2, 2012)

slickcat said:


> [YOUTUBE]LMgJgV4GGqA[/YOUTUBE]



Hey, those are actually some solid ideas. Maybe something CC2 should take into account. They're not too long to drag out the ougi, like some people complain about, but they add the content of both characters.

Love the stickman also


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 2, 2012)

Wonder if they will touch on filler characters.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Sep 2, 2012)

I lol @ people expecting the Swordsmen.


----------



## Vash (Sep 2, 2012)

I lol @ people expecting the Swordsmen.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 2, 2012)

Tobi reveal would be the perfect way to end it and gather up hype.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 3, 2012)

*Storm 3 will be at TGS*, it will be Playable and it will get a new Trailer/Video


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh shit, get hype peeps


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 3, 2012)

New Trailer? This probably means it'll be a new build as well! The hype is rising!


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 3, 2012)

This should be intriguing


----------



## Foxve (Sep 3, 2012)

Just give me my FKM Naruto or Menma and i'm good


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 3, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Just give me my FKM Naruto or Menma and i'm good


I think we'll barely get to the point when he achieves that form, which means it'll probably be it's own secret character! That or regular KM Naruto get's his own character and Bijuu is his awakening. Something like that or something. I just want to see if any of the gameplay mechanics have gotten some editing like people have requested. 

Also, doubtful of Menma. None of the other movie villains got in so... I know this is kind of a different case because it's just a dark Naruto. But he'll be a DLC costume at best...


----------



## G (Sep 3, 2012)

New trailer eh?
Can't wait.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 3, 2012)

people still havent learned to exercise patience when it comes to this game, thats why it sells so well, all they have to do is put up someones favorite character, say Madara and ppl jump the bandwagon easily.

Dont forget that 3 storm titles have passed, we all did the same thing and jumped on the wagon because X character was revealed and the feeling dies fast. What ppl should be hoping for is improved battle mechanics to balance out. I dont give a shit if the masked guy Tobi is playable with his new attire, the game is still lacklustre after you do your 4 combos and try to get the enemy to sub always.

Not stopping your hype but still awaiting your feedbacks, thnx.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 3, 2012)

^ Thats what I"M hyped for. I want to see what they have improved in the series to make it more entertaining. Characters are cool, but most of them are a given seeing how it's covering only a certain part of the story. I'll worry about characters once the story is DONE, so that way we have more of a reason to argue why certain characters should be included and excluded. Still, Gameplay comes first.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 3, 2012)

September the 20th-23rd it is then.


----------



## Athruz (Sep 3, 2012)

if we have 17-20 days without any other information, i'm gonna dry out...


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 3, 2012)

slickcat said:


> people still havent learned to exercise patience when it comes to this game, thats why it sells so well, all they have to do is put up someones favorite character, say Madara and ppl jump the bandwagon easily.
> 
> Dont forget that 3 storm titles have passed, we all did the same thing and jumped on the wagon because X character was revealed and the feeling dies fast. What ppl should be hoping for is improved battle mechanics to balance out. I dont give a shit if the masked guy Tobi is playable with his new attire, the game is still lacklustre after you do your 4 combos and try to get the enemy to sub always.
> 
> Not stopping your hype but still awaiting your feedbacks, thnx.



Agreed. I'm more interested in new mechanics and what they're changing up/improving rather than said character introduced. Sometimes your favourite character doesn't even play the way you expected ingame. I'm just hoping that they're all balanced and not deemed overpowered by others, like my favourite characters Masked Man and Danzo were in Generations, to which now I don't want to use


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 3, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I lol @ people expecting the Swordsmen.


They'll probably be there as support only characters.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 3, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> I think we'll barely get to the point when he achieves that form, which means it'll probably be it's own secret character! That or regular KM Naruto get's his own character and Bijuu is his awakening. Something like that or something. I just want to see if any of the gameplay mechanics have gotten some editing like people have requested.
> 
> Also, doubtful of Menma. None of the other movie villains got in so... I know this is kind of a different case because it's just a dark Naruto. But he'll be a DLC costume at best...



I'm betting that the new Naruto with the Hokage Jacket will have Tailed Beast mode as his awakening. 

Then standard Naruto will have the Chakra Mode instead.

Seems easy enough


----------



## slickcat (Sep 3, 2012)

Thnx Aeion and Jake, I just dont want ppl to remain victims to this habit of character reveals driving their purchases, ppl were excited for the masked man being playable in generations oh well they played as him, he was broken. 

I still havent bought generations till this date, I was hyped like all of you guys for the game but the difference between storm 2 wasnt so vast for me to consider this and now the feeling has passed to even want to own it. Maybe its because I m older and I c the tactic behind the games selling point, but dont get me wrong, I was a diehard Accel fan back in the day and I didnt have a damn problem with that game except for the support system.

What I m trying to say is, ppl should try and help balance the fighting system this game has so that coming back to the game would be great, offline and online, I know you cant please everyone but if ppl keep buying this game for characters, then all the devs need do is copy and paste.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 3, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Just give me my FKM Naruto or Menma and i'm good


What is FKM? 



Gaiash said:


> They'll probably be there as support only characters.



Wait, why? 

They said this roster would be huge, so I don't see why not


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm really afraid that most of the Storm 2 characters will be cut and pasted into Storm 3 without much change in their movesets now. Hmmmm


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 4, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> What is FKM?



Full Kyuubi Mode aka Kyuubi mode Naruto with the Kyuubi's Chakra becomes Naruto's Cloak.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 4, 2012)

^FKM is officially known as Biju Mode though.
It was the title of the chapter Naruto showed off that new mode.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 4, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> ^FKM is officially known as Biju Mode though.
> It was the title of the chapter Naruto showed off that new mode.



Meh, I call it Biju mode when Naruto turns into See-threw Kyuubi. Otherwise its just FKM


----------



## G (Sep 4, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> I'm really afraid that most of the Storm 2 characters will be cut and pasted into Storm 3 without much change in their movesets now. Hmmmm


CC2 hace been working on this for so long, i think they could have made new movesets for characters in that time.
If not, then i won't bother to buy this game.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 4, 2012)

Tobi and Minato looked pretty similar in that boss battle the shown.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 4, 2012)

It WAS just an early Demo build though.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 4, 2012)

In terms of certain characters, like the Konoha 12, I'm not too bothered about whole new move sets, but I want their jutsus, ultimates or awakenings to change depending on their new feats.

Like Tenten could be given the Banana Fan as her Ultimate, Ino can somehow have Shinten Bunshin, Choji gets his Giant Butterfly etc.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Sep 4, 2012)

Why does everyone want Kurotsuchi? Chojuro deserves in over here anway.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 4, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Why does everyone want Kurotsuchi? Chojuro deserves in over here anway.


Stop acting like wanting a character to be playable means we don't want another. If anything most people who want Kurotsuchi to be playable want Chojuro to be too.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 4, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Why does everyone want Kurotsuchi? Chojuro deserves in over here anway.



Woah? What? I can't even... What???


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 4, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Why does everyone want Kurotsuchi? Chojuro deserves in over here anway.


Kurotsuchi have shown more than Chojuro.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 5, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Woah? What? I can't even... What???



My feelings exactly.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 6, 2012)

Madara should end up over powered.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 6, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> Madara should end up over powered.


Perfect Susano'o, the only part you can see on the screen is it's feet.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Sep 6, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Perfect Susano'o, the only part you can see on the screen is it's feet.



 Wonderful.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 6, 2012)

LOL

If Madara's coming, we're gonna need more health bars


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 6, 2012)

If Madara's coming, we're going to need more rounds


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 6, 2012)

I would never put down Storm 3 for as long as i live if Madra would to be confirmed. He would definitely be my main along with BM Naruto.


----------



## harurisu (Sep 7, 2012)

Naruto Accel 4 announced 
[YOUTUBE]IjGd7a63PPk[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



JK, it's just CC2 trolling 





They just confirmed on their blog that we'll get a new Storm 3 scan next week


----------



## Si Style (Sep 7, 2012)

harurisu said:


> They just confirmed on their blog that we'll get a new Storm 3 scan next week



It'll be KinGin bros. probably, but I hope we get some indication on existing characters, be they Edo or war costumed - A screen of the Asuma battle would suffice. Maybe something on the R1 and R2 in awakening thing.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 7, 2012)

How can cc2 of all people be trolling like this?!


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 7, 2012)

new scan coming soon


----------



## G (Sep 7, 2012)

weeeeeeeeeeeeh


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 7, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> new scan



i don't see a new scan.


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm praying for a change to Awakening Modes and Jutsu.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 8, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> i don't see a new scan.



It's Hanzo.


----------



## Athruz (Sep 8, 2012)

New info about the scan: 

The new feature is overworld fighting against numerous enemies. Sasuke vs. Samurais. Also:

New system " The Ultimate Decision"

You can choose the route in story mode, and go to Subsequent deployment.



Can't really imagine the ultimate decision...could it prevent us from having normal story mode? hope it's separate, but sounds great so far.
But if this mode will be the reason for Zetsu non-playable...i need to have a talk


----------



## Si Style (Sep 8, 2012)

Athruz said:


> New info about the scan:
> 
> The new feature is overworld fighting against numerous enemies. Sasuke vs. Samurais. Also:
> 
> ...



Looks awesome -

This thing seems all the more likely now;


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 8, 2012)

I see they took a tidbit from Ultimate Ninja Impact


----------



## Jaga (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 8, 2012)

Does this also confirm a _legit_ in-game Kage Summit playthrough?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 8, 2012)

Jaga said:


>


Never thought they'd add something like that in, I like it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2012)

Jaga said:


>



what whit the big red samurai.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 8, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> what whit the big red samurai.



Elite Mooks.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 8, 2012)

seems the rpg mode will be like accel 2, lets c how that plays out


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow at the new reveal I can give up on a playable Zetsu he will be story mode fodder only.
And im guessing Pakura,Gari,Swordsmen,Toroi and a few others stpry mode fodder captains only.
Worst reveal ever its a Fighting Game not an RPG its about the Roster and Online not Story Mode.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 8, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Wow at the new reveal I can give up on a playable Zetsu he will be story mode fodder only.
> And im guessing Pakura,Gari,Swordsmen,Toroi and a few others stpry mode fodder captains only.
> Worst reveal ever its a Fighting Game not an RPG its about the Roster and Online not Story Mode.


The story mode is part of the fun. Sure in Generations it didn't matter but here we have boss fights an an alternate take on the story like the first two games. I really enjoyed Storm 2's story mode and am looking forward to it.

Also this doesn't look too different from Jiraiya vs multiple Pains.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 8, 2012)

Dat story mode 

I wonder if fodder will actually be playable. Like a Samurai familiar or white Zetsu familiar (do it CC2 )




Si Style said:


> Looks awesome -
> 
> This thing seems all the more likely now;



107 playable characters


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm waiting for the reveal on Edo Nagato. God, he will be such a beast.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 8, 2012)

Pretty awesome. Looks like we'll be slashing some samurai and White Zetsu. I hope we get a few new characters in the other part of the scan. Now just give us a make your own ninja mode CC2. DO IT!!!


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Sep 8, 2012)

Jaga said:


>


Holy... 

That is exactly the kind of battle I've wanted to see. Fodder battle.
Now if they only have an option for it outside of story mode, my day would be done. Edo Madara with Edo Nagato and Edo Itachi vs endless waves of fodders.


----------



## Athruz (Sep 8, 2012)

Wonder if we can play this mode seperately, look co-op with predefined missions and ALL characters playable...dat excitement! 



Si Style said:


> Looks awesome -
> 
> This thing seems all the more likely now;



So, 107 characters are pretty much confirmed? i pray for CC2 it's true 
Damn this would leave us space for soo many needed ninjas...make it happen!


----------



## G (Sep 8, 2012)

i love Impact, so i'll love this as well.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 8, 2012)

Hmm, I guess I'm ok with some hack n' slash in mah Nardos.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 8, 2012)

I think CC2 is officially my favorite game company... Nintendo is awesome and all, but unlike most, CC2 made MY Childhood


----------



## Jaruka (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh God yes, thank you for this! Also, 107 characters would really make me happy. We need fodder characters to be honest. Playing the other games gets boring when I have to make every battle such a narrative thing.


----------



## Athruz (Sep 8, 2012)

^This. I really agree with you and personally LOVE playing fodder/underdogs...most of them are really cool and underappreciated, not used by most players and it's great when you can have something different from those susanoo vs. bijuu battles etc.
Especially the 7 swordsmen...those are such a MUST!


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 8, 2012)

Agreed, which is one of the reasons I'll be using Mifune almost religiously. And dear lord if they announce that Omoi or Kamui are playable..


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Sep 8, 2012)

Why do you complain about me wanting Sound 4 yet you want characters who did nothing?


----------



## Jaruka (Sep 8, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Why do you complain about me wanting Sound 4 yet you want characters who did nothing?


Because you never shut up about it, that's why. Also the way you call CC2 'lazy' for not doing what you want.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 8, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Why do you complain about me wanting Sound 4 yet you want characters who did nothing?



Not this shit again 

Seriously, you never stop bitching about the Sound 4 being in. It's fine to want characters. Nobody says there's anything wrong with that. When you constantly bitch about characters you want in the game while just assuming they aren't going to be put in because you think CC2 is lazy without ANY such prior indication, it's fucking annoying.


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 8, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Not this shit again
> 
> Seriously, you never stop bitching about the Sound 4 being in. It's fine to want characters. Nobody says there's anything wrong with that. When you constantly bitch about characters you want in the game while just assuming they aren't going to be put in because you think CC2 is lazy without ANY such prior indication, it's fucking annoying.



Aside from them not patching Storm Generations despite it being a blatant, seemingly untested mess?

Or the lack of the Sound 4 AGAIN in Generations, despite people wanting them as characters and not just supports in the original? :ho


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 8, 2012)

Any scans of team Taka with cloaks??


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Sep 8, 2012)

Well they should have been in Storm 1 and Generations but now that Zetsu is story fodder only all I have left is Chojuro and the Jinchuriki.
and we all know Chojuro won't be playable.
And all you talk about is Madara.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 8, 2012)

^ Double Post No-Jutsu!

Seriously though, to say a game is flawed and that the game devs are lazy pretty much because of a few characters not making it in (Which is NOT the most important part of the game FYI) is ridiculous. The characters will at least make an appearance if they don't show up as playable characters. As for the the Sound 4, they aren't making it in, sorry. They are long since dead and are only a part of Kabuto now, so yeah. They have no place in there. If you're seriously THAT upset that the characters never made it in Storm 1 (Storm Generations is basically a beta of Storm 3 with copy and past characters so i don't count it), you're never gonna get them until they decide to make another Storm 1, so you're gonna have to get over it. It's incredible how people are caring more about the characters than the gameplay...


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 8, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> It's incredible how people are caring more about the characters than the gameplay...



*Aside from them not patching Storm Generations despite it being a blatant, seemingly untested mess?"*

Not me, son. I care more about the fact that I can turn on Generations and still find that Oh-noki's Jutsu is still as broken as it was from day 1, and that Sasuke's Ameterasu still has the most ludicrous hit-box and duration of any Jutsu in the game. 
How about Lee's Awakening Jutsu still hitting you while Lee is 20ft away? Or subbing Killer Bee's Jutsu only to instantly go back into it?

Did I mention the cheap Awakening Mode in singles? I'm genuinely fearful of how gameplay is going to be handled in Storm 3.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 8, 2012)

Atleast there is something to do in story mode,other then just walk lol.But I can't say it's something we never seen before since in the  accel 2 story mode had hack and slash.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 8, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Why do you complain about me wanting Sound 4 yet you want characters who did nothing?


Because this isn't the game to want them in. When Generations 2 is announced then yes the Sound Four would be great but this is Storm 3 which doesn't cover their fights.

Now wanting Omoi makes perfect sense. He did contribute to the fight with Sasori and Deidara and did enough to earn a playable slot.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 8, 2012)

I wish that the  1st and 2nd hokages are in.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 8, 2012)

SignOfKai said:


> *Aside from them not patching Storm Generations despite it being a blatant, seemingly untested mess?"*
> 
> Not me, son. I care more about the fact that I can turn on Generations and still find that Oh-noki's Jutsu is still as broken as it was from day 1, and that Sasuke's Ameterasu still has the most ludicrous hit-box and duration of any Jutsu in the game.
> How about Lee's Awakening Jutsu still hitting you while Lee is 20ft away? Or subbing Killer Bee's Jutsu only to instantly go back into it?
> ...


I wasn't really referring to you, sorry If I came off that way. May bad. 
Also, you shouldn't be fearful, be hopeful! Because from this preview of the new scan, CC2 seems to be listening to us! 

I never really found Awakenings that big of a problem, but then again, i don't play Singles much, so yeah.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Sep 8, 2012)

What about Samui she did nothing.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 8, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> What about Samui she did nothing.


I don't think many people expect her to be any more than a support character. And there's nothing wrong with having characters you'd like the get as a support character.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 8, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> It's incredible how people are caring more about the characters than the gameplay...



TBH...For an anime fighting game, that's a third of the reason why I'd want to get it in the first place :T

And I've personally only had a few gripes with gameplay anyway.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 8, 2012)

Athruz said:


> New info about the scan:
> 
> The new feature is overworld fighting against numerous enemies. Sasuke vs. Samurais. Also:
> 
> ...





Jaga said:


>



Dat overworld fighting.  Should've seen it coming, it'll come handy by the time you're playing as one of the ninjas from the 2nd & 5th divisions (Hinata, Neji, Kiba, etc) against the White Zetsus in the war. Or as KCM Naruto too once he enters the battlefield.

Now I wonder if we'll have the same kind of movesets for this overworld fighting as in the character fights or it'll be different ones like in Narutimate Accel 2.



Hydro Spiral said:


> Does this also confirm a _legit_ in-game Kage Summit playthrough?



It really should. 



Gaiash said:


> The story mode is part of the fun. Sure in Generations it didn't matter but here we have boss fights an an alternate take on the story like the first two games. I really enjoyed Storm 2's story mode and am looking forward to it.
> 
> *Also this doesn't look too different from Jiraiya vs multiple Pains.*



Good point.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 8, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> TBH...For an anime fighting game, that's a third of the reason why I'd want to get it in the first place :T
> 
> And I've personally only had a few gripes with gameplay anyway.


Fair enough i guess, but I think we can forgive a few minor characters getting cut, especially not resort to criticizing the devs :/


----------



## Jaruka (Sep 8, 2012)

If they have overworld fighting part of me hopes the two systems are playable outside of story mode. 

For instance you choose a side (Tobi = Zetsus, Neji = Allied Forces, etc..) and you fight the main enemy (another player) and their NPC army. You can perhaps also customse the armies with different classes which are aren't by leveling up.

For example you have 100 slots for your army. Standard nin are 1 slot each, elites are 3, other characters vary between 20 - 60. I think it could be awesome.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 8, 2012)

I really hope the Overworld Fighting isn't like Accel 2's. Those DAMN bandits


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm guessing it'll be more like Ultimate Ninja Impact's. Except it'll be... well, better! I've wanted the game's fighting to go like this ever since the Jiraiya vs 3 Pain's Boss fight, it was so much fun. This could also make the possibilty for 3 vs 3 more likely!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> It's incredible how people are caring more about the characters than the gameplay...


its a anime fighting game the characters is what sell them.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 9, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> What about Samui she did nothing.



Poor thing, she should had been the one to have the central spot in that fight. But nooooou, woman cant be strong nor do cool things in Naruto


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 9, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Poor thing, she should had been the one to have the central spot in that fight. But nooooou, woman cant be strong nor do cool things in Naruto


Hinata's Twin Lion Fists? Sakura vs Sasori? Come on, they've done a couple cool things. Samui's brother was just as bad as her, remember? It wasn't because she was a woman...


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 9, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> Hinata's Twin Lion Fists? Sakura vs Sasori? Come on, they've done a couple cool things. Samui's brother was just as bad as her, remember? It wasn't because she was a woman...



I dont even understand why she had a brother in the first place... I mean FFS she is Killer bee's student and fellow team mate of Omoi and his bitch sister. She should have showed off some of her skills.
While random new characters get fights and new abilities out of the friggin blue.

Woman that are not super popular in this manga have no chance to develop or show off at all. Even Fan favorite Mei shows signs of weakness 

I really really like Kishimoto and I love his manga but still this, this...
*This
IS!*


----------



## Gabe (Sep 9, 2012)

so in the game you will be able to fight many people at once. so maybe if sasuke fights the samurai naruto and bee will face the zetsus clones


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 9, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> I dont even understand why she had a brother in the first place... I mean FFS she is Killer bee's student and fellow team mate of Omoi and his bitch sister. She should have showed off some of her skills.
> While random new characters get fights and new abilities out of the friggin blue.
> 
> Woman that are not super popular in this manga have no chance to develop or show off at all. Even Fan favorite Mei shows signs of weakness
> ...


I just don't get why male characters who don't get enough screen time dont get any special attention by fans, but because these characters who get not so much screen time are FEMALE, Kishi gets called sexist. Just seems like double standards to me or something, i don't know...


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 9, 2012)

To be fair, Kishi doesn't exactly represent the females in his series in a spectacular light. Most of them barely have any noticeable or remarkable growth or development. Many are still insanely weak and hardly do anything in the series. 

Remember Ino doing nothing during the Kakuzu and Hidan fight except getting choked out? How about Hinata getting a Jutsu that still has no known effect and then getting immediately wrecked by Pain without a fight? What has Ten Ten done aside from fighting a fodder clone and stealing a weapon she probably can't use? Tsunade being useless during Pain's invasion? How about Shizune dying instantly? Hey, didn't Konan not only lose to Obito, but then get chocked out as she was giving her determination speech?

I greatly dislike Fairy Tail, but Erza alone has accomplished more than the entirety of the female character-base in Naruto as a collective.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 9, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> I just don't get why male characters who don't get enough screen time dont get any special attention by fans, but because these characters who get not so much screen time are FEMALE, Kishi gets called sexist. Just seems like double standards to me or something, i don't know...



I never called Kishimoto a sexist, don't get your ideas from your previous experiences.
Just pointing out that it's really sad to see a female character that people liked being ditched in favor of another random male character that only had a handful of people who liked it and who's spotlight ended up being completely irrelevant for the story and character development.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 9, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> I never called Kishimoto a sexist, don't get your ideas from your previous experiences.
> Just pointing out that it's really sad to see a female character that people liked being ditched in favor of another random male character that only had a handful of people who liked it and who's spotlight ended up being completely irrelevant for the story and character development.


I... never said you called him that, I was just saying how people do in general because of this. I was saying the same thing except for the male side. There as just as much, if not, more male characters that you could say "don't get enough time to shine", so i don't see what the point is in sticking out a specific gender, when characters of both genders arent fully shown off... Seems pretty pointless.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 9, 2012)

SignOfKai said:


> I'm waiting for the reveal on Edo Nagato. God, he will be such a beast.



He probably wont, because all his jutsus will be part of combos, and probably the ending parts of the combos too. They need to implement more than 2 jutsu per character.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Sep 9, 2012)

Konan better get a new ultimate.


----------



## Fullazare (Sep 9, 2012)

A partial scan ? Really ? 
The communication about this game is getting worse and worse, after one month of silence.

But I liked Impact on PSP, so if Storm 3 includes BTA levels when the scenario implies it (Sasuke vs samurai, or during all the war with the White Zetsu), I'm happy.

BTA levels + huge and many many boss battles... I can't wait for 2013


----------



## -JT- (Sep 9, 2012)

Is there any chance battles won't just be 1v1? I'd like to see 2v2 or something along those lines. I like team work


----------



## Si Style (Sep 9, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Is there any chance battles won't just be 1v1? I'd like to see 2v2 or something along those lines. I like team work



There is a possibility...there was a marketing survey posted a few pages back that talked about multiple enemy battles and choosing your own path, all of which have been confirmed now.
It also talks about 3 vs 3 battles and 107 playable characters, so there's a small chance you'll get your wish.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 9, 2012)

Guren would be awesome ,too bad it wont happen


----------



## Jaga (Sep 9, 2012)

new scan!!!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 9, 2012)

Jutsu clashes? 

*neutral*


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 9, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new scan!!!


CLASHES!!!
CLASHES!!!
CLASHES!!!
CLASHES!!!

I'M ABOUT TO CRY THIS IS SO AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 9, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> CLASHES!!!
> CLASHES!!!
> CLASHES!!!
> CLASHES!!!
> ...


Boss battle.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 9, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Boss battle.


I wish they wouldn't tease us with it.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 9, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new scan!!!




just refreshed the page on si...lol been doing it like mad...the new mode is called "Ultimate Decision" and lets us chose paths to take in the game. pretty bad ass if you ask me!!


----------



## Jaruka (Sep 9, 2012)

What's that all about on the bottom left? Is that the choice mechanic being used?

edit: I see that it is, I wonder if the choices are all so... useless.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 9, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new scan!!!



Is that really a jutsu clash?!?!?!? 
I hope it isn't just a cut-scene. I didn't mind not having jutsu clashes in too much, but if they are back, I am overjoyed


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 9, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Boss battle.


I would agree with you... But why would they put something obvious like that in a scan? Also, if you look at it, it's at an angle that looks IN GAME. A similar angle with Sasuke fighting the Samurai. Also, no quick time event buttons, so yeah. We'll have to wait and see. It probably is FROM that boss battle though, seeing from Naruto not wearing a Headband.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 9, 2012)

Boss battle, I dont see any jutsu clashes in that, you would think that by now ppl would know the pattern of how this game works


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 9, 2012)

It's not like they teased the fans with jutsu clashes before right......oh wait

anyway IMO, it's a boss battle or a cutscene.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 9, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I wish they wouldn't tease us with it.


It can't be helped. They don't mean it as a "hey maybe we've got jutsu clashes" but they just want to include a screenshot that people will think is cool.



Jake Protagonist said:


> I would agree with you... But why would they put something obvious like that in a scan? Also, if you look at it, it's at an angle that looks IN GAME. A similar angle with Sasuke fighting the Samurai. Also, no quick time event buttons, so yeah. We'll have to wait and see. It probably is FROM that boss battle though, seeing from Naruto not wearing a Headband.


The intro or a cutscene is another option since there aren't any health bars.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 9, 2012)

For the record guys, this conversation has been had before. Some scan showed what looked like a clash and everyone was saying exactly what you guys are saying now. It turned out to be a cutscene. Hold your excitement back for now.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 9, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> It can't be helped. They don't mean it as a "hey maybe we've got jutsu clashes" but they just want to include a screenshot that people will think is cool.
> 
> 
> The intro or a cutscene is another option since there aren't any health bars.


True, but the health bar might of been cut off. Like I said, we'll have to wait and see to be 100% but I'm gonna keep my glass half full and hope for the best.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 10, 2012)

If Jutsu clashes do come back I can see plenty of online players complaining about how it'll ruin the online play.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 10, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> I would agree with you... But why would they put something obvious like that in a scan? Also, if you look at it, it's at an angle that looks IN GAME.


They've done it multiple times in scans with the last two games, this is nothing new.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 10, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> They've done it multiple times in scans with the last two games, this is nothing new.


Juts because it rains for three days in a row, does it mean it's gonna rain the next?
Like I said, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 10, 2012)

Si Style said:


> There is a possibility...there was a marketing survey posted a few pages back that talked about multiple enemy battles and choosing your own path,* all of which have been confirmed now*.
> It also talks about 3 vs 3 battles and 107 playable characters, so there's a small chance you'll get your wish.



Where has this been confirmed?



Jake Protagonist said:


> Juts because it rains for three days in a row, does it mean it's gonna rain the next?
> Like I said, we'll have to wait and see.



Though for now I'm saying it's a cutscene, he actually has a point. CC2 learned their lesson from the fans when they didn't include the Sound 4 in Generations. I think that was a good test for the company to see what fans want and what they do not want. That's why characters that hardly did anything in the anime are playable, like Hanzo and Mifune. There is a better chance of there being clashes in Storm 3 than there were in Storm 2 / Generations.


----------



## Si Style (Sep 10, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Where has this been confirmed?



You saw the new scan, right?


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 10, 2012)

Si Style said:


> You saw the new scan, right?



I haven't been up to date. Could you be so kind as to show me where this scan is?


----------



## Sera (Sep 10, 2012)

Can anyone get on Saiyan Island? My antivirus blocks it because it thinks there's a virus on there.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 10, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I haven't been up to date. Could you be so kind as to show me where this scan is?





bookmark the site people of NF, its worth it


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 10, 2012)

Sera said:


> Can anyone get on Saiyan Island? My antivirus blocks it because it thinks there's a virus on there.



Same. I'm just ignoring it for the time being 



shyakugaun said:


> bookmark the site people of NF, its worth it



Nice way to advertise your website  Thanks brah. Much appreciated  Though I don't see the scan that confirms 2v2 play?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 10, 2012)

Jutsu clashes? Yeah right, probably boss battle cinematic


----------



## AkatsukiRevived (Sep 10, 2012)

Everything about this game is sounding great but that said they should honestly work on the characters and story more than gameplay 
Don't get me wrong I love great gameplay, but generations was the best gameplay the storm series had. It felt tight than the previous entries. All it needs is small tweaking and its perfect.
The story mode should have hard battles as well as hard boss battles
More emphasis on combat in boss battles less on quick time events
More variety of modes in online 
Characters I would love to see playable
Timeskip Konohamaru 
War Tenten
War Kakashi with Executioners blade
Zetsu combined 
War Tobi
Etc


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 10, 2012)

AkatsukiRevived said:


> Everything about this game is sounding great but that said they should honestly work on the characters and story more than gameplay
> Don't get me wrong I love great gameplay, but generations was the best gameplay the storm series had. It felt tight than the previous entries. All it needs is small tweaking and its perfect.
> The story mode should have hard battles as well as hard boss battles
> More emphasis on combat in boss battles less on quick time events
> ...


Um, the Generations Gameplay mechanics are REALLY Broken, and the gameplay is getting a little bit too stale for a lot of peoples taste too. After all, a game isn't worth playing if it's virtually unplayable, it kind of ruins the whole point of "playing" a game. So The hack and slash introduction is just what we need to spicen things up a bit, and make battles less redundant. As for the broken gameplay mechanics for the regular fighting, like I said, Broken as all hell. They need to balance out the characters, fix up the sub bar's mechanics a little, ect. Otherwise it will turn a lot of people off who don't find the game actually "fun" to play in it's current form.

The characters are mainly up to them and will be restricted by the story for the most part, so no point in really saying "We need him, her, and him for this to be the BEST GAME EVAR!!1!1"...

Little details to make the game a true Naruto game ARE vital, but still come third in the end sadly. We can trust them with this though, as we've seen, so don't worry. Start telling CC2 what they NEED to hear you guys, not spamming them with "War Tobi OMGZ", they get enough of that...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 11, 2012)

Meh

I say let people suggest whatever they please at this point

Not everyone has the same experience with the games, so no big deal


----------



## slickcat (Sep 11, 2012)

the more I see from madara the more I feel this game isnt the proper emulation of the series, how are they going to have all these guys powers in one person. without making the game just 5 combos and the ending of the combo does something different, you cant control.

This game really needs to add multiple jutsu, its no longer funny


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 11, 2012)

slickcat said:


> the more I see from madara the more I feel this game isnt the proper emulation of the series, how are they going to have all these guys powers in one person. without making the game just 5 combos and the ending of the combo does something different, you cant control.
> 
> This game really needs to add multiple jutsu, its no longer funny


Boss battles. Madara can just have his own main abilities as a playable character with all the extra stuff being as a boss.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 11, 2012)

^
Totally agree with this.
The game's emulation is just fine.  (ok maybe have 2 regular jutsu minimum per character, not counting jutsu that finish a combo).


----------



## Firaea (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't agree with using boss battles to fully flesh out a character's strength, since boss battles really are a one-time thing and you're restricted on who to use against the boss. What's important is that Free Battle mode sufficiently displays a character and his strength so that prolonged game-play is of more entertainment value - and you get to fight against him or use him against different characters.

Look at Sage Jiraiya, for example. The boss battle in UNS2 did great justice to him, but in free battle he's just terrible.

Fair enough that the game needs balance for online and whatever other technicalities there are, but CC2 really should strive to emulate the characters as accurately as possible.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 11, 2012)

Wormodragon said:


> Fair enough that the game needs balance for online and whatever other technicalities there are, but CC2 really should strive to emulate the characters as accurately as possible.


They do, and have.


----------



## Tracey469 (Sep 11, 2012)

UN4 was, but thats because i haven't bought UN5.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 11, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> They do, and have.



To each their own opinion. I definitely think they've fallen short by far, and has room for improvement in that regard.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 11, 2012)

Wormodragon said:


> To each their own opinion. I definitely think they've fallen short by far, and has room for improvement in that regard.


You still need to give them credit where credit is do. I don't see them needing more improvement at all. If they added any more detail to the movesets, it would feel like a little too much, and possibly cause lag as well, which people aren't willing to deal with.

I remember when people were happy for the 3 hit combos in the Ultimate Ninja games, now people want even MORE flash than we already have? I think we're getting spoiled


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 12, 2012)

Wormodragon said:


> I don't agree with using boss battles to fully flesh out a character's strength, since boss battles really are a one-time thing and you're restricted on who to use against the boss. What's important is that Free Battle mode sufficiently displays a character and his strength so that prolonged game-play is of more entertainment value - and you get to fight against him or use him against different characters.
> 
> Look at Sage Jiraiya, for example. The boss battle in UNS2 did great justice to him, but in free battle he's just terrible.
> 
> Fair enough that the game needs balance for online and whatever other technicalities there are, but CC2 really should strive to emulate the characters as accurately as possible.



Agreed. Saving all the stuff for a Boss Battle is literally a one-time thing. Not something everyone will go back to constantly or keep in mind every time they use said-character. The same way most boss battles for Storm 2 have been forgotten, the ones yet to come will fade quickly rather than the actual, playable character.

I also dislike what was done for Jiraiya's awakening when it was shown to have great potential in the Pein boss battle.

I _also_ agree (and have been agreeing) with what slickcat said about the 5-combo string thing by just constantly pressing O. CC2 doesn't have to strive away from O, but they can add a lot more combos and variation if there were move sets with multiple joystick movements in the combos.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 12, 2012)

I m with wormo and aeion on this. Its stupid to me that the Minato in the Wii version of this game plays more like him than in this storm version. You have the ability to use your teleport kunai anytime in different stances, multiple kunais or one.

Now if someone like Madara is in this game as a boss battle it would be great indeed, no doubt about it, yet once you are done with boss battles thats it. SM jiraiya was really good in the story mode, outside it, I didnt even want to play as him.

 This game should strive to have more jutsus per character if anything, those combo enders only work when you are fighting offline, online noone finishes a combo until the sub bar is finished. If it were up to me, I d reduce the number of hits to 7 and add more combos in the form of Hold O. mash O fast or delay O, or certain inputs with the shiruken button will change the combo form, temporary use of the kunai you automatically bring out to fend off projectiles. and more than one ougi per character.

This way you dont have to start pressing O while the first 3 hits look the same before the animation changes, you have more options of linking than b4, in cooperated with more than 2 jutsus, you can create your own dynamic, this game should strive for that, if not they should take a hike till 2014 after they have sat down and thought of how to balance this sub system because its tough work.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 12, 2012)

They probably save the big guns with some characters for story because it'd be broken anywhere else.

Remember 6 Tailed Kurama in story mode? 

Ludicrously high jumping...

Rapid fire chakra gun volley...

Claw strikes that lag the game _and_ do more damage than normal while smacking Pain all the way over to the other side of the field...Or into air, where you proceed to tear him up with an air combo and he stands no chance


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 12, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> They probably save the big guns with some characters for story because it'd be broken anywhere else.
> 
> Remember 6 Tailed Kurama in story mode?
> 
> ...


I loved that! However, if it was in regular play, it would be the cheapest thing ever. People ALREADY see the 6 Tails awakening as cheap. Like you said

I do start to see what you guys are getting at though. I personally think the movesets in their current form are fine, but I could see how people want them to represent their character, or have more of an individual "soul" to them. I feel this will be done with the Hack and Slash gameplay greatly. if any of you have played Impact, you would know how faithful to the character each of their movesets are.

Goodness, it's amazing how Hack and Slash could make everything more awesome.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 12, 2012)

Wormodragon said:


> I don't agree with using boss battles to fully flesh out a character's strength, since boss battles really are a one-time thing and you're restricted on who to use against the boss. What's important is that Free Battle mode sufficiently displays a character and his strength so that prolonged game-play is of more entertainment value - and you get to fight against him or use him against different characters.
> 
> Look at Sage Jiraiya, for example. The boss battle in UNS2 did great justice to him, but in free battle he's just terrible.
> 
> Fair enough that the game needs balance for online and whatever other technicalities there are, but CC2 really should strive to emulate the characters as accurately as possible.


The difference is that sage Jiraiya is just an awakening. If he'd been made a seperate character there wouldn't be a problem.

However I do think more characters need a bigger change in their moveset when they awaken.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 12, 2012)

If this game is hack and slash it be great as long as it doesn't suck as bad Dragonblade Chronicles


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 12, 2012)

Foxve said:


> If this game is hack and slash it be great as long as it doesn't suck as bad Dragonblade Chronicles


Nothing can suck as bad as Dragonblade Chronicles... It was made by different people anyway, so we're safe


----------



## Foxve (Sep 12, 2012)

Good. Be great if they gave it RPG like features. Like leveling up, customization of skills( make the character learn both rasengan and chidori, even if it was someone like Kiba ), oh oh oh and if they give they give this game an online mission mode where they update every week or so with new ones and you and your friends can go on it with your customized ninja to take out baddies then later lay the smack down on bosses, this game would shit on every other Naruto game ever made...........


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 12, 2012)

Foxve said:


> oh oh oh and if they give they give this game an online mission mode where they update every week or so with new ones and you and your friends can go on it with your customized ninja to take out baddies then later lay the smack down on bosses, this game would shit on every other Naruto game ever made...........



DLC Co-Op Mission Mode sounds kickass 

Not sure if want custom shinobi, though


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 12, 2012)

Custom Shinobi should be there only if there is a way to turn them off online, and if they balance out the special attacks so you can't just pick the Cheapest Jutsu and Cheapest Ultimate and stuff... Also, make that you can chose whether to have a Bloodline or not, and you can use only certain Jutsus depending on that and who you're sensei(s) are. That would be neat. Kind of like a version of the Custom Warriors in Ultimate Tenkaichi... Except MUCH better. This could also limit your fighting style choices somewhat.

Sound Cool? Anyone?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 12, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> Custom Shinobi should be there only if there is a way to turn them off online, and if they balance out the special attacks so you can't just pick the Cheapest Jutsu and Cheapest Ultimate and stuff... Also, make that you can chose whether to have a Bloodline or not, and you can use only certain Jutsus depending on that and who you're sensei(s) are. That would be neat. Kind of like a version of the Custom Warriors in Ultimate Tenkaichi... Except MUCH better. This could also limit your fighting style choices somewhat.
> 
> Sound Cool? Anyone?


I like the idea of it, it'd make things interesting, that's for sure.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 12, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> Custom Shinobi should be there only if there is a way to turn them off online, and if they balance out the special attacks so you can't just pick the Cheapest Jutsu and Cheapest Ultimate and stuff... Also, make that you can chose whether to have a Bloodline or not, and you can use only certain Jutsus depending on that and who you're sensei(s) are. That would be neat. Kind of like a version of the Custom Warriors in Ultimate Tenkaichi... Except MUCH better. This could also limit your fighting style choices somewhat.
> 
> Sound Cool? Anyone?



Except for the fact that it would never happen, sure.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 12, 2012)

CC2 need to  announce a new playable character.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

Soul calibur characters are out as they use weapons


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 12, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Soul calibur characters are out as they use weapons



Say what?


----------



## G (Sep 12, 2012)

Can't wait for new info.


----------



## Si Style (Sep 12, 2012)

Foxve said:


> ...it'll be great as long as it doesn't suck...



I think it was Nietzsche who said this first...


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 12, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Except for the fact that it would never happen, sure.


Don't keep your glass so half empty. You never know about this kind of stuff, right?


----------



## slickcat (Sep 12, 2012)

such great ideas from jake/ added. Guess all thats left is for tgs to present what they have. I doubt this hack and slash is a mode, might play out like accel with different attack strings entirely from the normal battles. So you explore the world fighting fodder.. leveling up.. gaining new moves like an rpg(health and stamina increment). Now if they can make the world as detailed as UNS1 konoha, damn would be insane.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Sep 12, 2012)

New scan this weekend details are something about capturing Kyuubi and Kushina being the key.


----------



## Kid (Sep 12, 2012)

if there are no new movesets ( not included the new characters ) , I won't buy this game


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 12, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> New scan this weekend details are something about capturing Kyuubi and Kushina being the key.


That isn't actually anything new, though 

Given what we know about the story, I mean.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 12, 2012)

new rumor about naruto vs ninetails. 


new screenshots!


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 13, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new rumor about naruto vs ninetails.
> 
> *
> new screenshots*!



But those are old as hell. 


We better get to use Kushina in free battle.


----------



## Si Style (Sep 13, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> But those are old as hell.
> 
> 
> We better get to use Kushina in free battle.



Or what? I'm interested, what exactly will you do if she isn't?


----------



## Jaga (Sep 13, 2012)

new scan with old stuff






Deathgun said:


> But those are old as hell.
> 
> We better get to use Kushina in free battle.


true i actually forgot about those pix. they were just bigger.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 13, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> But those are old as hell.
> 
> 
> We better get to use Kushina in free battle.



Sorry man, but with her lack of on panel feats/battle experience, at the very most she would be a support character.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 13, 2012)

Hoping for Menma!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2012)

hoping for Madara.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 14, 2012)

We all know Madara will be in. I just want my Menma.  He'd be an awesome guest character. Even though I haven't see the movie road to ninja yet 

I really hope this game doesnt just start from the Kyuubi attack then skip all the way to the kage summit. That'd suck ass for the RPG-mode like thing. Hope it starts from the begainning of part 2. 



Si Style said:


> I think it was Nietzsche who said this first...



And?



slickcat said:


> such great ideas from jake/ added.



Hey what about my input?


----------



## slickcat (Sep 14, 2012)

haha, dont worry, I added some of yours. but i m waiting for 4 more inboxes then i ll post it here for everyone to read and modify


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 14, 2012)

Foxve said:


> We all know Madara will be in. I just want my Menma.  He'd be an awesome guest character. *Even though I haven't see the movie road to ninja yet*



You want a character that you've never seen before? 



> I really hope this game doesnt just start from the Kyuubi attack then skip all the way to the kage summit. That'd suck ass for the RPG-mode like thing. *Hope it starts from the begainning of part 2*.




Why would it start from the beginning of Part 2? That's what Storm 2 was for. The reason they're even still including the 5 Kage Summit Arc is because that's basically where Storm 2 left off. Chronological order, remember?


----------



## Foxve (Sep 14, 2012)

Aeion said:


> You want a character that you've never seen before?





Cause he's badass and he caused the same amout of destruction to konoha that Pain did with his strongest almighty push just by dropping a reguler sized dark rasengan on it. Plus i don't see why it matters if people like to play as a sage mode naruto clone (hokage naruto). So why should this be a issue? Not getting my hopes up just sayian 



> Why would it start from the beginning of Part 2? That's what Storm 2 was for. The reason they're even still including the 5 Kage Summit Arc is because that's basically where Storm 2 left off. Chronological order, remember?



Cause the RPG like mode would be cut massively short(i.e short lived fun )


----------



## Hellion (Sep 14, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Cause the RPG like mode would be cut massively short(i.e short lived fun )



They can do other things than replay all of Part 2. Hell I got bored redoing the story mode in generations. Repetition is not always good


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 14, 2012)

I am worried about the PTS characters not being in this game..! I know it is confirmed that PTS of rookie 9, team Guy and sand siblings wont be in Storm 3, but I am worried that Hashirama, Tobirama and other PTS characters wont be in too 

Please Cc2, don't remove the past kages or other PTS characters, just remove the rookie 9, team Guy and the sand siblings..!


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 14, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Cause he's badass and he caused the same amout of destruction to konoha that Pain did with his strongest almighty push just by dropping a reguler sized dark rasengan on it. Plus i don't see why it matters if people like to play as a sage mode naruto clone (hokage naruto). So why should this be a issue? Not getting my hopes up just sayian
> 
> 
> 
> Cause the RPG like mode would be cut massively short(i.e short lived fun )



While i never cared for the filler or movies it would be cool if they did like the Dragon Ball games and began to add some movie characters.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 14, 2012)

^^The past Hokages aren't even PTS exclusives though 

In the sense that they were only important to Part 1, like the Sound 4 are.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 14, 2012)

The only way that I would want the 1st and 2nd Hokage is if they added moves that mirror the new information we had about them. The 2nd Hokage invented Edo, so he should have that as a Ougi. Madara has shown that the 1st has been extremely downplayed and that should also be adjusted so He can actually look like a match to Madara


----------



## Monna (Sep 14, 2012)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I am worried about the PTS characters not being in this game..! I know it is confirmed that PTS of rookie 9, team Guy and sand siblings wont be in Storm 3, but I am worried that Hashirama, Tobirama and other PTS characters wont be in too
> 
> Please Cc2, don't remove the past kages or other PTS characters, just remove the rookie 9, team Guy and the sand siblings..!


Is this confirmed? Because I still want the Sound Four


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 14, 2012)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I am worried about the PTS characters not being in this game..! I know it is confirmed that PTS of rookie 9, team Guy and sand siblings wont be in Storm 3, but I am worried that Hashirama, Tobirama and other PTS characters wont be in too
> 
> Please Cc2, don't remove the past kages or other PTS characters, just remove the rookie 9, team Guy and the sand siblings..!


Well Haku, Zabuza and Kimimaro get brought back with Edo Tensei so they should be back. Especially Haku and Zabuza who fight Kakashi and were new characters in Generations. Outside of that there aren't that many options.

The first two Hokages are an interesting case. They were both new characters in Generations and there would be an interest in having Hashirama be playable for a fight with Madara. With Hiruzen having a boss fight against Kurama he'll most likely be unlockable.

Anyway there's always a chance they'll make Generations 2.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 14, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Is this confirmed? Because I still want the Sound Four






> *Will characters from Part 1 (the pre-timeskip characters) be in Naruto Storm 3?*
> The story will focus on the ninja war, so characters who have appeared in Naruto Shippuden will make a come back. Part 1 exclusive characters will not make a return. There will, however, be a lot of new characters!



So this means no Shodaime and Nidaime? :S

I want these PTS characters to be in the game!
- Anko
- Shizune
- Kurenai
- Haku
- Zabuza
- Kimimaro
- Sound 4
- Hashirama
- Tobirama
- Hiruzen

Guess we just have to wait and see 
PS: But I wish for Uchiha Madara!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2012)

As long as there is a decent AA solution in this game, its day 1.

I have often almost cut my eyes on the hideous jaggies of previous games


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 14, 2012)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I want these PTS characters to be in the game!


Generations 2. They'll most likely make one.



LegendarySaiyan said:


> - Anko
> - Shizune
> - Kurenai


They were support only in Storm 1 and Generations, if they made it they'd be support only. Anko _might_ make it but Shizune didn't fight in the arcs this game covers. And Kurenai goes from pregnant to on ninja maternity leave so obviously she's not going to be back.



LegendarySaiyan said:


> - Haku
> - Zabuza
> - Kimimaro


All get brought back for the war. Haku and Zabuza fight Kakashi so they should be back. Kimimaro it's hard to tell because he we never saw him fight but he's already fully playable so they could still include him.



LegendarySaiyan said:


> - Sound 4







LegendarySaiyan said:


> - Hashirama
> - Tobirama


Debatable. We might get a flashback fight between Hashirama and Madara.



LegendarySaiyan said:


> - Hiruzen


He's in the opening boss battle.

I think you've been spoilt by Generations. The first two Storm games only had characters included in the arcs covered in the story mode. This is Storm 3, it will start where Storm 2 left off and have an end point.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 14, 2012)

Why are people worried about PTS characters not being in when they are gonna be more selectable characters in this game than any other... they would take up space for some of those other characters you guys really want. As in the ones that actually take place and are of the living/edo/important to story during that time. I don't want more copy paste characters from a game I already own... It like worrying about Kid Goku being in a DBZ game when it really isn't that necessary. You wanna play as Naruto? just play as he is now, he's more awesome anyway. I know that's a opinion but you must admit his moveset is MUCH cooler than Storm 1's Maybe when the story is FINSIHED then they could worry about it, but for now, they have other things on their hands.

(Cause I swear if I see one more comment about the stupid Sound 4...)


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 14, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> (Cause I swear if I see one more comment about the stupid Sound 4...)


The annoying thing is I do think they'd make interesting characters to play as/against but this just isn't the game for them. Maybe if Generations 2 is announced but yeah people need to stop suggesting them for a game they have no place in.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 14, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> The annoying thing is I do think they'd make interesting characters to play as/against but this just isn't the game for them. Maybe if Generations 2 is announced but yeah people need to stop suggesting them for a game they have no place in.


I think the worst part is that most people would only play as them at first because of the hype of them being there AKA the Obito and Young Kakashi syndrome... I mean, like you said, in a game they BELONG, maybe I could understand, but the most they belong in this game is in Kabuto's moveset


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Sep 14, 2012)

Me too.
Id be pissed if they didn't bring back Hashirama and Tobirama.
The only characters in the war that interest me are Chojuro and the Jinchuriki and the 3 confirmed characters.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm not a fan of Sound 4, never been! But I like them since they are unique and they were a big part of the "Rescue Sasuke Arc"

? Gaiash ;


> Generations 2. They'll most likely make one.


Yeah, they are definitely gonna make a Generations 2!



> They were support only in Storm 1 and Generations, if they made it they'd be support only. Anko might make it but Shizune didn't fight in the arcs this game covers. And Kurenai goes from pregnant to on ninja maternity leave so obviously she's not going to be back.


I hate support only characters, they were playable in the previous games on the PS2, but support only for the PS3! I was thinking more on Kurenai before she got pregnant!



> All get brought back for the war. Haku and Zabuza fight Kakashi so they should be back. Kimimaro it's hard to tell because he we never saw him fight but he's already fully playable so they could still include him.


Yeah, they will probably, I hope Kimimaro will also be playable!



> Debatable. We might get a flashback fight between Hashirama and Madara.


I don't care how they are going to include them to the story as long as they are still playable!



> He's in the opening boss battle.


I wonder how younger version of Hiruzen will play like! Maybe just an alternate costume for his old version from Generations



> I think you've been spoilt by Generations. The first two Storm games only had characters included in the arcs covered in the story mode. This is Storm 3, it will start where Storm 2 left off and have an end point.


More spoilt by the old games for the PS2 where they kept the characters from the previous games and added more characters and story to the new games! And every character was playable unlike the Storm series where we have "Only-Support" characters! Characters that had a moveset in the old games can't suddenly be playable in the new games because they haven't shown so much?! :S I feel trolled by Cc2 

I don't want to start an argument or a discussion with anyone here, just frustrated how things are done now and not done as before :/


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 14, 2012)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> More spoilt by the old games for the PS2 where they kept the characters from the previous games and added more characters and story to the new games! And every character was playable unlike the Storm series where we have "Only-Support" characters! Characters that had a moveset in the old games can't suddenly be playable in the new games because they haven't shown so much?! :S I feel trolled by Cc2
> 
> I don't want to start an argument or a discussion with anyone here, just frustrated how things are done now and not done as before :/


Well, the problem is that the Storm series is a LOT harder to make than the Ultimate Ninja series was... It was still hard mind you, but still. The Storm series is VERY focused on the story and gameplay of the game and want's you to be able to play the story outside of game. They want you to focus on the characters that are still contributing something to the story and focus on the new, not the old. Also, anime wise, this is Shippuden, that was Part 1. they've done COUNTLESS renditions of part 1 so i doubt they feel like doing it again until the Whole Series has finished in around 2 years (According to Kishi). If they focused on making stuff for characters they've already done endless times, the fans and the workers would get tired of it, and it would end up being a poorly balanced copy and paste like in Generations, AND the newer characters wouldn't get as much attention as they deserve.

trust me when i say it's for the best that the PST characters arent here, mainly the kid characters. Having them would just be nice, and nothing more.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 14, 2012)

Omoi and Karui playable?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 14, 2012)

it is okay for the part one characters not to be in this game with so many new characters in the war why wasted spots with part one characters. one thing i noticed is people really want the sound 4 in the game never have gotten their appeal. not interesting for me.


----------



## Big Mom (Sep 15, 2012)

SEE! Naruto in his outfit from Road to Ninja is featured. There is hope for Menma!


----------



## Jaga (Sep 15, 2012)

new scan!!!!!


----------



## G (Sep 15, 2012)

Holy shittttt Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh OMG OMG OMG AHAHAHAH


----------



## Si Style (Sep 15, 2012)

Sage Naruto has an alternate costume and Kushina has a character model


----------



## Joker J (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks cut-scene only model.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 15, 2012)

Still doubt Kushina makes it playable, support only at best.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 15, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Still doubt Kushina makes it playable, support only at best.



This would've been the best time to show her if she's playable, so yeah. But I'm cool with that I suppose. Would've been a nice extra to have, but she isn't someone I can't live without being playable.

There still is a chance CC2 announces near release that we get her after all as some sort of bonus fanservice character.


----------



## Jaruka (Sep 15, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Sage Naruto has an alternate costume and Kushina has a character model


Yeah, loving that Sage Naruto has had the cloak removed.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 15, 2012)

If anything, Bee will be the support. 

Matter of fact, I'm pretty sure I see a shot of him and the support meter in that scan. Although it's small.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't know if Sage Mode Naruto without his cloak will be in outside of boss fights, but it's very possible.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 15, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new scan!!!!!



That's a start.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 15, 2012)

Hmm, Kushina getting her own character art? Usually when that happens, it suggests...


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Sep 15, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Hmm, Kushina getting her own character art? Usually when that happens, it suggests...



Shizune had her own character art, so did the sound 4, anko too- Lil B


----------



## -JT- (Sep 15, 2012)

I would still predict at Kushina only being support.

Do we know how many forms of Naruto and Sasuke are in yet? And am I the only one who doesn't like having three or more of them?


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 15, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Shizune had her own character art, so did the sound 4, anko too- Lil B



That's true, but those were originally Storm 1 art figures, which is a different story.

But nonetheless, it matters not. I just remembered people like Shi and Darui had character art in Generations...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 15, 2012)

-JT- said:


> I would still predict at Kushina only being support.
> 
> Do we know how many forms of Naruto and Sasuke are in yet? And am I the only one who doesn't like having three or more of them?



From what we've seen, 3 versions of Naruto and 1 for Sasuke.

But honestly, it might just be easier to implement a bit more customization 

Then again, IDK. Because not everyone has a huge arsenal like those two.


----------



## Jaruka (Sep 15, 2012)

I can see three Narutos: 

Sage Naruto with KCM - Updated from Generations
KCM Naruto with Beast Mode Awakening 
Hokage Naruto - Generation's moveset with Storm 2's skin

and for Sasuke: 

Sasuke - Kage Arc
Sasuke - EMS


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm guessing the game is only gonna follow the anime and not the manga? then the anime team better pick up the pace to my favorite part otherwise this is gonna be half assed.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 15, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I don't know if Sage Mode Naruto without his cloak will be in outside of boss fights, but it's very possible.


If he is he'll share a slot with Hokage Naruto again. I'll miss the cloak.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 15, 2012)

Is it confirmed that we will have "Support-Only" characters for Storm 3 too? What if Cc2 makes every character playable like it was with Storm 2!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 15, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> I can see three Narutos:
> 
> Sage Naruto with KCM - Updated from Generations
> KCM Naruto with Beast Mode Awakening
> Hokage Naruto - Generation's moveset with Storm 2's skin



Why make Chakra Mode it's own character _and_ awakening though? 

Isn't that kinda redundant? :L


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 15, 2012)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Is it confirmed that we will have "Support-Only" characters for Storm 3 too? What if Cc2 makes every character playable like it was with Storm 2!


Storm 2 had no support characters because everyone either had a fight covered in story mode or was important enough to be included. Even Karin, who Sound Four extremists like to argue offered less than them, had enough in her attitude to contribute to being playable. All the characters had a part to play.

In Storm 3 we will have the Kage bodyguards returning. While some have enough to be playable there's also a strong chance only Darui will be upgraded to playable status. Then we've got the potential of extra fighters in the war. Omoi has a chance of being playable which increases Karui and Samui's chances of being supports for other character's fights (Darui for example could easily have Samui back him up). Mifune also has his own bodyguards that might get added (though that seems unlikely).

The point is there's more room for support only characters than the arcs covered by Storm 2.



Hydro Spiral said:


> Why make Chakra Mode it's own character _and_ awakening though?
> 
> Isn't that kinda redundant? :L


Well the game is likely to cover Naruto, Bee and Itachi vs Nagato. This should mean KCM Naruto should be able to use supports. Now if the game makes it to Naruto awakening Kurama's full power then that would allow a KCM Naruto as a seperate character.

So why include an awakening version? Because it already exists.


----------



## Jaruka (Sep 15, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Why make Chakra Mode it's own character _and_ awakening though?
> 
> Isn't that kinda redundant? :L


Well, it's not exactly my decision to make but we already know he's an awakening but from what we learnt from CC2's approach to Sage Mode (if they fight enough in the mode it becomes it's own character).

So, given that we're going to see KCM kick ass a lot and there's a form above it, I'm assuming it'll be a separate character however we already know that Naruto from Generations (possibly upgraded to Sage Naruto) is in the game and has the awakening.

Thus it seems clear to me that he'll be both


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 15, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Well the game is likely to cover Naruto, Bee and Itachi vs Nagato. This should mean KCM Naruto should be able to use supports. Now if the game makes it to Naruto awakening Kurama's full power then that would allow a KCM Naruto as a seperate character.
> 
> So why include an awakening version? Because it already exists.



Story mode always makes little exceptions though 

Like "Tobi" staying in "Madara" form for a full fight without his meter running out, or when they change movesets and control patterns completely. For the sake of the plot and all that. But for standard play it'd just be weird. Like having two of the exact same characters, but one of them lacks the repercussions of being an awakening.



Jaruka said:


> So, given that we're going to see KCM kick ass a lot and there's a form above it, I'm assuming it'll be a separate character however we already know that Naruto from Generations (possibly upgraded to Sage Naruto) is in the game and has the awakening.
> 
> Thus it seems clear to me that he'll be both


But then they could just rig the story mode so that Chakra mode stays as long as he needs to (like Tobi/Madara in Generations), and transforms into Tailed Beast Mode via cutscene. 

I mean the way I see it, if we have three Naruto's and three major transformations, then just split the deal between the three for normal gameplay. Instead of making an extra character, who is essentially the same as another. Kage Summit/Jinchuriki arc Naruto can have Sage Mode (which appears to be true, based on that new scan), War arc Naruto get's Chakra Mode, and easter egg Hokage Naruto get's Tailed Beast Mode.

The latter is already sporting a lengthy jacket on his model after all


----------



## Jaruka (Sep 15, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> But then they could just rig the story mode so that Chakra mode stays as long as he needs to (like Tobi/Madara in Generations), and transforms into Tailed Beast Mode via cutscene.
> 
> I mean the way I see it, if we have three Naruto's and three major transformations, then just split the deal between the three for normal gameplay. Instead of making an extra character, who is essentially the same as another. Kage Summit/Jinchuriki arc Naruto can have Sage Mode (which appears to be true, based on that new scan), War arc Naruto get's Chakra Mode, and easter egg Hokage Naruto get's Tailed Beast Mode.
> 
> The latter is already sporting a lengthy jacket on his model after all


Yeah, I don't really like that idea. I'm pretty happy with the way it works out in the Storm games already. I also prefer to have things such as KCM appear as characters and not 30-second awakenings.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 15, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Like "Tobi" staying in "Madara" form for a full fight without his meter running out


Fighting an awakened character can be considered a mini boss. Plus in training mode you can set up a fight between two awakened modes that stay in that state the whole fight.



Hydro Spiral said:


> or when they change movesets and control patterns completely. For the sake of the plot and all that.


You mean like in boss battles? Except KCM Naruto will have fights with Bee supporting him which won't merit a boss battle.



Hydro Spiral said:


> But for standard play it'd just be weird. Like having two of the exact same characters, but one of them lacks the repercussions of being an awakening.


It's not all that weird. I mean that's what happened with Tobi and Masked Man.



Hydro Spiral said:


> I mean the way I see it, if we have three Naruto's and three major transformations, then just split the deal between the three for normal gameplay. Instead of making an extra character, who is essentially the same as another. Kage Summit/Jinchuriki arc Naruto can have Sage Mode (which appears to be true, based on that new scan), War arc Naruto get's Chakra Mode, and easter egg Hokage Naruto get's Tailed Beast Mode.


Except it's clear Hokage Naruto plays like Sage Naruto so he's share the same slot like in Storm 2. And even then the Sage Naruto for the boss battle might just be Hokage Naruto reusing Sage Naruto's model from the Pain boss fight in Storm 2.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 16, 2012)

I think I understand why, the characters were given awakening instantly. If this rpg mode with fighting fodder is present, transforming instantly during combos would give more variation of what you can pull off. Since the times of accel, the combos for Accel 2 rpg mode on max upgrade was almost equal or above the amount of moves used in the vs mode.

KCM Naruto will be an awakening. as for BM mode, I doubt they will get that far


----------



## -JT- (Sep 16, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> I can see three Narutos:
> 
> Sage Naruto with KCM - Updated from Generations
> KCM Naruto with Beast Mode Awakening
> ...



Please, no Hokage Naruto. No offence to anyone else but I found him pointless (unless he is a pure costume change and nothing else)


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 16, 2012)

slickcat said:


> as for BM mode, I doubt they will get that far



they must. no one wants another storm generations where everything is half assed.

where would be a time to end the story if the story isn't complete in either anime or manga form?


----------



## Si Style (Sep 16, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> they must. no one wants another storm generations where everything is half assed.
> 
> where would be a time to end the story if the story isn't complete in either anime or manga form?



Tobi reveal is a popular choice


----------



## slickcat (Sep 16, 2012)

exactly Tobi Reveal is a popular choice but it wont get that far, I dont know why cc2 is in a rush to push this title out, they can equally wait another yr, but I guess the greenery is blinding, and alot of fans dont have staying power, they jump at each naruto game made.

Anyways I dont have any demands like other ppl.saying X character must be present b4 I buy the game, because in the end they all play alike, theres no huge distinction between these characters and their format of play, save puppet masters, long range users. Need to see an improvement in the battle system. otherwise storm 2 will do just fine.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'd say it depends on how CC2 does multiple forms.

Are they going keep every Naruto/Sasuke separate with their own awakening? Or are they going to merge certain forms with multiple awakenings?

The awakenings are now activated by the right analog stick, so CC2 could put multiple awakenings on different directional presses. Take certain base-forms' fight animations and cram them into existing base-form/awakenings.

Of course that's assuming they restructure this kind of stuff for Storm 3, instead of making certain awakenings and base-forms redundant going forward.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 16, 2012)

I doubt they will allow multiple awakenings for one character, but Lee in Accel 2 and Gai had that ability, Lee could either go drunken or gates, gai had 2 transformations 5 gates and then 6.
If Naruto had SM and KCM in one character and there was no stat modifier other than combos then I d say its a fair assessment. But if you someone like itachi who has susano at any point of the match and lets say he had tsukiyomi(which slows down time) like storm 1, it will be a broken match unless they can work on the stat damage and the health bar.

All speculation at this point.Boss battles are great and all but they die out after u play them, hiruzens battle with kyuubi is on youtube, no one is rewatching it, thats just how it is


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 16, 2012)

slickcat said:


> exactly Tobi Reveal is a popular choice but it wont get that far, I dont know why cc2 is in a rush to push this title out, they can equally wait another yr, but I guess the greenery is blinding, and alot of fans dont have staying power, they jump at each naruto game made.


CC2 making Naruto games always serve more than one purpose. Generations (for example) was done out of business, creative, and fan demands. It makes Namco-Bandai happy with Naruto game sales, it gives CC2 the chance to experiment/work on a few things without waiting on a new arc or two, and fans get a summary of the series with tons of new/old characters and a better online mode.

Storm 3 was developed separately from Generations around early/late 2011, so this will have been worked on for about 2 years. I personally enough story has been done in the anime for Storm 3 to be made. Nobody was forced to buy Generations, and anyone who waited will get a much fuller experience out of Storm 3.




slickcat said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's possible they could allow multiple awakenings, but I won't hold my breath though. Balance-smalance, having multiple awakenings doesn't mean anything other than having a choice of transformation. As long as you can't use both at the same time (or one immediately after the other), it should be possible to do both without having any balancing issues. Itachi's tsukiyomi is a balance issue all on its own, multiple awakenings doesn't really change that for the better or worse.

The fact that CC2 is putting so much effort into the story mode boss-battles proves there's still value in it. Some people may not give a crap, but others actually do. Sometimes it's fun to come back to the story of a game long after it's finished.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 16, 2012)

I found myself replaying Storm 2's boss Battles MULTIPLE times actually. It's one of the highlights of the games.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 16, 2012)

Storm 2's Boss Battles were great. Definitely up for more of those.

I actually also really enjoyed certain aspects of the boss fights such as the very end of Sasuke vs Itachi, where you have to stagger back and can try in vain to attack, and Jiraiya vs Pein, where you hopelessly try to punch and attack the various bodies.
As a fan of the series I knew the overall outcome anyway, but those things made both battles somewhat scary and tragic respectively.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 16, 2012)

^ Bingo.

The Boss Battles often capture and showcase the battles BETTER than the Anime, even though they change some light things and abridge certain other moments. This is most likely because they aim to combine the lively atmosphere of the Anime and the more dramatic one of the manga. They all around make the fights REALLY enjoyable and show off what is going on well... Except for that one part of the Pain Boss fight... They abridged Hianta's sacrifice HORRIBLY... I think I wouldn't have mind as much if they didn't cut out the CONFESSION out of the CONFESSION SCENE... It's make Naruto's transformation not NEARLY as dramatic. Especially since they could done what they did for Jiraiya in Storm 2 with the "Final Stand Thing", that's just a missed oputurnity. Heck, ANYTHING would've been better than what we got. Not even that, but the way all the Pain's were defeated were kind of rushed too... Ironic how that's probably the only fight that they really gave that abridged treatment to.

Whatever, no big deal really.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 17, 2012)

So TGS is getting close. New trailer and build.

My body is prepared.


----------



## G (Sep 17, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> My body is prepared.



mine isn't                                  .


----------



## -JT- (Sep 17, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> ^ Bingo.
> 
> The Boss Battles often capture and showcase the battles BETTER than the Anime, even though they change some light things and abridge certain other moments. This is most likely because they aim to combine the lively atmosphere of the Anime and the more dramatic one of the manga. They all around make the fights REALLY enjoyable and show off what is going on well... Except for that one part of the Pain Boss fight... They abridged Hianta's sacrifice HORRIBLY... I think I wouldn't have mind as much if they didn't cut out the CONFESSION out of the CONFESSION SCENE... It's make Naruto's transformation not NEARLY as dramatic. Especially since they could done what they did for Jiraiya in Storm 2 with the "Final Stand Thing", that's just a missed oputurnity. Heck, ANYTHING would've been better than what we got. Not even that, but the way all the Pain's were defeated were kind of rushed too... Ironic how that's probably the only fight that they really gave that abridged treatment to.
> 
> Whatever, no big deal really.



Oh my, the Hinata 'confession' was laughable in that boss battle.  Again, I know most of the people playing the game would have read the manga/watched the anime anyway, but for those who hadn't it would have just seemed completely random and cheesy. Plus Hinata didn't even get to say that she loved him.
I expected her to be part of one of the interactive cutscenes.
And one more thing- Pein's rod () didn't even pierce her! It went under her arm


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 17, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Oh my, the Hinata 'confession' was laughable in that boss battle.  Again, I know most of the people playing the game would have read the manga/watched the anime anyway, but for those who hadn't it would have just seemed completely random and cheesy. Plus Hinata didn't even get to say that she loved him.
> I expected her to be part of one of the interactive cutscenes.
> And one more thing- Pein's rod () didn't even pierce her! It went under her arm


Oh yeah.. Forgot about the hole "Stage Play Style" stabbing there... That was just stupid...

On the subject of TGS coming soon though, SO PUMPED! Can't wait to see the new Demo build!


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 17, 2012)

I wonder if they're going to fix or improve some problems with the new game modes they implemented in Generations. Tournament mode, for example, needs to be slightly fixed. Where the tournament _should not_ be terminated if the host leaves. There are a lot of times the host will lose in a tournament, and he/she finds no need to be there, so they'll terminate the whole thing just by leaving. They'll even go as far as to shit on everyone else at the tournament even after they lose. I said this before in the tourney thread, there was a time I was in a tournment fighting all these spammers and annoyances other players, I beat the host (1st round) and made it to the finals where I won. But before the tournament could save the win, the host left and terminated the whole thing on purpose, just for shits & giggles. Hosts shouldn't have this kind of power to do such things because its a one-sided issue, they get no punishment for this.

It should just be the same for everyone else; if the host leaves, he's disqualified, but the tourney continues. The amounts of tournaments they held just shouldn't be counted towards their record, obviously.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2012)

^That and CC2 *really* needs to fix the rage quitting BS by implementing a penalty for it. It's retarded how they left that there for Generations despite the amount of times people pulled off the same tactics in Storm 2.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 17, 2012)

^ Agreed. There needs to be more punishment for Rage Quitting, Leaving, ect. and less punishment for those involved who arent responsible. 

For instance, when disconnections occur, it should count as a lost. No questions. Chances are if you have connection that's so bad to the point of actually being disconnected from the session, you probably don't play much online anyway. Plus, it's just one lost. If you care that much because of one loss, you're probably a rage quitter anyway. It shouldn't matter that much to you. In the end, this course of actions would be better for everyone.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2012)

That, and halved BP. It could help make rank matches more bearable as well since 99% of the rage quitters troll there for the shits and giggles of not losing their precious title lol heroes.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 17, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> ^ Agreed. There needs to be more punishment for Rage Quitting, Leaving, ect. and less punishment for those involved who arent responsible.
> 
> For instance, when disconnections occur, it should count as a lost. No questions. Chances are if you have connection that's so bad to the point of actually being disconnected from the session, you probably don't play much online anyway. Plus, it's just one lost. If you care that much because of one loss, you're probably a rage quitter anyway. It shouldn't matter that much to you. In the end, this course of actions would be better for everyone.



Yeah, I'd say give the person a loss and that's it. Don't take away BP (did they still have them in Generations? I never got it) though because there are genuine times were you might just have a powercut or you the battle might freeze without disconnecting you, meaning you have to turn off your console yourself.


----------



## Vash (Sep 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^That and CC2 *really* needs to fix the rage quitting BS by implementing a penalty for it. It's retarded how they left that there for Generations despite the amount of times people pulled off the same tactics in Storm 2.



Ugh, rage quitters 

That shit seriously needs to be fixed for Storm 3!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 17, 2012)

Not all disconnections are rage quits, so making flat out penalties isn't exactly fair.

That fixes one problem, then starts up another :/


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 17, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Not all disconnections are rage quits, so making flat out penalties isn't exactly fair.
> 
> That fixes one problem, then starts up another :/


Hence what i said. If your connection is really SO BAD to the point of constant disconnections, you probably wont play much online anyway. That excuse is more or less pointless...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 17, 2012)

Jake Protagonist said:


> Hence what i said. If your connection is really SO BAD to the point of constant disconnections, you probably wont play much online anyway. That excuse is more or less pointless...



But getting a loss when you didn't lose isn't fair, regardless.

Besides that, in Storm 2, the game can tell the difference between a wireless malfunction and the game being turned off anyhow.

So there really isn't any reason to penalize _everyone_ who get's disconnected.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 17, 2012)

They need to get rid of spammers period  When you lose your subs against them it's pretty much a fucking game over.

And i agree with the ragequitting thing, even though I do it to spammers all the time......


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2012)

> But getting a loss when you didn't lose isn't fair, regardless.
> 
> Besides that, in Storm 2, the game can tell the difference between a wireless malfunction and the game being turned off anyhow.
> 
> So there really isn't any reason to penalize anyone who get's disconnected.



Then would at least having the opponent who stays in the match, getting an automatic win by of suffice?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 17, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> But getting a loss when you didn't lose isn't fair, regardless.
> 
> Besides that, in Storm 2, the game can tell the difference between a wireless malfunction and the game being turned off anyhow.
> 
> So there really isn't any reason to penalize anyone who get's disconnected.


Yes, which is why people disconnect their routers most of the time... It's honestly a case of majority over minority here. I have yet to meet someone who's connection was so bad to the point of it actually being disconnected because of it. If something happens that makes you disconnect unintentionally, all I have to say is... So? It's just a lost... If you care THAT much about losing, chances are you're a rage quitter anyway. 

If you can name one person who honest to god has such a terrible connection that it's disconnected them from the game without a Storm taking in effect, then I'll change my mind.

In the end I really don't care that much because I'm not much of a competitive fighter game player, and don't play online much. I just understand how that could be a big issue. So I am trying to think of the best way to solve it.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 17, 2012)

Foxve said:


> They need to get rid of spammers period  When you lose your subs against them it's pretty much a fucking game over.
> 
> And i agree with the ragequitting thing, even though I do it to spammers all the time......



Reposting cause the last 2-3 posts on a page tend to get overlooked alot 



Jake Protagonist said:


> Yes, which is why people disconnect their routers most of the time... It's honestly a case of majority over minority here. I have yet to meet someone who's connection was so bad to the point of it actually being disconnected because of it. If something happens that makes you disconnect unintentionally, all I have to say is... So? It's just a lost... If you care THAT much about losing, chances are you're a rage quitter anyway.
> 
> If you can name one person who honest to god has such a terrible connection that it's disconnected them from the game without a Storm taking in effect, then I'll change my mind.
> 
> In the end I really don't care that much because I'm not much of a competitive fighter game player, and don't play online much. I just understand how that could be a big issue. Sp am trying to think of the best way to solve it.



I've actully fought some players online that screw with their connection on purpose in the match after it starts to give themselves the edge. And if there about to lose, they may ragequit, then blame it on the connection or say it was you that did it.........


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 17, 2012)

For spamming justu, they should just do what the budokai games did.  Make it so you're WIDE OPEN after doing one, therefore adding punishment and making spam more of a non-option.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Then would at least having the opponent who stays in the match, getting an automatic win by of suffice?


That doesn't sound half bad, actually 



Jake Protagonist said:


> If you can name one person who honest to god has such a terrible connection that it's disconnected them from the game without a Storm taking in effect, then I'll change my mind.



IDK

Really, no one knows 100%, and that's part of the problem too


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 17, 2012)

Some good points here. About giving a free win to the person who stays, that'll just lead to abuse to wins. People will purposely ragequit for friends. Those who have unintentional disconnections will allow their opponents who didn't earn those wins to gain it. It'd be better the other way around, giving a loss to the person who loses. 

However as some people have said, not all ragequits are intentional. A great way to fix this though, is to understand the algorithm of the ragequitter. The ragequitter only leaves the game when they're losing or when they feel they will lose. This means their health has to be exceptionally low until they leave the game. CC2 can get a little computer sciencey and have a few if-statements when determining if a person should be penalized. Example: How much HP did the ragequitter have when he/she left? How much did their opponent have? How much time was left in the round? If the ragequitter's HP was low with the opponents high, and there wasn't much time left, then we can say the person was a true ragequitter, and they'll be penalized. If the ragequitter had high HP or higher than his opponent, or they had equal HP, then we can assume that the person would have no real reason for leaving, seeing as they're winning/not losing. This way, it will just be taken as unintentional. If there's still a lot of time in the round, we can assume that the match hasn't gotten to the point where someone has to leave. Simple things like this can allow CC2 to make better judgments on who to punish. It's not 100% correct, but it's definitely a bit accurate.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 17, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> IDK
> 
> Really, no one knows 100%, and that's part of the problem too


Well, based on what I've seen. The most that happens during fights with people with HORRIBLE connection, it only lags a lot. THAT'S IT. It doesnt matter how crap your internet is, it's still connected. When you think about it, it's pretty much impossible for the internet to go out randomly like that, unless something else happens related to an action instead of just derping. So the excuse that "my internet is crap" really isn't justified. Also, when someone has full or two bars, and only lag leads to disconnection, you can probably assure that it was on purpose...

I would say we could make it so the person with the most health gets the win when a disconnection happens, but that would leave to people just throwing shuriken, getting damage, then quitting. We could maybe do what Aeion said, I guess. That might work. That or at the very least make it so the disconnection meter has a purpose besides just showing US how much they disconnect, and actually give out bans or something...


----------



## -JT- (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, did Storm 2's (I'm not sure if Generations had it) disconnection rating stat actually do anything when it got to 10/10?

Maybe they could do something with that? Maybe you're only allowed what, three disconnections a day (maybe that's still too much) and once they're gone that means you can't go online for another 24 hours.
That way continuous rage quitters get thrown out, people with dire connections get thrown out, and people who genuinely get disconnected are given a second chance.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 18, 2012)

Seems legit ^


----------



## Vash (Sep 18, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Maybe they could do something with that? Maybe you're only allowed what, three disconnections a day (maybe that's still too much) and once they're gone that means you can't go online for another 24 hours.



Online would be dead if this happens


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 18, 2012)

Jak said:


> Online would be dead if this happens


Rather have a small group of online people who play fair than constant rage quitters though...


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 18, 2012)

Jak said:


> Online would be dead if this happens



Agreed. The kicked out thing doesn't really sound fair in a sense. We want to discourage ragequitting, not punish them harshly. Sometimes people ragequit just because the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) people they're facing just don't deserve the win, e.g spammers, foul players, people who choose overpowered players. There are fair-playing people who don't deserve to give those cheap players the win, and they'd rather take the lose themselves than allow them to take the win

That alone isn't a reason to correct that 3-DC limit idea... It's not a good reason alone by itself. It's just that there are more reasons why people leave games rather than them ragequitting. If something comes up in real life and they need to leave the console. Maybe the phone rings, someone calls you, etc. They should get kicked out for that for _24 hours?_ I think judging the circumstances of why they left is better than judging how many times they left, which is very subjective. Just goes back to the points I stated like health they had or amount of time left.

As for a punishment, I think a simple loss for the judged ragequitter works. Thats mostly the main reason why true ragequitters leave anyways; to avoid the loss-count.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 18, 2012)

I admit I've ragequit on the account of spammers a few times in my early days, so I see your point.

But the thing about the phone possibly ringing in real life or needing to get off the PS3 quickly- that's why I suggested a limit of 3. Surely someone wouldn't then go straight back on if they're then expecting another call for example.
Your disconnections could reset after 24 hours, so if you did have to suddenly turn off the console, you're DC rating goes back to 0 the next day.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 18, 2012)

They should just do what other fighters have started to do.

Isolate frequent rage quitters and match them with other quitters and only them.
Call it the ironic rage quitter hell, a place where the quitters will always lose.

As for spammers and overpowered abusers, just bite the bullet and skill them out.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 18, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Sometimes people ragequit just because the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) people they're facing just don't deserve the win, e.g spammers, foul players, people who choose overpowered players.



Or in my case, disconnecting from a match where the other player's connection is so whack that I'm only playing the game every 5 seconds


----------



## -JT- (Sep 18, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> Isolate frequent rage quitters and match them with other quitters and only them.
> Call it the ironic rage quitter hell, a place where the quitters will always lose.


I like it  I vote for this!



> As for spammers and overpowered abusers, just bite the bullet and skill them out.


I eventually learned to do this. Wasn't always successful but my finest moment was killing an Itachi Susanoo with a regular Ino combo in Storm 2 :ho


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 18, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> They should just do what other fighters have started to do.
> 
> Isolate frequent rage quitters and match them with other quitters and only them.
> Call it the ironic rage quitter hell, a place where the quitters will always lose.
> ...


This could work.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 18, 2012)

-JT- said:


> I admit I've ragequit on the account of spammers a few times in my early days, so I see your point.
> 
> But the thing about the phone possibly ringing in real life or needing to get off the PS3 quickly- that's why I suggested a limit of 3. Surely someone wouldn't then go straight back on if they're then expecting another call for example.
> Your disconnections could reset after 24 hours, so if you did have to suddenly turn off the console, you're DC rating goes back to 0 the next day.



Understandable. You said you've ragequit a few times in your earlier days. What happens when after you ragequit (because it takes a hell of a lot of fights to get your D/C frequency down, for some reason), those things you suggested happen, you get a phone call, or need to leave the PS3. You could reach the 3-time limit and be kicked out for 24 hours. You could have had a simple ragequit, like, 3 days ago. And today you're unexpectedly called or away from the PS3.. And because of that you get banned? It deals more with the frequency of leaves rather than the circumstances as I said before.



Deathgun said:


> They should just do what other fighters have started to do.
> 
> Isolate frequent rage quitters and match them with other quitters and only them.
> Call it the ironic rage quitter hell, a place where the quitters will always lose.
> ...



That's actually a good idea. It'd give those ragequitters a taste of their own medicine. And I _guess_ innocents getting caught in their won't have much to complain about. 

As for the overcoming thing, that's my main motto. I don't like banning chars when playing against friends or avoiding playing certain people due to the chars they use because it doesn't build skill to run away from those things.

But you have to admit; there are times when you play people that are just playing weird.. Like jump blocking the whole match, or running away the whole match (literally, 100% of the match).. and these people frustrate you to the point where you feel they don't even deserve to win 



Hydro Spiral said:


> Or in my case, disconnecting from a match where the other player's connection is so whack that I'm only playing the game every 5 seconds



Those fights annoy the hell out of me. But the ones that really get me are those with time delays. You jump, and the action takes place like 5 seconds later


----------



## Foxve (Sep 18, 2012)

And i'm overlooked again  But yeah, I have the balls to say i still ragequit against a shit-ton of spammers and those who use fowl play. 

If you ever see my win/loss record for custom matches, you can see just how many of them fuckers there really are......


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 18, 2012)

Well Foxve, I dont necessarily agree that once you run out of subs, the game is over. If you do things right, theres still a chance of a comeback.

A way to fix spamming too is if CC2 uses Smash Bros' way of doing things, IIRC. The more you do a move, the less damage it does. Meaning that even if you do spam, the damage will continue to become more and more insignificant. This would render spamming to more of a small annoyance rather than a factor that ruins the gameplay experience.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 19, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Well Foxve, I dont necessarily agree that once you run out of subs, the game is over. If you do things right, theres still a chance of a comeback.



All they have to do is throw stuff at you with no penalties. They don't even have to fully close the distance, just move like halfway or so and wail on ya till it breaks then keep spamming shit. Alot actually practice spamming (i can tell cause of the way they fight) so they can take out your subs and just spam. 

Also, didn't literally mean it's all over for you, as in your done no matter what you do......



> A way to fix spamming too is if CC2 uses Smash Bros' way of doing things, IIRC. The more you do a move, the less damage it does. Meaning that even if you do spam, the damage will continue to become more and more insignificant. This would render spamming to more of a small annoyance rather than a factor that ruins the gameplay experience.



It was like that in Smash Bros' ? Haven't played it in a while......


----------



## raizen28 (Sep 19, 2012)

I just wanna make sure

Is Dad of the Year 4th Kazekage in this game!


----------



## -JT- (Sep 19, 2012)

The Smash Bros idea is good. 

The most ridiculous thing though was when people would rage quit in non-ranked matches


----------



## Volture (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok, so I haven't followed anything in this thread. Please do excuse me for not reading 88 pages, but I hope you understand.

Does UNS3 have the same free roam mode UNS2 had?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 19, 2012)

^We don't know yet.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 19, 2012)

new scan!!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 19, 2012)

So, playing with or without Bee's support?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 19, 2012)

That's not Bee support, that's his Awakening Justu thing that Minato had during his boss fight remember? From what we can tell, it might let us play as Kurama or Naruto.... that's pretty sick.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 19, 2012)

bout freaking time we get to play both sides. /Always nice knowing what the other party is thinking


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 19, 2012)

Wait, what implies that we'd get to play as either side? 



Jake Protagonist said:


> That's not Bee support, that's his Awakening Justu thing that Minato had during his boss fight remember?






Nah, there's a difference

Besides, Bee is part of the fight in that scan and in the actual story so he's probably on the support drive


----------



## Vash (Sep 19, 2012)

-JT- said:


> The Smash Bros idea is good.
> 
> *The most ridiculous thing though was when people would rage quit in non-ranked matches *



This happens to me sometimes. wtf 



Jaga said:


> new scan!!



Awesome


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 19, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Wait, what implies that we'd get to play as either side?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I meant, that Bee is the support Drive. But it's not a support character thing. Plus, of course it looks different. Those Kunai are exclusive to Minato.

Also, what implies it is that one side Naruto doesn't have them and it looks like Kurama is winning that one unlike the other. This is just speculation of course, but it would make sense.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 19, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new scan!!



Sweet scan. Hmm I think I'll use Bee/Hachibi for support since I'm a sucker for sticking to the canon and stuff, if this second Boss fight against Kurama/Kyuubi is really too hard to be win by just using Naruto.

On another note, I really like the character art concepts for this game, Naruto there looks very well drawed. Saying this since I remember that UNSG had a very so-so art concepts for the characters. The Nine Tails also looked good in the last scan we got.

Hoping that this Boss fight plus the slash worldfighting thing is showed this weekend in the Tokyo Game Show.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 19, 2012)

Makes sense that the choices would be like this. Face an opponent alone or use the support that you have in the actual fight.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 19, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Makes sense that the choices would be like this. Face an opponent alone or use the support that you have in the actual fight.



There must be some extra reward or option available if you take the Kyuubi on by yourself. 

I mean why have that choice available if taking him on with Killer Bee would be the obvious choice?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 19, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> There must be some extra reward or option available if you take the Kyuubi on by yourself.
> 
> I mean why have that choice available if taking him on with Killer Bee would be the obvious choice?


They said it will change how the story progresses in some way or something. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 19, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> There must be some extra reward or option available if you take the Kyuubi on by yourself.
> 
> I mean why have that choice available if taking him on with Killer Bee would be the obvious choice?


More of a challenge. I mean that's the reason that makes the most sense, since Bee is supporting as the eight tails he probably does extra damage or makes Kurama easier to hit so taking that away means it's all up to you.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 19, 2012)

The scan with Bee in it did have Kurama at lower health so that kinda makes sense


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 19, 2012)

Foxve said:


> All they have to do is throw stuff at you with no penalties. They don't even have to fully close the distance, just move like halfway or so and wail on ya till it breaks then keep spamming shit. Alot actually practice spamming (i can tell cause of the way they fight) so they can take out your subs and just spam.
> 
> Also, didn't literally mean it's all over for you, as in your done no matter what you do......



Throw stuff? As in throw kunai with them expecting you to sub? I always like to believe that there are strategies to subbing. I never sub when I get hit by kunais or get hit by certain types of jutsu. I always try to block those things, and if I can't, I just take the hit. It's more beneficial that way. The only time I sub is when the damage will lead to further damage.. i.e jutsu knockback will lead to flykick, to which opponent will continue their combo to the air, etc. Those are times I sub and try to counter.

As for spamming jutsu and such, it's a matter of practice. The more you face them, the easier it is to handle, and the more you realize how crap they are when you bypass their tactic.

If you were talking about other "spamming" strategies, like continuously dashing, like ahem.. some people do  I wouldn't consider it spamming, I'd consider that just as another strategy that people use. There's a way to counter and fight against that as well.



> It was like that in Smash Bros' ? Haven't played it in a while......



I remember someone saying that in the Storm 2 thread... 



-JT- said:


> The Smash Bros idea is good.
> 
> The most ridiculous thing though was when people would rage quit in non-ranked matches



They ragequit Player Matches for the same reason; they don't want the loss counted towards their record. Those type of people are very prestigious with themselves involving their win/loss record of any kind. They feel its a kind of visual trophy that other people view when looking at their profile.. Kind of determines how good they are as a player.. Which is a bit extreme.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> On another note, I really like the character art concepts for this game, Naruto there looks very well drawed. Saying this since I remember that UNSG had a very so-so art concepts for the characters. The Nine Tails also looked good in the last scan we got.



Finally, someone agrees with me :33 I always said that before, that the Generations character art was a little poor, and not onpar with their previous art in Storm 2 and 1. However, the art now is back to their original, good quality, and it looks fantastic. It was probably because Generations was a sort of a side-project.


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 19, 2012)

I consider Storm Generations a full-retail Storm 3 Beta


----------



## -JT- (Sep 19, 2012)

Aeion said:


> They ragequit Player Matches for the same reason; they don't want the loss counted towards their record. Those type of people are very prestigious with themselves involving their win/loss record of any kind. They feel its a kind of visual trophy that other people view when looking at their profile.. Kind of determines how good they are as a player.. Which is a bit extreme.


Wait, is this in Generations? I never played it. In Storm 2, Player matches didn't have any form of record or ranking, so therefore there was no 'trophy' for them to preserve as you nicely put it.
I thought they'd surely realise though the big fat '0' on their losses stat essentially reads to everyone else 'IMA QUIT IF UR BETTA DEN ME '


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 19, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Wait, is this in Generations? I never played it. In Storm 2, Player matches didn't have any form of record or ranking, so therefore there was no 'trophy' for them to preserve as you nicely put it.
> I thought they'd surely realise though the big fat '0' on their losses stat essentially reads to everyone else 'IMA QUIT IF UR BETTA DEN ME '



Ah, then if they do that in Storm 2 that's just plain useless 

Also agree with the 0 loss thing. Just shows the whole world they're sore-losing assholes who leave the game 110% of the time they're losing  I remember an Ino user in Storm 2 who had like, 800 wins and 4 losses. I faced him and he just threw flowers at me so the poison would do damage over time and then he'd run away the whole match. When I basically beat him at the end, he, of course, left the game, complaining that the connection wasn't good


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh, runners are funny when I'm playing with Naruto 

No where to run when Kurama comes out to play


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 19, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Oh, runners are funny when I'm playing with Naruto
> 
> No where to run when Kurama comes out to play


Dat KCM Moveset


----------



## Vash (Sep 19, 2012)

Has anyone looked at the Generations leaderboard?

The top player has 9999 wins - 1 loss
The 2nd player has 9102 wins - 31 losses
The 3rd player has 9150 wins - 0 losses

Truly great players


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Sep 19, 2012)

9999 wins and 1 loss Good Lawl!!!

I hope they add a better Knockback on Tsunades Punches,It sad that Karin could kick enemies farther than Tsunade..

Off topic I finally have 100 posts!!


----------



## -JT- (Sep 19, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Ah, then if they do that in Storm 2 that's just plain useless
> 
> Also agree with the 0 loss thing. Just shows the whole world they're sore-losing assholes who leave the game 110% of the time they're losing  I remember an Ino user in Storm 2 who had like, 800 wins and 4 losses. I faced him and he just threw flowers at me so the poison would do damage over time and then he'd run away the whole match. When I basically beat him at the end, he, of course, left the game, complaining that the connection wasn't good



Darn that guy, giving Ino users a bad name  Ino was my main in Storm 2.
I wonder why he would bother to 'allow' himself to get those 4 losses in the first place. Does he think that would dissuade anyone from knowing his true identity?


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 19, 2012)

Jak said:


> Has anyone looked at the Generations leaderboard?
> 
> The top player has 9999 wins - 1 loss
> The 2nd player has 9102 wins - 31 losses
> ...


----------



## Gabe (Sep 19, 2012)

new scan looks great i hope one game some day will let us play as bijuu or summoning to fight each other


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 19, 2012)

Jak said:


> Has anyone looked at the Generations leaderboard?
> 
> The top player has 9999 wins - 1 loss
> The 2nd player has 9102 wins - 31 losses
> ...



They aren't great at all. 

I don't know about the guy that has 31 losses, but the two people with 1 loss and 0 losses aren't honest about their playing records. They have programs on their PS3 that erases the data that collects their losses on Generations, so they can wipe them anytime they want. I've actually witnessed a guy I faced do that on Storm 2.


----------



## Vash (Sep 20, 2012)

Aeion said:


> They aren't great at all.



Really? I thought they were the greatest ever 

/*Sarcasm*


----------



## Jake Protagonist (Sep 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hey guys. Since my Youtube account got terminated due to Copy Right claims because of the pictures in my video review I'm guessing, I had to start a new one 

So, if you want, could you subscribe to help me get my feet off the ground again? I would really appreciate it.

Link:


----------



## Fullazare (Sep 20, 2012)

TGS trailer, bad Youtube quality, but awesome video !! Enjoy 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtIH3l25UTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 20, 2012)

Nothing new, but quite entertaining 

Nice to see that Naruto VS Sasuke will be getting yet another revamp, like in Storm 2


----------



## Firaea (Sep 20, 2012)

0:21

Is it just me or is Naruto using Chidori and Sasuke using Rasengan?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, that was in the manga I believe, Naruto's talking about how they could have been in each other's place.

Trailer was cool, Naruto v. Kyuubi looks epic.


----------



## konohaninja2 (Sep 20, 2012)

I heard you could use awakening mode anywhere in the battle even the begining not just when your health is close to 0


----------



## Corran (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Vash (Sep 20, 2012)

The trailer was awesome, but I was hoping for some gameplay from characters not revealed yet.

The Kyuubi vs Naruto boss fight looks crazy


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 20, 2012)

awesome they extended the Naruto vs Sasuke below the bridge confrontation.

but found it kind of bull shit that Naruto was able to grab the chidori enhanced sword whit his hand in regular form.


----------



## Fullazare (Sep 20, 2012)

Firaea said:


> 0:21
> 
> Is it just me or is Naruto using Chidori and Sasuke using Rasengan?


Naruto tome 52, chapter 485. And Naruto Shipp?den episode 215.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW95SguNDDg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## -JT- (Sep 20, 2012)

This is why I would recommend the Storm series to even non-Naruto fans.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 20, 2012)

Even with that quality those cutscenes are fucking breathtaking.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 20, 2012)

*looks at Storm 3 TGS trailer*



2013 can't come any closer!


----------



## Vash (Sep 20, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW95SguNDDg[/YOUTUBE]



I'm in no way a Minato fan, but fuck he looks badass here


----------



## Lord of Rage (Sep 20, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW95SguNDDg[/YOUTUBE]



Minato being a badass, as per usual.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 20, 2012)

The trailer and the Minato video are both awesome.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 20, 2012)

Obito sneaking in an appearance


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 20, 2012)

-JT- said:


> This is why I would recommend the Storm series to even non-Naruto fans.


Awesome cutscenes aren't enough, the gameplay is more important. And I just don't see how non-naruto fans would like the gameplay of the Storm series. It's just too simple...


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 20, 2012)

I cried


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 20, 2012)

meh, more naruto vs sasuke hype. seen it before, yawn.

the kyuubi boss though looks really cool.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 20, 2012)

But it looks god-like. 

Kyuubi vs Minato or Naruto vs Kyuubi boss fight?


----------



## Firaea (Sep 20, 2012)

Fullazare said:


> Naruto tome 52, chapter 485. And Naruto Shipp?den episode 215.



I must've been paying too little attention to the manga these days. 


Also, dat Minato is pretty boss.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 21, 2012)

anyone know japanese ? new interview needs translating


----------



## Si Style (Sep 21, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> anyone know japanese ? new interview needs translating



Where are these things you speak of?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 21, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> But it looks god-like.
> 
> Kyuubi vs Minato or Naruto vs Kyuubi boss fight?



the ladder.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 21, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Awesome cutscenes aren't enough, the gameplay is more important. And I just don't see how non-naruto fans would like the gameplay of the Storm series. It's just too simple...



But I think the battle style is unique. Maybe I haven't played enough video games, but I've never seen another fighting game with the same style of combat as the Storm series, and I think it works well.
I mean, Super Smash Bros for example just has that side-on view, and IIRC the Tekken series just has you right up against each other, constantly 'locked on'.
Not that they're bad, not at all, it's just that they're all different.


----------



## Random (Sep 21, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Awesome cutscenes aren't enough, the gameplay is more important. And I just don't see how non-naruto fans would like the gameplay of the Storm series. It's just too simple...



Contrary to popular belief, not everyone wants some uber complex fighting game. Some people like simple things.

I've had a couple friends, not Naruto fans in the least, who loved playing Ultimate Ninja Storm. So, next time you think to make a mass assumption, just remember to speak for yourself.

And speaking of speaking for ones self, I myself love the Ultimate Ninja series in general and can't wait for UNS3.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 21, 2012)

I had a friend who I tried to 'convert' into a Naruto fan and wasn't really successful (although he occasionally gave in and watched the odd battle or funny video I sent), but once I got Storm 2 and showed it to him, he seemed impressed and got it.
We haven't played each other in over a year but he was definitely better at and more into the game than me by the end!


----------



## slickcat (Sep 21, 2012)

raidoton and I see eye to eye on this, I ve felt all this hype b4, its become redundant. seen the gameplay videos on GT, I dont notice anything updated or new, guess I ll wait a bit. 

Still the trailer was good I ll give em that.


----------



## Kid (Sep 21, 2012)

New movesets?


----------



## Random (Sep 21, 2012)

Do you really expect all that much to change? It's a series, the games are gonna be the same for the most part. It's the new characters and features that make the game different. What's the use of making a whole new moveset for a character that hasn't changed their fighting style?

I admit there there are some things that could be changed for certain characters like their ultimate jutsus, but if you are looking for a complete overhual, then play one of the other Naruto series.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 21, 2012)

^ you seem content with the way the game is, I m not and a few other ppl, I dont need to go into how I bailed on generations, but this game is easily dismiss-able to me unless I c something that makes me come back to it after I beat it once. 

So since many ppl are content with the yearly or dual year push out of the same stuff different skin routine, I ll push for improvement and if I dont get it, I wont bitch I ll back off and wait for the next title, its that easy.


----------



## Random (Sep 21, 2012)

slickcat said:


> ^ you seem content with the way the game is, I m not and a few other ppl, I dont need to go into how I bailed on generations, but this game is easily dismiss-able to me unless I c something that makes me come back to it after I beat it once.
> 
> So since many ppl are content with the yearly or dual year push out of the same stuff different skin routine, I ll push for improvement and if I dont get it, I wont bitch I ll back off and wait for the next title, its that easy.



I respect your opinion, because you aren't whining about it like a little schoolgirl like most people do. All I'm sayin is that I have yet to see fighting game that was significantly different from game to game. They all simply add new characters and a few new features. But for me, that's just more of the stuff that I love and the only people that really over do it is Capcom. Cyber Connect 2 at least has a few different "Ultimate Ninja" series(Accel, Heroes, etc.), and they are all really different and all really good.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 21, 2012)

Random said:


> Contrary to popular belief, not everyone wants some uber complex fighting game. Some people like simple things.



Pick-Up-And-Play is always good the way I see it

'Specially for a series like Naruto, with a truckload of younger fans


----------



## G (Sep 21, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Pick-Up-And-Play is always good the way I see it
> 
> 'Specially for a series like Naruto, with a truckload of younger fans



I agree 100%.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 21, 2012)

besides the usual boring rookies, sand siblings, teachers, and team hebi/taka, not counting them cuz we know they're gonna be in it. so in the war arc there's like 38 edo zombis.

seven swordsmen (zabuza and co. maybe have them as one character? because they seem like one trick ponies to me...)
the jinchuuriki (yugito, yagura, roshi, han, utakata, fuu, again one character? they all fight the same so...)
the previous 4 hokage should stay
tobi new mask 
kimimaro
edo nagato (young)
hanzo
the gold and silver brothers (make them be one character, should be interesting)
kabuto (snake cloak for base, sage mode for awakening)

i'd like to see jiraiya done right, both base and sage mode with some new abilities such as ma and pa assist, frog genjutsu, feral sage mode, etc.

then there are the kage bodyguards, chojuro and, he's gonna get in of course, ao, kurotsuchi and akatsuchi, eh who'll care? torune and fu might be interesting,

raikage and tsuchikage and mizukage may stay the same. i don't know what they can do for tsunade, she's been so bland in these games.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 21, 2012)

The KinGin twins should definitely be a package character. They're just not different enough in appearance or fighting style to warrant being alone.
Although I do want them in badly, so InoShikaCho can get a battle against them in story mode


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 21, 2012)

i'm hoping this game covers the whole war arc regardless if the anime might not being able to catch up...


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 21, 2012)

That trailer really got me. I'm looking forward to this game now


----------



## Si Style (Sep 22, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i'm hoping this game covers the whole war arc regardless if the anime might not being able to catch up...



​
Are we likely to get anything else out of TGS? Like an interview?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Sep 22, 2012)

Despite all hints of Cloud being revealed in Playstation All Stars at TGS by Paul Gale he wasn't nothing new was shown at TGS the biggest gaming event of the year BS.
No Final Fantasy Versus XIII and the Storm 3 trailer showed nothing new.

Worst TGS EVER!


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 22, 2012)

You never say anything positive, do you...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 22, 2012)

I was halfway expecting at least a few new character teases or something


----------



## Vash (Sep 22, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I was halfway expecting at least a few new character teases or something



So was I


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Sep 22, 2012)

What positive is there? Every bit of my hype was destroyed.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 22, 2012)

Correction. *Your* hype.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 22, 2012)

so is this one gonna have the boss battles like storm 2?


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 22, 2012)

Anyone know how far this goes into the story? Maybe it'll include the War Arc...


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 22, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> What positive is there? Every bit of my hype was destroyed.


You got hyped up for stupid reasons. Characters that have no place in this game for example. Your hype being destroyed is a good thing because it means you can have decent hype for content that has a chance of being in the game.



Admiral Bly32 said:


> Anyone know how far this goes into the story? Maybe it'll include the War Arc...


Maybe nothing. The war arc has been confirmed.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 22, 2012)

yay! I'm just hoping I can play as Omoi and his teammate.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Sep 22, 2012)

The Jinchuriki are the most important Edo Tensei after Madara how do they not belong in this game?


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm surprised we haven't understood yet that The Flames of Youth 4ever is to be ignored.. He's a troll that's on permanent repeat with his annoyances.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 23, 2012)

they're obviously gonna keep the rookies the way they are, kimimaro, chiyo, zabuza, haku, kakuzu, deidara, etc. sasori, making him the way he was as an edo would be so damaging no one would want to play as him

itachi, he's gonna have new moves along with nagato, kirabi, 

I'd like to see omoi, he should be interesting.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 23, 2012)

Do you think any characters will be thrown out?

If they're starting from where Storm 2 finished, then Jiraiya I think is the only character who is dead/doesn't come back to life so wouldn't be in the story at all. But surely they wouldn't get rid of him?


----------



## Si Style (Sep 23, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Do you think any characters will be thrown out?
> 
> If they're starting from where Storm 2 finished, then Jiraiya I think is the only character who is dead/doesn't come back to life so wouldn't be in the story at all. But surely they wouldn't get rid of him?



It's interesting because they've said that it'll be the biggest roster yet, but characters like Jiraiya and Orochimaru have no place in this game. My guess is that because the first arc seems to parallel Naruto and Sasuke's journeys, they'll do little training flashbacks to include them. I didn't buy Generation, so my hope is that Shodai and Nindaime find their way in.

As for existing characters, I expect everyone in the army and previous Akatsuki to be reclothed, whether it be head band or full suit - The game logo nods at this. New move sets would be nice, but how far can you really go with Neji, Shino and Kiba in this arc?

No ones talked about new stages yet;


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 23, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> they're obviously gonna keep the rookies the way they are, kimimaro, chiyo, zabuza, haku, kakuzu, deidara, etc. sasori, making him the way he was as an edo would be so damaging no one would want to play as him
> 
> itachi, he's gonna have new moves along with nagato, kirabi,
> 
> I'd like to see omoi, he should be interesting.



i just glad that the edos look like the anime version aka no cracks and edo Sasori probably end up as a different character.


----------



## Random (Sep 23, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Do you think any characters will be thrown out?
> 
> If they're starting from where Storm 2 finished, then Jiraiya I think is the only character who is dead/doesn't come back to life so wouldn't be in the story at all. But surely they wouldn't get rid of him?



I hope they don't kick out Hidan

He was a overly spammed support (even I was guilty of it at one point), but he wasn't a bad character.


----------



## Joker J (Sep 23, 2012)

Admiral Bly32 said:


> Anyone know how far this goes into the story? Maybe it'll include the War Arc...



As of right now all the way up to Mifune and Hanzo fight. right now we know it's at ch 534 because they can't just leave the Ino-Shika-Sho part unfinished.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 23, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The Jinchuriki are the most important Edo Tensei after Madara how do they not belong in this game?


However they might not have enough to work as full characters. If the game gets that far then I can see them being supports for Tobi. They could be fully playable but I don't think all six will (maybe three of them). When I said you were hyped for characters with no place I meant you wanted characters that don't appear in this section of the series like the Sound Four.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 23, 2012)

Si Style said:


> It's interesting because they've said that it'll be the biggest roster yet, but characters like Jiraiya and Orochimaru have no place in this game. My guess is that because the first arc seems to parallel Naruto and Sasuke's journeys, they'll do little training flashbacks to include them. I didn't buy Generation, so my hope is that Shodai and Nindaime find their way in.
> 
> As for existing characters, I expect everyone in the army and previous Akatsuki to be reclothed, whether it be head band or full suit - The game logo nods at this. New move sets would be nice, but how far can you really go with Neji, Shino and Kiba in this arc?
> 
> No ones talked about new stages yet;



Although if they get that far, Orochimaru does come back into it, so he's somewhat justified.

Yeah, surely the Rookies though at least will have costume changes between their trademark clothes and their army uniforms. Otherwise everyone would just look too similar.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 23, 2012)

i can see these as upcoming bosses

gedo mazo statue
the jinchuuriki
kabuto
madara
tobi

zetsu's just gonna be hack n'slash fodder.


----------



## Random (Sep 23, 2012)

It's a shame that the real Zetsu never fights.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Sep 23, 2012)

Why would the Jinchuriki be support only they showed quite a bit and more than the Kage.
Mu did 1 Laser and go invisible yet you think he should be in more?
The Jinchuriki also have more story importance which is what got Masked Man playable in Generations.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 23, 2012)

Random said:


> It's a shame that the real Zetsu never fights.



He got some filler action in the anime so maybe the game will use that?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 23, 2012)

Since the fight against Tobi's 6 Paths was a multi-man fight, it'll probably either be Impact Style, or the Jinchuriki will just be part of the quick time events.

I don't see why they wouldn't be available in standard play though.


----------



## Psysalis (Sep 23, 2012)

I wouldn't mind if they have Kankuro use Sasori as his main puppet or at least for a new awakening.


----------



## Random (Sep 23, 2012)

Psysalis said:


> I wouldn't mind if they have Kankuro use Sasori as his main puppet or at least for a new awakening.



Well already he uses Sasori as his ultimate jutsu in Generations, so I'm sure he will at least keep that.

But it would be cool to have him as an actual puppet to use. (Even though I'm horrible with puppet users)


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 23, 2012)

That's what I wanted for Generations but NOOOOOO, just couldn't give him Sasori battle puppet


----------



## Jaga (Sep 23, 2012)

new interview with CC2's president on storm 3!


----------



## Random (Sep 23, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new interview with CC2's president on storm 3!



You always got the goods. I hope it's true though.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 23, 2012)

i will do it again my friend! The TGS Trailer in HD!!




edit: SI uploaded to youtube too

[YOUTUBE]DhGRa-t9qmk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 24, 2012)

Why can' I rep you, Jaga? 

Great trailer. Not much on any new character but nice to see we're getting some kind of multiple Gokage-Boss battle in the Kage Summit arc. Wonder if this means we'll get Danzou vs Sasuke next as it properly should be. The slash and dice part with Sasuke there against the samurai was good.

Naruto vs Kurama/Kyuubi looks epic too. And it is always nice to have another awesome Naruto vs Sasuke cinematic Boss battle.

So we have 3rd Hokage vs Kyuubi, Naruto vs Kyuubi and Sasuke vs Naruto. An unconfirmed Gokage Boss battle in the Kage Summit. Either they confirm next a fight with Danzou or they show us the Boss fight between 7th Gate Gai and Kisame (I'll fangasm if CC2 finds a way to make him fight in his Samehada form ). Or maybe Konan vs Tobi?

I am pleased for now. Can't wait for a subtitled one (I can guess what they are saying by remembering some of dialogue from the manga but one never knows) and for mor info to come.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 24, 2012)

Over 72...I counted 80 based on important characters from Kage Summit and onward 

Did this roster prediction for lulz, mostly.


*Spoiler*: _Alliance(34)_ 




Konoha 11 (12 counting the other Naruto)

Tsunade
Kakashi
Sai
Gai
Yamato
Hiashi
Chouza

Gaara
Temari
Kankuro
Ay
B
C
Darui
Mei
Choujuro
Ao
Oonoki
Kitsuchi
Kurotsuchi
Akatsuchi
Mifune





*Spoiler*: _Akatsuki/Edo Tensei Army(34)_ 



Tobi
Kabuto

Nagato
Itachi
Deidara
Sasori
Kakuzu

Madara
7 Swordsmen
Haku
Asuma
Hizashi
Chiyo
Shin
Dan
Hanzo
Gaara's dad
Mu
Trollkage
3rd Raikage
Kimimaro
GS Bros.
6 Paths Jinchuriki





*Spoiler*: _Others(12)_ 




Taka
Past Hokages
Konan
Danzo
Fu
Torune




Did I miss anyone?


----------



## Foxve (Sep 24, 2012)

I hate it when a game says it's going to have over "such & such characters". That usually just means like 2 or 4 more than the number they give :/


----------



## Random (Sep 24, 2012)

iiFaTeL said:


> [YOUTUBE]Watch the 2nd trailer for NARUTO STORM 3 in HD -> [/YOUTUBE]



You are just a little too late with that

Someone else beat you to the punch

Also, I do hope they have Kimimaro.  I don't know about the anime, but he didn't get much manga action besides pwning some fodder.


----------



## Jaruka (Sep 24, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Over 72...I counted 80 based on important characters from Kage Summit and onward
> 
> Did this roster prediction for lulz, mostly.
> 
> ...



I'd be bloody happy with this roster, that's for sure.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 24, 2012)

20 new screenshots and the English subbed trailer both out!! 

lol i watched this trailer a good 2 dozen times alreasdy. but it just keeps getting better!!





Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Why can' I rep you, Jaga?


----------



## Random (Sep 24, 2012)

I gotta say, this game looks beautiful


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 24, 2012)

the kingin bros


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 24, 2012)

the seven swordsmen of the mist.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 24, 2012)

I ve got to say the graphics took a huge leap this anti anaylsing thingy. dont know how its spelt got rid of the jagged lines around the characters, this looks truly animeish now, the clip with mizukage amongst the kage council members is proof of that.

Good improvement I must say.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 24, 2012)

If Orochimaru gets into this game, please, PLEASE change his Ultimate or Awakening or both! They're both so ridiculously underwhelming...


----------



## Random (Sep 24, 2012)

-JT- said:


> If Orochimaru gets into this game, please, PLEASE change his Ultimate or Awakening or both! They're both so ridiculously underwhelming...



You really think so? I've never found Oro to be so bad to fight. Although, his Snake bearer Jutsu catches me off guard a lot.

Isn't his awakening just the generic glowing one. The only thing the real becomes more overwhelming is....well, his White Snake Bearer Jutsu.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 24, 2012)

i am calling bullshit.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 24, 2012)

Fuuton chakra


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

LOL You just reminded that Oro is one of the characters who has the shittiest looking ougi in the series. I do hope they change his ultimate jutsu and they better do him justice this time. The best Orochimaru in any Naruto game was in Accel 2. I know guys from around here who won a bunch of local tourneys pimping with Oro. That guy was so beastly to play in NA2.


----------



## Random (Sep 24, 2012)

> i am calling bullshit.


Thought I was the only one to notice that


----------



## Si Style (Sep 24, 2012)

Check 2:14 -

That red tree stump look like it's part of the field - Destructible obstacles maybe?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 24, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> i am calling bullshit.


Garuto isn't being taken out by some flimsy sword.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 24, 2012)

give oro dat eight headed snake form,  make his ultimate um... his immortal technique? idk.


----------



## G (Sep 24, 2012)

Orochimaru needs a new awakening.& ougi. As of now they are just lame.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone else notice how Sauce stole Pain's line
"Ore no itami wa...omae ijou da" 



Linkdarkside said:


> i am calling bullshit.



If you've played any of the Accel or Narutimate Hero games, this shit shouldn't surprise you


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 24, 2012)

Something that caught my attention from looking at the screenshots of the new Naruto vs Sasuke Boss fight:


*Spoiler*: __ 










They certainly are part of the QTE cinematic sequences from the Boss fight, but they look as if they were flashbacks which reminds me of the part of their battle from Storm 2 where they make you switch for a moment to their VotE fight when they were 12. I think they are gonna do the exact thing here but now they'll mix the VotE & Orochimaru's hideout fights with the ongoing one.

I am curious of how they are gonna set up the Boss fight(s) in the Kage Summit. Sasuke vs all the Kages there, little-by-little or something? But I sure wanna have Sasuke vs Danzou. Also, if they are going on detail there (giving us some fights) it means we'll have Torune & Fuu as playable maybe? Since they had a skirmish with Tobi after the Summit.

Sucks that we may never have Taka Sasuke vs Killerbee. 

Lastly, will we have Kisame vs Killerbee?


----------



## -JT- (Sep 24, 2012)

Random said:


> You really think so? I've never found Oro to be so bad to fight. Although, his Snake bearer Jutsu catches me off guard a lot.
> 
> Isn't his awakening just the generic glowing one. The only thing the real becomes more overwhelming is....well, his White Snake Bearer Jutsu.





TerminaTHOR said:


> LOL You just reminded that *Oro is one of the characters who has the shittiest looking ougi in the series*. I do hope they change his ultimate jutsu and they better do him justice this time. The best Orochimaru in any Naruto game was in Accel 2. I know guys from around here who won a bunch of local tourneys pimping with Oro. That guy was so beastly to play in NA2.



That's what I was getting at. He was like the FV at one point for goodness' sake 



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> give oro dat eight headed snake form,  make his ultimate um... his immortal technique? idk.



Yes! His Ultimate could literally be that filler laser beam that his Hydra form had in Storm 2.



G said:


> Orochimaru needs a new awakening.& ougi. As of now they are just lame.



Agreed.
I know Oro is meant to be creepy, but the way he grins with pure bliss as snakes wriggle up his trousers is just ridiculous


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

Oro's jutsu: Mandara no Jin (a more practical version of his late ougi) 

Oro's new Awakening: Yamata no Jutsu (Hydra mode)

Awakening Jutsu: Great Avalanche of White Snakes

New Ultimate Jutsu: Fushi Tensei - Oro transforms into his true form then swallows the enemy whole, then the screen changes into the next scene and will show that the enemy is under a genjutsu being paralyzed and trapped inside a snake's insides and then comes Orochimaru wrapping himself around the enemy, then a close up on both of their faces as they become one. Then the screen changes again then we will see Orochimaru emerge from his enemy's mouth and laughs leaving the enemy kneeling on the ground helpless then Oro proceeds with spitting out his Kusanagi blade then decapitates his enemy.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 24, 2012)

G said:


> Orochimaru needs a new awakening.& ougi. As of now they are just lame.


I do think  should have been his awakening in Storm 2.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 24, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> i am calling bullshit.



It doesn't bother me all that much, but I would've bought into it if Naruto was in Sage Mode when he did it. That way you could assume he used senjutsu chakra in his hands to catch Sasuke's sword.

But hey, that just me...


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 24, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> i am calling bullshit.



Like i said guys, Fuuton chakra.


----------



## Psysalis (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope  and  can make it as new awakenings. Also with Hebi and Akatsuki/Taka Cloaks.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 24, 2012)

Psysalis said:


> I hope  and  can make it as new awakenings. Also with Hebi and Akatsuki/Taka Cloaks.


they would have make a kid juugo unless they make a adult version.


----------



## Random (Sep 24, 2012)

Multiple people need new ougis and/or awakenings

Ino: this whole flower thing annoys me
Chouji: He really needs to have butterfly mode for an awakening, plus a better looking ougi
TenTen: She needs a better ougi. She can do way better than just throwing giant spiky balls at people
Gaara: His awakening should be cooler
Oro:his reasons are pretty obvious
Itachi: his ougi shouldn't be the same as his awakening
Konan: Her ougi could be a lot better
Suigetsu and Juugo: Both could have better ougis and awakenings
Karin: removed from the game entirely

All this is just my opinion though


----------



## Vash (Sep 24, 2012)

I dunno if anyone's noticed this (probably have, I'm just slow lol) But in the Tobi vs Minato boss fight Tobi has 3 health bars:

Green
Orange
red

But in the Hiruzen vs Kyuubi boss fight the Kyuubi only has 2 health bars... I wonder why


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

Random said:


> Multiple people need new ougis and/or awakenings
> 
> Ino: this whole flower thing annoys me
> Chouji: He really needs to have butterfly mode for an awakening, plus a better looking ougi
> ...



Ino: she could use mind/body switch technique on the enemy and walk him to a trap filled with explosive tags.

Chouji: new ougi could be his butterfly chakra infused baika na jutsu fist.

TenTen: something similar to her naruto storm 1 ougi + explosive kunais and chains and shit..

Gaara: his new awakening should be just like in the manga where his mother materialized through the sand

Oro: I already made a suggestion about him in my previous post

Itachi: his new ougi should be the 3 tomoe thingy jutsu that he used against edo-Nagto

Konan: 600 billion explosive paper tags jutsu

Suigetsu: new awakening should be the one he used against Killerbee's 8 tail beast form. ougi should be based on that as well

Juugo: new awakening should be CS2. ougi should be CS2 laser cannon jutsu

Karin: should be a support only character who can refill health and chakra.


----------



## Random (Sep 25, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Ino: she could use mind/body switch technique on the enemy and walk him to a trap filled with explosive tags.
> 
> Chouji: new ougi could be his butterfly chakra infused baika na jutsu fist.
> 
> ...


You pretty much said everything I was thinking when I posted

Except with Karin. I don't think Karin refilling health would go over well, maybe refilling chakra though


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 25, 2012)

TenTen's awakening needs to be Banan Fan. Spammin her Elemental shit 

I vote for 2 Itachi's: Edo + Akatsuki
Akatsuki Itachi: awakening Susanoo and Ultimate Tsuki
Edo Itachi: awakening Susanoo and Ultimate Izanami. Also Yasaka needs to be his triangle + circle move while in Susanoo

Also for Susanoo users: make their chakra level reflect their Susanoo stage


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Sep 25, 2012)

TheSuperItachi was right this game will end at Revived Kage.
October is all fillers but goid news Pakura has a filler meaning her chances are up!
First Black Zetsu now Pakura.

So give up on Madara I already gave up on Jinchuriki.
But the Kage really? Ending with boring fights with trashy clones of the current Kage(Minus Mizukage)


----------



## Random (Sep 25, 2012)

Do they go by the manga or the anime?


----------



## Si Style (Sep 25, 2012)

Random said:


> Do they go by the manga or the anime?



They're not afraid to go a few weeks beyond the anime


----------



## Random (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought so. I'm fairly certain we will get Madara, especially since he seems to be a fan favorite. I wonder if we will get Obitobi with and without the mask though (like Haku in generations).


----------



## -JT- (Sep 25, 2012)

Wait, didn't Madara appear JUST after the Edo Kages were 'killed'? If so, surely they could end it there on a cliff hanger and therefore put Madara in?


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 25, 2012)

Random said:


> Multiple people need new ougis and/or awakenings
> 
> Ino: this whole flower thing annoys me
> Chouji: He really needs to have butterfly mode for an awakening, plus a better looking ougi
> ...


What I'd like along these lines is to see a new ougi for each of the Konoha 11 and Sand Siblings to match their war outfit but for their regular outfits to keep their Storm 2/Generations ougi. Awakening changes are a different story, Choji should have butterfly mode for both outfits.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 25, 2012)

YES! get karin the HELL OUT OF THERE! seriously she's as bland as tsunade.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 25, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> Like i said guys, Fuuton chakra.



its not wind chakra his hands aren't glowing and even if it was i don't think it would be able to stop the chidori enchanted sword.


----------



## Random (Sep 25, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> its not wind chakra his hands aren't glowing and even if it was i don't think it would be able to stop the chidori enchanted sword.



There is a simple explaination for all of this....He's Naruto

With his Main Character no Jutsu, he can do just about anything.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 25, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> YES! get karin the HELL OUT OF THERE! seriously she's as bland as tsunade.



 No. You GTFO

Without Karin, there would be no more 'Aiming for Sasuke' team!


----------



## Hellion (Sep 25, 2012)

Random said:


> I thought so. I'm fairly certain we will get Madara, especially since he seems to be a fan favorite. I wonder if we will get *Obitobi* with and without the mask though (like Haku in generations).



Off topic but I found that hilarious. I have gotten too use to Tobito


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 25, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> YES! get karin the HELL OUT OF THERE! seriously *she's as bland as tsunade.*


----------



## Random (Sep 25, 2012)

Hellion said:


> Off topic but I found that hilarious. I have gotten too use to Tobito



Yea. I just randomly decided to start calling him that one day To be honest, I laughed at it myself when I first said it


----------



## Mkddd (Sep 25, 2012)

New Vidya showing Naruto vs 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kurama


 
Warning, might spoil the battle somewhat.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.siliconera.com/2012/09/25/naruto-vs-nine-tails-naruto-shippuden-ultimate-ninja-storm-3-captured-on-video/


----------



## Random (Sep 25, 2012)

Mkddd said:


> New Vidya showing Naruto vs
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Just wondering, why put Kurama's name in spoiler tags?


----------



## Mkddd (Sep 25, 2012)

Random said:


> Just wondering, why put Kurama's name in spoiler tags?


There is always someone who will go apepoopoo on me because they only watch the anime. '' Wait, isn't that from Yu Yu Hakusho!? ''


----------



## Random (Sep 25, 2012)

Mkddd said:


> There is always someone who will go apepoopoo on me because they only watch the anime. '' Wait, isn't that from Yu Yu Hakusho!? ''



Oh I suppose that's a good reason


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 25, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> YES! get karin the HELL OUT OF THERE! seriously she's as bland as tsunade.


Karin is a goddess.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Random (Sep 25, 2012)

To be honest, I like the fact that Karin ultimate jutsu is slightly different if you use it on Sasuke. They should do that with more characters. I think in one game, Hinata's was different when you used it on Naruto, but I don't remember if it was a Storm game or from another Ultimate Ninja series. (Heroes maybe?)


----------



## Jam66es (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought we'd be getting another Accel title by now. 
__________________


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 25, 2012)

Random said:


> I think in one game, Hinata's was different when you used it on Naruto, but I don't remember if it was a Storm game or from another Ultimate Ninja series. (Heroes maybe?)



That was Storm 1


----------



## Random (Sep 25, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> That was Storm 1



I thought so, I really like her Storm 1 ultimate.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 25, 2012)

I still can't get over how beautiful Lord Kurama's animations are in this game.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 26, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Karin is a goddess.



she's part 1 sakura 2.0


----------



## -JT- (Sep 26, 2012)

^ Your point? 

Part 1 Sakura was divine.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Sep 26, 2012)

-JT- said:


> ^ Your point?
> 
> Part 1 Sakura was divine.



Clearly, you are insane sir.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 26, 2012)

Dat Sakura


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 26, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> she's part 1 sakura 2.0


However as a playable character she's funny and outside of you guys saying "I don't like her" there's no reason to cut her out when she's already fully playable and ready to use.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 26, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> she's part 1 sakura 2.0


Sakura is a slut, Karin is the queen of the Narutoverse.


----------



## Random (Sep 26, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> However as a playable character she's funny and outside of you guys saying "I don't like her" there's no reason to cut her out when she's already fully playable and ready to use.



It's not that I don't like her, my qualm is that she should have never been a playable character in the first place. And I don't wanna hear that whole "she completes Sasuke's team" stuff, she isn't necessary. Funny or not, her moveset is ridiculous and makes no sense, especially since she never fought in the anime/manga. I mean come on, you are gonna stop a trained ninja in his/her tracks by spraying them with perfume?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 26, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Sakura is a slut, Karin is the queen of the Narutoverse.



double standard then? fine whatever floats your boat.

and if they wanted to "complete teams" they'd put rin in. but hey


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 26, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> double standard then?


Not at all.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 26, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Karin is a slut, Hinata is the queen of the Narutoverse.



Fixed for accuracy


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 26, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> double standard then? fine whatever floats your boat.
> 
> and if they wanted to "complete teams" they'd put rin in. but hey


*sigh* Storm 2 had no support only characters and Karin was a part of story mode. All characters that follow Naruto and Sasuke around are playable so so was she. The end result works fine and even if you don't like Karin she's there and there's no reason to get rid of her.

Generations on the other has support only characters but Rin didn't really have much to add to her role and the fights involving young Kakashi and Obito didn't include her. We also know next to nothing about how Rin fights while Karin has a few abilities that lent to a fight style.


----------



## Random (Sep 26, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> *sigh* Storm 2 had no support only characters and Karin was a part of story mode. All characters that follow Naruto and Sasuke around are playable so so was she. The end result works fine and even if you don't like Karin she's there and there's no reason to get rid of her.
> 
> Generations on the other has support only characters but Rin didn't really have much to add to her role and the fights involving young Kakashi and Obito didn't include her. We also know next to nothing about how Rin fights while Karin has a few abilities that lent to a fight style.



I well aware of the whole "no support only characters" thing. That has nothing to do with what I'm saying. She could have easily been in the story mode without being made into a playable character, all she had to do was blindly follow Sasuke like she usually does. At least all the people that follow Naruto can actually fight in any type of way. And you are gonna have to point me to these abilities you speak of. All I've seen her do is sense chakra and heal, nothing that lends to any type of fighting style.

You are right about one thing, there is no reason for them to get rid of her now that they already made the mistake of including her in the first place, but that won't stop me from avidly wanting her gone.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 26, 2012)

Random said:


> I well aware of the whole "no support only characters" thing. That has nothing to do with what I'm saying. She could have easily been in the story mode without being made into a playable character, all she had to do was blindly follow Sasuke like she usually does. At least all the people that follow Naruto can actually fight in any type of way. And you are gonna have to point me to these abilities you speak of. All I've seen her do is sense chakra and heal, nothing that lends to any type of fighting style.
> 
> You are right about one thing, there is no reason for them to get rid of her now that they already made the mistake of including her in the first place, but that won't stop me from avidly wanting her gone.


You need to remember the way the story mode worked. Everyone that followed you was playable. To have Karin follow Sasuke without having the option to use her in fights would have been out of place and for her to be in the story but not see her follow you would have been worse. As for things that lend to her fighting style her violent behavior was one along with the idea of making her act differently when fighting Sasuke, the rest was up to the developers and stuff in the anime fillers but for that game it worked.

The only reason it bothers people that she is playable is that other characters are support only in Generations and Storm 3 who have more to offer than her. However in Storm 2 her being playable made perfect sense.


----------



## Random (Sep 26, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> You need to remember the way the story mode worked. Everyone that followed you was playable. To have Karin follow Sasuke without having the option to use her in fights would have been out of place and for her to be in the story but not see her follow you would have been worse. As for things that lend to her fighting style her violent behavior was one along with the idea of making her act differently when fighting Sasuke, the rest was up to the developers and stuff in the anime fillers but for that game it worked.
> 
> The only reason it bothers people that she is playable is that other characters are support only in Generations and Storm 3 who have more to offer than her. However in Storm 2 her being playable made perfect sense.



Yea, I know all that stuff, I'm just being stubborn


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 26, 2012)

I like eggs


----------



## Random (Sep 26, 2012)

I never got to fight you Aeion


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 26, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Fixed for accuracy


Hinata is worse then Sakura.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 26, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Hinata is worse then Sakura.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2012)

They're both pretty terrible in my approximation  It doesn't help that kishi don't give two shits about either


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 26, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Darth Vader is a slut, Tsunade & Mei are the queen of the Narutoverse.



Fixed.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, in terms of gameplay...

Mei solo's, and Hinata is an awesome support


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Fixed.


How dare you insult the master.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 26, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Hinata is worse then Sakura.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 26, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Hinata is worse then Sakura.



How? Need proof.....


Image fail........


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 26, 2012)

Might want to fix that.



Foxve said:


> How? Need proof.....


Because all she talks about is Naruto, which is just irritating. Her character is bland and boring, as well.

Also, Sakuras fight against Sasori > Anything Hinata has ever done, so..


----------



## Foxve (Sep 27, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Because all she talks about is Naruto, which is just irritating. Her character is bland and boring, as well.



Her character from part 1 to part 2 is better all around. She actually has a reason for her love for the guy she likes aside from Sakura's little fangirlism. She also doesn't only talk about Naruto. When it comes to personality, that's really just opinion......



> Also, Sakuras fight against Sasori > Anything Hinata has ever done, so..



You mean the fight she had help from another older puppet master in and afterwards has had no noteable feats since aside from the 2nd chase for sasuke where she sleep bombed her team in the middle of nowhere and just left them there? Let's not forget how much of a selfish bitch she is:



bottom left middle pic

Note she says this after Naruto just busted his ass trying to save the whole village.........


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 27, 2012)

Da hell? 

Aren't we talking about gameplay? 

In which case, Sakura is...Not bad, but nothing speical


----------



## Turrin (Sep 27, 2012)

My commentary on the recent Storm 3 Trailer tell me your thoughts:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA3NlHfOImc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 27, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Her character from part 1 to part 2 is better all around. She actually has a reason for her love for the guy she likes aside from Sakura's little fangirlism. She also doesn't only talk about Naruto. When it comes to personality, that's really just opinion......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sigh, I'm not continuing this at the moment, lest I get yelled at for completely derailing another Storm thread.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 27, 2012)

Turrin said:


> My commentary on the recent Storm 3 Trailer tell me your thoughts:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA3NlHfOImc[/YOUTUBE]



It seems ok. I chuckled at the magical wizards lines 



Skywalker said:


> Sigh, I'm not continuing this at the moment, lest I get yelled at for completely derailing another Storm thread.



It's fine, we can just agree to disagree. 

Anyone know more about the hack-and-slash part of this game? Is it just Sasuke that has it? Also, does this game start at the beginning of Kurama's attack then continue on from there to the war arc? Or does it start at the beginning of part 2 to the war arc?

And any new characters mentioned yet aside from Darui, Hanzo, and Mifune?


----------



## -JT- (Sep 27, 2012)

Ino > Hinata and Sakura


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 27, 2012)

Random said:


> I never got to fight you Aeion



What, in a debate? Or in Generations? 



Turrin said:


> My commentary on the recent Storm 3 Trailer tell me your thoughts:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA3NlHfOImc[/YOUTUBE]



Turrin, what's up with all the audio commentary these days?


----------



## Random (Sep 27, 2012)

Aeion said:


> What, in a debate? Or in Generations?



In Generations, you were the one I wanted to fight the most, since you seemed to have so much hype.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Sep 27, 2012)

Random said:


> In Generations, you were the one I wanted to fight the most, since you seemed to have so much hype.



He is good. Not godly as he was hyped, but he was one of the best fighter in our tourney.

Maybe if we ever get them going again you'll get your shot at him.


----------



## Random (Sep 27, 2012)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> He is good. Not godly as he was hyped, but he was one of the best fighter in our tourney.
> 
> Maybe if we ever get them going again you'll get your shot at him.



Hopefully, I never did get to participate in the tourneys since my internet was always screwy.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 27, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Turrin, what's up with all the audio commentary these days?


They are easily to make and fun to do..that's pretty much it.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 27, 2012)

Random said:


> In Generations, you were the one I wanted to fight the most, since you seemed to have so much hype.



Your time shall soon come, young one 



SunnyMoonstone said:


> He is good. *Not godly as he was hyped,* but he was one of the best fighter in our tourney.
> 
> Maybe if we ever get them going again you'll get your shot at him.



You only say that because you haven't seen me in my prime. I faced you guys when I just got Generations (getting used to the mechanics) after a year of inactivity from Storm 2 (rusty). Just saying.. 



Random said:


> Hopefully, I never did get to participate in the tourneys since my internet was always screwy.



You should still participate. I'm sure your connection shouldn't be too much of a problem in the tourneys  Everyone's busy with their own thing now since Fall started.. but the tourney thread will be active again, eventually.



Turrin said:


> They are easily to make and fun to do..that's pretty much it.



Ah, I see. I shall listen to them with keen ears. 

They are fun to make, eh? Maybe I should make one...


----------



## -JT- (Sep 27, 2012)

Is there/will there be some sort of spectator mode so I can just watch?
I'm too wimpy to face you intimidating guys online. If there's a team mode however...


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 27, 2012)

You can spectate _by_ taking part 

And if by team mode, you mean Team Battles, then yes. We have those very often, although it depends on the Theme of the tournament being held


----------



## Random (Sep 27, 2012)

Could someone point me to this tournament thread, so I can know when the next one is happening.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 27, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Ah, I see. I shall listen to them with keen ears.
> 
> They are fun to make, eh? Maybe I should make one...


Thanks tell me your thoughts. And yeah if you got audiacity it's not too hard to make them.


----------



## kidloco (Sep 27, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Might want to fix that.
> 
> Because all she talks about is Naruto, which is just irritating. Her character is bland and boring, as well.
> 
> Also, Sakuras fight against Sasori > Anything Hinata has ever done, so..



amen, amen

and sorry to think you was a uchiha fan, my bad was like that or cant rebember the why lol

dont forgot sakura kick pain summon wiht a kick, hear a girl and later save everyone in the hospital


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 27, 2012)

Random said:


> Could someone point me to this tournament thread, so I can know when the next one is happening.



Click the orange text in my sig


----------



## Random (Sep 27, 2012)

If landing an attack on a Pain automatically makes you awesome, then Konohamaru should be in Storm 3....with a Hokage outfit.

Anyway, story wise, both Hinata and Sakura are just fangirls with cool abilities. No offense to either one.

Game wise though, Sakura is a powerhouse and Hinata is pretty fun to use. That's just for me though.

Edit: @Aeion  If it was a snake, it would have bit me


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Sep 27, 2012)

With her upcoming filler episode does anybody hope Pakura will be playable.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm excited to see how Kabuto is. He's always been my favorite to use, especially in Storm Generations. Just really like the way he plays but isn't broken. 

Not talking about the metagame of course.. but for story and competitive.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 28, 2012)

Kabutomaru is an awesome villain. The black cloak and hood just makes him so evil


----------



## Random (Sep 28, 2012)

A black cloak and hood can make anybody look evil

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 28, 2012)

I wasn't even talking about Kabutomaru really. In fact I don't really like how he uses snakes as his fighting style. 

I'm talking Old School Kabuto with his medical-style ninjutsu. It's just so BA.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 28, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> I wasn't even talking about Kabutomaru really. In fact I don't really like how he uses snakes as his fighting style.
> 
> I'm talking Old School Kabuto with his medical-style ninjutsu. It's just so BA.


Well he's not likely to be playable. He was already Kabutomaru by the time Storm 3 will start from.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 28, 2012)

Random said:


> Anyway, story wise, both Hinata and *Sakura *are just fangirls *with cool abilities.* No offense to either one.



Sakura and 'cool abilities' put in the same sentence? 



> Edit: @Aeion  If it was a snake, it would have bit me



Is it really that hard to notice?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 28, 2012)

Pakura will probably be playable since she has an episode coming up. 

Plus, Two Suns is coming soon, which means RM Naruto definitely will have to be his own character eventually.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 28, 2012)

Why? 

Just rig the story mode and let him stay awakened 24/7


----------



## Random (Sep 28, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Sakura and 'cool abilities' put in the same sentence?


Well, she has the super strength and what not....



> Is it really that hard to notice?



No, I've seen it multiple times, but it didn't come to mind when I needed it.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Sep 28, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Is it really that hard to notice?



....What? I'm sorry your Lloyd set makes it hard to pay mind to your typing.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 28, 2012)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> ....What? I'm sorry your Lloyd set makes it hard to pay mind to your typing.



Is Mr. Asplund that eye-catching?


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 28, 2012)

One thing I've been wondering lately is if the begining of the game with revisit the Pain fight. I have a few reasons for thinking this. One is that we've seen that Hokage Naruto will still play like Sage Naruto (but with a couple of jutsu changes) and the Kyubi boss fight includes Naruto in sage mode with a few similarities to the Storm 2 Sage Naruto.

The other reason is that Storm 2 left off right after the Pain fight ended. In the game you beat Pain and then finish all the sidequests but in the manga it's not that long before Naruto has to leave and the kage summit begins. So a shorter version of the Pain fight to show where in the series we are would make sense.

But at the same time all that could be covered in cutscenes. I guess I could just be hoping to play as Naruto with his cool sage cloak against Edo Tensei'd characters before Generations 2's inevitable release.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 29, 2012)

So this game has 70+ characters but won't be including any PTS characters? Sorry if I'm late to the party and this has been discussed extensively.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 29, 2012)

no pre timeskip characters as far as we know


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 29, 2012)

70 characters and no pre-timeskip! Impressive.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 29, 2012)

It becomes less impressive when you realize those numbers drop significantly when transformations and alternate versions are not counted. The DBZ games do the same thing to artificially inflate their numbers, i've always hated it, especially in the tenakichi games where every character basically plays the same


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 29, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Ino > Hinata and Sakura



This is most true


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 29, 2012)

And so it begins 

The _real_ promotion starts now


----------



## slickcat (Sep 29, 2012)

good stuff, I m feeling I m more likely to pick this game up for this beat em up part the most. I enjoyed this stuff in accel 1 and 2 alot. especially accel 1 when it came out didnt expect that badass exploration with Naruto not wearing his jacket.

Still Guess will need to c a video to decide, from what I saw in the tgs trailer the moves you use in game are the same as the rpg mode.


[YOUTUBE]4YqA64Uehgc[/YOUTUBE]

brings back memories. how fast you could hop off things.

[YOUTUBE]ikpz9G8LPKM[/YOUTUBE]

4:38 that combo. yup hope it turns out good


----------



## Jaga (Sep 29, 2012)

new scan!!! lee, kakashi, 7 swordsman, haku!!


----------



## Athruz (Sep 29, 2012)

Need confirmation of playable status...NAO! 
Give us those swordsmen! :badass

See the crater infront of Lee?that's Sakura's jutsu.
So it's like Kakashi vs. Zabuza & Haku then Lee Gai and Sakura join vs the swordsmen probably... damn fine.


----------



## Random (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm hoping the swordsman are playable. Although, how some of them fight is a little complicated to put in the game, so I'm not getting my hopes up. At least give me Zabuza and Haku though.


----------



## Athruz (Sep 29, 2012)

^ The scan worries me. If they were playable, they would give everyone atleast one screenshot, right? How it's set up seems like they wanted to get them out of the way.

Regarding Sakura...look at her clothes.
It's her normal attire.


----------



## Random (Sep 29, 2012)

Yea, It's understandable why they might not make them playable, people will still complain about it though.

And everybody seems to have on their normal clothes, so does that mean no alternate war outfits for anybody?


----------



## Athruz (Sep 29, 2012)

Well...in the logo, Sakura has her war clothes...might just be a slight mistake and they chose the wrong costume or something...


----------



## Random (Sep 29, 2012)

Maybe they just didn't wanna reveal it yet or something


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Sep 29, 2012)

So the new partial scan shows Zabuza calling Haku oit as a support but the Swordsmen in a group.
Hack and Slash bosses oy I also see Kinkaku and Ginkaku and Jinchuriki the same way.
Also the Kage was group fight so maybe im wrong but I see the Swordsmen not being playable.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 29, 2012)

Athruz said:


> Regarding Sakura...look at her clothes.
> It's her normal attire.


You can't even see what she's wearing in that scan. You can't even see Sakura, just her attack.


----------



## Athruz (Sep 29, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> You can't even see what she's wearing in that scan. You can't even see Sakura, just her attack.



If you look just above Gai's (epic) hair, you'll notice her red shirt with the white circle aswell as her arm without a shoulderpad the armor would have. It's hard to see, yeah, but i'm about 90% certain that's the case


----------



## G (Sep 29, 2012)

looks boss i guess


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 29, 2012)

I can totally see hack and slash against Tobi's Six Paths.


----------



## Joker J (Sep 29, 2012)

*Sees 7 Swordsmen* 

They all better be playable with made up unique jutsu and ougi.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 29, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new scan!!! lee, kakashi, 7 swordsman, haku!!



Hack & Slash against the 7 Swordsmen...okay that can work. Would make for a great melee battle against them. However, I do think CC2 could find the way to make them easily playable. How you wonder? The same way they, _creatively_, came up with making Tobi's character from the night he summoned the Kyuubi to attack Konoha & fought Minato playable. Or the same way they are doing it with Hanzou in this game. Or heck, the goofy Tobi from Storm 2.

Really, if there is something CC2 excels at is at developing cool movesets for characters and sometimes even those that have shown very few of their arsenal. Tobi, from the example above, is a   even though in his fight against Mifune he wasn't able to show anything from his skillset besides his summoning. He was pwned, yet he makes it here. The same can be said about well, all of the Rookies from Part II and they are playable in every game. And let us not even forget about the treatment they gave Karin or  Minato (yeah he's awesome by default but we gotta admit that we still haven't seen all of his abilities being displayed in an all-out fight). And I could go on with other examples (Suigetsu & Juugo).

All I am saying is that it isn't that farfetched to see them as playable characters. All CC2 has to do is to give them the nice & badass combos we are used to see and for their Ougi use all of     .

In short: I am not in any way "mad" about this development, I just wanted to let it be known that it really isn't literally impossible to make this group of characters accessible to us.

But we better get our playable Jinchuurikis.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 29, 2012)

I'd love it if the hack and slash modes were unlockable to challenge with a character of your choice. I mean they seem to work differently from most boss fights so it could work.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFhpCPwvuZ0[/YOUTUBE]

Lol Naruto has a Samurai costume


----------



## Athruz (Sep 30, 2012)

They all have character art...might be playable afterall! 
Also, Samurai Naruto? lol crazy idea...if they add non-canon stuff like this, they better put in every important character.


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

